# Cricket Discussion - Take Virat



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Old thread was large. Starting over now. 

So this is the 2nd most popular sport in the world?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

A game for gentlemen.

As stated in the old thread, T20 World Cup will be a laugh to see teams going all out for the crash and bash version of the game.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Is cricket like baseball?

It's either cricket or Rugby. I would think cricket since practically 99.9% of the Indian and Pakistani population watches cricket. That's a fuck ton of people right there.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Cricket is sorta like baseball.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Any predictions on who will win the T20 world cup?


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Wow, the T20 match between Pakistan and Australia yesterday. Amazing, exciting. Kept one on the seats till the end of the super over ! Cricket at its best.

Pakistan, West Indies look good to win the World T20. And, South Africa too, if they don't choke


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

thread title is annoying me. should just be "Cricket Discussion Thread". no need for the The.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

lol @ t20 world cup. 

The cup where any team can beat the other team on a given day. Not hyped for this at all.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

T20 world cup is going to be amazing, don't know why you guys are hating, it's still a World Cup, how can it be a joke? You guys amuse me sometimes.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rated R™ said:


> how can it be a joke? You guys amuse me sometimes.


Different strokes for different people.

Surprising, I know.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I get that, but it's still a World Cup, and for people to only take in only the T20 factor and call it a joke is amusing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It is a joke. No one cares about a T20 world cup. There is nothing about it advertised or mentioned in the press down here. Its a non-issue, its an irrelevant cup, it means nothing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

didnt even know there was one until it was mentioned here.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

People are quite excited for T20 World Cup in the place where cricket matters 

Ironically, there will be more people watching T20 World Cup, in TV or otherwise, than some Just Another Meaningless Test series, including Ashes. 

I can understand why Australians don't like it since they are below Ireland and Bangladesh in the rankings ! :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> thread title is annoying me. should just be "Cricket Discussion Thread". no need for the The.


Hey where'd my THE go?

I put it there to amuse myself since I've seen you guys call it "the cricket".


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> People are quite excited for T20 World Cup in the place where cricket matters
> 
> Ironically, there will be more people watching T20 World Cup, in TV or otherwise, than some Just Another Meaningless Test series, including Ashes.
> 
> I can understand why Australians don't like it since they are below Ireland and Bangladesh in the rankings ! :lmao


Because you Indians have a population of a billion and its the only sport you have. pound for pound the Ashes would smoke the holy hell out of it in the ratings :troll

We have Brad Hogg in our 20/20 side :lmao that right there shows that we don't care about it at all. 



MrMister said:


> Hey where'd my THE go?
> 
> I put it there to amuse myself since I've seen you guys call it "the cricket".


thats how australians always say stuff, i'm watching the footy, i'm watching the rugby, i'm watching the cricket etc.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

yeah we've suddenly changed our tune cos of the rankings


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Because you Indians have a population of a billion and its the only sport you have. pound for pound the Ashes would smoke the holy hell out of it in the ratings


In two countries where cricket is declining :lmao

Majority of the cricket fans would watch T20 World Cup rather than Ashes series, which is just confined to two countries. If you are at an disadvantage, it is your problem, not ours. Fact stands that, most of the cricket fans don't want to watch JAM Test series. 

More popularity, more viewership, more excitement, more fun = T20 World Cup


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Nope, pound for pound far more people watch the Ashes :troll Majority of australian and english cricket fans would prefer to watch the ashes.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Nope, pound for pound far more people watch the Ashes :troll Majority of australian and english cricket fans would prefer to watch the ashes.


Doesn't matter since it is a meaningless bilateral series for the rest of the countries  

So, fact remains that the *majority* of the cricket fans prefer a T20 World Cup than a JAM test series and thus T20 is a more popular and more pertinent to cricket as a whole.

Especially when T20 is the future of cricket.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

T20 isn't cricket, its garbage to advertise shitty indian products. Enjoy watching your rubbish, we'll be watching cricket.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> T20 isn't cricket, its garbage to advertise shitty indian products. Enjoy watching your rubbish, we'll be watching cricket.


Heh, T20 is not only cricket but it is the future of cricket and you are going to get real disappointed when more and more T20 is going to be featured. Like how South Africa replaced their traditional Boxing Day test with a Boxing Day T20 match :lmao

Anyway, September and October are great for T20 fans.

September - T20 World CUp
October - Champions League

Entertaining times.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

when does the champions league get renamed 'refusal to pay the teams' league


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Heh, T20 is not only cricket but it is the future of cricket and you are going to get real disappointed when more and more T20 is going to be featured. Like how South Africa replaced their traditional Boxing Day test with a Boxing Day T20 match :lmao
> 
> Anyway, September and October are great for T20 fans.
> 
> ...


its the future of something, but thats not cricket. You Indians can keep wanking over meaningless games, we'll be watching cricket :troll


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> its the future of something, but thats not cricket. You Indians can keep wanking over meaningless games, we'll be watching cricket


Yeah, you can keep crying about it when T20 becomes the future of cricket. It has already started and I can already see the crying :lmao

Cricket is already being defined by ODIs and T20s and that is how it is going to be, whether or not deluded "cricket fans" try hard in defining their own version


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

holy fuck i think my irony metre broke. you think fans of test cricket are trying to define their version? :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Nothing beats the Ashes, whether that's TV or being in the ground live. 5 tests each played over 5 days, the feeling that a game can change in an instant through sublime batting or world class bowling, England bantering with the Aussies over 'We all shagged Kylie' and them being a land of convicts, beer flowing by the over, a party atmosphere and some terrific players trying to win the biggest series in cricket. To me whether its at Lords/Headingley/Old Trafford or Sydney/Melbourne/Gabba it just defines cricket. Everytime it comes around its the one series my Dad is invested in enough to want to go out of his way to get a ticket for us both to go watch it, the only other series that come close would be a home game vs South Africa or maybe India at somewhere like Old Trafford/Trent Bridge/Edgbaston/Headingley which aren't overly far.

Anytime T20 is announced he just watches it on TV, its fun to watch but there's no real emotional attachment to actually want to fork money and travel down to the game. Its something that can bring people into cricket for sure, but its really only catering to the people who won't watch Test Cricket because 'its too slow' and just want quicker and more 'entertaining' cricket.

Test Cricket matters whoever England play in our family, T20 and even One Dayers are something that will still have us supporting England....but not really bothered when its all said and done. There's more relief/jubilation at winning a close and tight Test match/series than strolling through 5 One Dayers and 20/20 matches.

Just my stance.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I attend test matches to watch the game, i go to ODI/T20 to get on the beers and watch a little bit :troll


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

went to the india test here during the summer. no wonder indians hate test cricket, they're fucking shocking at it. maybe they just get bored like the rest of their population.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I don't think there's been a test match where I've been sober. Ashwell Prince is making a very slow 150? Well let's stack 30 beer cups on top of each other and pass it to the back of the stand and dump it out of the ground into the streets.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I have a few, but not to the point where i'm completely maggot. Unlike T20 where i have to cram a lot of drinking in ique2


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Last time we played you at Headingley I was pretty atrocious. Went there praying for a miracle England performance...you cleaned us up before Lunch..Hutz

Pretty sure the last time I was at Old Trafford as well an Aussie was drinking beer out of an inflatable Kangaroo. Loved that guy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

it's fantastic up on the hill here. so many people dressed up as kangaroos, koala's, a few emu's and usually someone with a carboard bus :lol. doing shots with a kangaroo who smuggled in scotch in his pouch was absolutely priceless


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao

I'm pretty sure a lot of people in the UK are finally copping on to how underrated a day out at the cricket can be for a good laugh and getting drunk. Compared to football for example its amazing how much we can get away with in the stands. You can't have a can of beer near the stairs entering a stand at football, but in cricket you can get 10 cups of beer at a time and drink them in plain sight.

Cricket fans are also great at making a day entertaining even when the game is going away from you, pretty sure it was day 3 at Headingley and you Aussies were looking stronger and on top of the game (you'd go on to win before lunch the next day) so 10 guys around us started ripping the piss out of their mate, telling him to stand up and get some chants going only to sit down when he began and then jump up and carry on the song the minute he gave up and sat down. He was that pissed it went on for a good 30 minutes before he just called them a bunch of cunts and fell asleep.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

security has like 3 rules, 1) don't fight. 2) don't come onto the ground, 3) don't let a beach ball get onto the field. 

Apart from that, fill your boots with as much heckling and abuse as you like. Was at a game a few years back against India. Their man on the boundary got a beach ball and instead of doing the fun thing and chucking it back over the fence gave it to the security guard who popped it. Poor bloke got abused so much in the next 2 overs he asked his captain to be moved in the field :lmao.

edit: former prime minister of australia...






like a boss.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

fun fact. uni sa here has a whole building (complete with 5 levels) dedicated to bob hawke. it's fucking freaky. used the bob hawke library in a study group, just pictures of him everywhere, pieces of clothing, etc etc. so weird.

http://w3.unisa.edu.au/hawkecentre/Facilities/opening.asp

the auditorium is pretty awesome though


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> . you think fans of test cricket are trying to define their version? :lmao


Yes.

Instead of taking all the three forms as "forms of cricket" deluded fans are now defining cricket to something related to their personal opinions.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Cricket is a bat-and-ball game played between two teams of 11 players on a field, at the centre of which is a rectangular 22-yard long pitch. One team bats, trying to score as many runs as possible while the other team bowls and fields, trying to dismiss the batsmen and thus limit the runs scored by the batting team. A run is scored by the striking batsman hitting the ball with his bat, running to the opposite end of the pitch and touching the crease there without being dismissed. The teams switch between batting and fielding at the end of an innings.

heyyoooooo


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Segunda Caida said:


> Nothing beats the Ashes, whether that's TV or being in the ground live.


Personal opinions.

I have never seen any celebrations or excitement in India as was witnessed when they won the ODI World Cup last year. Or when the whole city of Kolkatta went into a 3-day celebrations for winning IPL.


















No, that is not Eden Gardens during a match. It was a full crowd for celebrating the IPL win 2 days after the final of the IPL.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It's because India and Indians have nothing better to celebrate other than meaningless crash and bash tournaments.

I'm sure I could sift through the archives and get a huge collection of pics from epic Ashes victories and epic Ashes moments, such as Freddy Flintoff consoling Brett Lee after getting the last wicket and reclaiming the Ashes for England. Test cricket emodies sportsmanship, a gentleman's manor, and exhibits the true skills of the great game. T20 is just a bang for your buck revenue raising shamble that diminishes quality cricket. Cling to whatever remnants of success you have, DarthSimian, for I would rather be #10 in the T20 rankings than being incapable of winning a test series away from home. 4-0, 4-0, 4-0!


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> It's because India and Indians have nothing better to celebrate other than meaningless crash and bash tournaments.


No, because we can celebrate for a meangingful, entertaining T20 win than losing out to a boring, meaningless test match whose results are forgotten the month after it is done


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

meaningful 20/20, the mother of all oxymorons.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That's how the atmosphere is for a good T20 match in any nook or corner of India.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> meaningful 20/20, the mother of all oxymorons.


A T20 tournament win is more meaningful than a bilateral win that nobody cares after a month.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Thats the problems when you have a billion people with 500 mil living in poverty on the streets. You get crowds when someone falls off a bike :troll No one outside of India gives a shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> A T20 tournament win is more meaningful than a bilateral win that nobody cares after a month.


yeah a t/20 tournaments that no one cares about before it even starts is much more important.

yes respond to this with pictures of india as you wish


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> You get crowds when someone falls off a bike . No one outside of India gives a shit.


Right, someone who has no money to eat, comes to the stadium paying nearly $30 for the tickets. While test matches with $2 tickets go empty 

This is the same Eden Gardens during a test match. Nobody cared (well a handful of people did and schoolkids) :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

just shows that indians are a bunch of frontrunners who leave when their team is garbage and jump on a team that doesn't completely suck. congratulations.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> just shows that indians are a bunch of frontrunners who leave when their team is garbage and jump on a team that doesn't completely suck. congratulations.


No, it just shows that Indians don't like boring tests but love entertaining T20s. T20s and ODis with the same India team were running full when tests were played on empty stands.

It is not rocket science to come up with that :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

cant hear you over the deafening sound of bandwagon


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> No, because we can celebrate for a meangingful, entertaining T20 win than losing out to a boring, meaningless test match whose results are forgotten the month after it is done


I'm sorry that your pitiful nation cannot win away from home, thus rendering the pinnacle of the sport 'boring and meaningless.' Take what you will from your crash and bash victories, nobody remembers them the morning after. Poor excuse for a fan.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> I'm sorry that your pitiful nation cannot win away from home, thus rendering the pinnacle of the sport 'boring and meaningless.' Take what you will from your crash and bash victories, nobody remembers them the morning after. Poor excuse for a fan.


When a form of the sport is so boring that it puts you to sleep, you don't watch it. Simple. That is why tests are so unpopular in India and nobody cares about bilateral results after some time. Or maybe only those people go to a test match who want to waste themselves getting drunk and doing nothing else in life :lmao

It is so wonderful that ODIs and T20s came along or cricket would have been a sport of the minority.

(P.S That is besides the point that there is no country other than SA now who can convincingly win matches away from home)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i've been put to sleep by t/20, does that count?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

This is worse than Penaldo vs Messi.

Tests are for real fans of the sport. ODIs and mostly T20s are for the casuals.

You're not going to learn a lot about a team or players from T20s. It's why Test cricket is called *Test*. It tests the abilities of players and teams.

I don't get why you fail to understand this Darth. It must be solely due to India being mediocre in the true cricket format.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> Tests are for real fans of the sport. ODIs and mostly T20s are for the casuals.
> 
> You're not going to learn a lot about a team or players from T20s. It's why Test cricket is called *Test*. It tests the abilities of players and teams.
> .


Not at all. There are many hardcore cricket fans who love T20 more than tests.The reason why they don't prefer tests is because it is boring to watch 5 whole days of cricket and is not as exciting/entertaining as T20s. You won't have such a huge fan following and celebration of wins if it were just casual fans.

I don't know why it is difficult to understand why some people prefer T20s over tests. T20 require a different skillset. That's all. Not that one form's skillset is better than the other. Otherwise even the Strausses or Trotts of the world would have shined in T20 cricket.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

20/20 = hit and giggle. It reminds me of the tip and run games I used to play as a kid. 

It's the form of the game that the older cricketers play because they are in the twilight of their career because it doesn't require as much match fitness or players like Shaun Tait who don't have enough heart to make it in tests.

20/20 was just to make cricket mainstream, bring in the green and for the kids who have little to no attention span. For everyone else, there's test cricket.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

no hardcore cricket fans love T20 more than tests. The sheer fact that they don;t love tests means they're not hardcore cricket fans.

Trott has a T20 average of 37.17 at a strike rate of 114.90. How is that not shining at T20? Higher average than KP, Afridi, Dhoni etc etc


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao We're having Australia VS India RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW IN THIS THREAD

btw im american when where and how watch cricket? i got nothin better to do for 5 days


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

T20 is the best way to expand the game to other countries like China and U.S.A that don't play cricket.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> no hardcore cricket fans love T20 more than tests. The sheer fact that they don;t love tests means they're not hardcore cricket fans.
> 
> Trott has a T20 average of 37.17 at a strike rate of 114.90. How is that not shining at T20? Higher average than KP, Afridi, Dhoni etc etc


there's like a handful of players who are considered t/20 stars anyway that actually matter (ie are actually good enough to play any other format not crap at actual cricket and good at baseball-lite). guys like trott and katich don't get mentioned enough because they're test stars first and foremost


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

TBH if Cricket on its own cant go over in America I don't think Twenty20 would. We already have baseball. Test Cricket would probably get bigger if it had more mainstream coverage, I don't know where they show it, but they showed it on like one of the ESPNS it may draw more. 20 years ago Soccer had like, no foothold in America, but now MLS gets bigger every year


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> no hardcore cricket fans love T20 more than tests. The sheer fact that they don;t love tests means they're not hardcore cricket fans.


Typical response of a misinformed "cricket fan" :lmao
If following cricket continuously for 20 years is not hardcore, nothing is.
Most of the T20 fans in India are those who have been watching cricket since they have learned to walk.



> Trott has a T20 average of 37.17 at a strike rate of 114.90. How is that not shining at T20? Higher average than KP, Afridi, Dhoni etc etc


Obviously because of his strike rate and his lack of match-winning scores. BTW, those are his domestic figures fpalm


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



MillionDollarProns said:


> btw im american when where and how watch cricket? i got nothin better to do for 5 days


ESPN3 telecasts some matches live and also replays.
The T20 World Cup which starts next week has full coverage in ESPN3.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> This is worse than Penaldo vs Messi.
> 
> Tests are for real fans of the sport. ODIs and mostly T20s are for the casuals.
> 
> ...


Oh please, why is the World Cup a 50 over game than? If Test was so great and entertaining, why did they get rid of the Test Championship?

I love watching Test matches but majority of the world hate Test matches, it wasn't interesting to most of the world so they got rid of the Test championship, what other reason was there to get rid of it?

Every human alive in India celebrated the WC win last year, WC's are 20 overs and 50 overs, nobody cares about "meaningless limited over matches", you guys say?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rated R™ said:


> Oh please, why is the World Cup a 50 over game than? If Test was so great and entertaining, why did they get rid of the Test Championship?
> 
> I love watching Test matches but majority of the world hate Test matches, it wasn't interesting to most of the world so they got rid of the Test championship, what other reason was there to get rid of it?
> 
> Every human alive in India celebrated the WC win last year, WC's are 20 overs and 50 overs, nobody cares about "meaningless limited over matches", you guys say?


At least in the 50 over format there is a measure of skill and tactics implemented as opposed to the crash and bash format. The test championship was scrapped because the couldn't develop a sound infrastructure to hold it - schedule, venues, and a top 4 that was consistent. I'd much rather watch a test championship between England, South Africa, Australia and India, than 'classic' T20 fixtures such as Ireland vs Afghanistan.

Majority of the world? When India is included in that statistic, of course it's going to look flashy. However, in the real cricket countries (i.e not the bandwagoners), test cricket is viewed as the pinnacle of the sport - you bust your arse from a kid to bowl better, keep better, field better, and bat better, in the hopes to one day represent your nation in a test match. Not too sure how many kids would bust their arses and spend years of dedication honing their skills to crash and bash. Australians and the English worship the Ashes, it is the holy grail of cricket, the emotion etched onto a player's face when they get to debut for their country in an Ashes test is paramount to the heart and dedication they have given to reaching the pinnacle. I can't remember the last time, if ever, someone shed tears upon being selected for an ODI or T20 squad, but fondly remember several doing so for tests.

They have nothing better to celebrate - England have their football 8*D ; New Zealand have their rugby; the Caribbean have their athletics; we have our rugby union, rugby league, and hockey; south africa has their rugby; thus you don't see mass celebrations like you do when a developed nation wins a World tournament. When Australia reclaimed the Ashes in 2006, it was my greatest moment as a fan of cricket. When we failed to regain them in 2010, it was one of the worst moments. Nothing in the limited overs of the format, including 3 successive world cup triumphs, has even come close to reaching those levels.

India only care for T20 and ODI's because that is all they are good at, unless they're hosting a test series and can prepare their dusty roads to bat for three days and score 800 runs to bore the game into a draw. As soon as they leave the country, they are the whipping boys of world cricket, e.g. in 2011/12, their combined series result against England, then Australia, was 0-8. They weren't even within a whisper of competing in any of those 2 series.

Rated R, son, once you realise that cricket is more than hoping aboard the Pakistan board wagon based upon 2 wins in a format their opposition doesn't care about, and begin to understand the very fabric and essence of the game, then, and only then, will you hopefully begin to understand.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> The test championship was scrapped because the couldn't develop a sound infrastructure to hold it - schedule, venues, and a top 4 that was consistent.


Wrong in the first paragraph itself fpalm

The test championship was cancelled because the broadcasters and sponsors were not seeing any benefit to them due to the low viewership of such a championship.

The question of scheduling didn't even come up because the people were not interested.



> Majority of the world?


Take the total number of cricket fans. See what percent are test fans. Simple.

You can try to whine by bring whatever excuses you can - like bandwagoners etc - but that is not going to change the actual fact. And, that is exactly the metric the organisers will look at. If test cricket is preferred only by minority, then no need of test championship.

Oh, and Indians preferred T20 and ODI even when they were No. 1 in test cricket and when they were whipping those who can't bat a spinning ball :lmao



Anyway, all said and done.* Can't wait for Sep 17. India vs Pakistan T20 - the best rivalry in the cricketing world*. A warm-up match for the World Cup that brings more excitement than most matches.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Wrong in the first paragraph itself fpalm
> 
> The test championship was cancelled because the broadcasters and sponsors were not seeing any benefit to them due to the low viewership of such a championship.
> 
> ...


Get your facts straight, son, it was due to the reasons I mentioned. Clutch to your tales though.

That percentage would be more than those who are ODI/T20 fans. India don't factor into the stats because they account for 1/6th of the population and skew the data.

There isn't a need for a test championship as it's kinda settled on a quadannual basis when England, Australia & South Africa play one another.

Not all Indians

India vs Pakistan, oh great, a bilateral series that nobody gives a shit about, in the format that nobody gives a shit about. Joyous joy.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Get your facts straight, son, it was due to the reasons I mentioned. Clutch to your tales though.


Yeah, all blank facts and no proof.

Get your facts straight. The test championship was cancelled because broadcasters and sponsors were not interested because the majority don't care any hoots about it.

http://www.espncricinfo.com/ci-icc/content/story/540505.html



> That percentage would be more than those who are ODI/T20 fans. India don't factor into the stats because they account for 1/6th of the population and skew the data.


More convenient excuses :lmao
Clinging to a thread here.


When majority of the cricket fans remain glued to their TV sets when the greatest rivalry in cricketing world is being played out on Sep 17, the people who matter would know how important it is  Minority opinions don't matter .


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

what on earth is a blank fact. it's either a fact or it isn't.

the only people who care about india/pakistan is the bookies and which side they can tempt to spotfix first.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Im more amused at rated r trying to argue about test cricket and what the rest of the world feels. The only nations where t20 is important is india and pakistan. Every other nation prefers test cricket.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

DarthSimian, stop embarrassing other Indians, really. Your posts are a combination of decent insight and absolute garbage.

Seen you consistently post crap on PakPassion forums too.

I was looking forward to the India-NZ Test series 10x more than t20 cup and so were quite a few of my friends.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Im more amused at rated r trying to argue about test cricket and what the rest of the world feels. The only nations where t20 is important is india and pakistan. Every other nation prefers test cricket.


Actually, the only countries interested in test cricket are England and AUstralia.

South Africa replaced their traditional Boxing Day test match with a Boxing Day T20 match. This shows how much importance South Africa gives to T20 vs test  And this is not the first time SA has replaced a test match for T20.

And, if you are saying SL, WI or NZ gives more importance to test rather than T20, you are just embarassing yourself.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Jammy said:


> DarthSimian, stop embarrassing other Indians, really. Your posts are a combination of decent insight and absolute garbage.


Test is just another form of cricket, just like T20. If majority of Indians prefer T20 over tests, that is how it is and our preference. You may be excited for the INd vs NZ test but the majority of Indians (and majority of cricket fans) were not.

It can be seen how a $30 ticket IPL match has a full house while a test match had to reduce the tickets to $2 to get some crowd on a weekend.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

is that a BLANK FACT


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Sri lanka give more preference to ODI, NZ is test, South Africa is test, Australia is tests, England is tests, West Indies dont have a preference.

Edit: also the t20 in south africa is a one off after fans complained about scrapping the test :lmao how fucking embarrassing for you darth ique2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

blank fachts rus










also when did you get a tumblr rus? sah indie


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I had one awhile ago but i deleted it. Decided to start another one. 

Darth will dismiss my FACTS as they prove him wrong like usual ique2


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Sri lanka give more preference to ODI, NZ is test, South Africa is test, Australia is tests, England is tests, West Indies dont have a preference.
> 
> Edit: also the t20 in south africa is a one off after fans complained about scrapping the test :lmao how fucking embarrassing for you darth


Yeah, NZ tests? Maybe that is why they are not even going with a full team to England next year :lmao

http://www.espncricinfo.com/newzealand/content/story/567076.html

SA REPLACED the test...that too a traditional test. Because it is a holiday season and very few would have wanted to watch a test during the holiday. Now, replace it with something exciting. 
And, it is not even one-off fpalm

SL does give it to ODI but still more to T20 than tests (which was the point)

So, again no proof and just statements :lmao What else was expected by the posters here?
SA - countered, NZ - countered
Embarrassment complete


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

embarrassment complete? what, did you finally read over your nonsensical posts?


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Sri lanka give more preference to ODI, NZ is test, South Africa is test, Australia is tests, England is tests, West Indies dont have a preference.
> 
> Edit: also the t20 in south africa is a one off after fans complained about scrapping the test :lmao how fucking embarrassing for you darth ique2


TBH, I think most Indians prefer ODI to T20. IPL is a circus, people are not really serious about it. 

ODI matches, are, historically quite popular in the sub-continent.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Yeah, NZ tests? Maybe that is why they are not even going with a full team to England next year :lmao
> 
> http://www.espncricinfo.com/newzealand/content/story/567076.html
> 
> ...


1) NZ players are contractually obligated to have 5 weeks in the IPL which means they would come to England on the eve of the first test. Do you even read. 

As for South Africa, 



> Test cricket will return to its traditional slot between Christmas and New Year after fans protested about the scrapping of the fixture in 2012, Cricket South Africa (CSA) said on Thursday.
> 
> “We’ve clearly noted the concerns and it was heart-warming to see such a passion for test cricket being expressed,” CSA acting chief executive Jacques Faul told Reuters.
> 
> ...


how embarrassing for you. read the proof and fucking weep you pathetic fool. bahahahahahahahahhahahahahaha

ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2 ique2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

oh deary me


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Darth, I suggest you take a break from posting for a while. Hopefully till the t20 format collapses. (never, in your eyes.)

Oh and something heartwarming, I saw Yuvraj bowling, felt awesome. Hopefully, he tonks around NZ for a while too.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

expect Darth to just skim over that, not properly address and make his same point over and over again finishing w/a laughing smiley.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Darth getting owned as consistently as India in an away Test series.

*Apologies to the other Indian fans here who actually seem to have some common sense and are dragged down by Darth.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Segunda Caida said:


> Darth getting owned as consistently as India in an away Test series.
> 
> *Apologies to the other Indian fans here who actually seem to have some common sense and are dragged down by Darth.


Unfortunately, he doesn't care about Tests.

All you've done is remind me of 0-8.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yuvraj batting :mark::mark:


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

fuck scary collision, hope Mills is not concussed.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

omg a yuvraj six, jizz, so much jizz.

:mark:


----------



## Judge_Dredd (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

New Zealand win by a run! 

Fine bowling from Franklin and co. They kept things really quiet towards the end. And that McCullum knock! WOW!


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

fpalm hilarious loss. what an anti-climax.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> 1) NZ players are contractually obligated to have 5 weeks in the IPL which means they would come to England on the eve of the first test. Do you even read.
> 
> As for South Africa,
> 
> ...


How is that a proof? :lmao 
That was just the ACTING CEO saying " We will *TRY* to have a test next year". Until it happens, it is a speculation, not a proof fpalm

With SA already blaming low attendances during Boxing Day tests and SA getting a new sponsor for T20s, there is no surety this will happen.

As to NZ, yeah, they are contracted because they obviously want to play in IPL and are even ready to not play a test as long as they get a chance.

Anyway, Dhoni and his batting fpalm Especially when there was Rohit and Tiwary coming in next. NZ have 4-0 against India in T20s 

Oh, and a great news to read



> The West Indies Cricket Board (WICB) and Sri Lanka Cricket (SLC) have scrapped two Tests from Sri Lanka's tour of the West Indies next May and instead plan to play an ODI tri-series involving India. The decision also means that players from both teams will remain available during the IPL, which runs from April 3 to May 26 next year.


One more test series bites the dust


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yeah, when boards like SLC and WICB want to make some quick cash, they involve India and its behemoth viewership.

To be fair, their respective boards are quite poor. Sad, but I'd rather the players get paid what they deserve first.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Of course West Indies don't mind scrapping the Test series, so they can play IPL. All they care about is money. It certainly is not a cricket issue. It's all about money for them.

Also Darth, the ":lmao" is getting annoying now. Please stop.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> Of course West Indies don't mind scrapping the Test series, so they can play IPL. All they care about is money. It certainly is not a cricket issue. It's all about money for them.
> 
> Also Darth, the ":lmao" is getting annoying now. Please stop.


Well, their board is almost bankrupt, so is SLC. No surprise that they want to involve India in an ODI series for the money.

WI players, understandably need to care for their futures and families, when the IPL offers them so much money, it's hard to blame them for going for it. Especially since their own board doesn't pay them well. When many WI players seek the IPL, the board has no choice to create space for a window.

Recently, SLC didn't have enough money to pay out their central contracts.

Darth, your posts would be nicer to read if you weren't so antagonistic all the time. Hard to give any of your opinions credence when all you do is try and seek confrontation.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

How is that proof? :lmao are you fucking retarded?


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Jammy said:


> Darth, your posts would be nicer to read if you weren't so antagonistic all the time. Hard to give any of your opinions credence when all you do is try and seek confrontation.


Er, I am not the one saying that one form is important than the other. I am the one saying that test is one of the three forms of cricket, each of which is important in its own right. It is the former who are being confrontational.

All I am saying is that it is the personal preference which form to like and that the majority of cricket fans love limited overs rather than tests.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> All I am saying is that it is the personal preference which form to like and that the majority of cricket fans love limited overs rather than tests.


Actually you didn't just say that, If you just said that than no one would be telling you to go away.

Yes, majority do prefer ODI/T20's but pretty much just in sub-continent countries, In England/Australia all the test matches are pretty much sold out, at least all the games played at Lords are, but when you have that same Test match being played in India, it won't even draw half the stadium seats.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rated R™;12010407 said:


> when you have that same Test match in being played in India, it won't even draw half the stadium seats.


Depends, BCCI go out of their way to inconvenience fans. 

example
- they hold tests in small cities, which dont draw crowds
- start matches on weekdays/or 5th day is on weekday
- lack of facilities in small city stadiums.

if they stuck to bangalore (india vs NZ had a close to sold out stadium), mumbai, delhi, kolkata, chennai etc (big cities). You will see packed houses for most Test matches, especially ones against Aus, England, Saf, etc.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Cricket game tickets in India are as low as $2, you will NEVER see a ticket being sold for that much in Australia/England.

That should say enough, for all we know it's probably just the laborers filling up the seats in India, who buy cheap tickets just to pass the day by.

Totally different circumstances.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rated R™ said:


> Actually you didn't just say that, If you just said that than no one would be telling you to go away.
> 
> Yes, majority do prefer ODI/T20's but pretty much just in sub-continent countries, In England/Australia all the test matches are pretty much sold out, at least all the games played at Lords are, but when you have that same Test match being played in India, it won't even draw half the stadium seats.





Rated R™ said:


> Cricket game tickets in India are as low as $2, you will NEVER see a ticket being sold for that much in Australia/England.
> 
> That should say enough, for all we know it's probably just the laborers filling up the seats in India, who buy cheap tickets just to pass the day by.
> 
> Totally different circumstances.


Do you post any opinions that aren't the recycled garbage spouted by Darth in this thread? You're Canadian, you have no idea the ticket prices and you're arguing against an Indian in Jammy. Do you go out of your way to look foolish? Or is that just natural?

and as for this...



> Yes, majority do prefer ODI/T20's but pretty much just in sub-continent countries


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> You're Canadian, you have no idea the ticket prices and you're arguing against an Indian in Jammy.


There is something called the internet fpalm

http://www.espncricinfo.com/india-v-west-indies-2011/content/story/539627.html

The INd vs NZ test at Bangalore was also priced at $2. I would know since I am from Bangalore

http://www.mybengaluru.com/resource...d-2012-test-match-banglore-M.Chinnaswamy.aspx



> Ticket price of India vs New Zealand match at Uppal stadium Banglore is not heavily priced and will be affordable at around *Rs.100*.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rated R™;12010407 said:


> Actually you didn't just say that, If you just said that than no one would be telling you to go away.


If the old thread was there, I would have shown you that I am saying the exact same thing for the past 2 years 

Putting T20 in the same pedestal as tests is what others seem to be confrontational about. When all I am saying is that all three forms are of equal importance.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Do you read the links you post, included was a pic and info about poor ODI crowds between England and India :lmao

From the opening paragraph



> The decision comes after the low attendances during the recent India-England ODI series - 13,000 tickets were sold at the Wankhede Stadium, which seats 33,000.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rated R™ said:


> Cricket game tickets in India are as low as $2, you will NEVER see a ticket being sold for that much in Australia/England.


In regards to Indian people's salaries is that a lot or a little?


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



MillionDollarProns said:


> In regards to Indian people's salaries is that a lot or a little?


Little for those living in metro city like Bangalore.
For IPL the ticket cost is close to around $30 and the ground gets full.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Do you read the links you post, included was a pic and info about poor ODI crowds between England and India :lmao
> 
> From the opening paragraph


Yeah, that's true. India vs Eng ODI was poor crowd. 
But, the ticket price for ODI, in general, is far higher than test tickets. 
The same article says that the ODI ticket price was Rs, 3000 ($60) !!

Compare that to $2 for test tickets.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well, there's a good reason for $2. Historically, Indian stadiums have been quite poor, facility wise. Most of the people who are relatively well off try to avoid the stadiums, unless they get a VIP ticket, or something. 

BCCI figured that since they don't usually make a lot of money from ticket sales, they decided to have a full stadiums filled with fans rather than a few rich people clapping here and there. Since the average working class Indian can't afford multiple working days of Test Matches at upwards of $30.

Even at normal prices, Test match tickets in India will be cheaper than western countries due to Purchasing Power Parity. The epic match between India and Australia in 2001 at Kolkata with 90000+ people cheering on wouldn't be the same if the decided to have the same prices as Eng, Aus. 

Oh and boards usually don't make their money through ticket sales. So, I don't even know why you bought it up. Test matches will never sell out as quickly as T20s in India (depending on opponent).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

it's 33 bucks a day for an adult here and 78 for a family general admission. that's about comparable to most sporting events here.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> it's 33 bucks a day for an adult here and 78 for a family general admission. that's about comparable to most sporting events here.


Yeah, most working class people India can't afford the time or money to attend more than a day of Test cricket, at regular prices. 

Oh and Rated R - even at $2 the stadiums weren't filled with labourers, since even $2 (rs100) is a luxury for the average indian labourer. Most of them earn, on an average about 4000-5000 rupees a month, with which they have to run their families.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Yeah, that's true. India vs Eng ODI was poor crowd.
> But, the ticket price for ODI, in general, is far higher than test tickets.
> The same article says that the ODI ticket price was Rs, 3000 ($60) !!
> 
> Compare that to $2 for test tickets.


Yes, there were poor crowds for ODI *hence* the cheaper tickets for tests to try and get crowds in after they realised they priced the ODIs too high.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

$2 is not something new. Test prices in India have always been low. I doubt they have ever gone above $10. Not like they slashed the prices due to panic for tests, prices have always been low to encourage the average indian to attend.

IIRC India v Aus 2001 had free tickets, it was free or extremely cheap.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Yes, there were poor crowds for ODI *hence* the cheaper tickets for tests to try and get crowds in after they realised they priced the ODIs too high.


Yeah, they reduced the test tickets from $4 to $2 because the *$60* tickets didn't sell


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Thats exactly what they said in the article. Can you even read? :lmao


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Thats exactly what they said in the article. Can you even read? :lmao


That is the author speculating fpalm

Read further



> "There is no relation between pricing and the abysmal turnout during the recent India-England one-day series," Shetty said


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

DarthSimian just digging himself deeper and deeper into this shit pile.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Ah but by your own logic earlier this thread, thats just some guy saying it had nothing to do with it thus its not proof :troll 

You cant have it both ways son. So why don't you have a sit down, i know this logic is going miles above your head but its okay, relax, take a sabbatical and don't bother logging back in.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> Indian cricket authorities have terminated debt-ridden Indian Premier League side Deccan Chargers for failing to comply with a deadline for overdue player fees, the Board of Control for Cricket in India (BCCI) said on Saturday.
> 
> Among the leading players signed up by the franchise, which won the tournament in 2009 but finished second-last this season, are Kumar Sangakkara of Sri Lanka, South African fast bowler Dale Steyn and Australian batsman Cameron White.
> 
> ...


T20 going strong in India, right?

Only a matter of time before the attraction fades and the interest flickers away.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Ah but by your own logic earlier this thread, thats just some guy saying it had nothing to do with it thus its not proof


Yes, because the former has not yet happened while the price reduction has already happened fpalm
In the earlier case, it was just a case of the *acting* CEO who said he will *try* to bring the test match back.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> T20 going strong in India, right?
> 
> Only a matter of time before the attraction fades and the interest flickers away.


Er, where does that say IPL is in trouble. 

It is Deccan Chronicle, owners of Deccan Chargers, who are in financial trouble - because of matters unrelated to T20 or cricket ... because of their debts in their core business fpalm


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Nice edit son, i saw that post before when it read to the tune of "its believeable as he's mumbai's vice president". Fucking hilarious.

HThe SA borad is not trying to bring it back, its definitely coming back. Do you even fucking understand English? jesus christ, you're a fucking joke lad.

To slow it down for you...



> *Test cricket will return to its traditional slot* between Christmas and New Year after fans protested about the scrapping of the fixture in 2012, Cricket South Africa (CSA) said on Thursday.
> 
> Faul said broadcasters were also unhappy about the change and *it would be a one-off*.


To summarise, it will return. The T20 is a one off.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> To summarise, it will return. The T20 is a one off.


This is what he exactly said. Read it slowly and then you might understand



> Cricket South Africa said they will *try * to reinstate the traditional Boxing Day Test from 2013, after it was scrapped in favour of a T20 international this year.


They have never given an exact confirmation and have left it up in the air. Oh, btw this is 8th June news. I hope you understand enough English to know what an exact conformation and a speculation is

http://www.wisdenindia.com/well-try-to-reinstate-boxing-day-test-csa


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

it would be a one off?

sounds like it's here to stay permanently.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Every other news source said it would return. Yes, that includes all of the ones who speak English and don't have any translating problems like you seem to. 

http://af.reuters.com/article/sportsNews/idAFJOE85608K20120607
http://www.sportlive.co.za/cricket/sa/2012/06/07/south-africas-boxing-day-test-will-return-csa-says
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...test-will-return-CSA/articleshow/13904388.cms
http://kenborland.com/2012/06/csa-admits-mistake-in-scrapping-boxing-day-test/
http://www.newstrackindia.com/newsd...einstate-Boxing-Day-Test-match-this-year.html
http://www.looklocal.co.za/lookloca...tail&pid=1171318&Boxing-Day-test-will-return-
http://www.cricketcountry.com/cricket-articles/Boxing-Day-Test-to-be-reinstated-by-CSA/15391

Hey snrub, he said it *would* be a one off. Thats not definite enough. yayayayayayayay T20 4eva. woo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

need more sources, not clear


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Need clearer wording, saying it would be a one off is not clear enough.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Every other news source said it would return. Yes, that includes all of the ones who speak English and don't have any translating problems like you seem to.
> 
> http://af.reuters.com/article/sportsNews/idAFJOE85608K20120607
> http://www.sportlive.co.za/cricket/sa/2012/06/07/south-africas-boxing-day-test-will-return-csa-says
> ...


Most of those sources are just borrowing the news from Reuters (if you happen to read the source) fpalm

So, basically the two first-hand reporters are Reuters and Wisden, neither of whom have given exact confirmation. So, until it happens, until CSA releases the full schedule of 2013-14, it is in the air

Not to mention, this guy is just the acting CEO and he probably won't even be there next year.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Reuters, who i quoted first, said it *would* come back. Reuters is the most legit source out of all of them.

Being acting CEO has no bearing on how reliable of a source he is. Seriously, do you understand English?


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Being acting CEO has no bearing on how reliable of a source he is. Seriously, do you understand English?


It is not about being reliable fpalm
It is about whether he is there to implement what he said


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Er, where does that say IPL is in trouble.
> 
> It is Deccan Chronicle, owners of Deccan Chargers, who are in financial trouble - because of matters unrelated to T20 or cricket ... because of their debts in their core business fpalm


"But it has also been hit by a series of financial scandals, and its founder Lalit Modi was sacked in 2010 following allegations of corruption and money-laundering."

The downfall is beginning. The IPL cannot sustain itself for the long haul.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> "But it has also been hit by a series of financial scandals, and its founder Lalit Modi was sacked in 2010 following allegations of corruption and money-laundering."
> 
> The downfall is beginning. The IPL cannot sustain itself for the long haul.


That was two years back :troll
There have been 2 IPLs since then and it has shown no signs of quitting
In fact, the crowd and online viewership increased this year.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Sanga wins Test Cricketer of the year, Cricketer of the year at ICC awards. IMO Amla deserved it, not sure about the judging time period tho. Ajmal had a chance too.

Kohli wins ODI cricketer of the year for 1733 runs over 31 ODI's avg 66.65

Full article here at

http://www.espncricinfo.com/ci-icc/content/current/story/582354.html


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Congratulations to Samgakkara and Kohli.

And, Dharmasena wins Umpire of the Year. Pakistan had a rough time - no Ajmal, no Aleem Dar


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> That was two years back :troll
> There have been 2 IPLs since then and it has shown no signs of quitting
> In fact, the crowd and online viewership increased this year.


Yes, it's been floundering for two years amid the turmoil of corruption, match fixing and dwindling interest. Sugar coat it all you want, it's going to happen.










That's from a test match 8*D


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> That's from a test match 8*D


If you want to believe so 
That's from the KKR IPL victory celebration

IPL 2012 was a good success, so that throws all your assertions into oblivion. Especially, the "dwindling interest" bit when in fact the crowd and online viwership increased this year fpalm . And, the supposed "match fixing" that never happened.
http://www.indianexpress.com/news/kumble-congratulates-shukla-for-ipl5-success/955673/

Oh, and this is the same stadium from a test match


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Deny it all you want, match fixing is rampant in the IPL. More will break eventually.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good innings by Kohli and Rohit. Might be tough for Pakistan to chase 186.

(Now I am pretty sure Rohit won't hit in the matches that matter !)


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Indian bowling fpalm
Kamran Akmal's innings was a cracker under pressure. Amazing.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

India is not good at defending totals with their crap bowling. They should always choose to chase instead of batting first.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

indian bowling has to be the least threatening out of all the top test nations, embarrassing really.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Srikanth should be blamed first .... Harbhajan and Balaji, seriously? Didn't get anyone older? Maybe, Kapil Dev?


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

And, Sri Lanka demolish Zimbabwe.

Yeah, this tournament is gonna be a spinners' paradise.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The ICC should award a gold medal for the winning team at the 2012 T20 world cup, that would give India absolutely no hope of winning, as was proven in the Olympics:lmao:lmao. 
Carn the KIWIS!!!


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



CREDMI said:


> The ICC should award a gold medal for the winning team at the 2012 T20 world cup, that would give India absolutely no hope of winning, as was proven in the Olympics:lmao:lmao.
> Carn the KIWIS!!!


yeah, we're pretty shit. i'm sorry about that


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Anyone else think the World Cup is boring so far? Way too many one sided matches, and the stadium is empty even for the home team.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Jesus Christ, What the fuck happened to New Zealand? They've fallen off the radar quite a bit. 

I remember back in 2003-4 when I'd be excited to see guys like Vettori, Bond, Fleming, Oram, McCullum rape shit up. They were up there with South Africa and Australia at that point as well IIRC.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



mr cricket said:


> Anyone else think the World Cup is boring so far? Way too many one sided matches, and the stadium is empty even for the home team.


Yeah, horrible scheduling. They have organised all the minnow matches first and then the matches between test teams and Super 8s. At least in the group stages, there should have been a mix-and-match between matches. Like why Pakistan and WI matches start only in the second half? By the time they play their first match, SL and SA would have already completed their matches.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Yeah, horrible scheduling. They have organised all the minnow matches first and then the matches between test teams and Super 8s. At least in the group stages, there should have been a mix-and-match between matches. Like why Pakistan and WI matches start only in the second half? By the time they play their first match, SL and SA would have already completed their matches.


Yeah, I feel sorry for teams like Zimbabwe. Their tournament is already over after 3 days.


----------



## AWR (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



mr cricket said:


> Anyone else think the World Cup is boring so far? Way too many one sided matches, and the stadium is empty even for the home team.


It's a joke of a tournament to be honest... One every year is a bit much for me


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Jon Jones said:


> Jesus Christ, What the fuck happened to New Zealand? They've fallen off the radar quite a bit.
> 
> I remember back in 2003-4 when I'd be excited to see guys like Vettori, Bond, Fleming, Oram, McCullum rape shit up. They were up there with South Africa and Australia at that point as well IIRC.


Yeah we were better back then, but the early 90's was probably when we were at our strongest. Still got 3 of the 5 players you mentioned, but for some reason heaps of our good players tend to retire too early IMO, like Bond, Fleming, Cairns, Crowe etc. We're in a bit of a rebuilding faze at the moment, although we played well yesterday, especially Macca. 
Got some promising batting youngsters coming through & getting valueable experience such as Guptil, Williamson & Ryder (when he's there, which is rare lately). Not really liking our young bowlers too much, only one that I can say is going to be a good player in a few years is Southee. We don't even seem to be giving any other young bowlers the chance to gain experience, the rest of our attack is the same old players who have been around for a while & never really hit any great heights in international cricket.
We only have a population of 4 million & we usually make it to the semi-final stages of most limited over tournaments, so that's pretty impressive considering the populations of the other countries. Overall though we still field like demons, have one of the most aggressive batting line ups, who from 1 to 11 are all capable of hitting big 6s, although they're too aggressive at times, which can cause major batting collapses. But our bowling is definitely our major problem, which is only going to get worse once Vettori, Mills & Oram retire, which is just around the corner.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

shane bond was one of the best bowlers i've seen in his prime. such a shame a great player got cut down by injuries. i was there when he took 5-25 against us in the odi in 02, it was just brilliant.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



CREDMI said:


> Yeah we were better back then, but the early 90's was probably when we were at our strongest. Still got 3 of the 5 players you mentioned, but for some reason heaps of our good players tend to retire too early IMO, like Bond, Fleming, Cairns, Crowe etc. We're in a bit of a rebuilding faze at the moment, although we played well yesterday, especially Macca.
> Got some promising batting youngsters coming through & getting valueable experience such as Guptil, Williamson & Ryder (when he's there, which is rare lately). Not really liking our young bowlers too much, only one that I can say is going to be a good player in a few years is Southee. We don't even seem to be giving any other young bowlers the chance to gain experience, the rest of our attack is the same old players who have been around for a while & never really hit any great heights in international cricket.
> We only have a population of 4 million & we usually make it to the semi-final stages of most limited over tournaments, so that's pretty impressive considering the populations of the other countries. Overall though we still field like demons, have one of the most aggressive batting line ups, who from 1 to 11 are all capable of hitting big 6s, although they're too aggressive at times, which can cause major batting collapses. But our bowling is definitely our major problem, which is only going to get worse once Vettori, Mills & Oram retire, which is just around the corner.


I miss Fleming dearly. Saw him vs. Pakistan (my home team) for the first time where he demolished every bowler, and absolutely became obssesed with him afterwards. Consistently rated as one of the best batsmen back in 02-04 as well. He was a beast of a batsmen, and I used his style when I batted in cricket back when I played. Worked really well.

And of course, Bond was great as well.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

lol one of the biggest matchups in the tournament so far is reduced to a 7 over joke.

shit tournament so far. the potentially entertaining teams are already out of the competition.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Befits the format really 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao did they seriously schedule a tournament at the same time as sri lanka's monsoon season?

:lmao :lmao GENIUS. pure genius.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

you guys think you're badass? TRY BOWLING IN A MONSOON


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



MillionDollarProns said:


> you guys think you're badass? TRY BOWLING IN A MONSOON


they run off the pitch into the pavilion at the hint of rain, i do that even when it doesn't rain.

lol if the t20 finals gets reduced to 7 overs.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

okay, that was a mugging.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

There you go, 80 all out. You guys are hideous against spin. That was comical.

Maybe it was an off-day, idk.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Wow, I expected a competitive match today, especially since Dhoni was in a massive experimental mood.
England capitulating against spin in subcontinent pitches - off day? Nah, that is like the norm.

But otherwise, quite an exciting and entertaining weekend for cricket. NZ vs Pakistan was entertaining - so was WI vs Aus till the rains hit. Super 8 is no doubt going to be awesome (hopefully rains don't bother most matches), now that the minnows are out.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

At least Kieswetter showed some talent and desire. Can we have one game where England don't get fucked by spin.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That said, mostly for Super 8s,

Group 1: Aus, Pak, SA, Ind
Group 2: Eng, SL, NZ, WI

That is one shambolic, unbalanced grouping ! Group 1 is the Group of Armageddon


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Epic fail by the Kiwis, sending Vettori ahead of Taylor. That pretty much cost them the match.

I hope Ireland pulls an upset over WIndies.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

how on earth are India, Australia and South Africa all in the same group in the super 8's? They all topped their group, that makes no sense whatsoever. Whoever scheduled this shite should be embarrassed.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> how on earth are India, Australia and South Africa all in the same group in the super 8's? They all topped their group, that makes no sense whatsoever. Whoever scheduled this shite should be embarrassed.


This has been the system for the past decade or so - like since the past two ODI World Cups. The groupings are not based on the result of their groups but based on their seedings. So, England is always A1 and India is always A2 irrespective of their position in the group.

The reasoning is pretty simple. Fans can plan their matches in advance. Since England is always A1, you know when and where they would be playing and thus can book/order tickets quite early. If it was based on the results in groups, then the England matches could be anywhere based on their results and it would be tough for the fans to plan their trip.

And, oh, because of this, an important match India vs Pakistan has been set up, months in advance, on a nice Sunday night - primetime - for maximum viewership .


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

which is possibly the most retarded way of doing it. No wonder why T20 is considered a joke when its not based on performance and sport but TV ratings. Laughable tournament.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> which is possibly the most retarded way of doing it. No wonder why T20 is considered a joke when its not based on performance and sport but TV ratings. Laughable tournament.


That is pretty much the standard way of doing it in ALL ICC tournaments - ODI or T20 fpalm
And, will be the same, *if at all*, a test tournament is organised


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> how on earth are India, Australia and South Africa all in the same group in the super 8's? They all topped their group, that makes no sense whatsoever. Whoever scheduled this shite should be embarrassed.


It was supposed to be Ire, Pak, Ind, SA, but you Aussie's punched above your ranking (being the bottom ranked team in your group  and qualified top.

We should get through that Super 8 group, WI have a good batting line-up but if we contain Gayle I fancy our bowlers to better them, i'm only really worried about spin, but luckily Pak and India are in the other group, so I expect us to lose to SL but qualify second.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> That is pretty much the standard way of doing it in ALL ICC tournaments - ODI or T20 fpalm
> And, will be the same, *if at all*, a test tournament is organised


Are you trying to further prove that you're an idiot? In the ODI World Cup, the groups are the only things seeded. Then it goes on performance, to take the last one for example;

winner of Group A plays 4th in Group B
2nd in A plays 3rd in B
3rd in A plays 2nd in B
and 4th in A plays first in B



Seb said:


> It was supposed to be Ire, Pak, Ind, SA, but you Aussie's punched above your ranking (being the bottom ranked team in your group  and qualified top.


Even if we had done an average effort and beat Ireland and lost to WI we'd be in the same group regardless apparently which is an awful way to run a tournament.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Are you trying to further prove that you're an idiot? In the ODI World Cup, the groups are the only things seeded. Then it goes on performance, to take the last one for example;
> 
> winner of Group A plays 4th in Group B
> 2nd in A plays 3rd in B
> ...


The role of the group stages is just to give a chance for the minnows to qualify

Eventually, the Super 8 is where the performance will matter - just like the other World Cups. The Super 8 grouping is based on the seedings done a year back and India was seeded 8th and SA 6th based on their performance in T20 World Cup at that time. 

In the ODI World Cups, while the quarter-finals were fixed to play based on the group results, the location and time schedules were based on the pre-tournament seedings. Which is why the Sri Lanka quarterfinal was pre-scheduled to happen in Sri Lanka and the Indian quarter-finals was pre-scheduled to happen in India, irrespective of where India and SL were placed in their groups.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I couldn't give a fuck about when the games are scheduled, of course in a tourny hosted by India/Sri Lanka means that a quarter final featuring both teams will be played in their home country. The teams involved are meant to be based on their performance in the tournament. Thats what it is about. You finish first, then you clearly deserve a team that hasn't performed as well to play. That is the basis any seeding process in the world. In this T20 tournament, the next round isn't based on performance during this tournament which is a farce. 

Group 1 features every side that topped their group, that is a completely ridiculous way of determining a super 8 group.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Group 1 features every side that topped their group, that is a completely ridiculous way of determining a super 8 group.


The groupings in Super 8 is because of their *performance* in 2011 T20 World Cup

Australia - Rank 2, Pakistan - Rank 4, South Africa - Rank 6 and India - Rank 8

The reason for group stage is not to evaluate performance but just to decide who is qualifying to Super 8.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

This is exactly my point you blithering idiot. The whole point of the group stage is to decide who is qualifying for the super 8's. Thus if you qualify first in one group, then you should be facing 2 of the teams that finished 2nd in 2 of the other groups. What you have done previously is irrelevent to this tournament. You have your seedings from pior to the tournament that decide groups and thats it. Thats as far as prior performance goes. This tourney saw the (likely) top 2 teams from each group as

group a

India 
England

group b

Australia
West Indies

group c

South Africa
Sri Lanka

group d

Pakistan
New Zealand

which for this tournament for an utterly dumb reason makes the groupings for the next stage be Pak, Ind, Aus, SA in one group. That is stupid. 

A simple format based on performance in this tournament (which is the whole point of the tournament) should have the groups as something like

Ind, WI, SA, NZ and;
Eng, Aus, SL, Pak

2 1st places, 2 2nd places in each group. Its not a hard concept, makes far more sense and is what is normally the way it goes in a proper tournament.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> This is exactly my point you blithering idiot. The whole point of the group stage is to decide who is qualifying for the super 8's. Thus if you qualify first in one group, then you should be facing 2 of the teams that finished 2nd in 2 of the other groups.


fpalm

How can one not understand a simple statement? Amazing.

Group stages are only for QUALIFYING. Not qualifying first or second. Just qualifying. To see who goes to Super 8.

Which group they go depends on the PERFORMANCE in the previous T20 world cup - which is how the groupings were made even for the ODI World Cups. All that the group stage does is to give minnows a chance to qualify instead of the higher seeded team.


The reason for that, just like the reason for scheduling quarter final matches in ODI world cup, is for the fans to plan their trip and not end up where they don't want to be.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

OBVIOUSLY. i'm saying that its a stupid way of doing it. How can you not grasp that? Jesus fucking christ, you're a fucking joke lad. The previous t20 cup should have no bearing on the super 8's of this tournament. Nice to see you've backed down from your asinine statement that the ODI world cup is done the same way when it clearly isn't.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

wow @ this

it's a horrific way of working out the groups. why does an event that has NOTHING to do with this year's world cup give weighting to groups? horrible. whole event reeks of stupid.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> The reason for that, just like the reason for scheduling quarter final matches in ODI world cup, is for the fans to plan their trip and not end up where they don't want to be.


the quarter final matches in the ODI world cup are based on your placement in the group. Scheduling is a different issue entirely.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> the quarter final matches in the ODI world cup are based on your placement in the group. Scheduling is a different issue entirely.


Again, showing your ineptitude in understanding a simple logic. Horrible fpalm

This is similar to the ODI World Cup where the groups are made based on the seedings from the previous tournament. Except that there was an additional stage to help the minnows to qualify. The group stage has nothing to do with the positioning. 

Just like the groups in ODI Cup was based on seedings, so is the groups for the Super 8. Just like the quarterfinals to that were based on performance, the semi finals here will be based on performance.

The reason for that is for scheduling and helping the viewers plan their trips. And, not leave everything to gamble and make it that much difficult for the spectators. Quite logical.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

You are so lacking in intelligence that i feel bad for whoever dropped you on your head as a child.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Results from a previous tournament should have no bearing on any future tournaments. The whole fabric of that notion is asinine. Doesn't surprise me though, given it is T20 and it is Sri Lanka organising it. The depths of DarthSimian's unintelligence just staggers the mind at times.

Lol @ all the rain, still. Brilliant organising


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> You are so lacking in intelligence that i feel bad for whoever dropped you on your head as a child.


Says the one who cannot understand something a 10-year old can understand :lmao

It is not rocket science to see that the group stages was just for qualifying and not for placing. The placing for the groups in ICC tournaments have always been from seedings from the previous tournament
Thankfully, ICC has enough brains to maximise viewership and reduce the complexity for spectators than some muppet armchair warriors commenting on some forums.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Results from a previous tournament should have no bearing on any future tournaments.


fpalm

That's how it has always been. It makes more logical sense in grouping teams rather than pick lots from a bowl.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

are you admitting to being a 10 year old darth


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I pity Rush's intelligence if that is so :lmao
Considering that he finds it difficult to understand simple logic


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

so you ARE 10 years old.

this explains a lot.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Congratulations, an amazing deduction


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

We all understand how the groups were formed Darth. Its not that which is the issue :lmao Laughably you cannot even grasp anything being said.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

pretty trivial thing to fight over about, both ways of qualifying have their flaws. i do agree past year's performance should have no bearing on this tournament, especially since t20 can be anyone's game.

feel bad for Ireland, can anyone explain why WI won and Ireland are out?


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Its not that which is the issue :lmao


The reasoning was also given. Just that you were not able to understand

a. Had to give minnows a chance - group stages
b. The pre-tournamnet seeding and scheduling helps spectators in planning the tournament and reduces their complexity during the tournament - Super 8s


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Jammy said:


> feel bad for Ireland, can anyone explain why WI won and Ireland are out?


Net run rate?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Jammy, how exactly does qualifying based on performance have its flaws? From a sporting perspective, its absurd to do it any other way. I get that TV ratings is what Darth is goaming about but that is irrelevant in terms of what is fair from a sporting perspective.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> I get that TV ratings is what Darth is goaming about but that is irrelevant in terms of what is fair from a sporting perspective.


It is not TV ratings fpalm It is about spectators coming from various countries to view the matches.

For example, in ODI World Cups, not knowing if the match is going to be held in Bangladesh or Sri Lanka would be disastrous for the spectators. Or if the difference is Wednesday or Sunday.

It is only logical to have pre-tournament seeding and scheduling for World Tournaments. It is stupid to have any other system and increase the complexity for spectators. There is nothing unfair as the seedings were done based on results of previous tournaments, which is how it has always been.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

whoever planned this tournament should be sacked. teams being eliminated because of rain. scheduled during monsoon season, will kill crowds, etc etc. :lmao so bad


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Jammy, how exactly does qualifying based on performance have its flaws? From a sporting perspective, its absurd to do it any other way. I get that TV ratings is what Darth is goaming about but that is irrelevant in terms of what is fair from a sporting perspective.


Yeah, alright, I don't know why the table toppers are herded together in one group. It's pretty counter-intuitive. Funnily enough the so called group of death has the ranked 1st, 3rd, 7th and 8th teams in the world.

Not like 'performance' matters in t20 since any team has a good chance of beating the other team on a given day.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Jammy said:


> feel bad for Ireland, can anyone explain why WI won and Ireland are out?


They had a better run rate against us. Asinine reasoning and unfair on Ireland. Still, that's what you get when the tournament is scheduled in monsoon season.



DarthSimian said:


> The reasoning was also given. Just that you were not able to understand
> 
> a. Had to give minnows a chance - group stages
> b. The pre-tournamnet seeding and scheduling helps spectators in planning the tournament and reduces their complexity during the tournament - Super 8s


Yes because Afghanistan was really going to test England & India 



DarthSimian said:


> It is not TV ratings fpalm It is about spectators coming from various countries to view the matches.
> 
> For example, in ODI World Cups, not knowing if the match is going to be held in Bangladesh or Sri Lanka would be disastrous for the spectators. Or if the difference is Wednesday or Sunday.
> 
> It is only logical to have pre-tournament seeding and scheduling for World Tournaments. It is stupid to have any other system and increase the complexity for spectators. There is nothing unfair as the seedings were done based on results of previous tournaments, which is how it has always been.


It's mismanagement and asinine scheduling from the ICC. The FIFA World Cup, the biggest sporting event in the world, works just fine with 'spectators coming from various countries to view the matches' in terms of their teams qualification from the group stages. Same goes with the Rugby Union World Cup.

Qualifying for the next stage of a tournament, based on results of a previous tournament, is quite possibly the stupidest thing I have ever heard of within sports. It just goes to show that the tournament is a joke, much like the format itself. Beat up a minnow, then play a dead rubber to 'qualify' and 'win' your group, then be placed into a group with the other group winners to determine semi finalists. It's genius 

What you need to understand, Darth, is that the whole essence of this tournament is ridiculous. Qualification for the next stage of a tournament should have *zero* influence from previous tournaments. It should be based on performance, not some farsical seeding bullshit that makes the tournament look like an even bigger joke than it already is.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> What you need to understand, Darth, is that the whole essence of this tournament is ridiculous. Qualification for the next stage of a tournament should have *zero* influence from previous tournaments. It should be based on performance, not some farsical seeding bullshit that makes the tournament look like an even bigger joke than it already is.


The whole thing is perfectly logical. Seeding is used in every tournament - whether it is FIFA World Cup, ODI World Cup etc. And, that seeding is based on previous performance. It is exactly the same here - except that it is used to group the countries in the Super 8s.* The Super 8 is equivalent to the Group Stage in ODI World Cup or FIFA World Cup.
*
As I said before, the group stages is only to give the minnows the chance to qualify. It is not about how probable it is for Afghanistan to beat England or India. Even if it is just a 5% chance, give them that chance. The whole restrictive environment that test cricket brought and spoiled cricket needs to go and that is exactly what is happening.

The whole point is that previous performance is used to group countries and that is exactly how SUper 8 is organised. It is irrelevant if those countries have improved recently or not. The performance factor decided at the time of the seeding is what is important.

The tournament. format and scheduling is what makes it popular, exciting and highly attended and not a dead crowd format that test cricket gives us.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The Super 8's is not the equivalent of the group stages in the ODI world cup or FIFA world cup. 



> It is irrelevant if those countries have improved recently or not.


Actually it is the only relevant thing. 

Test cricket has fuck all to do with this, stop bringing it up. Cricket is also a sport so the attendance of the matches is also irrelevant to how you qualify and who you play. 

You say test cricket is restrictive? Get off you high horse son. This tournament is far more restrictive than anything else. It doesn't matter how you play, you are already locked in essentially into a Super 8s group that isn;t based on anything you've done in the current tournament you're trying to win.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> The whole thing is perfectly logical. Seeding is used in every tournament - whether it is FIFA World Cup, ODI World Cup etc. And, that seeding is based on previous performance. It is exactly the same here - except that it is used to group the countries in the Super 8s.* The Super 8 is equivalent to the Group Stage in ODI World Cup or FIFA World Cup.
> *
> As I said before, the group stages is only to give the minnows the chance to qualify. It is not about how probable it is for Afghanistan to beat England or India. Even if it is just a 5% chance, give them that chance. The whole restrictive environment that test cricket brought and spoiled cricket needs to go and that is exactly what is happening.
> 
> ...


Ah, no, in the FIFA World Cup it's a pot draw to determine groupings based on the 32 teams that qualify for the finals. Nothing from a previous tournament holds weight within FIFA cups, or IRB cups, or any other type of World Cup or Championship.

The Super 8's is flawed. Win your group, and be rewarded by playing the other 3 group winners. Excellent logic.

Sorry, test cricket is restrictive and has spoilt cricket? Right, they should have minnow nations compete in farsical tournaments to boost the game, right?

The point is, *previous performance should have zero bearing on future tournaments*. It's farsical in its nature and makes the game, and tournament, look like a joke. Seeding is irrelevant once competition starts, and a teams performance should be rewarded. It's a waste of 2 games with this current flawed system, and again, a joke.

Yes, it's really popular and exciting to watch the ground crews stand around monitoring the covers and weather patterns to try and get Afghanistan vs Ireland played. Future of cricket!


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Ah, no, in the FIFA World Cup it's a pot draw to determine groupings based on the 32 teams that qualify for the finals. Nothing from a previous tournament holds weight within FIFA cups, or IRB cups, or any other type of World Cup or Championship.


It is a combination of seeding and drawing from pots. The seeding is based on performance at the time of drawing. Unlike that, however, cricket doesn't have 20+ good teams, thanks to the restrictive form fostered by test cricket. There are only 8 good teams. So, a pre-tournament seeding is far better than drawing by lots.



> The Super 8's is flawed. Win your group, and be rewarded by playing the other 3 group winners. Excellent logic.


The only need of group stage is to give a chance for minnows to qualify.* The Super 8 is equivalent to group stages of FIFA World Cup or ODI World CUp - where the seeding is based on performance from previous tournaments.* Perfectly normal and logical.



> Sorry, test cricket is restrictive and has spoilt cricket? Right, they should have minnow nations compete in farsical tournaments to boost the game, right?


This is the exact attitude that has been gifted by test cricket and made cricket regressive and restrictive. You proved the exact point I was making, thank you. Unless you give chances for minnows to participate, they can never improve and never compete at tournament level. They should be given a chance to progress and scheduling like this will help them a lot. T20 is the future of cricket - what better format for them to improve?



> Yes, it's really popular and exciting to watch the ground crews stand around monitoring the covers and weather patterns to try and get Afghanistan vs Ireland played. Future of cricket!


Better than watching 5 days of ground crews? :lmao
Anyway, to be frank, I had rather watch an Afghanistan vs Ireland T20 game than a boring test match between any two countries. More exciting and entertaining.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Super 8 isn't equivalent of the group stages in the fifa world cup. There is nothing logical about having the 4 winners of the group having to play each other in the next round.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Super 8 isn't equivalent of the group stages in the fifa world cup.


Yes, it is. Both are broadly based on performance from an earlier time (with minor differences).

The group stage in this WC was never intended to place them in Super 8 groups, nor necessary. Its only objective is to give chance for minnows to qualify.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

This is stupid, obviously its there to allow people to have the abilty to make the next stage. Having the super 8's already predeteremined is retarded. Say for example's sake that Afghanistan beat India, England beat India and England beat Afghanistan. India goes home and Afghanistan inherits their ranking thus forcing them to face 3 top performing teams as a "reward" for doing well. That is utterly retarded. Anyway i'm done arguing with you, you're clearly have no concept of logic, sports, or really anything considering you're about 10 years old.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

All this debate about qualifiers for the super 8, why not have the group stages throughout the year, so that only the top 8 qualify for the world cup? Just like only the best qualify for world cup of soccer & other sports. Being a "minnow" shouldn't mean you automatically qualify for the world cup of any sport, world cup status should be reserved for the best of the best!!!
So only 8 qualify for the world cup, each team plays each other once (28 matches in total, spread over 2wks, where each team plays a game on average every 2nd day). Then the last week of the tourney consists of the top 4 playing in the semis on Tues(1 vs 4 & 2 vs 3) & the semi final winners go through to a best of 3 final series (Thurs, Sat & Sun if required). Then in the finals, NZ wins!! I think a 3wk tourney, without minnows & with that result would make us all happy, wouldn't it??
**Except for Darth, who is clearly a wanker!!!


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

IMO, Umar Gul is the best bowler in T20 Cricket, for Bangladesh to smash him for 29 runs off 2 overs, OMG!!! Go the Tigers!!!


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The ball nibbler (Afridi's) reaction to getting a player caught on the boundary = WAY OVER THE TOP!!! Shit balls bowled to a new batsmen that deserve to be smashed for six & only fall 2mtrs short are hardly worth celebrating, he got lucky so no need to carry on like a pork chop. Lift your game son, the world is watching you act like a fuckwit.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> obviously its there to allow people to have the abilty to make the next stage. Having the super 8's already predeteremined is retarded.


No, they are only there for giving a chance for minnows to qualify. Super 8 is the one that is the true group stage, which is decided by the seedings from previous tournament, like in most sports. 



> Say for example's sake that Afghanistan beat India, England beat India and England beat Afghanistan. India goes home and Afghanistan inherits their ranking thus forcing them to face 3 top performing teams as a "reward" for doing well.


So, if South Korea start performing very well and end up in a group consisting of performing teams but who were weak when the seedings were announced? That's the luck of the draw and nothing else. Afghanistan would have been grouped with 2nd, 4th and 6th team in the world.



> Anyway i'm done arguing with you, you're clearly have no concept of logic, sports, or really anything considering you're about 10 years old.


Of course, when you are unable to understand simple logic, devoid of simple reasoning abilities and generally ignorant, what other choice do you have but to run away? :lmao Better you stick to your regressive, restrictive and least popular format of cricket


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



CREDMI said:


> All this debate about qualifiers for the super 8, why not have the group stages throughout the year, so that only the top 8 qualify for the world cup? Just like only the best qualify for world cup of soccer & other sports. Being a "minnow" shouldn't mean you automatically qualify for the world cup of any sport, world cup status should be reserved for the best of the best!!!
> So only 8 qualify for the world cup, each team plays each other once (28 matches in total, spread over 2wks, where each team plays a game on average every 2nd day). Then the last week of the tourney consists of the top 4 playing in the semis on Tues(1 vs 4 & 2 vs 3) & the semi final winners go through to a best of 3 final series (Thurs, Sat & Sun if required). Then in the finals, NZ wins!! I think a 3wk tourney, without minnows & with that result would make us all happy, wouldn't it??
> **Except for Darth, who is clearly a wanker!!!


"Minnows" already have to qualify prior to the tournament. They go through all that shit prior to getting to the world cup which is precisely why having prior seedings for super 8's is retarded. Darth of course cannot see how this way makes no sense from a sporting perspective as the only thing it benefits is TV ratings which is how he judges sport ique2


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> "Minnows" already have to qualify prior to the tournament. They go through all that shit prior to getting to the world cup which is precisely why having prior seedings for super 8's is retarded. Darth of course cannot see how this way makes no sense from a sporting perspective as the only thing it benefits is TV ratings which is how he judges sport ique2


I agree that all teams need to qualify for the tourney, that's what I said, but lets face it a "sub-minnows" pool doesn't exist, although I hear Antartica has a pretty good team. The minnows are the bottom dwellers when it comes to cricket, very few countries play this game, so who did Afghanistan & Ireland have to beat to qualify for their positions? On their lucky days, Zimbabwe & Bangladesh may force out one of the weaker nations from the top 8, such as Australia:, but no other country could. So my point remains the same, don't let any of the minnows/losers enter the premiere event of T20, they are a waste of space & merely build the "serious" teams net run rate.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> only thing it benefits is TV ratings


Spectators fpalm and they are the ones who factor in making a tournament a success or failure.

I understand that you have a major comprehension problem and a weakness to understand simple sentences, but at least you are trying


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



CREDMI said:


> I agree that all teams need to qualify for the tourney, that's what I said, but lets face it a "sub-minnows" pool doesn't exist, although I hear Antartica has a pretty good team. The minnows are the bottom dwellers when it comes to cricket, *very few countries play this game, so who did Afghanistan & Ireland have to beat to qualify for their positions?* On their lucky days, Zimbabwe & Bangladesh may force out one of the weaker nations from the top 8, such as Australia:, but no other country could. So my point remains the same, don't let any of the minnows/losers enter the premiere event of T20, they are a waste of space & merely build the "serious" teams net run rate.


there are a bunch of countries they had to beat out. They're not great but look at it like Champions League football. You get the chance to come into the tournament but once the group stages start it is purely based on performance.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Awesome game between NZ and Srilanka. Easily the best match in this tournament.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

What a game NZ vs Sri Lanka was, congrats to Sri Lanka, YOU BASTARDS, lol. As soon as we were 0/4 off 2 overs, I thought that was going to be the deciding factor in the game & it proved to be the case. There are only 6 overs of powerplays in this format & to score only 4 runs off a third of those overs was a disgrace. NZ probably have more lower order power hitters than any other team in the tournament, so why not send two of them in to bat first & give them a license to swing as hard as they can? 
Open the batting with NATHAN McCullum & Southee, whos jobs are to not block at all & play nothing but attacking shots. If they hit a few, that's awesome, but if they don't & lose their wickets, there is no real damage done. Southee didn't even bat & Nathan did fuck all, so I'd prefer to lose those 2 wickets in the power play overs. 
Taking the gamble of getting off to a flier with "unimportant" big hitters, which may or may not occur, then letting our most competent batsmen handle the non-powerplay overs is a far better option IMO. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.
But anyway, what a game & once again, congrats to Sri Lanka, you bastards!!


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Amazing, entertaining match between SL and NZ. I thought the game was over qwhen they were 62/0 in 5 overs. But, NZ made a damn good job of coming back at the Lankans.

Oh, and Taylor should have manned up and played the Super Over. My have made a difference.

England floundering as usual while Gayle does Gangnam style .


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Great comeback by Morgan and Hales. Brought it closer than anyone imagined !

Overall, a very very entertaining day of cricket. That is how it should be.


----------



## DaveLister (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Great comeback by Morgan and Hales. Brought it closer than anyone imagined !
> 
> Overall, a very very entertaining day of cricket. That is how it should be.


Yeah I was quite pleased for that new opener the Windies have, he played some rather unorthodox shots, but I guess that's the way the game is going.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lol @ Pakistan, wouldn't know what seam bowling is in this matchup. All spin. That's T20 for you.

-----------------------

Caught a few hours of the Shield game today at Bankstown. NSW are looking pretty good so far this season, Pup batted well and our bowlers were really tidy and narrowly missed out on enforcing the follow on. With the rain about, it'll be a drawn game, but nice to see a good start to the season for once.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

South Africa choked again lol. They had Pakistan for 77/7, but still managed to screw it up.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Wow what a game between Pakistan and South Africa. SA choked again. Great bowling from Pakistan to restrict SA to a low score but then Pakistan collapsed. They were dead and buried until Gul and Umar Akmal saved them. Fantastic match. SA had it their way up till 15 overs but then Gul and Akmal saved Pakistan. What a game. Pakistan vs India on Sunday is going to be a cracking game. De Villiers made some captaincy errors by not using his spinners after the 15th over. Gul came on late to bowl and bowled only 2 overs but he let his batting do the talking. Sensational. India vs Australia now, what a game this will be. What a tough group this is. 

I really hope England beat NZ tomorrow. Don't want to see the defending champions being eliminated so soon.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

India getting absolutely thrashed by a far superior Aussie team. Why do they include these minnows? Pointless carnage against a rubbish team :troll


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Those indian cheerleaders really do it for me, not gonna lie.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

India got hammered by Australia with more than 5 overs to spare. Big win for Australia, they totally mauled India. Watson and Warner were just too good, just fun to see Watson smash 7 sixers.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That was a mauling alright. Dhoni should have just chosen to bowl when he knew the rain was coming. Bad decision at the start.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

losing to the 10th ranked team? shit at ALL formats, typical india 8*D


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

India was 8th in last T20 WC. This could be an improvement :lmao


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Very good win for England to stay in the competition. Great knock from Luke Wright. Really hope England go through to the Semi Finals. Their final super 8 game against Sri Lanka will be tough but hopefully England will do it. West Indies were very poor today against Sri Lanka, batted way too slow, should have put more runs on the board. Sri Lanka hammered them.

South Africa vs Australia, Pakistan vs India tomorrow Super Sunday indeed. South Africa and Pakistan have got poor big tournament records against Australia and India but hopefully they break that losing run tomorrow against Australia and India.  India should play Sehwag and Pakistan should bring in Razzaq. Really don't understand why India are playing Pathan as opener? Whenever South Africa play Australia, I remember the sad World Cup 99 semi final choke(Donald and Klusener) rather than South Africa's amazing record breaking 400+ run chase in that amazing one day game many years ago. Both games are going to be so exciting tomorrow.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The ICC need to do something about the English bowler who keeps breaking the stumps with his legs, calling it a dead ball everytime is a joke. 
The 1st time he did it was a wide, so we lost 1 run & an extra ball, the 2nd time we only scored a single, so we lost another run. The 3rd time he was hit for a 4, which was again dead-balled & disallowed. So in total, we lost 6 runs & an extra ball through no fault of ours, but just because the bowler is too retarded to avoid the stumps on his run up. I'm not saying it cost NZ the game, England won far too comfortably to say that, but if the scores had been closer, it may well have.
It's totally his fuck up & he should be penalised heavy for doing it. IMO, it should be treated exactly the same way as a front foot no ball. The batsmen shouldn't be able to be dismissed (except for a run out), an extra should be awarded to the batting team, any runs/extras should also count & a free hit should be awarded on the next ball.
It may seem harsh, but what is the difference between over stepping the crease & kicking over the stumps when bowling?? The bowler is aware both the stumps & crease are there when he runs into bowl, neither of them move on his approach to the wicket, so therefore it should be his responsibilty to avoid doing either. 
It wastes time having to re-bowl the ball, it can cause disruption to the momentum of rotating the strike & the batsmen/batting team aren't rewarded for the shot they've played. As I said, he should be heavily penalised & I'm sure he'd find a way to overcome his retardness & bowl legitimate balls.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Australia are taking apart South Africa here..


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The Aussies are yet to bat though...


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

As long as De Villiers is still in South Africa have a chance in my book.


Edit: Sods law, huge wicket.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Aussies GOATing like usual.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Robin "Look at all the fucks I give" Peterson.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good to see us beating these pleb nations at their own game for once.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

India vs Pakistan now, they always have good matches.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

WATTO, MHUSS :mark:


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Watson in GOAT mode this tournament, 4th consecutive MOM. Good win for India too, beating Pakistan by 8 wickets with 18 balls to spare. Now need to beat SA and hope that Australia beat Pakistan for us to go through


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

LOLSOUTHEE

nice one spud. no ball plus shit delivery to gayle.

:ksi2


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Pathetic NewZealand, couldn't even chase fucking 139.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Great game between West Indies and New Zealand. West Indies defended such a poor low score and managed to take the game into the super over. New Zealand should have easily won, easy score to chase, should have wrapped it up sooner but the game went to a super over. I'm glad NZ are gone, they ended their group with no points. I really didn't think WI could defend their score, needed more runs on the board. Super Over was awesome. Southee's first delivery was terrible gets smashed for a 6 from the awesome Chris Gayle :lol and it was also a wide lol, free hit. Samuels sealed it with a 6. Great win for West Indies. New Zealand eliminated. England vs Sri Lanka now, England have to win now to go through to the Semi Finals.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> LOLSOUTHEE
> 
> nice one spud. no ball plus shit delivery to gayle.
> 
> :ksi2


Don't know how to do multi-quote posts, so I'll respond one at a time (ps would like someone to tell me how to do multi-quote posts
Yep, shocking over!!! Would've thought 17 runs would be enough, but nope, Southee suddenly became a retard, he's only 21 or 22, so I forgive him for shitting himself & crumbling under the pressure. Southee should have been bowling straight at the stumps yorkers, or Mills should've bowled like that, due to him having more experience, probably would've preferred Mills bowled the over, same for the super-over against Sri Lanka.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



mr cricket said:


> Pathetic NewZealand, couldn't even chase fucking 139.


Totally agree, we had the strike power, but instead of playing aggressive, attacking cricket, we let our innings meander along. In the end, we were lucky we had the chance at a super-over, if it wasn't for a wide & Taylor hitting a 4 & a 6 in the last over, we were screwed. There is no acceptable excuse for not making 140 when you lose only 7 wickets. There's a good saying, "go hard, or go home", NZ somehow forgot this & decided to "go meekly & still go home".


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

it's okay, for some reason we think starc is a death bowler.

he ain't.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kintaro said:


> Great game between West Indies and New Zealand. West Indies defended such a poor low score and managed to take the game into the super over. New Zealand should have easily won, easy score to chase, should have wrapped it up sooner but the game went to a super over. I'm glad NZ are gone, they ended their group with no points. I really didn't think WI could defend their score, needed more runs on the board. Super Over was awesome. Southee's first delivery was terrible gets smashed for a 6 from the awesome Chris Gayle :lol and it was also a wide lol, free hit. Samuels sealed it with a 6. Great win for West Indies. New Zealand eliminated. England vs Sri Lanka now, England have to win now to go through to the Semi Finals.


Yep, pretty spot on assessment of the game!! Just one thing though, it's IMPOSSIBLE to hit a wide for a 6, or any runs off the bat & wides don't result in a free hit!! Just nit-picking, but I'm a very disappointed & bitter man at the moment, lol.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

OK, I've responded to the critics, so now for my predictions of who will win the tourney. The "country" I think will win the tourney is Shane Watson!!! The injury prone youngster has sussed out how to handle the workload requirements of his job & lets face it, Shane Watson, the man, could reach GOAT status by the time he gives up the game!!!
The only thing that could result in Watson not winning the tourney is: him failing when it REALLY matters & if that happens, congrats Sri Lanka. That's what I really want to happen, they're my 2nd favourite team & it will teach Australia a simple, golden lesson. The lesson they will learn: pick your best team 1st, then decide upon your captain then!!! Picking Bailey just to captain, while D. Hussey sits on the sidelines twiddling his thumbs, is redonkulous!! For fuck sakes, D. Hussey is arguably the best short form player in the WORLD & he's the bro of MR CRICKET himself, enough said. Go the LANKANS:cheer


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

David Hussey is also 35 and won't be playing much longer. Which is also why Hogg should be out instead of getting played over Doherty.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> David Hussey is also 35 and won't be playing much longer. Which is also why Hogg should be out instead of getting played over Doherty.


In theory, I agree with you. But this is the 2012 world cup, not the 2018 world cup. D. Hussey maybe 35 (I'm taking your word on that), but he has a good 5 years of world dominating cricket left in him. As for Hogg, yeah he's 41, but he has a unique quality, he's as enthusiatic & athletic as an 18 yr old & has experience on his side as well!! Doherty will be good in the future, but Hogg is sensational NOW, & as I said this is the 2012 world cup. There is no way, in this tourney, that due to his age, Hogg should be forced to take a back seat to any Australian spinner/batsman, including Doherty!!!
EDIT: If Shane Warne had wanted to play in the tourney, he would've forced Hoggy to take a back seat as Australia's premiere spinner/batsman. But he is too busy sticking his dick up Elizabeth Hurley to be willing to play & lets face it, who could blame him!!!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The Windies are a dark horse for the title. GAYLE gets firing up the top, and then BRAVO and EDWARDS can rip in with the ball.

I hope we lose tonight, so that India don't make the semis


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

david hussey really isn't that good.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> david hussey really isn't that good.


Umm... Please explain? Are you saying if you had a choice, you'd have Bailey in your side over Hussey? What are Hussey's deficiencies in your eyes?
I live in Australia, have Foxtel & watch all international versions of the game, Sheffield cup, Ryobi cup & KFC big bash matches & from what I've seen, my verdict of D. Hussey is:
Batting: He scores fluently, is a big hitter who is capable of destroying any bowling attack he faces & is extremely hard to dismiss. At least 8.5/10.
Bowling: Under-used, often brought on when his team needs a wicket & usually delivers results. Rarely do batsmen get the better of him, a very wiley bowler who often outsmarts his opponents. Around 8/10.
Fielding: Flawless, reflexes of a cat, reads the play well, knows where the ball is going to go & gets there with ease, never drops catches. Conservatively 9/10.
In the 3 above mentioned aspects & in all versions of the game, he shits all over Bailey. Only difference is that Bailey captains his state teams (because of Punter's test duties). But I have no doubt he has more than enough knowledge of the game & respect of ALL his team mates to easily step up to the plate & take the captaincy in his stride. I see him as the spiritual & inspirational captain of Victoria & Cameron White only performs the actual role. Just like Luke Hodge did last year for Hawthorn, while Sam Mitchell had the official role.
Thoughts??


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

no i think bailey is a boring choice for the team and for captain. but i really don't think hussey is all that good. he's a solid player, but i don't think he'd bring a massive improvement. if i had a choice i'd stick cooper in there, a monster of a player at his best.

speaking of

http://www.espncricinfo.com/australia-domestic-2012/engine/current/match/576085.html

another season, another time for us to shine :lol


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> no i think bailey is a boring choice for the team and for captain. but i really don't think hussey is all that good. he's a solid player, but i don't think he'd bring a massive improvement. if i had a choice i'd stick cooper in there, a monster of a player at his best.
> 
> speaking of
> 
> ...


You're confusing me champ, in one sentence your saying Hussey isn't all that good, then in the next you're saying he's a solid (& i'm putting another word in your mouth, reliable) player. If you have a team of solid players, then you have a solid team & not just a team of (excuse me while I put my tongue in my cheek, OK it's there) Shane Watson


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

solid isn't all that good. you made it out that he was the saviour of australian cricket in a format we don't really care about.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> solid isn't all that good. you made it out that he was the saviour of australian cricket in a format we don't really care about.


I know you're a test man, but I enjoy all versions of the game & the skill differences that each format require. In this thread, I'm only talking about the 2012 T20 world cup because there aren't any other international versions of the game being played at the moment. 
Dave might not be the saviour of Australia's performances in every version of the game, but for the next 3-5 yrs, Australia's selectors are negligent spastics if don't have him in the 2 shorter versions of the game. Especially when they prefer to pick Bailey (who played really well in interstate matches 2yrs ago) over a "solid" batsman/bowler/fielder, just because he temporarily sparkled for the smallest state in Australia due to Punter being busy with international duties.
Chappelli was spot on, pick your team 1st, then assign your captaincy after that. To pick your captain 1st, then the rest of your team is retarded. D. Hussey changed alliances when he left WA for Vic, so now he should change alliances again & get NZ residency, we'd welcome him with open arms & give him the respect he's earnt:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



CREDMI said:


> In theory, I agree with you. But this is the 2012 world cup, not the 2018 world cup. D. Hussey maybe 35 (I'm taking your word on that), but he has a good 5 years of world dominating cricket left in him. As for Hogg, yeah he's 41, but he has a unique quality, he's as enthusiatic & athletic as an 18 yr old & has experience on his side as well!! Doherty will be good in the future, but Hogg is sensational NOW, & as I said this is the 2012 world cup. There is no way, in this tourney, that due to his age, Hogg should be forced to take a back seat to any Australian spinner/batsman, including Doherty!!!
> EDIT: If Shane Warne had wanted to play in the tourney, he would've forced Hoggy to take a back seat as Australia's premiere spinner/batsman. But he is too busy sticking his dick up Elizabeth Hurley to be willing to play & lets face it, who could blame him!!!


David Hussey doesn't have 5 years left in him. As far as Doherty goes, in 1 match Doherty took more wickets than Hogg has in the entire tournament combined. He is a better bowler, and unlike Hogg can be our spinner for many years to come. If you don't rotate your squad, give people experience and move players on when they get too old then when they do retire you're left with complete rookies. 
Only have to look at West Indies during the early 90's, and to a lesser extent Australia recently to see what happens when you don't keep developing talent.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Really disappointed that the defending champs England are out of the tournament. Great game, but their top order collapsed against the excellent Malinga. Good fightback from Patel and Swann. Bopara shouldn't have played, his form is terrible.Broad hasn't been a good captain. Well done Sri Lanka.

Great win for Pakistan against Australia, great game. I'm glad that Watson got out early. If only they got them out below 112. Australia are now through to the Semi Finals and they will meet the West Indies. Pakistan winning by 32 runs improved their run rate. Both teams left the ground happy lol. South Africa have now been eliminated but will they now play poorly to eliminate Pakistan? It's between India and Pakistan now for the 2nd spot, India have got to beat South Africa convincingly to go through. South Africa won the toss and they are going to bat. What a game this will be.


----------



## Suley (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

How many times did someone get out after smacking a 6 :lol
Bye India, sad to see SA not getting through. They were my pre-tournament favourites


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bye Bye India and South Africa. Very good game between India and South Africa. India won the match but still get knocked out :lol I really wanted to see Morkel get the winning run but he got bowled out. Nevermind both teams are gone.

Semi Finals are now Sri Lanka vs Pakistan, Australia vs West Indies. I'm predicting a Sri Lanka vs Australia final with Australia winning. I don't mind who wins the tournament, anyone but Australia.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

GOATEST OF GOATS FROM 10TH SPOT AUSGOAT AGAINST ALL ODDS THE HEROES OF HEROES THE FORMAT WE DONT CARE ABOUT GOATS


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I ain't even mad.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Suley said:


> How many times did someone get out after smacking a 6 :lol
> Bye India, sad to see SA not getting through. They were my pre-tournament favourites


South Africa are chokers. They rarely do well in major tournaments.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

South Africa never do well in major tournaments. All goes back to when Herschelle Gibbs dropped the World Cup back in 99, followed by Allan Donald's genius running between the wickets. Or the brilliant calculations of Shaun Pollock in 2003.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> South Africa never do well in major tournaments. All goes back to when Herschelle Gibbs dropped the World Cup back in 99, followed by Allan Donald's genius running between the wickets. Or the brilliant calculations of Shaun Pollock in 2003.


Agreed, SA should've beaten AUS 99 semis world cup match but they lost. I'd think PAK-WI final this year or PAK-AUS final


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> David Hussey doesn't have 5 years left in him. As far as Doherty goes, in 1 match *Doherty* took more wickets than Hogg has in the entire tournament combined. He *is a better bowler*, and unlike Hogg can be our spinner for many years to come. If you don't rotate your squad, give people experience and move players on when they get too old then when they do retire you're left with complete rookies.
> Only have to look at West Indies during the early 90's, and to a lesser extent Australia recently to see what happens when you don't keep developing talent.


Not sure you could call him the better bowler YET. He may turn out to be, only time will tell, but success in one international game (which I have to admit I didn't watch) does not maketh the man. In the last Big Bash tourney, which I did see, except for 1 match where he got 4/17, he did very little to impress me. His tourney's combined figures of 8/221 off 30 overs were not bad at all, but Hoggy's tourney figures of 13/191 off 34 overs were far better. That's probably why Doherty sat out the first few matches in this tourney, while the better bowler, past & present, played.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

You didn't just use the Big Bash to support your argument, did you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Okay let me stop you there, 1) How old do you think Doherty is? and 2) How old do you expect cricket players to play until? He's not a young newcomer, he's 29 and Hogg is past his prime.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Okay let me stop you there, 1) How old do you think Doherty is? and 2) How old do you expect cricket players to play until? He's not a young newcomer, he's 29 and Hogg is past his prime.


Umm, firstly Doherty is 29, about to turn 30, as you mentioned in that post, not sure of the point of asking a question & then answering it, but each to their own I suppose.
Secondly, what age should cricketers play to? How long is a piece of string? Fuck knows, it depends on the player & the piece of string!! When it comes to cricketers, I guess they should continue to play until their passion for the game has died or they are a liabilty to their team, neither of which could be said about Hogg in this tournament. 
Also, yep sXe Maverick, I used the Big Bash to support my argument for two main reasons:
1. In the last Big Bash, both Hogg & Doherty bowled to the same/very similar opposition players, so it is a good basis to compare each of their performances. 
2. The Australian selectors obviously used it as a guide to pick their side, otherwise a previously retired Brad Hogg wouldn't have even come into consideration in this tourney.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

So, the final stages of what has been a very entertaining and exciting tournament. The Super 8s have been quite fun - 3-4 super over matches, teams defeating each other in rotation by good margins and suspense till the final day on who will qualify in both groups.

SL vs Pakistan should be good game - but with Paksitan's bad record in SL during recent years, SL have a good advantage but their dependence on top 3 will surely come to play.

Aus vs WI will be basically Watson vs Gayle. Should be quite exciting.

Anyway, one good tournament to another. Champions League starts on 9th October. 
Great time for cricket fans.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It's sad to see the white ferns eliminated from the tourney :-( But I guess the better(looking) team won, so it isn't all that bad )


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Darth this 'tournament' has been far from great. The 'champions league' will be another farce, but at least the South African pitches will throw up competitive games.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

This is easily the worst T20 world cup ever.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I always used to laugh at the children at school who were unable to fight their way out of a paper bag by using either words or their fists, running to the principal was always an act of cowardice in my eyes, something only the meekest of girls used to do. Looks like nothing has changed in my adult life, frock wearing cowardly bitches always seem to be in a "rush" to cry to authority figures when they get owned. :lmao:lmao:lmao LMFAO!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



mr cricket said:


> This is easily the worst T20 world cup ever.


indeed. Had few good matches, too many easy wins. 



CREDMI said:


> I always used to laugh at the children at school who were unable to fight their way out of a paper bag by using either words or their fists, running to the principal was always an act of cowardice in my eyes, something only the meekest of girls used to do. Looks like nothing has changed in my adult life, frock wearing cowardly bitches always seem to be in a "rush" to cry to authority figures when they get owned. :lmao:lmao:lmao LMFAO!!!


 wrong thread?


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Go the LANKANS:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well done Sri Lanka for reaching their second WT20 final. Great game. They were excellent, defending a low score and Pakistan pulled a South Africa and choked. That score was easy to chase but they blew it. Bad shot by Hafeez, if he stayed in they could have done it. Afridi needs to retire, he was awful, Razzaq should have played instead. Malinga is just too good, Mendis bowled very well and Herath was excellent. I really hope Sri Lanka go on to become WT20 champions, they deserve it. Unlucky in 2 World Cup finals and in the WT20 2009 final so hopefully Sri Lanka wins the final on Sunday.

I'm looking forward to West Indies vs Australia tomorrow, COME ON WEST INDIES. Hoping for Gayle to make a big score.


My Rankings for the T20 World Cup Tournaments

1)2009 - I really enjoyed this tournament, I attended a few games. Many cracking games.

2)2007 

3)2012

4)2010


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

this thing still going on?

okay then. go West Indies!


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Darth this 'tournament' has been far from great. The 'champions league' will be another farce, but at least the South African pitches will throw up competitive games.


You can have your opinion. This tournament has been very very good in the Super 8 with many competitive and close matches and unpredictable group winners. Till the last day of the group event nobody was sure who would qualify and that made it much more exciting.

*SL vs NZ* - NZ defended their total after a great start by SL. Went to super over. Super exciting match - *A+*

Eng vs WI - Gayle's and Charles' entertaining knocks only to be outmatched by Morgan's onslaught. *A* 

Pak vs SA - SA almost won with a small total till Umar Gul went ballistic. Excting till the last over on who would win the match *A+* 

*Aus vs Ind* - One sided, rain affected match. *B*

*Eng vs NZ* - Nothing much special in this match but not a bad match either *B+*

*SL vs WI* - GAyle failed and this was also one-sided - *B*

*Aus vs SA* - Another one-sided match where SA panicked *B-*

*Ind vs Pak* - Exciting for being the best rivalry in cricket today. But, Pak should have been more competitive here *A-*

*NZ vs WI* - WI defending a small score, Super over, NZ panicking - great match *A+*

*SL vs Eng* - ENg last chance to qualify and they blew out. They came close because of Samit Patel but were not able to make it *A-*

*Aus vs Pak* - The matches which decide on who go to the semi's and that made this exciting. Even though AUs got demolished, the way they were trying for the qualifying score exciting - *A*

*Ind vs SA* - Ind fails to qualify but win the match by 1 run and the match could have gone either way. And entertaining match to end the SUper 8 *A+*

Other than a brief lull in the middle, that was 8 out of 12 matches that were good in the Super 8s. And, that is what that has made this tournament very entertaining. I can gladly watch this kind of tournament throughout the year instead of meaningless bilateral test matches. 

For me, the T20 tournament have always ranked as below

1) 2007 - This tournament was what made T20 quite popular among the majority of cricket fans and the final is a testament to that
2) 2012
3) 2009
4) 2010


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I would really like to see West Indies win this one. Been a while, a long while since they won anything big.

and Ohmygod, i can't believe people these days argue about sports tournaments being great or not, its everyone's own opinion and depends on who you're supporting. And for the sake of it, i'll say this tournament did have many good competitive matches, every tournament does. Arguing about it being 'great' is stupid because if you're a fan of cricket you'll enjoy every tournament anyway.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i look forward to the 7 over final after (gorilla) MONSOON season strikes again


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i can't wait for it to get completely washed out so the winner is whoever finished higher in the past 3 tournaments, subtracting any games played under a full moon, but you get 1.5 extra for every 6 you hit x the ratings of the match :troll


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> You can have your opinion. This tournament has been very very good in the Super 8 with many competitive and close matches and unpredictable group winners. Till the last day of the group event nobody was sure who would qualify and that made it much more exciting.
> 
> *Aus vs Ind* - One sided, rain affected match. *B*


Competitive? :lol yes, it's really competitive to settle for a score that secures your progression rather than trying to win the game.

The rain had nothing to do with WATTO smashing your inept bowling attack around the park :kobe3


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Competitive? :lol yes, it's really competitive to settle for a score that secures your progression rather than trying to win the game.
> 
> The rain had nothing to do with WATTO smashing your inept bowling attack around the park


Why not? fpalm Reaching for a qualification score is as interesting as reaching for a target score.
Defending for a draw instead of winning on the last day of a test match is similar 

Of course, it was the rain. India had packed themselves with spinners, who found it difficult because of the wet ball. The same spinners performed well against all other teams.

And anyway, Australia outperformed India, India outperformed Pakistan and Pakistan outperformed Australia :lmao Which is what makes T20 awesome.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

No it makes T20 an asinine circle of comedic errors and a blight on the game of cricket.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

No, it makes T20 an exciting, competitive, unpredictable and entertaining form of cricket and thus making it the future of cricket.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

LOL DAVID HUSSEY.

nice fielding spud


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

DAT Hussey :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

>bring david hussey into team
>conceede 200 runs
>DIFFERENCE MAKER

>bailey's a fucking retard
>bailey's a fucking retard
>bailey's a fucking retard
>bailey's a fucking retard
>bailey's a fucking retard
>bailey's a fucking retard
>bailey's a fucking retard
>bailey's a fucking retard
>bailey's a fucking retard
>bailey's a fucking retard
>bailey's a fucking retard
>bailey's a fucking retard


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Aussies are done. Other than Watson, Warner and Mussey our batsmen are complete shit. No way we're going to chase this.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Doherty 3 - 0 - 48 - 1 :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Making Doherty bowl the last over against Gayle and Pollard :kenny Why is Bailey captain? Such garbage. That was a woeful bowling and fielding display.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Gayle was GOATING.

Do you get a lot of money for winning this competition? It would explain W.I. doing rather well.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

congratulations on the blood orgy you are about to give west indies


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

So much for the "Group of Death" fpalm
Both the finalists will be from the other group


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

george bailey

ranked lower as a batsman than:

mendis
4 afghani batsmen.

CAPTAIN


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

dat david hussey world class


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

42-5. Won't even make hundred at this rate.fpalm. Our middle order is fucking awful.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Why does White get selected? He's fucking useless nowdays. 

Oh DHuss, you useless fuck :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

can't stop laughing. thank god it's only 20/20 and not in anything that matters.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Revised Target - 103?


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

schadenfreude.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

At least this isnt a test match. I'd bust a gasket if it were


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

and to think, other teams couldn't beat us :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Absolute carnage, the WI batsmen have delivered big time. What a performance. So funny to see Australia getting demolished here by the West Indies. Absolutely loving this. :lol The final over of WI’s batting was superb to watch, very crazy decision from Bailey to let Doherty bowl that last over but he was hammered all over the pitch. Brilliant performance from the best T20 player in the world Chris Gayle and Pollard. :cheer Warner and Watson go out quick, Hussey isn't a semi final saviour this time :lol Bye bye Mr Cricket.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Captain's knock there (Y)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cricket/19686227


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

End of Bailey and Cummings. (Y)Party time for the West Indies.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

think it's a welcome time for the 'you're still shit at real cricket' chant to come out at the windies.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

85 runs needed off the last 5 overs, Australia on 121-8.

*David Llyod- “For those of you who think this is over, this isn’t over yet. It’s not over till the fat lady...”

Australia’s Mark Waugh: “No, It’s game over.” :lol :lol*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

xavier doherty trying to play the reverse sweep TWICE just settled this as the greatest game i've seen


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Fantastic game, congrats West Indies. Loved Gayle’s post-match Interview. He didn’t get much strike at the start, then he gets frustrated and then completely demolished Australia. Naseer Hussain’s comments on the incident between Samuels and David Warner were really funny. He’s hilarious. Should be a great final between Sri Lanka and The West Indies. WI were hammered by SL in the super 8 group game, they could only manage 129-5 in 20 overs and SL went on to win easy by 9 wickets. Gayle had a poor game in that match. Hopefully in the final he puts on a great performance. I don’t mind who wins the final but I think SL will win this.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> think it's a welcome time for the 'you're still shit at real cricket' chant to come out at the windies.


Nobody cares for that other form of cricket :lmao
WI are quite delighted to perform in the form of cricket that matters to the majority of fans

PS: And, stop copying others' posts from BigFooty !


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Making Doherty bowl the last over against Gayle and Pollard :kenny Why is Bailey captain? Such garbage. That was a woeful bowling and fielding display.


They should've got Hoggy to bowl it hey? As I said, clearly the better bowler, past & present!!! The defense laughs & rests his case, the prosecution clearly has no idea what he is talking about!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hogg would have also got slaughtered you muppet. Gayle and Pollard were on form, and it was the last over with plenty of wickets to spare. Its Bailey's fault for giving him the last over. Cummins or Starc had to bowl the last one, as a captain you have to juggle your bowlers to make sure things like that don't happen. Now aren't you the bloke who wanted Dave Hussey to play? 2 overs 0-22 and a 2nd ball duck :lmao DAT WORLD CLASS DHUSS


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Nobody cares for that other form of cricket :lmao
> WI are quite delighted to perform in the form of cricket that matters to the majority of fans
> 
> PS: And, stop copying others' posts from BigFooty !


you do realise that that is me on bigfooty you nonce.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Nobody cares for that other form of cricket :lmao
> WI are quite delighted to perform in the form of cricket that matters to the majority of fans
> 
> PS: And, stop copying others' posts from BigFooty !


Your idol Sachin rates Tests over any other format. Go on, dismiss his opinion.

I've pleased that the Windies are seemingly under a resurgence, even if it is in the joke format of the game. Their ODI form has been steadily improving, and with any luck their tests form will catch up and they'll be a treat to watch again. Kinda sickening these days to see them in tests, when at the start of the 90's I remember watching Ambrose & Walsh steam in with dat pace bowling, and Lara, Hooper and Chanderpaul bat through days making dem runs.

Windies to win the tournament after another GAYLE masterclass. He's scary good.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Snrlmaob said:


> you do realise that that is me on footy you nonce.


That was not posted by NFGKizzy. You just copied sometime else's post. :lmao


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Your idol Sachin rates Tests over any other format. Go on, dismiss his opinion.


That's his opinion. I am talking about what fans prefer fpalm. Majority fans care about T20 format and WI are quite happy to perform in the form that matters to fans.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> That's his opinion. I am talking about what fans prefer fpalm. Majority fans care about T20 format and WI are quite happy to perform in the form that matters to fans.


Majority of fans prefer real cricket, aka Test Cricket. Let's sight some examples from the 2010/11 Ashes tour.

1st Test Attendance Figures (GABBA)

Day 1: 35,389
Day 2: 34,045
Day 3: 34,615
Day 4: 21,677
Day 5: 7,088

2nd Test Attendance Figures (Adelaide Oval)

Day 1: 38,141 *(Highest attendance at the Adelaide Oval in the 21st century)*
Day 2: 33,797
Day 3: 32,369
Day 4: 20,157

3rd Test Attendance Figures (WACA Ground)

Day 1: 27,473 *(Highest attendance at the WACA Ground in the 21st century)*
Day 2: 20,661
Day 3: 20,073
Day 4: 16,616

4th Test Attendance Figures (MCG)

Day 1 - 84,345
Day 2 - 67,149
Day 3 - 68,773
Day 4 - 19,889

5th Test Attendance Figures (SCG)

Day 1: 43,561
Day 2: 40,247
Day 3: 40,300
Day 4: 35,622
Day 5: 19,274

761,261 fans over 22 days of cricket

1st T20 (Adelaide Oval) - 32,054
2nd T20 (MCG) - 58,837

Dwarved in comparison. More people attended the tests, and T20 attendance didn't even come close.

1st ODI (MCG) - 34,845
2nd ODI (Hobart) - 15,125
3rd ODI (SCG) - 36,072
4th ODI (Adelaide) - 34,393

Once more, dwarved. No attendance for the crash and bash, nor the ODI's, outdid the highest attendance at each ground for the test matches played. More fans care about test cricket, as reflected by the figures. Your asinine notion to cling onto T20 being even remotely relevant is baffling.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> That was not posted by NFGKizzy. You just copied sometime else's post. :lmao


lol one post

(and that's not my username)


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Expecting SL to win the final although it would be great if Windies win it


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Majority of fans prefer real cricket, aka Test Cricket. Let's sight some examples from the 2010/11 Ashes tour.


Ashes? :lmao Perfect "frog in a well" mentality
I am talking about world statistics and not a meaningless bilateral series

Oh, and those numbers aren't anything special. Some league IPL match like KKR vs Delhi gets 55,000 crowd. The same ground had less than 5000 people for a test match.



> Once more, dwarved. No attendance for the crash and bash, nor the ODI's, outdid the highest attendance at each ground for the test matches played. More fans care about test cricket, as reflected by the figures. Your asinine notion to cling onto T20 being even remotely relevant is baffling.


All you showed was a statistic from a meaningless bilateral test series that nobody else other than those countries cared about

WI is performing in a world tournament and when considering world cricket fans, majority care about T20. They know that and that is why they are delighted to perform so well in this. Who cares about losing some test series when they can win in a tournament watched by the majority?  Elementary.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Ashes? :lmao Perfect "frog in a well" mentality
> I am talking about world statistics and not a meaningless bilateral series
> 
> Oh, and those numbers aren't anything special. Some league IPL match like KKR vs Delhi gets 55,000 crowd. The same ground had less than 5000 people for a test match.
> ...


Meaningless? Yes, a tradition of over 130 years is meaningless. Forz the crash and bash gimmick format~!~!

:lol the MCG attracted over 80,000 for Day 1, and then 65,000+ for Days 2 and 3, way more than T20 could ever hope to attract. Inept troll.

Face it, Darth, you're just bitterly jealous that India does not have a rivalry on par with the Ashes and no amount of crash and bash success can make up for it.

Pretty sure the majority of the test cricketing world cared about the Ashes series, in fact, India should have cared because then maybe they wouldn't have been smashed 4-0 when they toured both nations. Or it could have not mattered, being as though India are a trash test team.

The attendance patterns have reflected it in every touring party that test matches are more attended than the ODIs and T20's. That's the same for England, South Africa, Sri Lanka and New Zealand. Bangladesh don't count because they don't play enough, and Pakistan haven't played a home series in heavens knows how long. So that's 71% of the test playing nations where the fans are speaking with putting their asses into seats, rendering your asinine logic that the "majority of fans" like T20 as exactly that - asinine.

You must get off on being torn apart. You were destroyed during the Ashes on Big Footy :lol

India would get larger test crowds if a) the pitches weren't dustbowls, and b) they were played in larger cities that are easy for tourists to get to in order to watch their team. It's the particular venues, Mohali is quite a way for people to get to in that area. The popular grounds like Banglalore, Mumbai, Kolkata all love test cricket and will always attend, and in large numbers. The BCCI's agenda to play tests in rural areas disrupts travel plans and affects attendance in order to promote the asinine crash and bash.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Meaningless? Yes, a tradition of over 130 years is meaningless. Forz the crash and bash gimmick format~!~!


History does not make it meaningful, especially when the form is dying. When nobody other than the two countries care about, it is about as meaningless as it can be. Maybe it was meaningful 130 years back when only two countries were playing cricket :lmao



> the MCG attracted over 80,000 for Day 1, and then 65,000+ for Days 2 and 3, way more than T20 could ever hope to attract. Inept troll.


A simple league IPL match gets the stadium over 80% full and an IPL final is sold completely ( in a 90,000 stadium). Heck, even a post IPL celebration got more than 50k crowd. While you need a marquee match on a holiday to fill up your test stands.



> Face it, Darth, you're just bitterly jealous that India does not have a rivalry on par with the Ashes and no amount of crash and bash success can make up for it.


Heh, India vs Pakistan is the best rivalry in cricket today, among the meaningless bilateral ones. You are just frustrated that the status from 130 years was has been changed to the current subcontinent rivalry.



> The attendance patterns have reflected it in every touring party that test matches are more attended than the ODIs and T20's. That's the same for England, South Africa, Sri Lanka and New Zealand


Again, I am talking about the world. Not a single region.
When you consider the world statistics, T20 crowd whoops the test crowd.

Are you seriously saying that Sri Lanka and New Zealand have more crowd for T20 than tests? fpalm
What a delusional post. Did you even see the recent SL vs Pak test series which were played in empty grounds? Even in South Africa you get more or less full stadium fro T20 events, making it similar to test there. Which means that it is only AUs and Eng where there are test crowd and are hardly majority as far as world cricket is concerned.

Hey look ! Look at the big sporting events in South Africa
http://www.southafrica.info/about/sport/features/events10.htm#.UHAg2ZjMhRw

I see World Cup. I see World T20. I see champions Trophy. I even see IPL ! Where is any mention of a test match? 

Also, research some more. One of the highest crowd in South Africa was for the T20 match between India and SA - 47,000 - as much as the average crowd for FIFA World Cup in SA
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/9352126.stm




> Mohali is quite a way for people to get to in that area. The popular grounds like Banglalore, Mumbai, Kolkata all love test cricket and will always attend, and in large numbers.


Haha, test matches are held usually in large cities.
This was Kolkatta in the last test match played there
http://articles.timesofindia.indiat...25_1_eden-gardens-rahul-dravid-historic-venue

"Eden Gardens looks like a morgue, tweets Tony Greig" 

Bangalore gets more crowd with $30 tickets for T20 than a test match with $2 tickets.

Next time, do better research than posting delusional assumptions in an argument


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> History does not make it meaningful, especially when the form is dying. When nobody other than the two countries care about, it is about as meaningless as it can be. Maybe it was meaningful 130 years back when only two countries were playing cricket :lmao
> 
> A simple league IPL match gets the stadium over 80% full and an IPL final is sold completely ( in a 90,000 stadium). Heck, even a post IPL celebration got more than 50k crowd. While you need a marquee match on a holiday to fill up your test stands.
> 
> ...


:lol tests are not dying, stop deluding yourself. The crowd figures I've posted for the 2010/11 Ashes series, and subsequent figures of other touring parties supports this. However, you just dismiss it with your asinine logic.

:lol clutching at straws are we? The Perth, Adelaide and Brisbane tests are nowhere near any holidays, and the Sydney test is post-New Year's. Boxing Day is the only day we play on a 'holiday' and the following days only lose around 10,000 supporters or so who pack the stands to watch the amazing game before them.

:lmao India vs Pakistan is not even close to being a major rivalry. England vs Australia is the most significant, most acclaimed rivalry in world cricket. Exchanging ODI and T20 tournaments between India and Pakistan will never amount to anything close to the England/Australia rivalry. But hey, it's not just our rivalry with England. Our rivalry with New Zealand is great. Our rivalry with South Africa is great. The England/South Africa rivalry is great.

New Zealand, definitely. Their test attendance rate is higher than their T20 and ODI's combined. Sri Lanka vs Pakistan, exactly. Nobody turns up to watch Pakistan. Sri Lanka had great attendance when Australia toured, and when England toured. I guess people just turn up to watch the quality teams 

Your site is useless because it provides lists of tournaments held in the country. It doesn't list individual matches on it, so great failing there. Had it done so, then attendances at Super Rugby games would blow all figures out of the ball park.

They played the T20 in a football stadium, not a test venue such as Kingsmead. Had the Australia/South Africa test been played at Moses Mabhida Stadium, rather than Kingsmead, there would have been an even greater crowd attending the test. All South African test venues are close to a sell out for the first 3 days of play (that's an average of 22,000 fans per day). I am sure they would attract more fans if the capacity of the grounds were to be higher.

Again, nobody would bother to watch the West Indies tour these days. They don't have any resemblance to a quality test side and are easily rolled through. Heck, Bangladesh beat them in a series in the Windies. When quality opposition tour, then your argument can have merit. It does not. When England tour, you'll see games being attended.

T20 is scheduled in the evening, when the working class don't need to work. They aren't scheduled for a Monday morning. It's time you lifted the veil and woke up to the facts, Darth. Test cricket is the supreme format - it always has been, it always will be. Sure, some players are looking to take time off to make a hefty pay packet from the new format that's going to have its bubble burst soon enough. However, the core of the playing roster, and the majority of real cricket fans, understand and recognise that tests are the greater format and truly exhibit a cricketing contest.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> tests are not dying, stop deluding yourself. The crowd figures I've posted for the 2010/11 Ashes series, and subsequent figures of other touring parties supports this. However, you just dismiss it with your asinine logic.


The empty stadiums in most tests in almost all the countries except Aus, Eng and SA shows the same thing. T20 and ODIs run crowded in these same countries. All you said was a meaningless bilateral series figures, which 



> clutching at straws are we? The Perth, Adelaide and Brisbane tests are nowhere near any holidays, and the Sydney test is post-New Year's.


Those tests had an average of 30-40k which even a minor IPL league game gets :lmao Nothing extraordinary.



> India vs Pakistan is not even close to being a major rivalry. England vs Australia is the most significant, most acclaimed rivalry in world cricket


Really? fpalm Eng/AUs rivalry has nothing as compared to the INd/Pak rivalry. The tension, excitement, entertainment far exceeds that of Aus/Eng. Even the whole world acknowledges that.

"Australian umpire Simon Taufel, who is set to stand in his final international game during Sunday's ICC World T20 final, termed the 2011 World Cup semifinal between India versus Pakistan as the "most exciting match" of his career."

Yopu might have good rivalries, not denying that but it never exceeds that of ind/Pak encounter.





> *New Zealand, definitely. Their test attendance rate is higher than their T20 and ODI's combined.* Sri Lanka vs Pakistan, exactly. Nobody turns up to watch Pakistan. Sri Lanka had great attendance when Australia toured, and when England toured.


Wrong again. No proof, just delusional assumptions.

Case in point. NZ vs SA in Wellington. All reports of the 3rd test shows "sparse crowds", small crowd" etc
http://www.espncricinfo.com/new-zealand-v-south-africa-2012/content/story/558897.html

Whereas the NZ vs SA T20 match in Wellington got nearly 18k crowd (high in NZ)
http://westpacstadium.co.nz/2012/

Oh, and the same way, SL vs Pak ODI and T20 matches had much higher crowd figures than tests.

What all these show is that very few care for tests in these countries.





> They played the T20 in a football stadium, not a test venue such as Kingsmead. Had the Australia/South Africa test been played at Moses Mabhida Stadium, rather than Kingsmead, there would have been an even greater crowd attending the test.


The whole reason why Kingsmead was dropped as a Boxing Day test venue this year is because of low crowd attendance :lmao And, this was clearly said by CEO as one of the reasons why they dropped the test. In the same city of Durban, there were at least 47,000 attendance (whether it was held in a football stadium or not is irrelevant). Clearly, another delusional assumption that SA prefers test cricket.



> Again, nobody would bother to watch the West Indies tour these days. They don't have any resemblance to a quality test side and are easily rolled through.


Ind vs WI ODI series in the same tour ran full houses fpalm
It is not West Indies that was the culprit but that it was a test

Oh, and WI performed better in the test series than the ODI series



> T20 is scheduled in the evening, when the working class don't need to work. They aren't scheduled for a Monday morning.


Most of the popular sports around the world is designed this way. Soccer, tennis, NBA, NFL - you name it. Which is also one of the reasons why cricket will soon be defined by the T20 format.

No, test is not supreme but just another form of cricket. It just require a different skill set as compared to T20 or ODI. Nothing else.

T20 cricket is more entertaining and exciting, whereas test is mostly a boring format that is fast losing popularity, as seen by the above examples. T20 is spreading cricket around the world and making it a global sport, rather than in a handful of countries. Of course, it will take some time for other countries to become competitive.

Majority of cricket fans prefer T20 and it is more fun seeing a game played in a full stadium than on empty, dead grounds. These are the facts rather than delusional assumptions that you are making in trying to project test cricket as a definition of cricket. Those who try to think that test is a superior format are just a minority among cricket fans.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I blame ICC for not expanding test cricket. No wonder it's dying, people are sick of 10 nations playing each other over and over again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

sXe can you stop posting to Darth so i can stop seeing his utterly retarded musings about a completely useless format in t20 and his laughable views on world cricket. Everyone knows he's a fucking joke, just let him post his garbage and get ignored. He's a complete dribbler, just stop quoting that shite.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

all top teams have pretty good rivalries with each other. Eng vs Aus has to be the most historic pure cricketing rivalry, India v Pak is big because of 3 wars and the fact the retards spew their jingoistic nonsense every time a match goes on, which pisses me off, since it highlights an underlying, dangerous hatred between two nations with undertones of religious and cultural superiority. They try to mask it as a healthy rivalry, but it isnt.

My favorite cricketing rivalry is India vs Australia, not pandering to anyone here, the sheer quality of cricket in the 2000's between the two teams, especially from 2001-2005 was something else. Guys like Tendulkar, Dravid, Laxman only made their name due to the quality of bowling they faced from the ATG Aus bowling attack.

Gilchrist in '04. (the series in '04 was extraordinary, iirc Steve Waugh retired at the SCG)



> He rated the Indians as the toughest opponents that he had faced. "It's been the toughest home series I've played in. It's been a real challenge to find ways to get these guys out. It's one of the best batting line-ups in the world, going back a long way."


Langer in '04



> "The reality of this series is the extraordinary Indian batting," Langer said, "there is a lot we can learn from them. They look so patient, as if they are in a meditative state. It's awesome the way they apply themselves. I can't remember being under pressure in this manner - the pressure to bowl against them, field against them, and to chase huge scores.
> 
> "I can't remember in my career playing a team (like them). It's a credit to them that they have been able to play like that in these conditions."


http://www.espncricinfo.com/ci/content/story/137315.html
http://www.espncricinfo.com/ci/content/story/137329.html

Sad to see such an exciting rivalry fall thanks to a shit performance by India, nothing depressed me more than that. I don't care if we get knocked out of every T20 tournament in the group stage for the next 20 years. Nothing will rival the feeling of depression after loosing to England and Oz 0-8.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i was at Steve Waugh's last test. We got smashed in the first innings.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Can't believe I've been on the forum for so long without realising we have cricket discussion - afternoon guys.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Pathetic stuff from West Indies. They're choking big time in the finals.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Great innings by Marlon Samuels. WI might just fall short though. 130+ still looks like a competitive score in this pitch, but I guess SL will have the advantage of the dew.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

not watching but west indies were 2/32 off 10 overs :lmao that is pathetic


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Damn Bravo, that should have been caught ! Crucial.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> not watching but west indies were 2/32 off 10 overs :lmao that is pathetic


And yet they now have a huge chance of victory.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Match getting interesting. Rains about to come too.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> And yet they now have a huge chance of victory.


only because Samuels played a blinder. Sri Lanka will be kicking themselves. WI shouldn't have scored that many and being 5/62 in the 13th is really poor.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Retarded batting by Srilanka.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

22 runs off the over and the match just got better


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

We are the best in the world now. This is the format that only matters. WINDIES :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Sri Lanka gave away those wickets. They had a high chance of winning had they just calm the fuck down and not obsess with getting all those runs. But hey, West Indies motherfucker!!! Gotta back my team, even though they bat so shitty


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Awesome, congratulations West Indies. Winning a world tournament after so long a time. Nothing would bring more happiness than winning a world tournament, and especially in the form that is to be the future of cricket. 

The celebrations and joy among the team is quite a watch. Great tournament, overall.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Congrats WI, you guys played with real fire. Hopefully you replicate this surge in other formats too.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Amazing win for Windies. Top stuff by Marlon, he is having a great year. If only Windies find some decent batsmens to support Marlon and Chanderpaul they could become a good test and ODI side.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Congrats West Indies, well deserved.  It was just a great performance from them. They played so well even with Gayle going out so early. Marlon Samuels was brilliant. They made a low score but managed to defend it and stun Sri Lanka. Never expected WI to go all the way to win, I’m glad they won a world cup after a long time. They used to dominate the game in the 70s and 80s so it would be nice to see them building from this T20 World Cup win. The post match celebration was wonderful, what a birthday present for birthday boy Dwayne Bravo. Can't wait now for the Champions Trophy tournament next year in England.

I feel sorry for Sri Lanka. They’re almost going South Africa’s route. That’s 4 finals defeats now, 2 World T20 finals and 2 World Cup finals. Malinga was so expensive, great bowler but it was just fun to see him getting smashed for sixers by Samuels. I really enjoyed this tournament, now bring on the T20 Champions League.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

With the qualifying done, Yorkshire and Auckland have qualified to the next stage. Both the teams look wonderful and dangerous. 

Group A: Titans, Perth Scorchers, Kolkatta Knight Riders, Delhi Daredevil, Auckland Aces
Group B: Lions, Sydney Sixers, Chennai Superkings, Mumbai Indians, Yorkshire Carnegie

Looks like it is going to be a great tournament. Excited for the group games.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

4 IPL teams in Champions League is kinda unfair.

They should just have 2 teams from each 10 test nations.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

More evidence of the BCCI's greed trying to control world cricket and the inept ICC being powerless to stop them.

Waste of a tournament really, and WATTO & co from the Sixers should be resting up for a grueling summer against the Proteas rather than get fatigued playing crash and bash.

In the tournament's favour is that the Saffa wickets will offer an even contest and may somewhat resemble semi-decent cricket. Still, it'll be a flop.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

shock and horror to see mediterranean umpires caught in match fixing.

shocked and mortified. doesn't sound like that area of the world at all. came from nowhere.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



mr cricket said:


> 4 IPL teams in Champions League is kinda unfair.
> 
> They should just have 2 teams from each 10 test nations.


True, but Champions League is a private tournament invested by Indian, Australian and SA cricket boards. The primary consumers/viewers are from India. 

Other teams are just invited to be part of it (Of course, they are eager because they get paid for it). The format has been evolving over the past 4 years and over time, it will stabilize to include a fair participation from all countries involved.

In any case, whatever the teams are, from past experience, it is an exciting tournament and well worth the fun and entertainment it provides.

There are plenty of close matches that keeps the viewers on the edge of the seats. That's what makes this tournament successful and keeps it running every year.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> not watching but west indies were 2/32 off 10 overs :lmao that is pathetic


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

http://www.foxsports.com.au/cricket...ield-shellacking/story-fn5k3dxv-1226494566259

someone fooled you good didn't they johan. they'd be better, they said. they have phil hughes, he can hit the ball hard, they said. the irony of a saffer saying a team is mentally weak is delicious, but he's not wrong. our shield team is a blight on domestic cricket.










that smile probably lasted probably wore off about 10 past 9 on day 1.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I don't know why he'd botha 8*D

Redbacks, :lmao, has it really been that long since they won a shield game? :lol @ putting their batting hopes of the frail shoulders of Phil Hughes. The scorecard for the last game looked abysmal. Still, you do well in the most important form so why care about the shield?


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good matches yesterday in the Champions League. CSK vs Sydney would have been quite close if not for the superb catch that Steve Smith took. 

So, Delhi, Sydney, Lions and Titans have notched up a win so far. A lot more to go and looks like the matches get better as teams get used to the conditions.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good god, this Champions League is boring. They should just scrap this pointless tournament.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It is just the rain playing spoilsport and washing off many games of interest.

Otherwise, this has been pretty good. While some of the matches were one-sided, there were a lot that were entertaining.

Sydney vs Chennai, Lions vs Mumbai, Lions vs Chennai, Lions vs Yorkshire and Chennai vs Mumbai were all very good matches and delivered more than what were expected of them. 

No way this tournament should be removed from the FTP window.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

^ Hack.

Seems to always be the rains fault and not the overexhaustion of the format that is starting to wear thin on majority of cricket fans. I barely saw one full stand at the Wanderers the other night, and that's abysmal.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Most of the matches have got good crowd, if not full house. And, most of last week was raining. Even the smallest crowd is more than what most test matches can hope for (over exhaustion? :lmao). The matches that I have mentioned have been quite entertaining and closely followed where I am.

Just as we speak, another close, exciting match just got over. Perth vs Delhi.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

They should just expand the IPL, instead of wasting time with Champions League.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

who gives a shit, REDBACKS BONUS POINT WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



mr cricket said:


> They should just expand the IPL, instead of wasting time with Champions League.


One tournament with no window, another with an official window.
Overall, 3 months of cricket goodness EVERY YEAR.

Have them both


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*






take note of 1:06 

:troll :troll


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Only the 5th match I have seen in this tourney, 1st game I have been able to watch live, looking forward to this!! As someone who was born in Birkenhead, what else can I say, go the ACES!!!! 
Not feeling overly confident, but am happy we are chasing, in all forms of the game, NZ teams do better when they know what they must do to get the job done. Fingers crossed, it's time to go, so lets show these Aussies what we're made of.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good powerplay, 1 bad over, but 5 good ones. OMG, :cool2 I don't mind boundries being hit, how hot is that blondie dancing?? She would go off like an atomic bomb over Hiroshima :


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

141: we should make it, will be disappointed if we don't, but a lot rests on how our top 3 batsman impose themselves on the bowlers.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

fpalm The shame, 2 of our 3 main batsmen got starts & nothing more, oh the shame!! It's probably for the best, we played above our abilities to make it this far, time for the teams who actually deserve it to play off in the finals.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Auckland was always top heavy. Guptill, Azhar, Vincent and to an extent Kitchen carried them so far into the tournament. Shame the others couldn't see it till the end. Were a good team.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Classic Phil Hughes - scores 95* in a ODD game, then people start to talk about a rebirth into the test team, and his next bat, a Shield game, gets out for 8. lol Phil Hughes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

you seem obsessed with phil hughes and glossing over the fact we DECLARED.

DECLARED man. IN THE FIRST INNINGS. FERGIE THE GOAT 164.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

You didn't declare at 0/20. Hughes failed when HYPE was being built once more.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

what hype


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hughes has no hype. He's garbage in the long format. Also glad to see Forrest being shite for Queensland. Just need Khawaja to keep failing in Shield cricket to teach people that there's a reason why its hard to get into the NSW team. If you're whinging about opportunities then how about you play better, we don't settle for trash :troll


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> what hype


FoxSports hype, and Back Page hype.

Punter with 162. Warming up well.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



j.konig said:


> take note of 1:06
> 
> :troll :troll


hehehehehe


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



j.konig said:


> hehehehehe












AHHHH South Africa


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I scored cricket once when I was younger. We were the only ground in the country with an electronic scoreboard, so that helped. Good way to waste a few hours.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Scoring is tedious, but kinda cool at the same time. Would much prefer to play.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That was a freaking awesome match between Sixers and Titans. This is what T20 is - keeping a viewer on the edge of a seat even when you support neither teams. The atmosphere in the ground was mindblowing - great crowd.

So, it is Sydney Sixers vs Highveld Lions in the finals. Will be a cracker of a match


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It was shit and the result was never in doubt.

4 IPL teams and none made the final 8*D

The cream will rise to the top.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Tell that to the crowd who were cheering every ball in the last 5 overs. The atmosphere, especially in the last over, was amazing and have not seen anything like that in test cricket. If this was shit, imagine how horrible test cricket is :lmao 

3 out of 4 finalists in the last 2 Champions League were IPL teams fpalm. Law of averages got caught up, that's it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I apologise that nobody gave enough fucks to remember who made the last 2 finals.

What does this game in question have to do with test cricket? Are you that wrapped up in your petty agenda that you need to cling to straws in an effort to appear sane? It was a shit match, as the majority of the tournament has been.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It has nothing to do other than the fact to show how interesting and exciting a T20 match can be and how the atmosphere of the crowd changes when compared to the other form of cricket. Nothing beats the limited overs in its atmosphere and this is what is driving the cricket and its future.

And, yeah, this tournament had more crowd than most test matches and more entertaining :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Where was test cricket factored into my post regarding the comment about how shit the game, and tournament, have been. That's right, nowhere, so you yet again prove how one-dimensional your mind set is.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Test was considered as a benchmark in ascertaining how entertaining and exciting this match and this tournament was. Especially when some people provide delusional assumptions of superiority for that form of the game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> 3 out of 4 finalists in the last 2 Champions League were IPL teams fpalm. Law of averages got caught up, that's it.


you muppet. As invoked in everyday life, the "law" usually reflects bad statistics or wishful thinking rather than any mathematical principle. While there is a real theorem that a random variable will reflect its underlying probability over a very large sample, the law of averages typically assumes that unnatural short-term "balance" must occur, ie it has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> you muppet. As invoked in everyday life, the "law" usually reflects bad statistics or wishful thinking rather than any mathematical principle. While there is a real theorem that a random variable will reflect its underlying probability over a very large sample, the law of averages typically assumes that unnatural short-term "balance" must occur, ie it has nothing to do with anything.


Congrats on copying verbatim from wiki without understanding what it says :lmao

It is a lay term and even in my sentence there was no mention of statistical proof or mathematical evidence of something. Especially in a tournament where champions with equal opportunity to win play.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yes copying it word for word, as 'the law of averages' has no bearing on whether the finalists will come from India or not. Saying it has nothing to do with anything is exactly understanding it you blithering idiot ique2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

wouldn't be using the phrase 'without understanding' darth.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Speaking of the awful T20 tournament, Haddin is in doubt for the first test after having the ball strike his thumb whilst keeping. Would make the selectors decision a lot easier and provide WADE with a test on home soil.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i'd have haddin in doubt because he's fucking garbage


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Yes copying it word for word, as 'the law of averages' has no bearing on whether the finalists will come from India or not. Saying it has nothing to do with anything is exactly understanding it you blithering idiot




Which just shows that you just pasted it without understanding and just babbling like a fool for the sake of it. 

All it is a "lay term" which doesn't statistically prove anything but says that in a league like this, the teams playing have equal chance of winning and not winning this year does not mean anything when IPL teams have won in the past two years.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I can't even reply to you without flaming. You are without a doubt the dumbest person i have ever met on the internet. Piss off back to your slum.

Sydney absolutely RAPE on their way to winning by 10 wickets. Wasn't even close, just pure domination from beginning to end.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> I can't even reply to you without flaming. You are without a doubt the dumbest person i have ever met on the internet. Piss off back to your slum.


Look who is talking. You shouldn't be talking to yourself like that :lmao
Admit it, when you just copy-paste without understanding what it means, what else should you be calling yourself?

Congrats Sydney Sixers for a great win. Horrible performance by Lions - missing catches like that is sure to lose the game. Oh, and if only Michael Lumb performed like that in IPLs,his team wouldn't be at the bottom.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I posted what it meant you muppet ique2


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Lumb only performs for teams he gives a shit about. Nobody gives a shit about the IPL, so long as they're getting their wallets fattended up by greedy corporate fat cats, they don't care. Thank fuck this T20 shit is done with for a while.

--------------------

Warner, Cowan, WATTO, Ponting, Pup, MHUSS, WADE, Lyon, Siddle, PATTO, Hilfy & Starc making up our test squad for the Saffa series. Thank fuck Mitchy Poo wasn't selected, and interesting choice to dump Haddin for Wade.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

More like Lumb cannot bat in subcontinent pitches against spin 

Anyway, from the exciting T20 season to a month or so of boring matches before England vs India ODI/T20s begin. Not to mention the Boxing Day T20 match in South Africa and Big Bash in December. Can't wait for those.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> I posted what it meant you muppet


Clearly you didn't, you just copy-pasted - if you even bothered to try to understand what I replied, you would have realised :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Realised what? you're even more of an idiot and you're not acknowledging the fact that Indian T20 teams are hopeless? ique2 Back in your box son, and back onto the ignore list until you can find a way of replying in a coherant fashion rather than the usual deluded, moronic shite you normally post.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Realised what? you're even more of an idiot and you're not acknowledging the fact that Indian T20 teams are hopeless?


They wouldn't be winning two Champions Leagues if they were fpalm Another idiotic reply, as expected from you


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> More like Lumb cannot bat in subcontinent pitches against spin
> 
> Anyway, from the exciting T20 season to a month or so of boring matches before England vs India ODI/T20s begin. Not to mention the Boxing Day T20 match in South Africa and Big Bash in December. Can't wait for those.


Yeah, it is tough to bat on flat, dusty roads that offer nothing 

Big Bash will be a farce contested between Sydney and Melbourne. Waste of a month and delays some quality Shield cricket. Shame.



DarthSimian said:


> Clearly you didn't, you just copy-pasted - if you even bothered to try to understand what I replied, you would have realised :lmao


fpalm



DarthSimian said:


> They wouldn't be winning two Champions Leagues if they were fpalm Another idiotic reply, as expected from you


None made the finals of this tournament. Which is confusing as I'd have assumed that results in prior tournaments would count for this one, right?


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Yeah, it is tough to bat on flat, dusty roads that offer nothing


Which is why England and Australia fail so often in subcontinent :lmao



> Big Bash will be a farce contested between Sydney and Melbourne. Waste of a month and delays some quality Shield cricket. Shame.


Except it is more exciting, more interesting and more popular than that worthless Shield cricket




> None made the finals of this tournament. Which is confusing as I'd have assumed that results in prior tournaments would count for this one, right?


If prior results were the only thing to consider, then we can just start awarding competitions based on prior tournaments results, right fpalm
Seeding is not winning.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I've been dragged in here through a PM, not much to say about that, except NEVER PM me again!!
Have to put my diplomatic hat on now, I don't wish to jeopardise the ANZAC legacy, but there's at least 2 Australian posters here who have NFI what they are talking about!!!
Thrush: Pure & very simple for you, because I doubt you would understand anything else, copying & pasting is a tool used by retards. If you can't come up with your own views &/or ideas, then shut the fuck up & just pretend to yourself that you know what you are talking about. It is blatantly obvious you have never played competitive cricket, your posts show absolutely no insight into the game & you just come across as a complete wanker. So yeah, just neck up you parrot!!!
sXe GIMP: I sorta get the impression you may have played some competitive cricket, but I'd feel pretty confident betting you only reached a D/C grade level. The fact you would even consider mentioning Haddin in the same sentence as Wade when it comes to ability, that narrows down your credentials, that's a D grade statement!!! I hope that one day you find your place in society, but that will only occur if you can find your inner self. I suggest you keep the ball in your mouth, remain shackled up & be everyone's GIMP, that's all you're good for, you have no other qualities!!! 
Goodbye to all, have a nice day & let's keep the ANZAC spirit alive!!! Having said that, I have to wish Australia good luck with South Africa's visit, trust me when I say you are going to need it, I can feel a whitewash about to occur.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

well that was different


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Being "normal" is so mundane, best to say what you mean, especially if you speak honestly.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Except for the fact i play 2nd grade and sXe hasn't played the game in years ique2

So on your bike lad, don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

2nd Grade what??? Tiddly winks?? You have NFI about cricket, so once again, neck up u parrot!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Get angry son, did i fuck you sister or something? ique2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

squawk rush, sqawk


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Get angry son, did i fuck you sister or something? ique2


I hope not, but I'm not sure, she used to play competitive tiddly winks in the early 2000's, did you ever meet a NZ bitch named Alix on the circuit?? She also used to play cricket competitively, but there's no way u would've met her there. 
Oh shit, oh no, she likes birds, but I thought she was a pigeon woman, if she has strayed over to the parrot world, I HAVE NO SISTER!!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

what is happening


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> what is happening


:lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

yeah, still remember her everytime i take a piss. bit of a dirty bird.


On a cricket note, fairly annoyed that we're playing Bollinger over Cummins in our next Shield match. Got a solid side though "David Warner, Shane Watson, Scott Henry, Nic Maddinson, Michael Clarke (capt), Peter Nevill, Brad Haddin (wk), Steve O'Keefe, Mitchell Starc, Trent Copeland, Josh Hazlewood, Doug Bollinger. " Should be enough to get 6 points.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Which is why England and Australia fail so often in subcontinent :lmao
> 
> Except it is more exciting, more interesting and more popular than that worthless Shield cricket
> 
> ...


Unlike India though, we can win away from home :lmao 8-0 combined defeat 8*D

Shield cricket is greatness. You wish that India had anything remotely resembling it. Then perhaps you wouldn't be whipped in tests all over the world.

Seeding is a joke.



CREDMI said:


> sXe GIMP: I sorta get the impression you may have played some competitive cricket, but I'd feel pretty confident betting you only reached a D/C grade level. The fact you would even consider mentioning Haddin in the same sentence as Wade when it comes to ability, that narrows down your credentials, that's a D grade statement!!! I hope that one day you find your place in society, but that will only occur if you can find your inner self. I suggest you keep the ball in your mouth, remain shackled up & be everyone's GIMP, that's all you're good for, you have no other qualities!!!
> Goodbye to all, have a nice day & let's keep the ANZAC spirit alive!!! Having said that, I have to wish Australia good luck with South Africa's visit, trust me when I say you are going to need it, I can feel a whitewash about to occur.


As Rush said, I haven't played in years and when I did, it was Under 18's A-Grade :cool2

Huh? Coming from an advocate of Dave Hussey and Xavier Doherty your statement is asinine. Matty WADE is miles ahead of Haddin, and TPAINE is miles ahead of Wade. Injury cost TPAINE this chance, but won't stop him getting to the top. You must be jelly seeing the Aussies with a rich tapestry of talent whilst your flock can't buy a team if they tried.

Gimp? Haha, seriously? You must be like the other 12-year old in the thread.

We don't need luck. The Black Caps need all the luck they can get, I mean, getting belted by the West Indies and Bangladesh? How much lower can a team get?


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Same shit, different day, copy & paste the NSW team, show no insight into the game & cross your fingers, hoping no-one notices that is all you have done. Take the copy & paste key away from your computer & what's left?? A speachless PARROT, able to regurgitate the opinions of others.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

phil GOAT hughes tonning up


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I said i was annoyed that Cummins wasn't selected. Wipe the cum from your eyes before you post, you're an embarrassment CREDMI.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> I said i was annoyed that Cummins wasn't selected. Wipe the cum from your eyes before you post, you're an embarrassment CREDMI.


You are more stupid than I gave you credit for, who did you copy & paste "I was annoyed that Cummins wasn't selected" from?? It is nothing more than a blanketed, generic statement, it shows no insight whatsoever.

GIMP: under 18s hey, sorry my mistake, I thought you at least had the knowledge of a D Grade ADULT cricketer, but obviously not, please except my sincere apologies for giving you more credit than you deserve.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao i still dont understand what's happening


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Unlike India though, we can win away from home :lmao 8-0 combined defeat 8*D


Living in the past, I see :lmao
Still doesn't make the moronic statement that it is easy to bat there valid when you keep getting embarrassed *often* in Indian pitches. 




> Shield cricket is greatness.


That's why nobody watches it


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

el capitano bailey 2nd ball duck ahahahaha 20/20 what a flog


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



CREDMI said:


> GIMP: under 18s hey, sorry my mistake, I thought you at least had the knowledge of a D Grade ADULT cricketer, but obviously not, please except my sincere apologies for giving you more credit than you deserve.


I would have played senior cricket if I hadn't fucked my knee playing rugby in the winter.

But sure, keep on keeping on.



DarthSimian said:


> Living in the past, I see :lmao
> Still doesn't make the moronic statement that it is easy to bat there valid when you keep getting embarrassed *often* in Indian pitches.
> 
> That's why nobody watches it


Yes because results from within the last 12 months are "living in the past." India was living in 25 years of past glory before they rigged the World Cup for themselves last year on their dusty roads.

Yes, Australia often get embarrassed on the Indian roads. However, UNLIKE YOU, WE HAVE WON A SERIES ON YOUR SOIL. The best you've done was a 2-1 result with a draw. You haven't even come close to beating us in a home series.

Uh huh. Right. Asinine reasoning again to cover for India's failures to develop a new generation of players. Your country has the best batsman of this generation in its midst, yet who is coming through to support him? Yeah, that's right, absolutely nobody because your development structure is shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

jake INBRED DESTROYED haberfield


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



CREDMI said:


> You are more stupid than I gave you credit for, who did you copy & paste "I was annoyed that Cummins wasn't selected" from?? It is nothing more than a blanketed, generic statement, it shows no insight whatsoever.
> 
> GIMP: under 18s hey, sorry my mistake, I thought you at least had the knowledge of a D Grade ADULT cricketer, but obviously not, please except my sincere apologies for giving you more credit than you deserve.


Fairly ironic coming from the muppet who hasnt posted a single relevant thing about cricket. Grow up lad, you're still embarrassing yourself.



Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao i still dont understand what's happening


He's a keyboard warrior, got nothing to say so he spends his time trying to convince himself that he's hard.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> I would have played senior cricket if I hadn't fucked my knee playing rugby in the winter.
> 
> But sure, keep on keep on keeping on.


Shit, a knee injury hey, that brings tears to my eyes, where are my tissues?. I was laughing at you, but there's nothing funny about a limp GIMP.

Thrush, the copy & paste king strikes again!!! 
MUPPET: The term I use to refer to the over-opinionated, self-titled know-it-all posters on this site, but i'll ignore that, feel free to copy & paste my words if it makes you feel knowledgeable &/or important.

I just read through this entire thread, but not once do you show the slightest insight into the game, you just regurgitate what others say, or you just state your opinion, without the slightest hint of substantuality to back yourself up. I challenge you to prove this allegation wrong, at least i can rest assured it won't be a multi-quote response. :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Your word? ique2 Surely you're having a laugh, been using that before you joined this site (even before your other accoutn as well). Keep embarrassing yourself though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

upset you didnt call rush a puppet again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

a quick search reveals i first used it on this forum in 2010 ique2 Still haven't seen a shread of cricket posting from you CREDMI, i must have really pissed you off on your other account.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Once again, you fail to back up your statements, that's so out of character for you. 2010 you reckon, well provide the evidence, so if it's true, I can do some research & find out who you copied & pasted it from. Also looking forward to you showing the evidence that, in this thread, you came up with your own original thought that showed the slightest comprehension of cricket, in any of the three versions of the game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

you seem upset credmi


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Gould the muppet, just got owned by Sterling on a basic rule interpretation. Should stick to coaching so i don't have to hear his rubbish, biased commentary.





Rush said:


> without fitness? he came across from playing rugby in europe. he wasn't without match fitness you muppet.





Rush said:


> That proves the point you muppet. The Departed *did* deserve it for the year it won.





Rush said:


> RAMSEY, get in son.
> 
> amusing to see all the Manc fans try and justify that decision. Foy is a muppet as well, how hard is it to get the fuck out of the way? (x3)





Rush said:


> sharkboy, thats one of the more ridiculous posts i've seen on this site you muppet.





Rush said:


> Boyd is a fucking pussy. he came out and said ages ago that he's follow bennett. utter muppet.





Rush said:


> my god you're such a whinging muppet. get angry son.


Muppet isn't an original phrase to begin with ique2 Its like wanker, bellend or any other insults.

____________________

Again you haven't posted at all about cricket. Do you know anything son? Do you just like my attention? Do you want a hug?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Who gives a fuck? Seriously...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

credmi by the looks of it


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> Yes because results from within the last 12 months are "living in the past." India was living in 25 years of past glory before they rigged the World Cup for themselves last year on their dusty roads.


I was talking about performance in Indian pitches fpalm

You were talking about how "easy" it is to score here and all you have in defence of that is a "one series win"? :lmao



> Uh huh. Right. Asinine reasoning again to cover for India's failures to develop a new generation of players. Yeah, that's right, absolutely nobody because your development structure is shit.


India doesn't have any problems as far as batting is concerned. There is always a Kohli or Pujara in the ranks. 

But then, tests are hardly the future. Nobody cares about it. Which is why Shield is worthless.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I give up Thrush, I'll back down on the "you copied & pasted the term muppet from either myself (I was wrong there) or another poster" claim I made. I'm surrendering on this not because I think you didn't adopt someone else's thoughts as your own, but because I can't be fucked reading through page after page of NRL/state of origin drivel, talk about an energy drainer, how fucking boring!!!
At least I'll sleep well now, but tomorrow when I wake, you still won't be a 2nd grade cricketer & your lack of educated substance in this thread will remain. The parrot food is embedded in the tyres of the next car that approaches you, help yourself & enjoy your meal.
Goodnight all, sweet dreams.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

except i will still be a 2nd grade cricketer and you will still be a muppet. You seem mad, do i make you angry lad?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



CREDMI said:


> The parrot food is embedded in the tyres of the next car that approaches you, help yourself & enjoy your meal.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> I was talking about performance in Indian pitches fpalm
> 
> You were talking about how "easy" it is to score here and all you have in defence of that is a "one series win"? :lmao
> 
> ...


We did well enough to push you in the 2001 tour before Laxman and Dravid's epic innings. We defeated you in 2004 on your own turf. Deal with it son, you got schooled on your own flat track and cannot beat us on ours. I look forward to the Poms humbling you next month again.

It is easy for the Indians accustomed to batting on dusty, flat roads. As soon as they see a hint of green (like in 2004) they crumble and can't get a grip on a series.

Kohli is a limited overs specialist and lacks the mental toughness for tests.

fpalm

We go over this time and time again. You're in the head son. Tests are the pinnacle, and once a new ball is manufcatured that everyone is happy with, and tests can go day/night, then the ratings & crowds will come back with a surge of momentum. Enjoy the crash and bash whilst it lasts.



CREDMI said:


> I give up Thrush, I'll back down on the "you copied & pasted the term muppet from either myself (I was wrong there) or another poster" claim I made. I'm surrendering on this not because I think you didn't adopt someone else's thoughts as your own, but because I can't be fucked reading through page after page of NRL/state of origin drivel, talk about an energy drainer, how fucking boring!!!
> At least I'll sleep well now, but tomorrow when I wake, you still won't be a 2nd grade cricketer & your lack of educated substance in this thread will remain. The parrot food is embedded in the tyres of the next car that approaches you, help yourself & enjoy your meal.
> Goodnight all, sweet dreams.


Basically says... I've been destroyed, I can't counter this, I concede defeat and will now try and pull the wool over his eyes.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> We did well enough to push you in the 2001 tour before Laxman and Dravid's epic innings. We defeated you in 2004 on your own turf. Deal with it son, you got schooled on your own flat track and cannot beat us on ours. I look forward to the Poms humbling you next month again.


Winning one series or one match out there is not "schooled" fpalm
Read what I posted again...you get embarrassed on the so-called "easy tracks" *often*

P.S Poms were struggling today against part timers before Cook and Patel rescued them. Imagine against proper spinners



> It is easy for the Indians accustomed to batting on dusty, flat roads. As soon as they see a hint of green (like in 2004) they crumble and can't get a grip on a series.


As soon as the English or Australians see a hint of a spin,t hey start crumbling. Happens *often* in the subcontinent pitches. 



> Kohli is a limited overs specialist and lacks the mental toughness for tests.


Keep telling yourself that :lmao India doesn't lack good batsmen - *go and check who won the last Emerging Players tournament (which btw happened in Australian pitches)*. Exactly what I said about being ignorant about cricket




> Tests are the pinnacle, and once a new ball is manufcatured that everyone is happy with, and tests can go day/night, then the ratings & crowds will come back with a surge of momentum. Enjoy the crash and bash whilst it lasts.


Test is just another form of cricket which is dying. Except in a couple of coutries, the rest of them have already adopted T20 in importance and that is how it is going to be.

Any domestic cricket that focuses on test is worthless and has no future basically. They are just there to appease a minority who wants to love it but can get nobody to care for it.

Here's another good news. Yet another test series potentially to be pushed in favour of limited overs cricket.
http://www.espncricinfo.com/srilanka/content/current/story/588911.html


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> a Twenty20 and the three Tests scheduled for England in March became a two-Test series as the IPL approached


They dropped a T20 for a test as well you asinine muppet. My goodness


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> They dropped a T20 for a test as well you asinine muppet. My goodness


They didn't drop a T20 FOR a test. They dropped a T20 AND a test fpalm 
This statement is hilariously inept and moronic :lmao

And, that was back in March.
After that, they dropped two tests in India, all tests to be scheduled against WI and now proposing to push two tests against SA


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> They didn't drop a T20 FOR a test. They dropped a T20 AND a test fpalm
> This statement is hilariously inept and moronic :lmao
> 
> And, that was back in March.
> After that, they dropped two tests in India, all tests to be scheduled against WI and now proposing to push two tests against SA


If T20 was the FUTURE they wouldn't have dropped it fpalm

Keep the fail coming though son, it's amusing.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> If T20 was the FUTURE they wouldn't have dropped it fpalm
> 
> Keep the fail coming though son, it's amusing.



Only because they wanted to play in another T20 - IPL and the first two test matches were not clashing with IPL fpalm

Has no idea about how cricket works and still has a deluded, moronic opinion about it and claiming to have played it. SMH


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

IPL is a rigged farce of a tournament.

Pretty sure all of the serious cricketers prefer tests. Keep on with the false ideology, perhaps one day India will be a power test nation :lol


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Reminds me of the "grapes must be sour" story :lmao

Ahem, ahem - deluded, moronic - ahem


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Massively hyped for the upcoming series, I've kept my expectations low, since we've been utter shit for the past year or so.

I just hope its entertaining and competitive, may the best team win. (also, fuck you colonials, hope you lose.)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

15 run victory, first in 20 games.

GOATEST OF GOATS, now to NEVER LOSE AGAIN (or next week, w/e)


----------



## mcr12345 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

cannot wait for the aus vs south africa series will be good to see if australia can get back to there best


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Virender fuckin' Sehwag is on fire!


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

flat pitch, run a ball century, toothless seamers. 

welcome back, colonials. enjoy your stay.

(I probably shouldnt be too smug)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

A flat Indian pitch? Oh my what a rare sight 8*D

Still, nothing in this test will match the GOATness of PUP from the Gabba. I hate the bloke as a person, but over the past 2 years, he's slowly growing on me. Still a stuckup pretty boy cunt, but one amazing batsmen and captain.

With WATTO back in Adelaide I'm expecting us to do better than Bribane, especially bowling wise.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao england

3-30 with trott, compton and anderson in the sheds.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

West Indies are going to lose to Bangladesh in a fucking Test match.:lol


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> A flat Indian pitch? Oh my what a rare sight 8*D


Sehwag often misleads, how is the flat wicket treating english batsmen? suddenly its a minefield?
it was a slightly slow wicket from day 1, with high chance of rapid deterioration. textbook subcontinent, not like its anything new and alien. 

Its only flat when india wins.


----------



## givexa (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

come on


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Jammy said:


> Sehwag often misleads, how is the flat wicket treating english batsmen? suddenly its a minefield?
> it was a slightly slow wicket from day 1, with high chance of rapid deterioration. textbook subcontinent, not like its anything new and alien.
> 
> Its only flat when india wins.


sXe is a muppet, don't listen to his opinion on anything regarding cricket. 

Its a pitch tailor made for India, slow so it takes out the effectiveness of England's pace attack, and it will turn heaps as it wears playing into India's strength of spin bowling (and England's weakness against spin bowling). Its what you expect for a pitch anywhere really, in England you're more likely to see a green top to suit their seamers, more likely to see a quick, bouncy pitch in Australia or South Africa etc etc


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Engerand showing grit, they will make a fist of it, yet.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

too bad this test cricket stuff is boring


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hey snrub, how about that sellout crowd, watching Clarke hit a record breaking double ton. This test cricket thing is really down innit :troll


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

it's like a ghost-town out there, all 5 days sold out. no one interested anymore.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:troll


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Think I watched the best first day ever, Saffas on top early, then Warner comes out belts them all out of the park gets a century, superbly backed up by Pup, pup belts a double ton, next ball hussey brings up his century with a six. Wickets, runs, it had it all. Still buzzing.

Fuck yeah


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

nothing for the bowlers.

australian wickets have been roads ever since the english attack in 10/11 embarrassed the australians.

:troll


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Damn australian flat track bullies.

:troll

just me, or are there too many troll faces?

:troll


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

hey bushrangers

more like SHITRANGERS AMIRITE


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The GOAT is back in the Aussie team.:mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

the fuck have you been smoking son? Mitchell Johnson is fucking garbage.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Step aside guys, the FAF is here!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> the fuck have you been smoking son? Mitchell Johnson is fucking garbage.


He's a talented bowler but very inconsistent.

When he's in form, he's easily one of the best in the world.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

did i wake up in 2008? johnson is nowhere.

where's gary putland's call up? 19 wicket in 3 games @ 16.84? how about bird, 26 wickets in 6 games @ 19.61? let alone starc, who has flown past mitchy poo.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I was gutted when du Plessis left Lancashire a few years ago. He was clearly going to become a top player, proved it today.

Great result for us too, dominating on an Indian wicket. If only Monty was picked for the first test. Roll on third test.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Johnson is utter shite. He bowls 1 good spell a season, thats not even close to being good enough. Right now he's taken the 10th most wickets in Shield cricket, with a fairly rubbish average and a comparatively poor strike rate. Right now in Shield cricket we've got;










Johnson should be nowhere near the team. Siddle, Hilfy, Lyon and Starc (who isn't great but is way better than johnson)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Ponting retiring after the Perth test. Hopefully he can at least go out with a ton seeing as we won't be winning the match with no Siddle, no Hilfy, and likely playing Johnson.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

absolute champion. between 2002 and 2008 he averaged around 70. one of the best cricketers i've ever had the pleasure of watching. maybe went a but too long but still a champ


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

yeah, he's the best Australian batsman since Bradman. Utter legend, no idea why he gets so much hate from Australian crowds. Bunch of twats we have at the games.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Goodbye Ponting, massive respect to you. Altough your record in india is pretty shit, except for 1-2 great knocks, you are one of the greatest captains in the game. Rutheless on the field, great guy off it, from what I've seen in interviews. 

You get criticised a lot, for some reason. But, now that you're retiring, people see you for what you are, a legend.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Ponting was brilliant. One of the best players to grace the sport. No doubt about that.

I saw Clarke crying in the press conference when talking about it. Aussie crybabies will be Aussie crybabies 8*D


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Ricky Ponting gave me my favorite Cricket Memory. It signifies the Ashes mean to everyone, When Harmison split him open, Like a trooper he got up and played on. Maybe went on 6 months too long, but will also be remember as a true great and the men to lead Aus to back to back World Cups.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Technically he led us to back to back to back world cups (steve waugh led us in 99 to win so 03 was back to back, which made 07 back to back to back :side

Stage is set for a match winning triple ton by Ponting :argh: will be a shame for him to go out with a loss. Hopefully he bats well this innings.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Stage is set for a match winning triple ton by Ponting


A tad wishful 

Reminds me of when I wished Laxman, Dravid or Sachin would save us from the drubbing we got in England and Oz. 

I hope for your sake you get the closure you need, I certainly didn't and was pretty upset about it. Oh well, at least you aren't being whitewashed and humiliated.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Sorry no dream triple Rush.

Bye Ricky.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

best part of this test has been the piano cover of everlong


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Thanks for the memories Ponting. 

Shame you couldn't go out in the fashion you deserve but so few do


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*










deserves to be massive.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



















legend. shame for him to go out like that.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Pure class from the Saffas, both on entry and exit. Makes it really hard to hate them.

Such a wonderful career from Punter, and a privilege to watch. He was handling Steyn and Philander well and gets out the way he did. Ah well.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Maybe the selectors will actually choose David Hussey now. :mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



AwSmash said:


> Maybe the selectors will actually choose David Hussey now. :mark:


:kobe dude, he's 35, they're not going to pick him and they shouldn't pick him. We need to be blooding younger guys through the team. Won't be long before MHUSS retires as well.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> :kobe dude, he's 35, they're not going to pick him and they shouldn't pick him. We need to be blooding younger guys through the team. Won't be long before MHUSS retires as well.


I know , I'm just a Hussey mark.. I don't care which one it is.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Retiree class of 2012





































Total runs - 42,484 (tests only)

Quite a group


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Poor shot by Cowan but Hughes is looking very good.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Poor runout to finish a good session for the Aussies. Sri lanka's attack looks pretty toothless


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I hope Pup's hamstring is good to go for Boxing Day. If he's out though, cue a PUNTER cameo

-------------------------

England defeats India 2-1 in India. So that's 6-1-1 in the last 2 seasons against them. We're going to get ass fucked next year in both Ashes if we don't get a solid setup established.

England had 3 batsmen score 1000+ runs this calendar year - Cook, 1249 @ 48.04, HS 190; Trott, 1005 @ 38.65, HS 143; & Pietersen, 1053 @ 43.88, HS 186. Throw that in with Swann taking 59 wickets @ 29.93, and Anderson taking 48 wickets @ 29.50, and they've been mighty impressive as a whole team. We need more than just Clarke, Hussey & Siddle.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

would love to know why suddenly all our fast bowlers can't go 5 minutes without getting some sort of injury. watson looks desperately unfit, his innings today was one of the worst innings you'll see from a top line player. wade's silly keeping mistakes will kill us, he can do some great stuff and also seems to fuck up the routine on too many occasions. haddin got lynched for the same thing.

ideally, the ashes team would look something like this:

watson, cowan, warner (think he would excel here), hughes, clarke, hussey, wade, siddle, cummins, pattinson, lyon. genuinely belive that is pretty close to the best team available. injuries will be key, and the top order. they need to decide now what direction they go in. does warner stay an opener? where does watson play? does hughes play? is cowan good enough? the constant reshuffling and such is ridiculous, when we only have about 3 positions set in stone right now (clarke/hussey at 5/6 and lyon). every other spot seems to be either up for grabs/undecided or crippled by injury. it's a poor situation to be in.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Thought I was seeing things when Wade bowled. Not too shabby for a keeper.

Good victory for us, but I'd have liked it to be a few hours earlier.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

STARC


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

bird replacing hilfy, khawaja called up to cover clarke.

good on bird, been ultra impressive for a while now.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bird a much better option than Hastings.

I don't think Clarke will be missing the game, but if he does, then Khawaja has done well enough to warrant selection. Still, WATTO as captain wouldn't be too good imo.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Starc looks gun. Watched a lot of him over here last season domestically.

Think he'll be your main weapon along with Clarke in the series over here.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Finally, the interesting cricket starts today for India after a couple months of boring, meaningless matches and losses. Will be interesting to see how India performs in the forms that matter.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Awesome 1-0 ahead. What a change in the ground atmosphere ... a full house compared to all those mostly empty venues during those tests.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Awesome game .... cricket at its best ... 1-1 - well played England

Now, bring on the best rivalry in the cricketing world today ... Pak vs India is going to be a cracker


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hitting a six off the last ball, now that's how you win a match!


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

sachin retires from odi's, childhood's end for me.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Seriously? So Sachin is still playing tests? 8*D

Morgan is a beast in the T20 format, and the Poms deserved their win. That's what Dhoni gets for delaying the game at the end, putting too much pressure on Dhina (sp) to bowl the pressure ball.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_JOY~! said:


> Seriously? So Sachin is still playing tests? 8*D


Unfortunately, I'm kinda hoping for him to retire asap so people stop whinging over him, just move on.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Excellent fightback by New Zealand...that was a Guptill show ... 

Holy, this week is rocking with some great cricket ... Ind vs ENg and now this NZ vs SA game
And, then Ind vs Pak for Christmas and NZ vs SA again for Boxing Day.

The excitement is back!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Clarke most likely playing in the Boxing Day test. Can't wait, it's always such an amazing morning with that opening session in front of a packed MCG. Hopefully we can bat first and rack up some good scores.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Is STARC still in the side?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

only guy out of the side is hilf. hopefully bird makes his debut.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



KING KENNY KRINGLE said:


> Is STARC still in the side?


Starc out with The quickie from Tasmania Jackson Bird set to make his debut on the big stage. 

By all reports Clarke has looked impressive in the nets, so expect him to play. Usman Khawaja is waiting in the wings, but more than likely will be carrying the drinks. 

GOAT Clarke only needs 55 more runs to surpass Ponting and be the man to score the most runs in a calender year. Cannot wait. History will be made.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

http://www.news.com.au/top-stories/...on-bird-to-debut/story-e6frfkp9-1226543042128

starcs out...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

god this rotation stuff is fucking bullshit. our players are getting injured in part also because they're not playing enough cricket. if you're fit and good enough to play, you play until you're not fit or good enough. simple.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Still in Shock that Sachin Tendulkar has suddenly retired from ODI's was still so young and had so many games left in him. I guess we'll never know how good he could have been


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BULLY GRINCH said:


> GOAT Clarke only needs 55 more runs to surpass Ponting and be the man to score the most runs in a calender year. Cannot wait. History will be made.


I take it you mean most runs for an Australian? Because the most Test Runs in a calendar year for any batsman is 

1) Mohammed Yousuf (Pak) 2006 - 1788 @ ave 99.33
2)Sir Viv 1976 - 1710 @ ave 90
3) Greame Smith 2008 - 1656 @ ave 72
4) Tendukar 2010 - 1562 @ ave 78.10
5) Ponting 2005 - 1544 @ ave 67
6) Pointing 2003 - 1503 @ ave 100.2
7) Clarke 2012 - 1489 @ ave 106.3

Clarke still has a ways to go to reach the top of this tree. Who knows, given his form he can do that in the next few days

edit - typed in 2010 instead of 2012 for clarke


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BULLY GRINCH said:


> Still in Shock that Sachin Tendulkar has suddenly retired from ODI's was still so young and had so many games left in him. I guess we'll never know how good he could have been


he's no brendan julian that's for sure.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Jammy said:


> I take it you mean most runs for an Australian? Because the most Test Runs in a calendar year for any batsman is
> 
> 1) Mohammed Yousuf (Pak) 2006 - 1788 @ ave 99.33
> 2)Sir Viv 1976 - 1710 @ ave 90
> ...


300? Gives him the opportunity to Bring it up in awesome fashion with a triple ton on day 2. (Y)


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Pakistan chasing. Advantage right there for them.

But, India has started off beautifully. 72/0 in 9 overs. Looks like this is going to be a cracker.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

115/5. Yuvraj gone. 160 might be a par score.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

India way below par. But, debutant Bhuvaneswar Kumar on fire. Good find.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good match. Ended up being close. Pakistan leading 1-0
Everything was there ... collapse, tension, passion. Obviously since it being the greatest rivalry in cricketing world.

That's 3 back to back great cricket matches in a row !


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

mitchell lolson. what a fucking joke.

good to see bird bowling as well as i thought he would. and good to see a totally packed mcg.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

inconsistent johnson takes a few wickets. wonder if he'll be "rotated" :kobe


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Ricky with another half century for the Hurricanes.

Also, well done Aussies.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BULLY said:


> Still in Shock that Sachin Tendulkar has suddenly retired from ODI's was still so young and had so many games left in him. I guess we'll never know how good he could have been


Don't know if serious or troll.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rated R™ said:


> Don't know if serious or troll.


:suarez1

...Great to see GOAT Clarke get another ton. Probably not his most convincing innings of the year but still managed to grind out another well made century. Maybe he can give Yousuf's record a shake. Who knows?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Nope. Out to a lazy shot.

Not as bad as Watson though. Couldn't convert to save himself.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_JOY~! said:


> Nope. Out to a lazy shot.
> 
> Not as bad as Watson though. Couldn't convert to save himself.


Terrible shot. He had already played and missed playing that shot a number of times and the man was out there for the pull. 

Husseys still out there though, and he has a great record against the Lankans.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Aussies have wasted a brilliant opportunity to have a 350-400 run lead after this innings. Only 223 ahead right now, with 3 wickets left. Wouldn't be too surprised to see a declaration this arvo and get stuck in an hour before stumps. 



Rated R™ said:


> Don't know if serious or troll.


clearly joking. darth is the only muppet in this thread.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Okay Hussey's out. Why is it everytime I say something good about a batsman they get out :/


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

if our batsmen could cut out the stupid, stupid shots we'd make 600 each innings. none of the wickets have been undone by a good ball. just reckless shots.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Sri Lanka are fucking awful. None of their bowling has offered anything of any real threat, and we've only got out through poor shot selection and awful running between wickets.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It is not like SL would be worried about that. Clearly they don't care about tests considering that they are only playing Bangladesh and Zimbabwe tests for the whole of 2013 after this series. They are just going through the motions.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> It is not like SL would be worried about that. Clearly they don't care about tests considering that they are only playing Bangladesh and Zimbabwe tests for the whole of 2013 after this series.


Why? The players in the teams have no say over the cricket schedule and what teams they play. They can only play with what teams are put in front of them. I'm sure they'd rather not be playing those pointless 20/20 matches. We are talking about the boxing day test, one of if not the biggest game of the year for a lot of players. Sri Lanka are just being outplayed. Simple.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Mitch Johnson showing what he's capable of.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BULLY said:


> Why? The players in the teams have no say over the cricket schedule and what teams they play. They can only play with what teams are put in front of them. I'm sure they'd rather not be playing those pointless 20/20 matches. We are talking about the boxing day test, one of if not the biggest game of the year for a lot of players. Sri Lanka are just being outplayed. Simple.


They cancelled (or postponed) their test series with WI to play IPL. They cancelled (or postponed) the test series with SA to play a ODI tri series with WI, SL and India. The former was definitely a choice made by players. The latter by the board. None of the players had any objections with the cancellations and are pretty fine with playing ODI and T20s instead of tests. Nobody cares about the boxing day test other than Australians and a minority of other cricket fans.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

watson with a calf strain and expected to be ruled out of the scg test

will we have anyone even make the ashes? fucking hell this is a joke.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It's okay warnie will win the ashes single handed.

The only Shane that matters


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Watson injured again? fpalm

Well, Quiney or Khawaja in to replace him then.

Bully, don't feed the Darth troll, his life revolves around T20 and his asinine attempts at expressing its legitimacy is laughable.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Haha, I don't have express its legitimacy :lmao ...it is already legitimised, popular and even boards prefer it over tests


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

how did clarke become so good so suddenly, what did i miss? he's been on fire this past year


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Clarke has always been good, this year he's been consistant.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

sri lanka should be ashamed with this effort. no fight. they've lost a few players, but the two batsmen should've got out of the way of the balls. if you don't care about test matches, fine, but dont accept the biggest fixture in australian cricket and serve up that dross and expect the get away with it. they've embarrassed their nation over the last 3 days.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

How I wish we could have played the Saffas in a 5-test series. At least then we'd be challenged.

Absolutely woeful from Sri Lanka, they should all be ashamed of themselves, minus Sangakkara. Can't have any hope when only one bloke is having a go.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Except SA are happy and busy playing Boxing Day T20 matches :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

BBL > IPL


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> How I wish we could have played the Saffas in a 5-test series. At least then we'd be challenged.
> 
> Absolutely woeful from Sri Lanka, they should all be ashamed of themselves, minus Sangakkara. Can't have any hope when only one bloke is having a go.


Yeah, I've always looked forward to the boxing day tests but this has been an anti-climax. No heart shown whatsoever.



DarthSimian said:


> Except SA are happy and busy playing Boxing Day T20 matches :lmao


You're starting to get on my nerves now.

Grow up.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



King Kenny said:


> BBL > IPL


If you feel so 
Both are entertaining and exciting. I follow them both.



BULLY said:


> You're starting to get on my nerves now.
> 
> Grow up.


What? Can't someone love T20s and ODIs but hate tests?


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

T20 fans are not cricket fans as T20 is not cricket.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> If you feel so
> Both are entertaining and exciting. I follow them both.
> 
> 
> ...


India are an absolute shamble of a test team right now so it's no wonder you hate test cricket.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Except SA are happy and busy playing Boxing Day T20 matches :lmao


They played one this year which is being scrapped due to the cricket public wanting the Boxing Day test back ique2


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> India are an absolute shamble of a test team right now so it's no wonder you hate test cricket.



I was hating test cricket even when we were No.1 in it :lmao Go figure.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> They played one this year which is being scrapped due to the cricket public wanting the Boxing Day test back


Guess what? The match was sold out and the stadium was full. Never heard that before during Boxing Day tests.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Boxing Day test here is always full :lmao MCG on boxing day always gets a ton of people, this year it got 67,138 people in on day 1. SA/NZ in T20 only got a crowd of 13,885. Thats nearly 5 times the attendance for the test in just one day.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Boxing Day test here is always full MCG on boxing day always gets a ton of people, this year it got 67,138 people in on day 1. SA/NZ in T20 only got a crowd of 13,885. Thats nearly 5 times the attendance for the test in just one day.



I was talking in context of South Africa fpalm Reading comprehension, my dear boy.
About Boxing Tests vs Boxing Day T20 in SA. 

Oh, and all the tickets were sold out for that T20 match. You cannot fill 65k people in a 15-20k stadium fpalm :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> If you feel so
> Both are entertaining and exciting. I follow them both.


Which team you bandwagon/follow in BBL?

Oh, and:



> India batting legend Sachin Tendulkar has reportedly announced his retirement from one-day internationals, although he still plans to play Test matches.
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxsports.com.au/cricket...ts/story-e6frf3g3-1226542642989#ixzz2GL1oxoiH


Tendulkar retires from ODIs and international T20s to *prolong his test career.* Sachin recognises the importance of the 5-day format, and thus wants to prolong his career in it.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Which team you bandwagon/follow in BBL?


Warnie's team - Melbourne Stars



> Tendulkar retires from ODIs and international T20s to *prolong his test career.* Sachin recognises the importance of the 5-day format, and thus wants to prolong his career in it.


That is his personal perspective. Makes sense because he grew up playing tests and ODIs and have not played T20 as much compared to those, which means he has not adapted well to T20 skillset. IN any case, that is irrelevant of what viewers and fans prefer.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> I was talking in context of South Africa fpalm Reading comprehension, my dear boy.
> About Boxing Tests vs Boxing Day T20 in SA.
> 
> Oh, and all the tickets were sold out for that T20 match. You cannot fill 65k people in a 15-20k stadium fpalm :lmao


Last Boxing day test in South Africa got a crowd of just over 13000 on the first day. Thats so much different than the t20 :kobe

oh and as you point out its a stadium with a 19000 capacity, so in what world is a bit under 14k a sell out? ique2


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Warnie's team - Melbourne Stars
> 
> That is his personal perspective. Makes sense because he grew up playing tests and ODIs and have not played T20 as much compared to those, which means he has not adapted well to T20 skillset. IN any case, that is irrelevant of what viewers and fans prefer.


They're average...

:lmao alright then troll



Rush said:


> Last Boxing day test in South Africa got a crowd of just over 13000 on the first day. Thats so much different than the t20 :kobe
> 
> oh and as you point out its a stadium with a 19000 capacity, so in what world is a bit under 14k a sell out? ique2


:kobe3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> I was hating test cricket even when we were No.1 in it :lmao *Go figure.*


 I already figured it out. You're a mong.



DarthSimian said:


> I was talking in context of South Africa fpalm Reading comprehension, my dear boy.
> About Boxing Tests vs Boxing Day T20 in SA.
> 
> Oh, and all the tickets were sold out for that T20 match. You cannot fill 65k people in a 15-20k stadium fpalm :lmao


So you're saying it's better to fill a 20k stadium than 60k in a larger stadium? Are you okay?



sXe_Maverick said:


> Which team you bandwagon/follow in BBL?
> 
> Oh, and:
> 
> ...


That's because sachin is a skillful cricketer and there's no skill in 20/20 it's just smashing every ball to the boundary. 20/20 is for cricketers that have no heart like Shaun Tait who can't handle bowling more than a few overs. Tests is a mans game and I believe playing 20/20 too much actually makes batsman and bowlers play worse. Because they don't need to worry about their technique, or concentrating or any of that shit that you need to do in tests.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BULLY said:


> I already figured it out. You're a mong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shaun Tait is the softest cunt ever. As Jeff Thomson said he bowls fours overs and he's stuffed. Any idiot can play t20 but only the good players can play first class/test cricket


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Last Boxing day test in South Africa got a crowd of just over 13000 on the first day. Thats so much different than the t20
> 
> 
> oh and as you point out its a stadium with a 19000 capacity, so in what world is a bit under 14k a sell out?


The Durban ground was only half-full. Hardly called a sold out. And the rest of the days were pathetic. That is the whole reason why they cancelled the Boxing Day tests.

CSA officially confirmed that all the tickets sold out. If it was a bigger ground more people would have come in fpalm

https://twitter.com/OfficialCSA/status/283886079445180416


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BULLY said:


> So you're saying it's better to fill a 20k stadium than 60k in a larger stadium? Are you okay?


That is not even close to understanding what I said fpalm
The point was that if it was a larger stadium it could have had a better attendance that what is officially reported




> That's because sachin is a skillful cricketer and there's no skill in 20/20 it's just smashing every ball to the boundary. 20/20 is for cricketers that have no heart like Shaun Tait who can't handle bowling more than a few overs. Tests is a mans game and I believe playing 20/20 too much actually makes batsman and bowlers play worse. Because they don't need to worry about their technique, or concentrating or any of that shit that you need to do in tests.


Wrong.

T20 skilslet is different from test skillset. Not that one is better than the other. Test and T20 are just different forms of cricket and equally important. Whether you like them or not is purely a personal opinion. I hate tests, you like tests. As simple as that.

T20 is not just smashing to the boundary. It requires the specific skill of playing under time pressure for batsmen and restricting runs for bowlers. You can have your opinion but according to me, a T20 skillset is more important than that of tests.

In any case, tests are a dying breed and more and more boards are up in favor of limited over cricket rather than tests - especially since hardly a handful of people come to watch tests in most countries.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Let me get this straight, when a T20 has 5k less than the ground holds its still considered a sell out nowadays? :kobe

Yeah, they removed the Boxing day test in South Africa. Thats an unfortuate fact that their board chose to do that. However its also fact that they copped so much backlash from the cricketing public that only TWO DAYS LATER they announced that the T20 would only be a one off and they'd go back to having a test match on Boxing day. T20 may be king in India but its not even close in the countries that matter in world cricket.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Let me get this straight, when a T20 has 5k less than the ground holds its still considered a sell out nowadays?
> 
> Yeah, they removed the Boxing day test in South Africa. Thats an unfortuate fact that their board chose to do that. However its also fact that they copped so much backlash from the cricketing public that only TWO DAYS LATER they announced that the T20 would only be a one off and they'd go back to having a test match on Boxing day. T20 may be king in India but its not even close in the countries that matter in world cricket.


According to CSA, all thhe tickets reserved for the public were sold out. It is as official as it gets.

And, regarding the Boxing Day tests, all that CSA said was that they would TRY to bring back the tests. But seeing the success of Boxing Day T20, I doubt they would actually say it. Also, the guy who made the statement is not even thinking of becoming the President of CSA. At the end of the day, it was just a statement and nothing else.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Let me get this straight, when a T20 has 5k less than the ground holds its still considered a sell out nowadays? :kobe
> 
> Yeah, they removed the Boxing day test in South Africa. Thats an unfortuate fact that their board chose to do that. However its also fact that they copped so much backlash from the cricketing public that only TWO DAYS LATER they announced that the T20 would only be a one off and they'd go back to having a test match on Boxing day. *T20 may be king in India but its not even close in the countries that matter in world cricket.*


Don't mean to butt in here but saying India isn't a country that matters in world cricket is :kobe


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yeah, but thats like me hiring a thousand seat theatre for my play, and then roping off 500 seats. I may sell 500 and so i've sold out whats there but its not even close to a proper sell out. 

It was a statement saying they were bringing it back. Are you literally that retarded?


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Yeah, but thats like me hiring a thousand seat theatre for my play, and then roping off 500 seats. I may sell 500 and so i've sold out whats there but its not even close to a proper sell out.
> 
> It was a statement saying they were bringing it back. Are you literally that retarded?


You never know if it was reserved for club members or renovation etc.What does matter is that all the tickets on public was sold out.

Also, they just said they will TRY to bring it back or it is "likely" to be brought back

http://www.wisdenindia.com/cricket-news/well-try-to-reinstate-boxing-day-test-csa/7136

If you think that's a confirmation then all I can say is fpalm


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Evolution said:


> Don't mean to butt in here but saying India isn't a country that matters in world cricket is :kobe


They don't matter on the field. Their teams are horrendous, and their rubbish board is bringing the game to its knees.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> You never know if it was reserved for club members or renovation etc.What does matter is that all the tickets on public was sold out.
> 
> Also, they just said they will TRY to bring it back or it is "likely" to be brought back
> 
> ...


"Faul said broadcasters were also discontented about the change, and added that the change would be a one-off."

http://newstrackindia.com/newsdetai...einstate-Boxing-Day-Test-match-this-year.html

what what ique2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Wrong.
> 
> T20 skilslet is different from test skillset. Not that one is better than the other. Test and T20 are just different forms of cricket and equally important. Whether you like them or not is purely a personal opinion. I hate tests, you like tests. As simple as that.
> 
> T20 is not just smashing to the boundary. It requires the specific skill of playing under time pressure for batsmen and restricting runs for bowlers. You can have your opinion but according to me, a T20 skillset is more important than that of tests.


What skillset? You've got twenty overs to get as many runs as possible, so batsman are literally swinging from ball one. The bowlers are trying to bowl mostly yorkers to restrict the runs. That's about it.

In tests, there are many other variables to think about. For starters it goes for 5 days. so batsman have to get set and not throw their wicket away. Have to think about the field, about weather, the pitch as it will deteriorate as the days wear on, then think about bringing on the spinners, declarations, and a million other things. In tests, there is a lot of skill involved. In 20/20 there is hardly any skill required and it is just hit and giggle. Stop pretending it's not. 


DarthSimian said:


> In any case, tests are a dying breed and more and more boards are up in favor of limited over cricket rather than tests - *especially since hardly a handful of people come to watch tests in most countries.*


That's rubbish and you know it. The figures for tests, ashes etc. have already been shown to you. Stop making up shit.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> "Faul said broadcasters were also discontented about the change, and added that the change would be a one-off."
> 
> http://newstrackindia.com/newsdetai...einstate-Boxing-Day-Test-match-this-year.html
> 
> what what


South Africa's main broadcaster dropped tests from their schedule and announced that they would provide coverage of only ODIs and T20s :kobe

http://www.bdlive.co.za/sport/crick...uth-africa-seethes-over-sabc-test-rights-snub


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

No, their free to air broadcaster dropped tests against New Zealand and are showing highlights instead. This is for the NZ 2 test series and as a result the SA cricket board is going to give Supersport exclusive rights next summer. Do you even read the links you post? Of course you don't, because this is like the millionth time you've been proved wrong on your own links.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

so who come in for watto next test. haven't seen the squad. i presume khawaja? we barely used watto to bowl so he wont be missed.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BULLY said:


> What skillset? You've got twenty overs to get as many runs as possible, so batsman are literally swinging from ball one. The bowlers are trying to bowl mostly yorkers to restrict the runs. That's about it.


The skillset is in playing under time pressure. You don't have all day to read the conditions and adapt yourself to bowlers. You don't have time to settle in. You should have the skill to read the conditions immediately, read the bowlers and adapt quickly. Not everyone can come and excel in a T20 field. Clarke tried it in IPL and failed miserably because 

It is more difficult to do that unlike tests where you have practically all the time in th world to adapt.



> That's rubbish and you know it. The figures for tests, ashes etc. have already been shown to you. Stop making up shit.


Ashes is just one of the series out of the numerous being played. The key word was "most". India vs England had less than 25% attendance for tests while it was sold out for T20s. Same case is for the most of the countries, except maybe Australia and England, which are the last bastions. 

One test match or series having a high crowd does not matter to the future of cricket when many of the cricketing countries that matter have very low test viewership.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> so who come in for watto next test. haven't seen the squad. i presume khawaja? we barely used watto to bowl so he wont be missed.


Should be khawaja, he's the future


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> so who come in for watto next test. haven't seen the squad. i presume khawaja? we barely used watto to bowl so he wont be missed.


 nmnmb

Glen Maxwell, a victorian allrounder. 

Khawaja will come in if Clarkes not right


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> No, their free to air broadcaster dropped tests against New Zealand and are showing highlights instead. This is for the NZ 2 test series and as a result the SA cricket board is going to give Supersport exclusive rights next summer. Do you even read the links you post? Of course you don't, because this is like the millionth time you've been proved wrong on your own links.


Again, you are missing the words "likely","planning to" and failing hard in simple reading comprehension. Just like the case before where you thought a probable statement was a factual statement. Total fail.

They clearly say that free to air broadcaster is important for the growth of cricket and that is why they are falling backwards towards them instead of paid tv. And guess what, free to air broadcaster is only interested in limited over cricket and brushes off tests because they know that the majority of cricket fans dont prefer tests.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

if tommy cooper's domestic career hadnt fallen in an absolute heap i'd nominate him. he was on fire last season. no idea what's happened this season.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

In any case, India are batting again today against Pakistan. Rahane and Gambhir off to a good start but you never know  Ashwin back instead of Jadeja means we have 4 bowling options.

17/0 in 2 overs.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

You'd assume Quiney, since he's already played this summer for Watto. Then there's Khawaja, and if they wanted the "all-rounder" replacement then Ben Cutting could be worth a look.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Khawaja if they decide to go with a batter or Ben Cutting if they go for more of an allrounder. If the SCG looks like a turner then possibly Steve o'Keefe as an all rounder option or we could just go with a bowling attack of Johnson, Starc, Siddle, Bird, Lyon. Both Starc and Johnson can hit a ball.

edit: hey fuck you sXe for sneaking in ahead suggesting Cutting 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i think quiney deserves another chance. vs saffers when the players around you bar clarke/hussey are crumbling is hardly the best gauge of ability.

personally i think it has come time to move on from watto. we cannot continue to carry him. skilled, yes, but what use is he is he can't play half the games. how can we take him to the ashes if he can't play 5 games?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Watson is fine. He hasn't been any more injured than the rest of our bowling lineup this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

yeah but they're young and have time to heal and stuff, and we have other bowler who can step in.

watto plays that vital all rounder role that we have been crying out for. but he's really struggling to get on the park. gonna miss another test again, i really believe it's time to possibly move on. i dont like saying that, watto's a supreme talent, but how much longer can we have him in and out of the team when we really need stability leading into the ashes. just a thought that the ca should be considering.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Ga,bhir out. But, INdia so far so good. 47/1 in 6 overs


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> You'd assume Quiney, since he's already played this summer for Watto. Then there's Khawaja, and if they wanted the "all-rounder" replacement then Ben Cutting could be worth a look.


Quiney was out of his depth and it showed. Khawaja is a better player and the future. Don't need an allrounder, siddle, Johnson, bird and Lyon will do the job. Warner and Clarke can be the second spinner at the scg


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yuvraj on fire. Pakistan bowlers taken to the cleaners

162/3 in 18 overs.


----------



## Suley (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yuvraj Singh a T20 specialist, or in other words a slogger.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That was clinical batting by Yuvraj. Got settled and just outskilled the Pakistan bowlers.

Great game. So, the series tied 1-1. Now, on to the ODIs. With such a rivalry and passion, can't get better things in cricket than this.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Tony Greig has passed away. Sad to see but i suppose it was coming with his battle with cancer


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

very sad to hear. only 66 too.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

RIP 

heart attack it seems to have been.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Sad news about Tony Greig


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

RIP Tony.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Mike Hussey retiring at the end of the summer.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

RIP Tony Greig


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

RIP Tony Greig. So many memories of your commentary


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

MHUSS retiring. That sure does suck. Shame he isn't touring for the Ashes, so now it's wide open for a replacement. Khawaja, Cutting, Quiney all up with a shot.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

oh shit, just read about tony grieg. so sad, loved his commentary. RIP


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

in lighter news 

http://www.espncricinfo.com/page2/content/story/598785.html

Exciting young talent NOT to watch in 2013. Don't know why i found this so funny.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Black Caps 45 all-out on day one before lunch :cheer

fpalm


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

My god NZ are poor, if it's not Rugby Union, that country doesn't give a toss. They will be lucky to draw a match against the Saffers.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Best fan catch of all time?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Link doesn't work, Ashes. If it's that one from the Big Bash game a few weeks back.. it was a great catch.

The Australian team isn't gonna get any better if they change half the team after 1 loss. fpalm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Fixed the link.

That fan is BOSS.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That was amazing. Didn't see it live.. I stopped watching when Hussey got out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

he plays sanfl down here, looking to be drafted in 2014 to the afl.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Sri Lanka must be the most boringest team in cricket right now. This series is so dull.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

MHUSS

Epic choke job from the Stars. So much fail in the fielding effort tonight.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> MHUSS
> 
> Epic choke job from the Stars. So much fail in the fielding effort tonight.


Awesome game though. Would suck for Faulkner.

Warne was pathetic. He claims he'll be good enough to play in the Ashes, but couldn't even bowl one over tonight. He's the captain.. even if the spinners were struggling, you'd expect a vetran like him to stand up and bowled. What does he do though? Puts the youngsters in and expects them to bowl well. Don't know why he's still playing. fpalm


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That was a fantastic match. The last ball no-ball was fpalm

Feel sorry for the debutant whom March smashed around the park.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> That was a fantastic match. The last ball no-ball was fpalm
> 
> Feel sorry for the debutant whom March smashed around the park.


Yeah.. I don't know why Warne would have a rookie bowl in a semi final...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao we really are trying to kill the 50 over format.

6/33 :lmao. thank god it's irrelevant. being killed by medium pace swing bowling.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Our selectors are fucking retards.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Warner is an awesome fielder.

4/37, do we have a chance?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Nah.. They're doing pretty well in the field though.

Did the selectors really think swapping half the team would work? Henriques better bowl well. I do think he got a bit unlucky.. that was a superb bowl, but still...


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That game was horrible. Australian selectors.. fpalm

Who are you guys going for tomorrow night? Hoping Pomersbach can win it for the Heat.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

im going for an enjoyable game.

hopefully this is the end of the ridiculous rotation policy too. i doubt it because our board never admit mistakes, but hopefully. how moises henriques gets a spot on a national team is amazing.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Like Snrub I'm just hopeful of a good game that isn't affected by the weather. On one side I'd like to see Brisbane win for the underdog story, and the amazing job they did to qualify, but on the other, I'd like to see Perth win so MHUSS can shove a title up the arse of the asinine ODI selectors.

The whole farce about this rotation shit needs to end. The pathetic board will not concede they have made a mistake (iirc didn't they have this policy in a few years back? The Indian tour I believe). It has not worked, our results are poor as a result, and it's not the preparation we need before embarking on a gruelling tour of the subcontinent followed by back-to-back Ashes.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

A few years ago there was enough talent to rest players but the warne, mcgraths, Gilchrists, ponting wouldn't be 'rotated' from tests but one one dayer and that was it. Australia doesn't have the talent nowadays and should just play the best eleven players. Australia deserved to lose that game but sadly this rotating idealoly will continue until the selectors are changed or australia lose the ashes series back to back.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well done to the Brisbane Heat, completely outplayed Perth from the first ball. They have a really solid unit up there and when they can apply themselves, as they have the last 3 games, they are a very good T20 side.

Now that it's over though, a nice return to the Ryobi Cup and Shield cricket


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Embarrassing display by Australia. No real urgency shown in the batting side. (aside from warner who was playing a loan hand) To get a sub par score with all those wickets in hand was a disgrace. Shaun Marsh thought he was batting in a test match. 6 off 17 balls? Pull your head in mate. 

Ben Laughlin was bowling meat pies. And the Sri Lankans were eating them up. 46 runs inside 4 overs? You're having a laugh mate. Fuck off back to Tassie you imbred cunt.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Screw this one sided shit, I'll be tuning in to SA vs PAK tonight. Think Pakistan's batting is a worry, but they have an attack that can trouble many sides in the world.

Huge man love for Junaid Khan.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Why are we keep inviting shit teams like Sri Lanka and West Indies to play?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

time for some india belting :hayden3

won the toss and batting. moses henriques getting a game :hayden3, how cute of the nsw wank boys


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well done Sir Michael Clarke on another century, without Clarke though Australia's batting is pretty vulnerable


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

GOAT Clarke :clarke


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:clarke GOATing as usual. Pity that India has produced yet another farce of a wicket.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> :clarke GOATing as usual. Pity that India has produced yet another farce of a wicket.


I don't see Clarke complaining, I used to think Australians were sporty types who didn't complain about every little thing. True champions rise above shit thrown at them. Dominating Indians on a spinning track is a bigger achievement than bouncing them out.

Clarke is playing on another level this past year or so.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

There's a difference between a turning wicket, and one that already has variable bounce, and is breaking apart day 1 :kobe I have no problem with them serving up turning wickets (thats what is expected) but that is a substandard pitch.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Honestly, I didn't watch the match live, and plan to catch the highlights later, so I have no idea what the pitch looks like, all I know is that it's very very dry, which is expected for Chennai. For now, I'll take what you're saying as hyperbole, until I see reports from others at cricifo, kingcricket, etc. If Henriques can make 60 odd on a so-called minefield, I'm sure it can't be that bad.

You expect every pitch in India to be shit anyway, so it's not like its a new complaint.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

They always serve up rubbish, doesn't mean it's right or they should have to cop it


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Not sure what sort of pitches you expect in India, never thought it irked people so much.

funniest thing is, you're 300 odd on Day 1, not like you were bowled out for 90, just enjoy the game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

We're 300+ because Clarke is in Bradmanesque form, and he's excellent against spin. Its not a minefield yet and Henriques is a solid player, not sure why him getting a half century is a measuring stick.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Turning out to be a solid test match. Next session really important for us. Australia just needs two more wickets and they will be into the tail. Surprised that Pattinson only bowled three overs


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> We're 300+ because Clarke is in Bradmanesque form, and he's excellent against spin. Its not a minefield yet and Henriques is a solid player, not sure why him getting a half century is a measuring stick.


Ponting is a 'solid' player, and one would think he could score on a whim in India, but he averages just 26. I was merely pointing out the fallacy in your statement where you called the pitch sub-standard, which implies that it's not suitable to bat on. Yet, a player with no prior exposure to sub-continental Test pitches can score 60 odd? I'm not saying Henriques is a bad player, just pointing out your ridiculous statement. 

I haven't read anything about a sub-standard pitch anywhere, be it Twitter or Cricinfo, or any other site.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Another Test Match another ton to Pup. Champion.

I'm glad the Indians decision for no DRS has back fired, now I can only hope that Clarke's ton is enough to win the match and force the BCCI to conform to uniformity like every other nation. Stuck up fuckheads.

Oh yeah and the pitch is a disgrace.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

http://instagram.com/p/WGN7g7OAbr/

that's a fucking day 3 pitch! horrible.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Looks like a dirt track from The outback. Why choose one specialist spinner and four seamers on that pitch


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Because Doherty is fucking horrendous. No idea why he got selected over O'Keefe or Hauritz.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

yet patto_man has taken all the wickets.

good pace bowling is almost the way to go imo. india face really good spinners every day they practice. we don't really have any really good spinners. all our pace might win us the game.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Thoughts on Fawad Ahmed?
Lots of talk from other players that he is the best spinner in Australia, Ashes berth perhaps?
Needs to sort out his residency first but.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

he's 33, only played a handful of first class games and has an average over 30. would like to see him back up his last performances before getting on the bandwagon


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Because Doherty is fucking horrendous. No idea why he got selected over O'Keefe or Hauritz.


Don't know how Doherty got chosen, inverarity an idiot choosing him because of his 'international experience'. He is dreadful, looks like a bit of a goody goody which might explain a few things. Hauritz and Lyon should be playing or at least Maxwell as the allrounder with siddle, pattinson and starc.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> he's 33, only played a handful of first class games and has an average over 30. would like to see him back up his last performances before getting on the bandwagon


With these selectors I'm sure he'll get a game before proving himself.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I'd prefer O'Keefe as the bowling allrounder over Maxwell who's a batting 'allrounder'.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Not looking good for the Aussies, Picked wrong bowling attack should of played two spinners.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao at the whiners in this thread.
Pitch this, pitch that - typical crybabies. Not surprising though fpalm


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It's a deplorable Indian pitch that isn't at a test standard. And DarthSimian, the mindless troll, do tell me how India fared on the English and Australian pitches that offered an even contest between bat and ball? Oh, yeah 8-0 defeat wasn't it?

The pitch cannot be blamed for our pathetic bowling efforts though. A fucking 100+ run partnership for the 9th wicket is a joke when they're trying to build pressure and get into a winning position.

England are sitting back laughing, knowing a 10-0 result isn't a stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

england got pummelled in their first test in india too.

the bowling hasnt even been that bad. dhoni is just playing them the same way clarke did when he made 329. he's barely timed a big shot correctly and they're going for 6. hardly a big deal, it's the first test on a horrible dirt wicket, and hopefully from now the players will learn from the conditions.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> It's a deplorable Indian pitch that isn't at a test standard. And DarthSimian, the mindless troll, do tell me how India fared on the English and Australian pitches that offered an even contest between bat and ball? Oh, yeah 8-0 defeat wasn't it?


Australian and England pitches obviously exploited the fact that India didn't have good pace bowlers. And, India will obviously exploit the fact that Australia doesn't have good spin bowlers. 

There is no official rule or law stating that pitches has to give an even contest to both bat and bowl. These are just your assumptions based on your own subjective interpretations. Only whingers and crybabies put up that argument. Lot of pitches favor either bowlers or batsmen. Like that one pitch in which neither team were able to score more than 100.

Most Indian pitches have never offered any support to pace bowlers nor they ever will. You need to work around that with your team, like England did, instead of whinging.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

that pitch is pretty bad though. we know it's going to be doctored, but it's basically a lump of dirt with a heap of footprints in it.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yeah, keep on whining :lmao What else can you do?

You can start importing pakistani or indian spinners. Wait, you are already doing that 
Expecting Indian pitches to have even a moderate amount of grass in it is like expecting Chris Martin to score a century. That's how it always was and how it is going to be.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

im not whining at all. it is dirt with footprints. there's not a bit of green, there's a shitload of dust coming up whenever a bat touches it. it's a bad pitch but totally expected.

not surprising that you're acting like an idiot though, what else can you do?

i never said i expected it to have any grass. do you just enjoy making stuff up or can you just not read?


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> im not whining at all. it is dirt with footprints. there's not a bit of green, there's a shitload of dust coming up whenever a bat touches it. it's a bad pitch but totally expected.


It indeed is whining. There is not going to be any green in Indian pitches - that's how it always is and how it always will be. Nothing wrong with it. That's how Indians like to play. 

You are just using your own subjective interpretation in expecting grass in a pitch in India. If you don't get it, instead of adapting to it, you guys start acting like crybabies. Typical, I would say - not surprising.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

jesus fucking christ.

i KNOW there's not going to be any green on indian pitches. that doesn'[t mean it's not a poor pitch. we're struggling because we can't play on them through the different levels in experience. that's not whining. that's summing up the situation that we're in.

i have NEVER expected grass. i never said there SHOULD BE grass. however, it is just a patch of dirt with some lines on it. i don't know how that is at all whining but go ahead and continue to be wrong.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

You want another subjective interpretation. Well, because of the pitch , we were able to see an awesome, *ODI-esque* innings from Dhoni instead of the usual test borefest. So, it is a good pitch


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

it was a very good innings yes.

i hope that isn't construed as whining though.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> i KNOW there's not going to be any green on indian pitches. that doesn'[t mean it's not a poor pitch. we're struggling because we can't play on them through the different levels in experience. that's not whining. that's summing up the situation that we're in.


No, it is not a poor pitch - it is just a different pitch. That is exactly where you are whining and crying like losers and not just criticizing.

Using subjective assumptions and putting blame on the pitch for your struggles instead of working around them is stupid. Learn from the British.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

so i say we're struggling on the pitch because we havent played on anything like that.

but then you also say that's whinging and crying while saying it's the pitch.

make up your mind.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> so i say we're struggling on the pitch because we havent played on anything like that..


That is not the only thing that you said. I clearly pointed out in my previous post why you were whining. Pointing out the exact sentence. Saying it is different is not whining but saying it as poor is whining.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

you quoted 5 sentences. nice pinpointing.

warner too busy painting the town brown to get spun out. nice excuse :lol


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Australia has got thrashed because they chose the wrong side, can't blame the pitch both teams play on it. Doherty may be shit but I'm sure playing two spinners was the better option then four seamers, this isn't England. What's the bet pattinson gets rotated next game since he took a fiver?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

credit where's it's due, moises has shown a ton of heart.

o'keefe in for siddle for the next test would do me fine. bring in some variety and hope that a spinner just stays low and pings back. like 70% of deliveries.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well at least it's not an innings defeat. Was pretty dumb to only play one spinner in the dust traps they call pitches over in curry land, but then those Aussie test selectors have proven time and again to be a bunch of pillets. 

I personally think there should be some kind of international regulation in place that would prevent this kind of tripe being served up where there is a 50/50 contest between bat and ball.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BULLY said:


> Well at least it's not an innings defeat. Was pretty dumb to only play one spinner in the dust traps they call pitches over in curry land, but then those Aussie test selectors have proven time and again to be a bunch of pillets.
> 
> I personally think there should be some kind of international regulation in place that would prevent this kind of tripe being served up where there is a 50/50 contest between bat and ball.


England just beat us on similar tracks 2 months back. Its just that your team does not have a good spinner to exploit the pitch and except Clarke you dont have players who know how to play spin. In countries like SA/ENG/NZ/Aus one will get bounce and swing whereas in subcontinent you will get spin and bounce, thats what makes cricket so good that you get variety in conditions and pitch.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

top innings by reeks and lyon. day 5, had no idea that would happen.

possibly get a lead of 100-130 and who knows what could happen on that minefield.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> top innings by reeks and lyon. day 5, had no idea that would happen.
> 
> possibly get a lead of 100-130 and who knows what could happen on that minefield.


Henriques looks like he might Be a long term player, hopefully gets a bit of a run in the team. Agree about how the fuck it got to day five but highly doubt Australia will win. Siddle, pattinson, Lyon, Doherty and henriques as allrounder third seamer next test and I reckon are bowling effort will be a lot better. Cowan, Hughes, Watson and wade need to lift their game, to reliant on Warner and Clarke.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

hughes was unfortunate with that delivery he got, way outside off, hits the footmarks and clips his glove while trying to play a regulation cut. absurd movement.

clarke's was worse. ridiculous movement.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Don't be a flaming moron, Bully. Calling them dust traps after Clarke and Henriques scored over 150 odd runs each. If it's such a dusty pitch why did Mr. Lyon go for a double?

Your bias is showing. If the British can beat us at our own game, so can you.

Anyway, fuck the pitch, more important things to talk about. Great heart shown by Henriques, respect went up by a notch for him, Dhoni's innings was magnificent.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

it's funny that the only 2 players from us to stand up would've played plenty of times on the old nsw wicket which would dip and turn to it's heart's content and players from a young age would be forced to watch the ball closely. you could specifically see that in the slow motion shots of henriques that he knew exactly what he was doing and there was little guess work except for those few which just kept abnormally low or turned a mile and a half.

lyon's figures would've looked a lot better if cowan could hold a catch and if clarke managed to hang onto that rocket. first time bowling in india too and people want to drop him for a sack of shit like xavier doherty :hayden3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I don't see how players individual performances change the fact that the pitch was sub par. All you need to do is look at it. A pitch is supposed to slowly deteriorate as time goes on, not be fucked before a ball is bowled. I don't see how regulating the pitch to meet a certain standard would be a bad thing. Good batsman will still score runs, good bowlers will still take wickets. And there'll still be something in it for the spinners on the last day or two.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BULLY said:


> I don't see how players individual performances change the fact that the pitch was sub par. All you need to do is look at it. A pitch is supposed to slowly deteriorate as time goes on, not be fucked before a ball is bowled. I don't see how regulating the pitch to meet a certain standard would be a bad thing. Good batsman will still score runs, good bowlers will still take wickets. And there'll still be something in it for the spinners on the last day or two.


Isn't that what's happening in this test? Good bowlers have picked up wickets, good batsmen have scored runs, I get that the pitch 'looks' different from the ones down under, but looking at the scoreboard it doesn't seem like a freak pitch. 

I remember a Mumbai pitch that was substandard where both India and Aus failed to make 150, or something like that. Thsi is a typical spinning wicket, looking at the scores. 

I don't understand why Warne is posting a million images of the pitch, seems like he either hates it or loves it.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BULLY said:


> I don't see how regulating the pitch to meet a certain standard would be a bad thing.



There is a regulation for a pitch.

Law 7 (The pitch)

. Fitness of pitch for play
The umpires shall be the sole judges of the fitness of the pitch for play. See Laws 3.8 (Fitness for play) and 3.9 (Suspension of play in dangerous or unreasonable conditions)

Yeah, that's right. The umpires decide if it is a fit pitch to play and guess what, they have no issues. Some Joe Nobody whining in a forum about it is not going to make the pitch not fit .


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Jammy, that pitch is poor. I understand that Indian wickets will be very dusty and will take to spin early. That is absolutely expected. However there's a difference between taking to spin and being a complete dustbowl which is breaking apart day 1, keeping low from day 1, and spinning massively from ball 1. Its not just me complaining because we're garbage against spin, i also think that a massive green top, a sticky wicket and one thats cracking up day 1 (like the abandoned Sabina Park test to use a very extreme example) are also substandard.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

There is no problem in having a pitch which starts spinning right from ball 1. That is how it is going to be and expected to be.

Just another case of stupid, subjective assumptions that people come up with.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Actually there is a problem when the ball turns massively from ball one just like its a problem when the ball cuts massively on day 1.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Neither is a problem. It is just variety.

A team may be good or bad on it depending on what they are used to.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Actually there is a problem when the ball turns massively from ball one just like its a problem when the ball cuts massively on day 1.


Quote from Clarke -



> "The wicket played better than it looked. Both first innings the wicket was pretty good for batting, in the second innings as we thought the wicket did deteriorate and spun and bounced a lot more, and the bounce was inconsistent. I like to see a result in Test cricket. The fact that the game went five days says to me it's a pretty good Test match wicket."


So unless you believe your captain, and arguably the best batsman alive today, to be a pandering, politically correct lackey, I believe you might be exaggerating how bad the pitch is.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Actually thats exactly what Clarke is. You see his comments regarding our rotation policy? You can tell from his body language and facial expressions that he thought is was crap but still had to back it. He's trying to be more liked in India as well, he's not going to tip the apple cart.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Actually thats exactly what Clarke is. You see his comments regarding our rotation policy? You can tell from his body language and facial expressions that he thought is was crap but still had to back it. He's trying to be more liked in India as well, he's not going to tip the apple cart.


Don't really know what to say then, I thought he's an honest bloke, he didn't praise the pitch, he called it for what it is, and frankly, if you've been watching cricket for a while, many sub-continental pitches have spun from Day 1. I don't see what's wrong with that either. Spin is an integral part of the game, I don't see what's wrong with opening the bowling with spin, don't get me wrong, there's nothing as exciting as watching a fast swing bowler rip through the top order on the First day, but this is equally intriguing, I'm just sorry you don't look at it that way.

The overseas batsmen who perform well in the sub-continent are usually some of the best. If you thought this was bad, the mid 60's and 70's, India played solely spinner's (and the occasional medium pacers), famously known as the spin quartet.

What I'm struggling to understand is the constant criticism placed on the pitches whenever a foreign team tours the sub-continent. Any pitch be it a seaming greentop or a dustbowl has the potential of giving you excellent cricket, as a fan that is what I want. True greats are never hindered by conditions. Friendly reminder that your rivals beat us recently on spinning pitches. Want to claim Test supremacy? Your team should look to replicate that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Clarke is fairly honest for the most part but over the past few years its clear he's made a concerted effort to raise his public image. When he was dating Lara Bingle he was hated by a lot of people (which i didn't get but w/e). Post breakup he's concentrated more on cricket and since marrying his wife has played some of the best cricket by an Australian since Ponting's peak and Bradman's career. During this test match he was dancing, waving etc to the crowd. Always helps if you don't get booed overseas.

I have no problem with a turning wicket. I do have a problem with a wicket that is breaking up from the first ball of the match.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It's called being diplomatic


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

On the contrary, none of the Indians I have talked to have any problem with pitches that turn from ball 1. That is the typical wicket in India and that is how it will always be.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Ugh. The issue is not with the ball turning from ball 1, it's from the pitch cracking up like a Day 5 pitch on the first morning of play. That is the issue, nothing to do with being spin friendly or anything of the like. It was a dustbowl with low bounce and it cracked up like an eggshell.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

You won't get scores of 380 and 572 in the first innings if it acted like a Day 5 pitch. Stop whining about it.

It was supposed to be like it was intended to be - massively assist spinners from ball 1, low bounce and not much help for pacers, good batting wicket to last 5 days.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Just watched the news and Arthur doesn't think they need two spinners and pattinson who was the only pace bowler that did something may be rested. If pattinson is rested cricket in Australia is a fucking disgrace. Australia will lose four zip and wont regain the ashes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

im thoroughly convinced cricket australia dont actually want to win games with this farcical rotation policy. it's an absolute joke.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

As warnie said Australia never rotated players when we were number one in the world from 1995-2007.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

it makes absolutely no sense.

here you have a guy who was an absolute weapon in the last game with his express pace. he has momentum. what should we do? TAKE HIM OUT OF THE TEAM.

the fuck?


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

A really nice Allan Border interview, relevant to this Ind v Aus series, he talks a bit about it's history. Great read.



> Enlarge
> 
> The first and the most important step towards rescuing a country or a team from crisis is to appoint the right man on the top. When a tearful Kim Hughes abdicated the captaincy throne in 1984-85, Australian cricket needed a leader who could pull the disintegrated team together and reignite the winning fire in them. Luckily they had Allan Robert Border around – a no-nonsense man, passionate about Australian cricket and a proud cricketer well liked and respected by his team-mates.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> it makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> here you have a guy who was an absolute weapon in the last game with his express pace. he has momentum. what should we do? TAKE HIM OUT OF THE TEAM.
> 
> the fuck?


It kinda does make sense. Would you rather Patto miss a test here or there or would you prefer him to get injured and miss 6 months like Pat Cummins is currently? 

I understand why people are so pissed off (I am too) but injuries at a young age can stop a player from fully developing, so it's imperative their workload isnt over the top, especially in India. 

In saying that, you should never rest a player when a series is on the line. He'll play today and if we happen to lose this test (likely), then put him in cotton wool and get him primed for an Ashes assault.



Stuart82 said:


> As warnie said Australia never rotated players when we were number one in the world from 1995-2007.


Admittedly, we do play alot more cricket these days. Tests, ODI's, T20 (international and domestic). Player rotation is quickly becoming the trend, similar to the interchange rotations in the AFL in 2010.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



JoeyFlyin said:


> It kinda does make sense. Would you rather Patto miss a test here or there or would you prefer him to get injured and miss 6 months like Pat Cummins is currently?
> 
> I understand why people are so pissed off (I am too) but injuries at a young age can stop a player from fully developing, so it's imperative their workload isnt over the top, especially in India.
> 
> ...


20/20 is the elephant in the room. Tests, ODI's and first class matches are about the same as that 1995-2007 period. 20/20's have increased the workload and especially with players chasing the cash in the IPL. I don't think it is coincidence that more injuries to young fast bowlers have happened since the IPL.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> Just watched the news and Arthur doesn't think they need two spinners and pattinson who was the only pace bowler that did something may be rested. If pattinson is rested cricket in Australia is a fucking disgrace. Australia will lose four zip and wont regain the ashes.


Are you fucking serious? :kenny

I'm starting to think the selectors are being paid by the other teams to help them win. Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



JoeyFlyin said:


> It kinda does make sense. Would you rather Patto miss a test here or there or would you prefer him to get injured and miss 6 months like Pat Cummins is currently?
> 
> I understand why people are so pissed off (I am too) but injuries at a young age can stop a player from fully developing, so it's imperative their workload isnt over the top, especially in India.
> 
> ...


but if you rest a player because he's injury prone you're delaying the inevitable. how about some decent physio's who can help rehab a player from injuries, to help make the problem areas stronger and less likely to break down. there was some stat that showed that siddle had bowled the most overs of our players in the previous summer, but james anderson had bowled about TWO HUNDRED more overs than him. he's not breaking down every 5 minutes due to injury.

the only way to avoid injuries is to build up the strength of the bowlers, not by hiding them away from cricket.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> but if you rest a player because he's injury prone you're delaying the inevitable. how about some decent physio's who can help rehab a player from injuries, to help make the problem areas stronger and less likely to break down. there was some stat that showed that siddle had bowled the most overs of our players in the previous summer, but james anderson had bowled about TWO HUNDRED more overs than him. he's not breaking down every 5 minutes due to injury.
> 
> the only way to avoid injuries is to build up the strength of the bowlers, not by hiding them away from cricket.


This. They are planning for what may happen rather then worrying about prevention or what's happening.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

maxwell making his debut, not sure who for. 

would rather this than doherty.

lol doherty and maxwell for lyon and starc. sigh.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Doherty? :lmao we may as well just hand it to them


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

this pitch looks an absolute road, yet has a shitload of cracks in it. there's definitely runs out there even with the movement. india's fast bowling stocks are laughable so we should go after them early.

and then warner plays a horible shot and gifts them a wicket. excellent ball? come on ab, you know better than that. terrible shot.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

2/30 oh dear


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i think we have the dumbest generation of batsmen available.

fucking stupid from watson.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

4/83 at lunch. Fuck, look out for a thrashing.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Watson needs to be dropped to have a wakeup call. He's coasted for way too long on shit form and it's just not good enough


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Wade needs a big innings right now


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

He needs to tighten up his technique. Plays too many loose shots. ESPECIALLY for tests.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Why on earth did Clarke declare?fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

so he could get a chance at india before stumps

better than pissing about and wasting time doing nothing


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> 20/20 is the elephant in the room. Tests, ODI's and first class matches are about the same as that 1995-2007 period. 20/20's have increased the workload and especially with players chasing the cash in the IPL. I don't think it is coincidence that more injuries to young fast bowlers have happened since the IPL.


fpalm

The only Australian fast bowlers who bowl regularly in IPL are those who are not even in contention for Australia - Brett Lee, Dirk Nannes, Ryan Harris, Shaun Tait etc. Only Ben Hilfenhaus and Johnson are Australian probables who plays IPL. Ironically, the best fast bowler who has been regularly present in most IPL matches - Dale Steyn - has rarely had injury problems.

Pattinson, Cummins, Bird, Hazlewood , Starc, Siddle have played a sum total of 0 IPL matches. 

Randomly blaming IPL just shows the insecurity and denial in addressing the actual problem, whatever it is.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> but if you rest a player because he's injury prone you're delaying the inevitable. how about some decent physio's who can help rehab a player from injuries, to help make the problem areas stronger and less likely to break down. there was some stat that showed that siddle had bowled the most overs of our players in the previous summer, but james anderson had bowled about TWO HUNDRED more overs than him. he's not breaking down every 5 minutes due to injury.
> 
> the only way to avoid injuries is to build up the strength of the bowlers, not by hiding them away from cricket.


They may be doing that with Patto at the moment, we dont know that. If he physically hasnt matured yet, why are we increasing his workload? Makes sense to rest him and guide him through just to make sure we aren't losing our best bowler for large periods at a time.

Resting a player isn't delaying the inevitable. It's decreasing his chances of another long stint on the sidelines. With another 13 tests coming along this year, it's imperative we look after our young fast quicks and dont push them too hard.

And anyways, Siddle only bowls in one format and Jimmy is a swing bowler. It's more the 'hit the wicket' types who are more prone to injury due to it being more psychically demanding.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Back on the game, India could be 4 down today at stumps. Our bowling looks very very weak. 

Doherty - India's entire top 6 are right handers so he'll have absolutely no rough to work with.
Henriques & Maxwell - Part timers who should have no effect in the first innings.

We really need Siddle to have a big day if we are to get close to keeping them to a low score.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



JoeyFlyin said:


> Back on the game, India could be 4 down today at stumps. Our bowling looks very very weak.
> 
> Doherty - India's entire top 6 are right handers so he'll have absolutely no rough to work with.
> Henriques & Maxwell - Part timers who should have no effect in the first innings.
> ...


I can see India getting 500 plus declared again. Don't understand the logic in dropping Lyon who has performed pretty well to Doherty (2 Test 3 wickets average 100) and debutant maxwell. Should of gone Lyon and either one of those two but not those two by themselves fpalm

The one good thing that may come out of this thrashing and disastrous selection policy is the current selectors may get replaced with those that will bring consistency back into the side :warne


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

What a fucking disgraceful batting collapse. Australian cricket is a deadset embarrassment. It's not too far of a stretch to see Australia being beaten 10-0 in the Ashes.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Sickburn said:


> What a fucking disgraceful batting collapse. Australian cricket is a deadset embarrassment. It's not too far of a stretch to see Australia being beaten 10-0 in the Ashes.


It won't be 10-0, two tests will be washed out in England at least


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Dohertys bowling average is currently 110.00 :warne


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

this shows the difference between the two groups of batsmen

india's sacrificed a session to learn the bounce, the movement of the pitch. we went out, played stupid shots as early as we could and didn't play it safe, or learn the conditions. now india are reaping the rewards while we have 2 separate collapses.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Sack Arthur and inverarity and bring hohns back and get Steve Waugh to be coach. Hilditch and neilsen didn't make this joke that is now the Australian cricket team. So much for the argus review. Against India in Australia we looked a strong side with a bright future with selectors who chose a good team. Since then they have persisted with players who have shown poor form, continued with a rotation policy that goes against the sacredity of being one of the best eleven Players to represent the nation and making the baggy green as cheap as chips, picked Doherty because of his international experience despite taking a total of two shield wickets this season and let's be honest in the one dayers players pretty much threw wickets away against him. Lyon takes 60 plus wickets at a resonable average and was second best bowler last test match behind pattinson then gets dropped for Doherty who took three wickets in two test against England including on spin friendly Adelaide oval. Sure Lyons not Shane warne but he was best performing since and these idiot selectors had probably dented his confidence by dropping him that he'll go backwards. Lyon and Doherty as a tandem but not Doherty and maxwell for fuck sake. India will win the series and we will get thrashed in the ashes but inverarity will keep selecting players that don't deserve it and pat Howard will insist we rotate to manage injuries. How many injuries did Glenn McGrath get not getting rotated. Or Dennis Lillee after his back injury? Keep with the lunatics running the asylum and will continue to get results like we are getting now!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i dont think arthur can do much here.

stick anyone there and you can only work with the players you have. the people above him are an absolute mess. there is no possible way to say that doherty and maxwell are good enough for test cricket. cowan should soon be dropped too. watson as well. just get some youngsters in that team, give them the chance to impress and let them get a spot. why not give o'keefe a go, instead of going back to the 30 year old doherty who has proven to be a failure? it's an absolute mess.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

get agar in there


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> i dont think arthur can do much here.
> 
> stick anyone there and you can only work with the players you have. the people above him are an absolute mess. there is no possible way to say that doherty and maxwell are good enough for test cricket. cowan should soon be dropped too. watson as well. just get some youngsters in that team, give them the chance to impress and let them get a spot. why not give o'keefe a go, instead of going back to the 30 year old doherty who has proven to be a failure? it's an absolute mess.


Agree. O'keefe has taking more wickets in the shield then doherty, Maxwell and smith combined yet doesn't even get selected. Selctors Drop Lyon but was second highest wicket taker last match wtf!!. Beside cowans hundred and debut he has been a constant failure and Watson is picked on potential rather then form. Warner plays like gilchrist but unlike gilchrist there isn't six other guns in the team to allow him to play like that. The problem is There isn't plenty of batsmen scoring 1000 runs a season in the shield like there was in the 1990's. They all have poor techniques not suitable for test cricket because 20/20 is a huge focus. Take Clarke from the team and it's very, very sad.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Cowan out for Alex Doolan, Watson out for Khawaja, and quite honestly if Wade doesn't keep well then drop him for TPAINE.

Warner, Doolan, Hughes, Khawaja, Clarke, Wade, Henriques, Siddle, Starc, Pattinson, Lyon, with O'Keefe and Ben Cutting carrying drinks and rotating in where necessary.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i'd make hughes and warner open. at least they can smack the ball and reach a decent amount, cowan plods along before falling for nothing. clarke really should be batting at 3, but you can't move him from 5. no sure how many more chances khawaja should get.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I'm finally understanding how bad your selectors are, some really bad decisions. Apparently, this O'Keefe chap has taken more wickets in a recent Cup than all the other current Aussie spinners combined.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I've been calling for O'Keefe to be in the team for ages. Take a look at our first class competition down here (thats the 4 day one)

Bowling stats:

O'Keefe - 17 wickets at 26.76
Doherty - 2 wickets at 80.0
Smith - 1 wicket at 70.0
Maxwell - 7 wickets at 25.42
Lyon - 7 wickets at 71.42

Batting 

O'Keefe - 199 runs at 22.11
Doherty - 36 runs at 9.0
Smith - 296 runs at 37.0
Maxwell - 90 runs at 22.5
Lyon - 54 runs at 6.0

O'Keefe is a great option as a bowling all rounder with Henriques as the batting all rounder. Supplement that with an attack of Pattinson, Starc and Siddle and its not bad at all. Or if the pitch is a dustbowl then drop one of them for Lyon.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

India may as well bat until the morning of day five, then bowl us out in a session.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> I've been calling for O'Keefe to be in the team for ages. Take a look at our first class competition down here (thats the 4 day one)
> 
> Bowling stats:
> 
> ...


Stating the obvious might be redundant in this case, but O'Keefe is an obvious pick. I suspect politics at play, Australian selection has had its fair share of backstage drama. As with most teams.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

watching the game you can tell clarke doesn't want maxwell in the team.

there is still the massive boys club mentality. it forced out our best opener in katich, and our best spinner in hauritz. there's many a mess behind the scenes.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Oh yeah, no doubt. I suspect that O'Keefe was a Katich man and thus Clarke doesn't like him too much.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i must say i find it hilarious warne doing this 'manifesto' when he's part of the problem. he keeps teasing a return, keeps making sure all the attention is on him, tosses up different names seemingly weekly on who the best spin option is. how many spinners have they tried since he retired? 7? 8? its absurd.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yeah Warney has lost the plot, he should just piss off with Liz back to England. I lost a heap of respect for him after all that shit he pulled with Marlon.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

this is the worst australian team i've seen in my lifetime. easily.

i can tolerate a lack of talent. it's the lack of ability to make up for this that is the worst part. just weak, pathetic individuals besides clarke. none of them seem to value their wicket, they play so many stupid shots. they don't have the temprament for test cricket, and the talent pool is as shallow as i've ever seen it. gone are the days where the likes of stuey macgill, brad hodge and darren lehmann regularly missed out on test cricket.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> this is the worst australian team i've seen in my lifetime. easily.
> 
> i can tolerate a lack of talent. it's the lack of ability to make up for this that is the worst part. just weak, pathetic individuals besides clarke. none of them seem to value their wicket, they play so many stupid shots. they don't have the temprament for test cricket, and the talent pool is as shallow as i've ever seen it. gone are the days where the likes of stuey macgill, brad hodge and darren lehmann regularly missed out on test cricket.


Agree with this. Even worse then mid 80's. Overrated players earning too much for weak performances. Besides Clarke, pattinson, siddle and Warner when he doesn't play shit shots the rest wouldn't get a game for Australia in any other era in the 136 year history of the Australian cricket team. Don bradman would be turning in his grave how Australian cricket is run at the moment.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I blame the lack of importnace placed on Shield cricket. The standard of pitches is bad, the standard of cricket is worse and it doesn't get players ready for test match cricket. Ricky Ponting is far and away the best in Shield cricket right now and he was struggling massively in tests by the end.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Clarke's wicket made my balls tingle, what a ripper.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> this is the worst australian team i've seen in my lifetime. easily.
> 
> i can tolerate a lack of talent. it's the lack of ability to make up for this that is the worst part. just weak, pathetic individuals besides clarke. none of them seem to value their wicket, they play so many stupid shots. they don't have the temprament for test cricket, and the talent pool is as shallow as i've ever seen it. gone are the days where the likes of stuey macgill, brad hodge and darren lehmann regularly missed out on test cricket.


Vastly over exaggerated post. We have the best quicks anywhere in the world and a huge talent pool of depth. We have four or five fast bowlers who can be rotated in and out of the side and perform instantly. Massive positive. Its just unfortunate that the decks in India havent favored fast bowlers for the last 100 years, and it's always a tough initiation first time round. Same for batsman. Poor players of spin are generally going to struggle.

That being said, our batting is woeful, but we have only just lost Hussey and Ponting, two of the great Australian middle order batsman. Look how India went against England in their first series without Laxman and Dravid. Players dont just come in (in India mind you) and start making runs like Hussey and Ponting did.

Be patient, it's not all doom and gloom. We have only lost two tests on the bounce so it aint the end of the world yet.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

South Africa have the best pace bowlers by far. Steyn, Morkel and Philander are brilliant in tandem. Haven't seen England play in awhile but Anderson is quality and they were easily better last Ashes series. 

As far as this team goes, Doherty is fucking horrible, Maxwell is not a test cricketer, Hughes is lacking against spin, Cowan is way too slow, Watson should be opening, Warner needs to pull his head in and think about his shots, Henriques is new and Clarke is our only outstanding player.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



JoeyFlyin said:


> Vastly over exaggerated post. We have the best quicks anywhere in the world and a huge talent pool of depth. We have four or five fast bowlers who can be rotated in and out of the side and perform instantly. Massive positive. Its just unfortunate that the decks in India havent favored fast bowlers for the last 100 years, and it's always a tough initiation first time round. Same for batsman. Poor players of spin are generally going to struggle.
> 
> That being said, our batting is woeful, but we have only just lost Hussey and Ponting, two of the great Australian middle order batsman. Look how India went against England in their first series without Laxman and Dravid. Players dont just come in (in India mind you) and start making runs like Hussey and Ponting did.
> 
> Be patient, it's not all doom and gloom. We have only lost two tests on the bounce so it aint the end of the world yet.


it's not over exaggerated at all. in my lifetime it is the worst australian cricket team. we have 4-5 fast bowlers who are also injured and damaged the potential rotation. 

it's not the lack of ability that's annoying me, it's the lack of effort. how many stupid shots did you see when all a batsman needed to do was block. i expect someone like watson to no play a stupid shot on a pitch with horribly unpredictable bounce. to think that man is a vice captain, he should be smarter then that.

that second test was just us bending over begging for it from india. no desire, no want to keep your wicket, it all seemed just a bit hard for them really, the poor buggers :no:

and what makes me make that statement as well is the lack of players performing domestically. im a fan of chadd sayers, but for him to be the leading wicket taker in the shield shows a big dip in quality levels. khawaja replacing hughes? whoop di fuck. a guy with many chances being tossed aside for a guy with many chances.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Also it's been a steady slide since the Ashes defeat. Sure, beating up on India and Sri Lanka on our pitches is all well and good, but we were exposed by South Africa and flatout outplayed during their series. Couldn't take 20 wickets in Adelaide, and couldn't bat out a draw in Perth.

The cleanout needs to happen from the top down. Inverarity is a useless, clueless cunt who shouldn't be within cooee of a selection panel - he's almost as bad as the last wanker.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Agree. This chopping and changing of the side every 2nd test is beyond a joke. Pretty hard to get a settled XI when blokes are getting rested. 

I remember the days when it was quite hard to get a baggy green cap...


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Stupid move by BCCI to drop such a dangerous player like Sehwag in midst of this series where we are crushing the Aussies.

Although,I really don't foresee the Australians making any valiant comeback in this series,yet this news of Sehwag being dropped will definitely relieve them(albeit,a little).


Finally I think Border-Gavaskar trophy is heading towards India,yeah!


Go India Go!4=0


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Boots2Asses said:


> yet this news of Sehwag being dropped will definitely relieve them(albeit,a little).


Are you kidding? he's averaged 9 in this series. I'd love him in the Indian side, he's been utter shite.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Are you kidding? he's averaged 9 in this series. I'd love him in the Indian side, he's been utter shite.


No,I was serious! They say ,"form is temporary and class is permanent."You never know when a player of the caliber of Sehwag may regain his form back.And if he could have regained his form in this series,we could have further demoralised the Aussies.


Anyways,since now he had been dropped,lets see which way the next game will move.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

England putting on a batting masterclass once more. Mickey Arthur should have recorded it and force the Australian top order (minus Pup) to watch it continuously before the 3rd test.

Cook just eats up the runs, it's going to be a brilliant battle between him and Clarke for most runs during the Ashes


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Shame it came on the back of a disastrous first innings batting performance which has proven alarming given the ease with which New Zealand in reply and subsequently England the second time round have batted. Compton getting a century will hopefully give him some confidence since he's been one of the only folk in the batting area people haven't been convinced by. Cook just continues to perform to a ridiculously high standard. Agreed Cook vs Clarke will be a mouthwatering battle come the Ashes.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Boots2Asses said:


> No,I was serious! They say ,"form is temporary and class is permanent."You never know when a player of the caliber of Sehwag may regain his form back.And if he could have regained his form in this series,we could have further demoralised the Aussies.
> 
> 
> Anyways,since now he had been dropped,lets see which way the next game will move.


He deserves to be dropped, he can't rely on his name and reputation for so long.

On Eng v NZ, I was a little disappointed that England mounted a great fightback, really rooting for NZ here, want them to win a few Tests, they've lost a lot, lol.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Boots2Asses said:


> No,I was serious! They say ,"form is temporary and class is permanent."You never know when a player of the caliber of Sehwag may regain his form back.And if he could have regained his form in this series,we could have further demoralised the Aussies.
> 
> 
> Anyways,since now he had been dropped,lets see which way the next game will move.


I would much rather play Sehwag, who is playing utter shite and is a player who i honestly don't rate anymore, than have them bring in another guy who will be hungry to cement his place in the side.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Compton is like Cowan, a model brick wall that hasn't (until today) shown much flair as an opener.

The pitch in Dunedin is flat and basically a road, unless NZ can have a brilliant morning session, it'll be a drawn game.

Still, it's good to see NZ actually having some spirit and backbone in a test for a change.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

compton has made runs. he's nothing like cowan


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yeah I like Compton but he's been a guy clearly overshadowed by Cook and when you've got the majority of the team firing on all cylinders people like him stick out when the runs aren't coming and pressure mounts. I recall he was an able body in India and got some important runs even if Cook & others kicked on and got the match winning runs. He's got potential and hopefully this series is a chance for him to find his feet and grow into test cricket. Root looks a special talent if he's nurtured well enough and there's talk of promoting him to opener eventually, so the series should be a chance for Compton to state a case for himself.

Yeah its always welcome long term when any potential complacency in the side gets outed early. The 2nd innings performance in the situation has been a good recovery and demonstration of the mentality, but sides like New Zealand exploiting a fragile and brittle performance stands us in good stead in ensuring the focus and approach to each game doesn't become lax. New Zealand showing a bit of fight is welcomed as you mentioned Mav. Always good to see sides making a game of it and providing for game competition instead of rolling over.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Ajmal is a freak.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> NEW DELHI: South African pace legend Allan Donald feels cricket would be a poorer sport once Sachin Tendulkar retires from the scene as the Indian veteran is "Maradona and Pele put together" for the game.
> 
> "Sachin Tendulkar's charm goes beyond the field. For cricket he is Maradona and Pele put together, it is as simple as that. Cricket will be a poorer sport when he quits the game. He has been unbelievably special," the 46-year-old South African has written in the upcoming book 'Sachin -- Cricketer of the Century', authored by Vimal Kumar and set to hit the stands later this month.
> 
> ...


Allan Donald believes that Tendulkar is the G.O.A.T! 

Link:http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/sports/cricket/series-tournament/sachin-tendulkar-bids-adieu-to-odis/top-stories/For-cricket-Sachin-is-Maradona-and-Pele-put-together-Donald/articleshow/18890373.cms



@sXe Maveric

Mate you red repped me for saying class is permanent,and India should have retained Sehwag!But anyway,no hard feelings for you.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Boots2Asses said:


> Allan Donald believes that Tendulkar is the G.O.A.T!
> 
> Link:http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/sports/cricket/series-tournament/sachin-tendulkar-bids-adieu-to-odis/top-stories/For-cricket-Sachin-is-Maradona-and-Pele-put-together-Donald/articleshow/18890373.cms
> 
> ...


Sir Donald George Bradman says hi


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> Sir Donald George Bradman says hi


Allan Donald thinks otherwise.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Boots2Asses said:


> Allan Donald thinks otherwise.


Bradman, sobers, Richards, Hobbs and warne were named cricketers of twentieth century with bradman getting 100% of votes.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Australian cricket has lost the plot, pattinson our best bowler is out of next test because didn't fill out a questionnaire. Fuck you mickey Arthur and John inverarity look forward to another thrashing. India and England laughing at us.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Doesn't matter what Donald thinks, Bradman is the undisputable GOAT unless you're Indian in which case you're wrong.

Its hard to compare across eras. Increases in technology mean bats are much bigger, much better and have bigger middles than those even 10 years ago, let alone 80. Boundaries have been brought in which never happened in the past and pitches are covered which never happened back in the day. So if it rained you got a sticky wicket and you were fucked. However look past that to purely the stats, Bradman averaged 99.94. No one has even come close to that and its unlikely anyone will do ever again. Take a minimum of 20 innings, the person who is next after Bradman is Pollock who finished with 60.97, then comes Headley with 60.83, the Sutcliffe with 60.73. Thats an insane gap. 38.97 runs inbetween 1st and 2nd then 0.24 between 2nd and 4th. Not to mention Bradman had a few years taken out of his career due to world war 2. 

"Bradman's career Test batting average of 99.94 is often cited as statistically the greatest achievement by any sportsman in any major sport."

That pretty much says it all. Tendulkar is brilliant and the best batsman i have ever witnessed in my lifetime but absolutely no one can compare to The Don.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> Australian cricket has lost the plot, pattinson our best bowler is out of next test because didn't fill out a questionnaire. Fuck you mickey Arthur and John inverarity look forward to another thrashing. India and England laughing at us.


Shane Watson, James Pattinson, Mitchell Johnson, Usman Khawaja are all out because of it. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> Australian cricket has lost the plot, *pattinson our best bowler is out of next test because didn't fill out a questionnaire.* Fuck you mickey Arthur and John inverarity look forward to another thrashing. India and England laughing at us.


the fuck is this?

what is the story behind that? surely not. surely.

england decided to, a few years ago, copy the successful system we had while they were a shambles. roles well an truly reversed now. it's just an embarrassment to cricket, and it's our own doing, that's the worst part.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

4 players axed. Our coach is a dumb cunt.:lmao

We are definitely getting white washed now.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Shane Watson, James Pattinson, Mitchell Johnson and Usman Khawaja will not be considered for Australia's third Test against India in Mohali after ignoring team orders following the crushing innings defeat in Hyderabad. After the loss inside three and a half days, the coach Mickey Arthur asked every member of the squad to let him know three points on how their individual performances and those of the team could be improved.

The players were informed of the task on Tuesday night and were asked to ensure it was done by Saturday evening. Every other player completed the requirements, either by emailing or texting Arthur their points or by slipping a note under his door. However, as of Monday morning the four players, including the vice-captain Watson, had neglected to comply. Arthur, captain Michael Clarke and team manager Gavin Dovey met and discussed how to handle the situation and decided that it needed to be a "line-in-the-sand moment".

"After Hyderabad the whole team was really hurting, we were discussing ways of getting back into the series," Arthur said. "We were particularly aware of where we were as a team and how we were going to get back. I asked the players at the end of the game to give me an individual presentation. I wanted three points from each of them technically, mentally and team as to how we were going to get back over the next couple of games, how we were going to get ourselves back into the series.

"Unfortunately four players didn't comply with that. We pride ourselves on attitude. We have given the players a huge amount of latitude to get culture and attitude right. We believe that those behaviours with what we want to do with this team, how we want to take this team to be the best in the world, teams that are the best in the world have best attitudes and best behaviour patterns and a good, hard, ruthless culture. I believe those four players unfortunately did not meet my requirements so those four are not available for selection for this Test match.

"That's a line-in-the-sand moment. We have given these guys absolute clarity. We have given this team a huge amount of time to buy in with what we want to do for the Australian cricket team. We have given a vision to these guys that is spelt out. We've given an expectation that is spelt out and although this incident might seem very small in isolation this is a line-in-the-sand moment for us as a unit in our quest to become the best in the world.

"I think the best thing that these three days off have given me is reflection time, to reflect on how well have I been going in my job, like I expect everyone else to do when you're 2-0 down in the series. Myself and Pup came to the conclusion that we have been so focused on winning cricket games that maybe some people have been cutting corners. Perhaps there have been some soft options taken.

"We decided that we needed to really get that in line."

The decision leaves Australia with only 13 players available for the third Test, which starts on Thursday. However, Matthew Wade may yet be ruled out due to injury, which would leave only 12 available when Brad Haddin joins the group.

Available players: Michael Clarke (capt), David Warner, Ed Cowan, Phillip Hughes, Moises Henriques, Glenn Maxwell, Steven Smith, Peter Siddle, Mitchell Starc, Xavier Doherty, Nathan Lyon, Brad Haddin (wk)

Doubtful: Matthew Wade (wk)

Out: Shane Watson, James Pattinson, Mitchell Johnson, Usman Khawaja


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> The coach said the quartet are "gutted". He added it was the toughest day of his coaching career, but a step necessary in his goal to make Australia's the No.1 Test side in world cricket.


drop best players. become number 1 team

STRAYA


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bradman is the goat of tests, Tendulkar is the goat of one dayers. (although I also think bevan was a hell of a one day batsman with the way he could finish off games) As tests is the pinacle of the sport gotta give the nod to bradman. I do respect Tendulkar and all he's done for the sport though and warne even said that tendulkar was the greatest batsman he faced. Donald may just be only judging people he has faced also. Statistically he was the best although my favourite batsman to watch was Mark Waugh.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Australia are a very very far way off number one test side. Dropping Pattinson and Watson and making Johnson unavailable to be picked isn't going to do shit for the side except make morale worse. Seriously over a fucking questionnaire. Would Shane warne or any other player from that era got dropped for the same thing? Petty bullshit and he reckons make Australia no.1 again. Not on Arthur/inverarity watch.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hopefully the coach gets dropped in the not too distant future. It's obviously not working and I get the feeling some players don't have a lot of respect for him and tbh I can't blame them. The selecters need to be made accountable for their fuck ups too. Too much politics these days.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

based on who's available:

warner, cowan, clarke, hughes, haddin, wade, henriques, siddle, starc, doherty, lyon

haddin can at least play spin, rest picks itself. swap hughes and clarke around based on how high pup decides to go.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Wade might get ruled out injured.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

He gave them 5 days to make 3 points on how to improve performance? 5 days? :lmao

What did he think this was? A test match?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Wade might get ruled out injured.


yeah but if he's fit i'd play both. otherwise maxwell can play. or smith. i don't care.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Aussies axed for not doing their homework.:lmao

All in Ashes year too, and I thought we had issues after the first innings against New Zealand. Beautiful. Carry on.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> "Players were asked to outline three points on what they bring to the team by email or in person, and given five days to complete the task. The four players did not complete the assignment by the given deadline."


LOLOL, this is too silly to be true. 

Holy shit.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Boots2Asses said:


> Allan Donald believes that Tendulkar is the G.O.A.T!
> 
> @sXe Maveric
> 
> Mate you red repped me for saying class is permanent,and India should have retained Sehwag!But anyway,no hard feelings for you.


As a fellow Indian, I'd prefer if you stop posting. You remind me how obnoxious most glory hunting Indian fans are, Oh well you get all sorts around here.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nige™;15199810 said:


> Aussies axed for not doing their homework.:lmao
> 
> All in Ashes year too, and I thought we had issues after the first innings against New Zealand. Beautiful. Carry on.


This is why Australia are going down shit creek without a paddle in cricket. 

A disgrace to Australian Cricket

Axed for not doing homework, jesus come on!

I hope they get pumped in the next test.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Being English i'd be more than happy if Shane Watson isn't in the next Ashes series. I really rate him as a player, good bowling and seems to get 50+ every time I watch him bat. Johnson missing too is nice but he's a bit hit and miss from what i've seen.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



MakingAStupidAcc said:


> Being English i'd be more than happy if Shane Watson isn't in the next Ashes series. I really rate him as a player, good bowling and seems to get 50+ every time I watch him bat. Johnson missing too is nice but he's a bit hit and miss from what i've seen.


Exactly! He's a top player and the Vice-Captain. They seriously have more to worry about then homework though. Watson did leave because of his baby being born though - I think.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Dec_619 said:


> Exactly! He's a top player and the Vice-Captain. They seriously have more to worry about then homework though. Watson did leave because of his baby being born though - I think.


Sky sports news over here reported the same earlier today, he was going to ask to be left out of the match anyway because he wants to be home with his wife during her pregnancy.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Watson won't play Test Cricket for Australia again. Rightly so, he's a limited overs specialist. Has done fuck all the last 18 months in test cricket.
Also dropping them for that is just fucking stupid. Kawaja and Johnno didn't even play in the test match~! What were they meant to write?
Australian cricket is in a shambles. And this is going to cause a rift amongst some players and Clarke I would have to imagine.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



MakingAStupidAcc said:


> Sky sports news over here reported the same earlier today, he was going to ask to be left out of the match anyway because he wants to be home with his wife during her pregnancy.


Nah, he only came home because he got dropped from this match. If he hadn;t got dropped he'd have probably missed the birth. 



Sickburn said:


> Watson won't play Test Cricket for Australia again. *Rightly so, he's a limited overs specialist*. Has done fuck all the last 18 months in test cricket.
> Also dropping them for that is just fucking stupid. Kawaja and Johnno didn't even play in the test match~! What were they meant to write?
> Australian cricket is in a shambles. And this is going to cause a rift amongst some players and Clarke I would have to imagine.


fuck out of here with that nonsense. He's a quality opener, and he hasn't got a chance to open the batting in the past 18 months. Cowan needs to get dropped ASAP, and have an opening pair of Warner/Watson, Hughes in at 3, Clarke at 4, ??? at 5, Henriques at 6, Wade at 7, O'Keefe at 8, Starc at 9, Siddle at 10 and Pattinson at 11. 

There's a gap at 5 seeing as no one deserves the spot at all really. tbh Brad Haddin deserves the spot over mostly everyone playing state cricket at the moment not named Ponting which is deplorable.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i heard smith has been playing well but he has the technique of a tennis player.

i'd stick haddin in and let wade continue keeping. either that or stick a kid in at 5, like travis head or something and just let him keep playing. dont drop him, dont put tons of pressure on him, just give a kid like him a go. can't possibly be any worse than what we're doing already.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Nah, he only came home because he got dropped from this match. If he hadn;t got dropped he'd have probably missed the birth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps specialist was too strong of a word. But Watson is a much better short form player than he is at test cricket.
I rate him as probably the best T20 player in the world, certainly for Australia.
I just don't think his form warrants him a spot in the Test side.
Having said that there isn't much out there atm by the looks of things.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Anyway, the good thing from all this is that one great player will now focus on the proper form of cricket instead of wasting his time on tests.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Watson lacks the patience to be a grat test player. The 20-something innings before making a century is proof of that, and in particular that awful shot selection on 96 against the Windies. If he had a bit of Cowan's temperament, he'd be a lot more suited to test conditions.

As for a #5 batsmen, I'd honestly put Wade there and bring in Ben Cutting at #6 or #7


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

if cowan had a bit of cowan's supposed temperament cowan would be good.

it's a myth. cowan might spend more balls out there than other, but what's the point if you end it by doing something dumb? might as well have gotten out 5 overs ago.

when the game is on the line, there's only 1 player capable of standing up in pressure moments, and that's clarke. no one else.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Cutting in at 6? :hayden3 you off your head son?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Who else is going to do it? Haddin? :lol he'd do a hammy strecthing in the warmup. Not like that spot matters with :clarke going up the order.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

why are we sticking a bowler at 6?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

All rounder 8*D

His Shield form has been impressive.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

yes as a bowler

if we're gonna shove in a bowler who can smack the ball around then we might as well play johnson. playing a guy who averages 26.7 in the shield at number 6 is lunacy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Who else is going to do it? Haddin? :lol he'd do a hammy strecthing in the warmup. Not like that spot matters with :clarke going up the order.


This season,

Haddin - 468 runs at 52.00 
Cutting - 348 runs at 38.66	

:kobe8


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Was browsing cricket videos on youtube and saw this:






Cricket + boobs = Win!


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Ever since Haddin played that stupid shot :StephenA when Australia were in trouble at 6/19 I've not much cared for him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I like Haddin. Met him a few times, once was at a training day i had at the SCG. Haddin, Steve Rixon (coach and former player), Mike Young (australian fielding coach) and a few other NSW shield players (Katich was also having a hit in the nets) ran us through some drills which was fun and he was a nice guy. The other time i met him was after our final exams in my 2nd year of uni iirc. We'd been to the pub, then we got a case of beer and we were sat watching Easts vs UNSW first grade play and Haddin was on the boundary. 

Spoke to him a little and then sat down. Aside from me there was only 1 other cricket fan there so we were the only ons really watching. One of the chicks was like 'who is that' and the resulting convo went like

Me: Thats Brad Haddin, plays for Australia and NSW
Mate: He's a fucking king
Haddin (turning around): King? I'm a fucking god mate

:lol so cocky yet hilarious to hear.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yeah Brad is really down to earth. Met him a little while ago and he wasn't afraid of making fun of himself. Spoke about his fear of talking in front of the camera and on live TV. Even gave us a gag of how he used the word 'breast' to describe his favorite test hundred.  

And hey, he is a much better keeper than Wade. Matty has the nod with the bat, but in India, you want a wicketkeeper who will reward your spinners work.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

0/109 at lunch? :artest3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

that was actually.... good.

im really confused.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Pitch is much flatter than any other one so far this tour. Thats why.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

India will make 500+ on this pitch. It's an absolute belter. No swing for Starc,no seam movement for Siddle and Doherty wont turn it at all til day 5.\

We need 350 here to have hope of a draw.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

99. Unlucky.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

australian spinners in 'how to get carted and disappoint people'


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Where is that muppet who thinks dropping Sehwag was a bad move? :kobe


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

We'll lose this. Bowled out for 150 on day 5.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



JoeyFlyin said:


> We'll lose this. Bowled out for 150 on day 5.


I doubt it, with 1 day washed out, I'm predicting a draw.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

haha india will make like 0/600 and skittle us for < 150. easily. no spine.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> haha india will make like 0/600 and skittle us for < 150. easily. no spine.


Smith and Starc proved otherwise. Although the pitch might play differently in the 2nd innings.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

we dont have batsmen who perform over 2 innings.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Great fightback by Australia. Considering the indians were 0-289, to get them out for 499 is a decent effort. Led by Peter Siddle who gives everything and bowls with plenty of heart even if the pitch doesn't give him a lot. Got all the respect in the world for him. A draw looks like the most likely result now, as long as the aussies bat smart.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

warner undoing a day of great work

fucking moron.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I did say "bat smart" I guess that isn't in Warners vernacular. I wouldn't be surprised if Clarke scores a match saving century, especially after his failure in the first innings.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

thank fuck england have half a brain and will allow drs. howler on cowan. pitching outside leg and with a big stride forward.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

we'll still lose. we're fucking useless


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

what is the fucking point of having a no ball review if you still give a no ball out?

this is ridiculous.

cowan, pup, hughes all incorrectly out.

can see why they love no drs.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yeah been some absolute howlers.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> what is the fucking point of having a no ball review if you still give a no ball out?


Because that was not a no-ball fpalm A small portion of his heel was behind the line. In any case, it was marginal and the original decision had to be upheld.

The only shocker was Hughes and that has been compensated by Pujara's wicket in the first innings.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

2 wrongs don't make a right. Aleem Dar is a horrible umpire. Its a fucking disgrace that he gets paid to do it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

there was nothing behind the line and you're absolutely blind if you think otherwise

apparently another shocker denies the x man a wicket. surprise surprise.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Because that was not a no-ball fpalm A small portion of his heel was behind the line. In any case, it was marginal and the original decision had to be upheld.
> 
> The only shocker was Hughes and that has been compensated by Pujara's wicket in the first innings.


Interested in tests now are you? I thought they were slow and boring


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

He only pops up when India win. Went missing during the consecutive 4-0 beltings against England and Australia last year 8*D


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BULLY said:


> Interested in tests now are you? I thought they were slow and boring


I am commenting on the whining in this thread, not the test match 

Anyway, true, tests are slow and boring but the Indian batsmen are making it entertaining - Dhawan, Dhoni etc Playing it like ODIs

And, when it is as close as this was, it is similar to T20s or ODIs 

The first test was fine because of Dhoni's knock but the second test was a boring timefiller


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> He only pops up when India win. Went missing during the consecutive 4-0 beltings against England and Australia last year 8*D



Nope, I am back because IPL is about to start


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

IPL? Isn't that the cash hungry slog and bash farce? Enjoy discussing with yourself.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hit and giggle, harboring players with no heart like tait that aren't good enough to make it in tests.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

tait was certainly good enough to play tests

tait's body on the other hand wasn't. his world cup was absolutely incredible.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> IPL? Isn't that the cash hungry slog and bash farce? Enjoy discussing with yourself.


Nope, the tournament for which most players are so desperate to play, they are readily available for it no matter what 

And, which gets more people watching it than a whole year of tests combined :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

dont know how anyone can take anything that pays kane richardson 700-800k to play and glen maxwell 1 mil to play seriously. money hungry and corrupt garbage. no soul whatsoever.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Simple. It is more entertaining than any of the garbage dished out by tests over the century. Keeps more people in the seats too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

well that's just wrong


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:bosh


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> well that's just wrong


Nope, perfect for cricket's future. Entertaining, viewer friendly and competitive. No longer being held down by uninspiring gameplay


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Correct, tests are the future, not that samey 20/20 stuff.

Glad you've come round to the side of intelligence after all this time


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> Correct, tests are the future, not that samey 20/20 stuff.
> 
> Glad you've come round to the side of intelligence after all this time


Comprehension epic fail fpalm

What else can be expected by those who don't want to realise that the uninspiring tests are losing popularity and entertaining T20s are gaining? :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

IPL is a bucket of shit compared to the BBL. BBL actually promotes an even contest.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Comprehension epic fail fpalm
> 
> What else can be expected by those who don't want to realise that the uninspiring tests are losing popularity and entertaining T20s are gaining? :lmao


sarcasm epic fail

jesus christ.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> IPL is a bucket of shit compared to the BBL. BBL actually promotes an even contest.


Both are entertaining and fun to watch. IPL is way more competitive (with good players from most countries) and popular. 

Don't worry, have fun with your simple, forgettable test matches


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> sarcasm epic fail


Coming up with excuses - epic fail


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

you seriously think that i actually could not understand what you wrote and that i also do not know what my purpose was with that post?

you're dumber than i thought.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> you seriously think that i actually could not understand what you wrote and that i also do not know what my purpose was with that post?


Yes. Considering the kind and level of intelligence that you have showed in your previous posts, this is quite obvious.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

just leave. you're an embarrassment.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Yes. Considering the kind and level of intelligence that you have showed in your previous posts, this is quite obvious.


lol @ the irony of this post. There's more sign of intelligence on mars than there is in your head.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I thought Indians were supposed to be smart?


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> just leave. you're an embarrassment.


Looking at the mirror and talking, eh? 

Anyway, the people talking about "smartness" are the ones who say tests are popular than T20s. Now, THAT is irony :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

ooooh trying the sarcasm game are we lad?


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> ooooh trying the sarcasm game are we lad?


Or the excuses game?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

you're welcome to start that game whenever you want.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

IPL is a sack of shit. BBL > IPL.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i enjoyed the bbl immensely. i liked the idea of the flashing stumps.

ipl doesnt even have a tv deal here :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

BUT ITS SO POPULAR


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> ipl doesnt even have a tv deal here :lmao


Because your channels weren't able to afford it


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That doesn't even make sense


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Our channels can afford the best sport in the world in football (soccer if you don't understand). So I'm sure our channels can afford your shitty IPL if they wanted it. They obviously don't because its trash.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Because your channels weren't able to afford it


:StephenA


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

there was a legal dispute between the indian board and channel 10. due to this dispute channel 10 refused to show it, not to mention the poor ratings and the channel it was on (1hd) moving away from being a purely sporting channel and showing tv shows and movies, which really was the death of the channel as something decent. now they only have the formula one rights really, which is fucking annoying.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

All of you stop trolling and discuss cricket.

Thanks.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

We're not trolling.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

All of us, Joel? The only troll in here is the one from India. Do what BULK would have wanted, send him on another vacation


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Read over the thread. Then You'll see who the real troll here is.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> IPL? Isn't that the cash hungry slog and bash farce? Enjoy discussing with yourself.





BULLY said:


> Interested in tests now are you? I thought they were slow and boring





sXe_Maverick said:


> He only pops up when India win. Went missing during the consecutive 4-0 beltings against England and Australia last year 8*D


Yeah, go ahead. Read the thread. Personal attacks like the above was what started it when we were just discussing cricket. Look who are talking about trolling


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

How are they personal attacks?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Don't really care who started it. Just move on from the Test vs ODI & T20 nonsense, because it's been done to death and it only leads to flaming, which leads to bans.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao Darth fears the ban.

I hope Tassie win the Shield come Friday, Punter deserves a state title, his form in the comp has been amazing (shame it didn't transcend to the national stage).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Forgot to post this the other day when i saw it. "David Warner's" homework










:lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

lost it at 'he strong'


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao that's fucking brilliant


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

can someone hit warner with a bat to get across the fact that he's a fucking retard?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Dunno much about cricket but I know David is a wicked spin bowler.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

he's nothing more than a part timer really. used to be a spinner as a kid. has an action identical to warne.

pitch looks terrible but is actually playing alright. sharma's ball to hughes was fucking nasty. rattled him big time. but there's runs out there. watto needs to stand up and make runs.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Another awful batting display.

This must be the worst Aussie side ever.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

it's the worst since the 80's.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Another awful batting display.
> 
> This must be the worst Aussie side ever.


Whilst player wise it is certainly one of the weakest lineups ever, alot of the blame for results in India needs to be put on the selectors and coach. The selection of Xavier Doherty whose form in the shield was 2/80 that season so far is an embarrassment and a slap in the face to Steven o'keefe. To pick Usman Khawaja and not play him after continued batting collapses and poor scores and persist with allrounders to make up the fact we can't take twenty wickets is stupidity personified. To drop Lyon, bring in Doherty and Maxwell, dump Maxwell after taking most wickets in second test play Doherty and Lyon in third but then play Lyon and Maxwell and drop Doherty it is no wonder the players are playing how they are and the 'culture is weak' There is no consistency. henriques performs well first test but struggles next two test so hey let's not give a promising young player a run let's dump him and bring in the previous young player we dumped after giving him a bit of a run in smith (whose batting has been decent but bowling terrible) instead of khawaja who is the official reserve batsman. It's just a fucking sad mess. The coach who in the previous test dropped four players for not doing homework doesn't seem to do anything but defend himself because the mistakes in the first test happened in the second test and third test and now fourth test. Is a batting coach over there because after all these low scores you'd think he would teach patience and to bat sensibly like India has. To think that a once great Australian team has been reduced to this rabble and looking at getting their first whitewash 0-4 since 1969/70 makes me feel gutted. Sure once the warne/McGrath era ended we weren't going to dominate and struggle but the off field leadership has turned this team into an absolute joke. Mickey Arthur, Pat Howard and John inverarity the history will judge you all harshly and if they were honest decent men they would resign after this embarrassment. But I fear they both look at this through rose tinted glasses and after a thrashing in the two back to back ashes series, then and only then they may realize how much damage they have done but it will be to little to late.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

This Fulton fellow from NZ is a find. Showing some great form against the Poms.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

tendulkar not being given out after hitting inline with middle and hitting middle stump about halfway up.

terrible.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Great session of cricket going on right now. Bowlers steaming in, batsmen finding it tough


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

heyoooo this is alright

match has been tops. lyon been causing so many problems.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



93.20 said:


> tendulkar not being given out after hitting inline with middle and hitting middle stump about halfway up.
> 
> terrible.


Got him this time.

Bit of justice there.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

dont think there's a bigger wanker in cricket than kohli.

this overappealing is fucking disgraceful. team deserves to be fined. anything that comes off the pad and it's a solid 7-8 seconds of harassment and shouting.

it was disgusting when we were hated for it and it's disgusting now.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Kohli is a bug-eyed twat. The over appealing is a disgrace and they know without DRS they can try and influence umpires into giving shocking decisions.

That said, 5-89 after the bowlers actually showed some venom is a fucking disgrace. An absolute farcical performance with the bat that sums up the whole tour as an abject failure. If these sorry sacks of shit think they're any hope of getting the Ashes, then :lmao x a billion.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

BIG WATTO failed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

watson's shot as absolutely awful. hughes was again stiff, cowan played alright, warner lol.

it's painful to watch smith play knowing that all watson had to do was take 2 steps down the wicket instead of trying to tonk the ball out of the ground when it wasnt even short. so stupid.

and to be fair in england we wont be facing pitches that look like a day fiver on day 1 and ping off in random directions from ball 1.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yes, but the English batsmen will eat up the shit we bowl, and their pace attack, not to mention Swann, will destroy our top order and again leave it to Pup to try and win it single handedly.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

the same english attack that let a middle 30's bald sheepshagger hit a ton?

our bowling attack is fine. pattinson, starc, siddle and lyon is good enough to bowl out any team. we've just struggled in india. lets not forget the beating we gave them at home. if this test series was played outside of india it would be a lot closer.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

They can't play outside India. We also beat up Sri Lanka and West Indies and were 'fixed.' Then we failed to beat South Africa (despite 2 great chances).

The whole team needs a reshuffle, from top to bottom


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

we didnt fail in south africa. we won a test each, won the odi series and drew the t20's. i'd say that's pretty good for an apparently dismal team.

and we can't play in india. that's my point. we have players who aren't used to the conditions.

but to use this as a barometer for the ashes when the conditions will be so, so different is just wrong. the ball isn't going to turn a mile. there will be drs. it's a bad series, yes, and there's been a lot of problems, but sometimes you need a tour like this just to iron out the problems and force through changes needed.

im not saying we're not going to get thumped in the ashes. im not saying we're going to win the ashes. i just dont think you can use a series in india on minefield's as a barometer as to how we will perform in the ashes.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I meant us hosting the Saffas.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hey Bully, told ya :connery2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

where we put in some brilliant batting performances and got denied by a brilliant faf innings and then a poor display in the last match against the best all round team in the world?

lets not forget day 2 in the first test was rained out too. and we still almost won within 4 days.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Hey Bully, told ya :connery2


Told me what?


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Michael Clarke is the only australian top order batsman averaging over 40 (52). Our bowling attack will perform well in England but our batting has been atrocious not just this series but for a couple of series now and if you take clarkes runs away results will be a lot worse. The top order needs to start playing with maturity and spending a few weeks of IPL isn't going to solve our batting problems. England will win the ashes but bowling wise we will do well but batting to let us down.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

wow fulton makes back to back centuries against england


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

jesus fucking christ this fucking ending.

fuck your short form, nothing beats this tension.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao

You are talking as if there are no close matches in T20

There are more high-tension matches in a season of IPL than the entirety of test cricket. Once in a blue moon day for test cricket.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

no one cares

amazing by monty. prior has been an absolute soldier.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Exactly. No one cares especially when there is no result even after all this  fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

what a fucking game. back and forth, back and forth, england have saved it, then nz are on top, england save it, then nz take 2 wickets in an over, then hero monty.

bloody amazing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

best ending to a match i've seen since edgbaston. ridiculous


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

PRIOR


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Damn i missed it


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i missed it too


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Is there somewhere you can download cricket matches from?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

pretty sure there is. i'll take a look.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Matt Prior you fucking hero. Really wish I was able to watch it, sadly whilst this dramatic ending was happening I was fast asleep... Just wish that Bell could have been there till the end he it amazing as well to survive for that long. It sort of reminds me of the game in the Ashes at Cardiff when Anderson and Panesar batted for ages to save the test.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Was flicking inbetween the cricket & Raw last night, well this morning and when Root went I thought that was it. I was shocked when I woke up this morning to see what happened.

Heroic from Bell & Prior especially, Broad too and Monty playing his dramatic part too with the close call running & diving! The dropped catches were amusing and Prior having the bails stay in place after the stumps were hit was just madness. Amazing end but work to be done. I hope it was just complacency but I already miss Swanny.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Planned on going to bed after RAW but ended up staying up until 5.30am. Cricket is the only sport in the world where after 5 days it still keeps you glued to the TV. What an ending. Brilliant batting from Prior and Bell.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

And, the cricket goodness begins. Two months of pure cricket entertainment.

Let it roll. DD vs KKR today. Got to be an interesting match.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Classic RCB vs MI match. Man, who wants any other form of cricket when exciting matches like these happen !


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Classic RCB vs MI match. Man, who wants any other form of cricket when exciting matches like these happen !


Any partially intelligent person.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

^^ :lmao

Anyway, WHAT . A . MATCH yesterday! Super over. Gayle and Kohli vs Steyn. Just beautiful :clap


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

In one second, the match changed from winning to losing.

Classic.

:lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

no-one cares.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Look who wants to join the party

Unfortunately for him, IPL happens during the vacation time in India and if anything, ECB must reschedule their county cricket if they want to participate in IPL 

http://www.espncricinfo.com/ci/content/current/story/628949.html



> *David Collier, the ECB chief executive, has urged the BCCI to reschedule future IPL seasons to dovetail more successfully with the England first-class season in response to pressure from England players who are clamouring to participate in the event.
> *
> 
> 
> Collier has contended that, in future years, the IPL can be completed before the end of April to allow England players to participate without compromising their involvement in England's international schedule which starts in mid-May. This year's IPL ends on May 26.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Another Super Over. Another exciting end. Another awesome tournament.

This is just getting better and better. Best IPL ever.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Strong rumours suggesting Ricky Ponting will continue playing state cricket for Tasmania next season. Brilliant news for them and domestic cricket.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

zampa to us
lyon to nsw
dan the hulk to qld (hopefully)
mcdonald to us


----------



## D'Angelo Styles (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Man, Gayle just fucked the sh*t out of Pune Warriors India in IPL 6. He scored 175 within just 66 balls. T20 bowlers just got raped by this Jamaican Powerhouse.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> Clarke (c)
> Haddin (vc)
> 
> Warner
> ...


i quite like it honestly. the right mix of youth and experience

harris and patto bowling together would be a wet dream.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

GOAT Haddin is back and vice captain :lol


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I don't know what to this of the Ashes squad. I like that they gave Faulkner, Rogers, Harris and Khawaja spots in the team, but I don't understand why Hughes was selected.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

No Mitchell Johnson :hb


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bowling is good and will be our strong point but batting is a HUGE worry for us. Clarkes going to need to be bradman like form and steady support from the other five if we are in with a chance. Rogers is a short term solution if he plays, I just hope khawaja gets a run since he'll be the future which they should be looking at. England to win ashes in England still though


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

No Mitchell Johnson?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good to see players in form selected and no Johnson


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



D'Angelo Styles said:


> Man, Gayle just fucked the sh*t out of Pune Warriors India in IPL 6. He scored 175 within just 66 balls. T20 bowlers just got raped by this Jamaican Powerhouse.


That was a magical innings. Absolutely mindblowing.
Worth every penny that I spent for watching the match in the staidum.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Good to see players in form selected and no Johnson


Yep, and that's the way it should be.

Good to see the selectors have their heads screwed on right for once.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

AB De Villiers :clap Innovations. Just beautiful.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao @ Broad and Swann refusing to bowl to ED in the nets during the county season. Somehow I don't think it's going to matter much...


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

IPL heading for an exciting showdown. 5 teams for 4 positions and the matches in the next 3 days would determine that.

Chennai Super Kings, Rajasthan Royals, Mumbai INdians, Sunrisers Hyderabad and Royal Challengers Bangalore. One of them will leave disappointed. Wonder who it is.

Pollard going ballistic in the last 4 overs yesterday, successfully chasing 62 runs in 24 balls !


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

ellyse GOAT perry named the 36th most marketable athlete in the WORLD

ahead of the likes of james harden, shinji kagawa and gareth bale.

virat kohli is the only other cricketer at 13th. ahead of lebron


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

would fuck the shit out of ellyse perry.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Prior named Cricketer of the Year. Pleased as punch for the guy after all the grief and pressure he had when coming into the team and trying to become a mainstay in the side and give England an assured and competent keeper in the field and as a batter. Monumental performance to salvage a draw in New Zealand and rescue the series for us. Seems a generally sound and humble individual as well. Cook & Anderson can't be forgotten either, the efforts in India from the entire team after the debacle of the opening test and given our pitiful track record in India was amazing.

Googled Ellyse Perry. bama


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

players arrested in relation to ipl spot fixing

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Just like players who got arrested for spot fixing in test cricket


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Sreesanth is a fucking moron.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Just like players who got arrested for spot fixing in test cricket












Wait... you actually compare spot fixing in an irrelevant 20/20 game to representing your country over 5 days in a match that will be watched by massive amounts of people?


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



AwSmash said:


> Wait... you actually compare spot fixing in an irrelevant 20/20 game to representing your country over 5 days in a match that will be watched by *massive amounts of people*?


"5 days match" and "watched by massive amounts of people"?
How contradicting :lmao


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Sreesanth is a fucking moron.


Agree. Thank God he is gone forever.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

has sreesanth actually been charged?

heard his dad said 2 senior plays were behind it. i want to say harbijhan and dhoni.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> has sreesanth actually been charged?
> 
> heard his dad said 2 senior plays were behind it. i want to say harbijhan and dhoni.


Yep, arrested and charged.
And his dad directly said Dhoni and Harbhajan are out to take revenge on his son. Typical escapism from the guilty.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good performance from southee, should be a good game. Hopefully kiwis win and dent the poms confidence before the ashes attinson


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It was a pretty even game until Broad decided to get his bowling form back, taking 5-22 in the second innings. Just an amazing performance by him, also did well with the bat this morning, plus Anderson is backing him up superbly at the other end. This game is all but over.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

What an awesome way to lose a test match. Well done NZ!


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I have to say England's red one day uniform is horrendous


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Brilliant knock by Guptill. Still dont understand why England persists with Dernbach, he is even worse than our bowlers


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

England sure can pick horrible uniforms.

Good on the Kiwis getting the wins that they have. Am I wrong or is this the last 50-over Champions Trophy?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Sprungy said:


> Am I wrong or is this the last 50-over Champions Trophy?


Yeah it indeed is, the ICC World Test Championship will be taking its place.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



CRIMSON said:


> Yeah it indeed is, the ICC World Test Championship will be taking its place.


:torres

Brilliant news for test cricket. GOAT form rises to the top.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> :torres
> 
> Brilliant news for test cricket. GOAT form rises to the top.


Indeed! And from what I've read, the league stage of that tourney would go on for four years, followed by the IPL style play-offs between the top four leading to the big final. It was actually supposed to begin this year, but due to financial issues, its gonna take place around or after 2017.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

And well, you know, back-to-back Ashes.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*Not a good warm-up for Australia yesterday*



ESPNcricinfo said:


> India have rolled up Australia for 65, with only two of their batsmen scoring in double figures. Yadav was the star, knocking over the first five wickets to fall even before he'd finished bowling five overs himself. This would have been the biggest loss for Australia in a One-Day game, if this was an official match.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Who are you guys backing to win the Champions Trophy then? I think I'd have to go with South Africa, they are at the peak of their form and their fast bowling attack will give them the edge.



CRIMSON said:


> Yeah it indeed is, the ICC World Test Championship will be taking its place.


Good to hear.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



VintageOrton said:


> Who are you guys backing to win the Champions Trophy then? I think I'd have to go with South Africa, they are at the peak of their form and their fast bowling attack will give them the edge.


*Although I do not like MS Dhoni, I believe India is taking this one. Sure, South Africa will be a tough competitor, but they have a history of choking in big tournaments. The last big tournament that they won was, coincidentally, the first ever edition of Champions Trophy in 1998.*


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



VintageOrton said:


> Who are you guys backing to win the Champions Trophy then? I think I'd have to go with South Africa, they are at the peak of their form and their fast bowling attack will give them the edge.


Would like to see the Windies clinch this one for a change.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I'm backing Australia of course, but the Windies, Kiwis and Saffas all have a great chance of winning.

Not that it really matters tbh, our focus is likely (and should be) on the Ashes series.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good. Now they can get rid of that hit and giggle rubbish (20/20) 

TESTS4LYFE


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

could not care less about the champions trophy. send a second string team and make sure pup is ready for the ashes. if he gets injured during this crap i'll be furious.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> could not care less about the champions trophy. send a second string team and make sure pup is ready for the ashes. if he gets injured during this crap i'll be furious.


mate this championship is a BIG DEAL


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

rodgers firming for an ashes spot. leading county scorer with 713 runs @ 79.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*Champions Trophy 
India vs South Africa
Match scheduled to begin at 09:30 GMT
Match begins in: 0:18*



ESPNcricinfo said:


> 10 am Ab de Villiers wins the toss and South Africa will bowl
> AB de Villiers: "It is a bit overcast. There might be movement around. We have gone with four seamers. The other surprise is we are starting with Colin Ingram, he is opening the batting. We don't want to risk Dale Steyn."
> 
> MS Dhoni: "We were looking to bowl as well. I don't think the wicket will change much. Vijay misses out. We can manage this much cold. Birmingham was really cold." Rohit Sharma will open, with Dinesh Karthik in the middle order
> ...


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

India batting strongly atm. oh btw India are now my favourites to win it

can someone GIF Sharma getting whacked by a/the cricket ball plz?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Jupe Skywalker said:


> India batting strongly atm. oh btw India are now my favourites to win it


Yeah. There was a bit of concern as it was never going to be easy to fill in Gambhir and Sehwag's shoes but this new opening pair of Dhawan and Rohit is doing quite good at the moment.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Damn kholi just got nailed. They could have really used Steyn on this wicket.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Damn, that was nasty.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*As I had predicted, India lived up to the expectations and defeated South Africa in the first match of the ICC Champions Trophy 2013. Today West Indies takes on Pakistan. I predict that West Indies may win this one comfortably.

Current Score:
Pakistan 84/3 (25 ov)
West Indies won the toss and elected to field

Roach did the most damage with figures 8-4-16-3 at an Economy rate of 2.00*


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

WI with a close win. Pakistan bowled their hearts out but the total was small. Just pathetic from the Pak batsmen - take out Misbah and Jamshed and the rest scored a sum total of 18 runs !!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

nasser hussain taking the piss out of mitchell johnson

nasser fucking hussain. check yourself m8.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

He's probably a better bowler than Johnson though... :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

not even johnson has been as big of an embarrassment as nasser hussain's 'captaincy' was.

why anyone would listen to his opinion is beyond me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hussain was absolutely garbage. Not a coincidence that England were hopeless when he was in charge.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> not even johnson has been as big of an embarrassment as nasser hussain's 'captaincy' was.
> 
> why anyone would listen to his opinion is beyond me.


Send Australia in first at the GABBA, ends up losing by 384 runs and lose series. Useless captain


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

And as with most 'english' cricketers, he isn't even English lol


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Stuart, do not even mate, do not even.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

jupes is saying that cos he's actually south african


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Jupe Skywalker said:


> Stuart, do not even mate, do not even.


not as prevalent as it was but even from the team today:

Trott - South Africa
Morgan - Ireland

not even remotely English players 8*D


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good ball from Faulkner, too slow england in perfect conditions


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Two in a row for the Aussies, you beauty :clarke


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Negative playing England falling apart.
The fact they have dawdled in perfect conditions and the fact they were so negative with their declaration against new Zealand with setting the kiwis a target last test gives me hope Australia are in with a chance in the ashes


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> not as prevalent as it was but even from the team today:
> 
> Trott - South Africa
> Morgan - Ireland
> ...


Irish blood, ENGLISH heart


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Australia just don't look the same without Clarke holding it together in the middle order.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

well just look at the team

warner - unreliable. either punishes you rarely or does something dumb and gets out for two bits of bugger all. needs to develop consistency and patience. the talk of him one day being a test captain is completely laughable and shows how ordinary the stocks are coming through

watson - same as warner really, but been doing it longer. opening is the best spot for him however, and he has a knack for breaking a partnership

hughes - once again unreliable. RUSH's of blood let him down constantly. definitely improved though, young and worth keeping. can really drive the ball

bailey - a bit of a jack of all trades, master of none, classic aussie battler, etc etc. ordinary player, but will craft out an innings.

voges - meh. 33 and never really done much at international level. don't get why he's in the team

marsh - thoroughly unconvinced. continually injured and has never really taken his chance. gets picked on his name imo

wade - another one under the inconsistent category, batting and keeping. would rather haddin for the ashes honestly.

faulkner - something to work with here. continually impressed with him. disciplined, plays smart and knows what he's good at. get games into him

starc - rough around the edges. struggles big time without swing and just serves up pies

johnson - meh. good one day record. shouldn't be near the test team ever again. awful haircut, awful tats.

mckay - good one day bowler. consistent and rarely gets tonked.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The Kool Aid defeat the Lemons in a battle of wits and awful uniform.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Only the jobber trophy, I don't really care. Focus should be on the Ashes.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> Only the jobber trophy, I don't really care. Focus should be on the Ashes.


WHATCHA GONNA DO...
WHEN AUSSIES LOSE ASHES TOO???


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Excellent ending and a good win for NZ.
Quite a few competitive matches, with teams trying hard for the championship. Sad that it is getting discontinued.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*ICC Champions Trophy 2013
India v West Indies, at Kennington Oval, London

I predict India will win this one*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

just keep pup out of the whole touney pls

if he isn't fit for the ashes we might as well just stay here.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Another solid effort by India. Good to see youngsters performing well


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

warner rumoured to be sent home after alcohol related incident

yes pls, rodgers/cowan opening for the ashes.

:lmao apparently he gave joe root one to the jaw :lmao


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> warner rumoured to be sent home after alcohol related incident
> 
> yes pls, rodgers/cowan opening for the ashes.
> 
> :lmao apparently he gave joe root one to the jaw :lmao


Says alot about the respect Mickey Arthur holds within the team. Joe root looks twelve, wouldn't of been hard to hurt


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

a fuckwit is a fuckwit.  nothing mickey can do about that.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

So much fuss over here about a punch that barely landed. By the way Sky are going on you'd think Warner had raped Root with his bat.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> So much fuss over here about a punch that barely landed. By the way Sky are going on you'd think Warner had raped Root with his bat.


Just the English media backing up their man, less would be made of it if it wasn't an ashes summer, shame he's being sent home, would have been the ideal replacement barmy army scapegoat for Mitchell Johnson.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Lancy just bowled Essex out for 20 to win by an innings and 100+ runs. Lowest Championship score for 30 years.

Katich immense last two days too with 122 apparently.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Pollard must be feeling like a big idiot for getting out just before the rain. It was awesome. Samuels made sure WI was on the brink of the D/L par score. WI were ahead sometimes and behind sometimes and so on. Until Pollard had a brainfart and it became a tie ).

Great cricket. Finally SA got the better of the D/L system


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*ICC Champions Trophy 2013
India v Pakistan, at Edgbaston, Birmingham

Normally India-Pakistan matches are high energy affairs, but this is a dead game as it won't affect the points table in any manner. But I hope this game doesn't disappoint billions of cricket fans who love this rivalry.

I predict India wins this one*


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

So, it is India vs Sri Lanka and ENgland vs South Africa in the semis.

Pretty much the best 4 teams in the semis. All the 4 teams have a good chance of winning the tournament. Going to be great 3 matches.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Saffas struggling big time against the poms, good bowling effort by england


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*DEM CHOKERS.*


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

South africa must hate playing semi finals in England :warne


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well that was surprisingly comfortable. Don't expect us to win the final but it's all about The Ashes this summer tbh. Even if we do it, winning the Champions Trophy will mean shit by the time the first ball's bowled in the first test.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Really glad we're done with the jobber tournament and can focus on Ashes preparation.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

SL 16-1 4 overs!


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

India vs England finals 

The two best teams out there. Made the other participants look like associate teams :lmao


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

India to win the ICC Champions trophy... Marking out for the men in blue


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

So, the England players have been promised that the entire prize money of $2m will be shared among the 15 players if they win the Champions Trophy. Great incentive before the finals 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2013/jun/20/england-champions-trophy-triumph-windfall


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

$2 million prizemoney? Those bookies in India will be making a killing.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BikerTaker said:


> India to win the ICC Champions trophy... Marking out for the men in blue


I don't think so, sorry but I see England winning it on Sunday 

people forget, recently India have been doing well in finals, but there was a time they used to do a South Africa except in finals, and bottle it/choke, whichever terminology you prefer.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullshit said:


> $2 million prizemoney? Those bookies in India will be making a killing.


*You mad because your jabroni cricket team didn't even make it to the Semifinals? India is winning the Champions Trophy 2013. And calling it Jobbers trophy just because your pathetic team wasn't good enough will not change it.

Deal with it, son!








*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

we played mitchell johnson

jobber tournament.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Those grapes really are sour :lmao


----------



## KNEES_TO_FACES (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I wan't England to win as I live in England and I'm a Pakistani! But I know India as much as I hate it will win! They're bloody to good!


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *You mad because your jabroni cricket team didn't even make it to the Semifinals? India is winning the Champions Trophy 2013. And calling it Jobbers trophy just because your pathetic team wasn't good enough will not change it.
> 
> Deal with it, son!
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I guess when historically your team has been a pile of shit you get excited about winning such a "important" trophy that's been around for 15 years instead of winning one that's been around for 130+ years. I guess india's trophy cuboard is pretty bare with only two world cups, a 20/20 championship and a joint champions trophy win despite having perhaps the strongest batting line up for over a decade. Yeah insignificant jobber trophies matter to teams that have never dominated world cricket :lmao


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I guess when historically your team has been a pile of shit you get excited about winning such a "important" trophy that's been around for 15 years instead of winning one that's been around for 130+ years. I guess india's trophy cuboard is pretty bare with only two world cups, a 20/20 championship and a joint champions trophy win despite having perhaps the strongest batting line up for over a decade. Yeah insignificant jobber trophies matter to teams that have never dominated world cricket :lmao


*You can laugh your ass off, all you want to, Stuart Little!
But the fact remains that your team was a jobber in Champions Trophy 2013.

Past is past. It's irrelevant to the current time and scene. It's like West Indies living its glorious 80s. This ain't the 80s when Windies dominated. This sure as hell ain't late 90s when your side was the one calling the shots. In recent times, your team has been a big bucket of stinking steaming pile of kangaroo shit and got its ass whipped by basically everyone.

My team is the current World Cup winner and the no. 1 ODI side. Your side is gonna lose Ashes, no doubt, just like it lost Gavaskar-Border trophy thrice in a row. So go buy some tissue papers and tampons coz you're gonna need them  :lmao *


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *You can laugh your ass off, all you want to, Stuart Little!
> But the fact remains that your team was a jobber in Champions Trophy 2013.
> 
> Past is past. It's irrelevant to the current time and scene. It's like West Indies living its glorious 80s. This ain't the 80s when Windies dominated. This sure as hell ain't late 90s when your side was the one calling the shots. In recent times, your team has been a big bucket of stinking steaming pile of kangaroo shit and got its ass whipped by basically everyone.
> ...


:lmao 
We won Border-Gavaskar trophy in 2011-12 4-0 moron. Jobber excited about irrelevant jobber championship. Australia cared so much about that irrelevant tournament we didn't even field our best team and are placing more importance on Australia A tour matches :lmao

As for the Ashes, will see. This Australian team is alot different from the 2010/11 one. Pattinson will run though the poms attinson


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It is ok...you just need to try harder to reach those grapes :lmao
Whining won't get you there. Nobody cares more about some bilateral series as compared to a world tournament fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

if you asked 100 australian cricket supporters if they cared more about the champions trophy or the ashes 100 would say the ashes

it's not sour grapes, it's just a fact. the ashes means more to australians than any other tournament, except possibly the world cup would reach par.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Of course, Australians know they cannot win in the Champions Trophy and thus they dismiss it. It is clear as daylight.

Also, it is a bilateral series. Australians would obviously care about the series that THEY PLAY IN. Just like how Zimbabwe would care about the bilateral series that they are playing against India. fpalm I am talking about the cricket fans as a whole, not one or two countries.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

lolno, it has been dismissed even when we win it. ashes is the number one. just look at the team we put out in the trophy. only a few will play in the ashes.

why should we care what other fans think? you said nobody cares about some bilateral series, which isn't true. two nations care very much.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Of course, Australians know they cannot win in the Champions Trophy and thus they dismiss it. It is clear as daylight.
> 
> *Also, it is a bilateral series. Australians would obviously care about the series that THEY PLAY IN*. Just like how Zimbabwe would care about the bilateral series that they are playing against India. fpalm I am talking about the cricket fans as a whole, not one or two countries.


Because it has nothing to do with the fact it's a one hundred and thirty year old competiton that has great significance between two nations culturally :warne


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> just look at the team we put out in the trophy. only a few will play in the ashes.


Because it is a different format fpalm



> why should we care what other fans think? you said nobody cares about some bilateral series, which isn't true. two nations care very much.


That's what I am saying. It is irrelevant what YOU think. What is relevant is what majority of fans think  

Of course, in a bilateral series, the teams who play would care about that series. That is elementary.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> Because it has nothing to do with the fact it's a one hundred and thirty year old competiton that has great significance between two nations culturally


It may have had some historical significance when only the two countries were playing cricket. But, not anymore. In the current cricketing world, it is just a bilateral series, that the two countries who are playing care about.

Not to mention, your "greatest rival" might potentially win the Champions Trophy AND the Ashes too  That must hurt.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> :lmao
> We won Border-Gavaskar trophy in 2011-12 4-0 moron. Jobber excited about irrelevant jobber championship. Australia cared so much about that irrelevant tournament we didn't even field our best team and are placing more importance on Australia A tour matches :lmao
> 
> As for the Ashes, will see. This Australian team is alot different from the 2010/11 one. Pattinson will run though the poms attinson


*Stuart Little.. my little jabroni friend, you "LMAO" too much for your little size, I must say!  I must have forgotten about that 2011-12 series thanks to that 4-0 ass whooping that your jobber team got earlier this year :lmao
The truth of the matter is that your team, whether the best side, or the A-side, is still a jobber in current scenario. This Ashes series is gonna sting you for life :agree:*



Kiz said:


> if you asked 100 australian cricket supporters if they cared more about the champions trophy or the ashes 100 would say the ashes


*Fox Sports Australia also asked 100 Australian cricket supporters (actually more than 100, but the result is shown in percentage format) who the G.o.a.t. batsman is and guess what?? Check the results here*



DarthSimian said:


> It may have had some historical significance when only the two countries were playing cricket. But, not anymore. In the current cricketing world, it is just a bilateral series, that the two countries who are playing care about.
> 
> Not to mention, your "greatest rival" might potentially win the Champions Trophy AND the Ashes too  That must hurt.


*Nailed it! Now Stuart Little will reply with dozens of "LMAOs"or even PM you calling you names *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i have absolutely no idea what that poll has to do with what i posted. could not care less that people voted sachin better than bradman.

i also dont understand why indians are trying to argue to australians about the significance of the ashes to australians but whatever floats your boat. the point remains that the champions trophy tournament is insignificant when compared to the ashes, something that you seem to be arguing against for god knows what reason.

we may well get belted in the ashes. it's generally accepted that our team isn't good enough, we're well aware of that. talent coming through is at the lowest point in decades.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao at that fake poll. Also :lmao that tendulkar even considered second behind Bradman. As for the Ashes we will see :clarke


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> the point remains that the champions trophy tournament is insignificant when compared to the ashes, something that you seem to be arguing against for god knows what reason.


That is exactly where you are wrong and delusional

World tournament >>>>> *daylight* >>>> bilateral series

Case closed. The point is not about Australians or English, this is about cricket fans as a whole


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Shut the fuck up


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

but im not talking about cricket fans as a whole, why is that so difficult for you to understand?

it is not wrong and delusional for AUSTRALIAN FANS to consider the ashes more important than the champions trophy

i hope that's clear enough for you, but i highly doubt it.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Can we move this thread to rants? :grande

The Ashes is much, much more important to Australian and English fans than an insignificant one day tournament. Why do you think we played Mitchell Johnson?

Indian cricket fans are the worst.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Not sure why you even bother responding to the idiocy that darthsimian brings to the thread. Let the delusional twit think what he wants, everyone besides this latest muppet to start posting can see he's foolish.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> but im not talking about cricket fans as a whole, why is that so difficult for you to understand?
> 
> it is not wrong and delusional for AUSTRALIAN FANS to consider the ashes more important than the champions trophy


The argument was never about Australian fans fpalm

It was about cricket fans, in general ... which I have mentioned some 10 posts back -which I am sure you just skipped it in your zeal

As far as cricket is considered, Champions Trophy is a world tournament and hence is way more important than Ashes, a bilateral series - whether or not Aussies or English agree with it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> if you asked 100 australian cricket supporters if they cared more about the champions trophy or the ashes 100 would say the ashes
> 
> it's not sour grapes, it's just a fact. the ashes means more to australians than any other tournament, except possibly the world cup would reach par.





DarthSimian said:


> The argument was never about Australian fans fpalm


dense doesn't even begin to describe you.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> dense doesn't even begin to describe you.


The post after that



> Also, it is a bilateral series. Australians would obviously care about the series that THEY PLAY IN. Just like how Zimbabwe would care about the bilateral series that they are playing against India. I am talking about the cricket fans as a whole, not one or two countries.


Whoosh over the head. Typical of you.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Not sure why you even bother responding to the idiocy that darthsimian brings to the thread. Let the delusional twit think what he wants, everyone besides this latest muppet to start posting can see he's foolish.


*Name-calling.. or should i say sledging 
The ONLY thing you jabronies can do, on getting owned :lmao
Take that ovarian "RUSH" of estrogen somewhere else, princess!









This is a forum, everyone is entitled to opinions.
Deal with it!*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i never discussed anything other than australian fans so that has no relation to my point. per usual.

there was no argument until you decided to create one out of absolutely nothing. per usual.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> That is exactly where you are wrong and delusional
> 
> World tournament >>>>> *daylight* >>>> bilateral series
> 
> Case closed. The point is not about Australians or English, this is about cricket fans as a whole


As a Indian I would say

Its different to different individual and for Australia's ashes is most valued series even probably more than world cup so in term significance for the Australian's and England people that is 

Even for India a series with Pakistan is huge one 


And coming to champions league is important yes it is every team as come here to win and want to win they have not come here to loose and everybody who supports Australia will want them to win champions league , its only the value of Ashes is higher than others


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> i never discussed anything other than australian fans so that has no relation to my point. per usual.
> 
> there was no argument until you decided to create one out of absolutely nothing. per usual.


Clearly you missed the post where I quoted other members who had a different point of reference.
Usual stupidity of skipping posts and not understanding what is happening.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rising said:


> As a Indian I would say
> 
> Its different to different individual and for Australia's ashes is most valued series even probably more than world cup so in term significance for the Australian's and England people that is
> 
> Even for India a series with Pakistan is huge one


That is exactly what I said, in case you missed it.



DarthSimian said:


> Also, it is a bilateral series. Australians would obviously care about the series that THEY PLAY IN. Just like how Zimbabwe would care about the bilateral series that they are playing against India. I am talking about the cricket fans as a whole, not one or two countries.


Only point being that Ashes is insignificant compared to a world tournament for a MAJORITY OF CRICKET FANS.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

that still has absolutely zero relation to my original post. remarkable.

i never made any reference to any past post of anyone. i simply stated that the ashes had more relevance TO AUSTRALIAN FANS than the champions trophy and for whatever reason you got pissy and decided to go on about world fans when i never said anything about fans outside of australia and england.

again, remarkable. creating an argument out of thin air. darthsimian speciality.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> that still has absolutely zero relation to my original post. remarkable.


Your post was not the starting point of the argument fpalm
Self-indulgent much?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

it wasnt meant to be an argument fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> it wasnt meant to be an argument


You should have realised that before you got all confused with the reference of the original point and posted irrelevant stuff


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

All I can say about Darth and Mr. Wrestling and how excited they're getting about this is... fuck I hope you guys don't lose.






Hmm??


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> You should have realised that before you got all confused with the reference of the original point and posted irrelevant stuff


blatant lying now?

deary me darth. that's sad.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> Name-calling.. or should i say sledging
> The ONLY thing you jabronies can do, on getting owned :lmao
> Take that ovarian "RUSH" of estrogen somewhere else, princess!
> 
> ...


getting owned? thats funny, i haven't even spoken to you about anything so calm down big fella. No need for you to get all teary about nothing. 

I never said you weren't entitled to your opinion, i was speaking to everyone else to disregard the diatribe of darthsimian as he does nothing but wind up a lot of people with his nonsense. Carry on though, this thread needs someone for darth to cry his little heart to when india get beaten in a one day series or when they lose a meaningless 20/20 game.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> blatant lying now?
> 
> deary me darth. that's sad.


For someone who still is confused, what can I say? :lmao

The whole thing started with Stuart82 and Bullshit posts, where no reference to "australia fans" were established. 

I don't think you will still get it now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> This message is hidden because DarthSimian is on your ignore list.


excellent post, your best yet darth. baby steps, i'm sure you'll get there one day.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> getting owned? thats funny, i haven't even spoken to you about anything so calm down big fella. No need for you to get all teary about nothing.
> 
> I never said you weren't entitled to your opinion, i was speaking to everyone else to disregard the diatribe of darthsimian as he does nothing but wind up a lot of people with his nonsense. Carry on though, this thread needs someone for darth to cry his little heart to when india get beaten in a one day series or when they lose a meaningless 20/20 game.


*:clap I should applaud you for your ability to lie so shamelessly.
You negged me, calling me a muppet first. Then you came out here and insinuated me of being a muppet once again, and when I trashtalk back at you, you claim to be all innocent :lol

I am a relatively new guy here, and it is a shame that some people are so hostile towards others just because they have difference in opinions. It started with that Stuart Little fella, then Bull got pissed for no reason at all. Now you decided to show up and talk smack.

I started out here in this thread as a cricket loving person, with no vendetta against fans of any particular country, but now all I can see here is people trying to bully or taunt others by ganging up. I don't take shit from anybody, and thus I gave you an apt reply. You don't need to get all sentimental, or cry a river for that.

Everyone supports their sides, but calling an international tournament (which is one step below World Cup) a jobber's championship just because your team was a jobber throughout the tournament, is fpalm-worthy. You too carry on, this thread will surely need you to wipe the rush of tears of your little friends when australia loses that bilateral test series.*


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Back to the topic guys... India will go in this match as favourites and given the form we are in... England are in for a thrashing...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> :clap I should applaud you for your ability to lie so shamelessly.
> You negged me, calling me a muppet first. Then you came out here and insinuated me of being a muppet once again, and when I trashtalk back at you, you claim to be all innocent :lol
> 
> Everyone supports their sides, but calling an international tournament (which is one step below World Cup) a jobber's championship just because your team was a jobber throughout the tournament, is fpalm-worthy. You too carry on, this thread will surely need you to wipe the rush of tears of your little friends when australia loses that bilateral test series.


i should applaud you for your inability to comprehend the English language. You childlishly said i was getting owned when i hadn't posted anything in the argument that was going on. I have no problem if you want to talk back, just make sure its not foolish lad. 

Now as for the rest, we didn't care about the champions trophy before it began...



Kiz said:


> could not care less about the champions trophy. send a second string team and make sure pup is ready for the ashes. if he gets injured during this crap i'll be furious.


^^^^

now seeing as you're not Australian and thus have no idea about our media or what the focus is on let me tell you, its the Ashes. The Ashes for us takes far higher importance and prestige than the Champions Trophy which is getting dumped from the cricket calender. No one thinks we're going to win the Ashes this year, we just like test cricket far more than one day cricket, and that stupid T20 shit. 

Oh and as for the reason why everyone gangs up on darth, taker a gander through the rest of the thread to see his baiting, and his constant "test cricket sucks, i only like 20/20" garbage. If India lost early on in the champions trophy then he'd not care about it :lmao


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

High probability that the Champions Trophy will continue
Champions Trophy 2013 has been deemed success
12 of the 15 matches have had sell-out crowds
Test Championship to be reconsidered 

:lmao

http://www.espncricinfo.com/icc-champions-trophy-2013/content/current/story/644313.html



Rush said:


> And his constant "test cricket sucks, i only like 20/20" garbage


Because it is an opinion. Learn to respect others' opinion and not get "wound up" if you hear differing opinions.
I don't like tests. Is that a problem?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> High probability that the Champions Trophy will continue
> Champions Trophy 2013 has been deemed success
> 12 of the 15 matches have had sell-out crowds
> Test Championship to be reconsidered
> ...


A Test Championship is a stupid idea. That doesn't make this tournament any more relevant to Australia. fpalm

A Test Championship would only involve 4 countries.. what's the point of that? The matches would still be much more interesting than Twenty20's and 50-Over contests though.

I don't understand the use of the lmao smiley in this case.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I was just amused with all those posts in the past few pages which took for granted that the Champions Trophy was cancelled and insignificant


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



AwSmash said:


> The matches would still be much more interesting than Twenty20's and 50-Over contests though.



The matches would be less attended and viewed than an ODI or T20.
Maybe your opinion that it would be more interesting. It definitely won't for me. I could care less about the test matches.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Thanks for the rep Darthy :cheer


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> The matches would be less attended and viewed than an ODI or T20.
> Maybe your opinion that it would be more interesting. It definitely won't for me. *I could care less* about the test matches.


so you care about test matches? or just can't get the saying right which is "i could not care less" :jt7



DarthSimian said:


> Because it is an opinion. Learn to respect others' opinion and not get "wound up" if you hear differing opinions.
> I don't like tests. Is that a problem?


No its not a problem. It is when you constantly bait everyone else about it though. Thats the point here, you don't just dislike tests. You try to antogonise everyone and are surprised when you get called a moron. 

As far as respecting others opinons, ahahahaha fucking hilarious joke mate. Try taking your own advice some time.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *You mad because your jabroni cricket team didn't even make it to the Semifinals? India is winning the Champions Trophy 2013. And calling it Jobbers trophy just because your pathetic team wasn't good enough will not change it.
> 
> Deal with it, son!
> 
> ...


My post had nothing to do with Australia's success, or lack of in this tournament. It was to do with the corruption that is rife from Indian cricket and heavily existant in the IPL.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> No its not a problem. It is when you constantly bait everyone else about it though. Thats the point here, you don't just dislike tests. You try to antogonise everyone and are surprised when you get called a moron.


Are you trying to describe YOUR actions in this thread?

All you have done is discount T20s and I am discuounting tests. I don't see a difference in what I am doing and what you are doing. In fact, I have been the one to consider all three formats as equal, just that I prefer T20 over tests. While I don't see the same respect of opinion across you.

Typical tactics. Baiting others and accusing them later of baiting  What else can be expected of people like you? It can be clearly seen by the fact that most of the personal comments have been coming from your mouth, as opposed to me.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> My post had nothing to do with Australia's success, or lack of in this tournament. It was to do with the corruption that is rife from Indian cricket and heavily existant in the IPL.


Which had nothing to do with the comment that you quoted about $2m prize money for Champions Trophy to be distributed among English players if they win.

But, oh wait, you were baiting


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Which had nothing to do with the comment that you quoted about $2m prize money for Champions Trophy to be distributed among English players if they win.
> 
> But, oh wait, you were baiting


I said the Indian bookies would have a field day. Are you going to now deny that matchfixing is plaguing the IPL and India's matches?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Are you trying to describe YOUR actions in this thread?
> 
> All you have done is discount T20s and I am discuounting tests. I don't see a difference in what I am doing and what you are doing. *In fact, I have been the one to consider all three formats as equal*, just that I prefer T20 over tests. While I don't see the same respect of opinion across you.
> 
> Typical tactics. Baiting others and accusing them later of baiting  What else can be expected of people like you? It can be clearly seen by the fact that most of the personal comments have been coming from your mouth, as opposed to me.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao stop wasting material on this forum, you should be a standup. Every single one of your posts regarding tests has been disparaging.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> I said the Indian bookies would have a field day. Are you going to now deny that matchfixing is plaguing the IPL and India's matches?


What has that to do with Champions trophy, its prize money or England?

You would get along very well with your friend Rush in baiting and trolling


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Every single one of your posts regarding tests has been disparaging.


Just as your posts regarding T20s? :lmao

You can see many posts of mine which says that cricket has 3 forms of cricket, each equal in its own right.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> i should applaud you for your inability to comprehend the English language. You childlishly said i was getting owned when i hadn't posted anything in the argument that was going on. I have no problem if you want to talk back, just make sure its not foolish lad.


*Pot. Kettle. Black.
I was addressing the whole gang at once, and thats why I wrote "jabronies" which is the plural of "jabroni"
Alas! Your inability to comprehend your own language amuses me :clap
And if your derrière was not hurt, you wouldn't have abused me privately in the first place.*



Bullseye said:


> My post had nothing to do with Australia's success, or lack of in this tournament. It was to do with the corruption that is rife from Indian cricket and heavily existant in the IPL.


*You had been consistently calling the tournament a jobber's trophy, even though it is the 2nd biggest championship tournament in ODI format. I had multi-quoted several posts, but some Sin Cara type botch led to only that post getting quoted. As far as corruption goes, no Cricketing nation is free from it. *



Bullseye said:


> I said the Indian bookies would have a field day. Are you going to now deny that matchfixing is plaguing the IPL and India's matches?


*I won't deny that. As a matter of fact I condemn match-fixing, spot-fixing or any such heinous activity that corrupts this beautiful sport. But as I said before, corruption is prevalent in every nation that plays Cricket. We have several examples of non-subcontinental Cricketers like Hansie Cronje, Herschelle Gibbs, Mark Waugh, Shane Warne etc. whose names were involved in some kind of controversy related to match fixing. In fact, I have never even liked BCCI as I feel it is one of the most corrupt bodies. But the focus right now is on the Champions Trophy final. That's All!*


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *
> 
> You had been consistently calling the tournament a jobber's trophy, even though it is the 2nd biggest championship tournament in ODI format. I had multi-quoted several posts, but some Sin Cara type botch led to only that post getting quoted. As far as corruption goes, no Criketing nation is free from it. ]*


*

What's a criketing nation?*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> DarthSimian
> This message is hidden because DarthSimian is on your ignore list.


loving these posts darth. finally reached a decent standard.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> What's a criketing nation?


*Playing Grammar-Nazi here, are we?
Seriously dear Stuart Little, are you gonna hang on to the last straws now?
You can't even differentiate between "YOUR" and "YOU'RE" or "THEIR", "THEY'RE" and "THERE", yet you're trying to point out some typo error? fpalm

Well.. whatever floats your boat! Go dance like an IPL cheerleader, you've won the internetzz! :cheer*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> Pot. Kettle. Black.
> I was addressing the whole gang at once, and thats why I wrote "jabronies" which is the plural of "jabroni"
> Alas! Your inability to comprehend your own language amuses me :clap
> And if your derrière was not hurt, you wouldn't have abused me privately in the first place.


Why would you be addressing me in with them it when i hadn't posted on the matter :hayden3 Oh and for that matter jabroni isn't exactly a real word son, go back to the wrestling section with it. 

Calling you a muppet has nothing to do with my posterior, just was flicking through the thread and saw a post i didn't like. Hence the red rep.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> What has that to do with Champions trophy, its prize money or England?
> 
> You would get along very well with your friend Rush in baiting and trolling


Actions within the final are likely to have been pre-determined due to match fixing, thus, the bookies will make a killing. Work it out sunshine.



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *You had been consistently calling the tournament a jobber's trophy, even though it is the 2nd biggest championship tournament in ODI format. I had multi-quoted several posts, but some Sin Cara type botch led to only that post getting quoted. As far as corruption goes, no Cricketing nation is free from it. *
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


Australia's involvement ended back in the 90's. Indians are still doing it.

Nah, the focus for majority of cricketing fans is on the Ashes build up.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Why would you be addressing me in with them it when i hadn't posted on the matter :hayden3 Oh and for that matter jabroni isn't exactly a real word son, go back to the wrestling section with it.
> 
> Calling you a muppet has nothing to do with my posterior, just was flicking through the thread and saw a post i didn't like. Hence the red rep.


*I addressed you because you started name calling like some teletubbies-watching little kid, son! :ali

And it doesn't matter whether you like being called a jabroni or a jobber. I couldn't care less about whether you think it's a real word or not. Calling me muppet has got everything to do with your candy ass getting burned. You don't like what I posted? Tough shit! Negging me ain't gonna affect my health in any manner. But it surely shows how bad your jimmies got rustled :HHH2*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> Yeah, it's the 2nd biggest ODI tournament out of 2. Great way to build up the prestige for your argument.
> The Champions trophy is a jobbers trophy because it's just another reason to hold a needless tournament. Thankfully it has been discontinued which is a great move by the ICC.


*Your ignorance really amuses me son
Clearly you have no idea that many more ODI tournaments other than these two also exist.
Don't embarrass yourself anymore. Go home, you're drunk!*



> Actions within the final are likely to have been pre-determined due to match fixing, thus, the bookies will make a killing. Work it out sunshine.
> Australia's involvement ended back in the 90's. Indians are still doing it.
> Nah, the focus for majority of cricketing fans is on the Ashes build up.


*Sour grapes :cool2
There is no proof that aussie-involvement in match fixing ended in the 90s
Majority of cricket fans in the world care much more about the Champions Trophy than a bilateral test series played for that little urn, junior!*


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Playing Grammar-Nazi here, are we?
> Seriously dear Stuart Little, are you gonna hang on to the last straws now?
> You can't even differentiate between "YOUR" and "YOU'RE" or "THEIR", "THEY'RE" and "THERE", yet you're trying to point out some typo error? fpalm
> 
> Well.. whatever floats your boat! Go dance like an IPL cheerleader, you've won the internetzz! :cheer*


Calm down, you're the one having a go at others about comprehension but obviously can't handle the heat when it's turned on you. You have a history of stupidity, saying rock main draw of 2002 royal rumble because his shadow was on the poster :fpalm, said Australia lost Border-Gavasker trophy thrice in a row despite winning 4-0 in 2011/12 :fpalm, getting excited about the champions trophy which in all honesty was only ever conceived to make more money for the ICC and used to go by the name mini world cup which shows it is what it is, a jobber tournament which purpose is to make money that team don't really take with much seriousness. Sure you Indians can get excited about a 15 year old tournament and rant and rave that you guys win and you're number one in the world at one dayers but in cricket it's test matches that matter and historically your team has been shit. So enjoy your final and I'm sure an Indian somewhere will commit suicide if you lose because it's such an important tournament, but us Aussies will worry about an prestigious 130 year contest that actually means something more then making money.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *]I addressed you because you started name calling like some teletubbies-watching little kid, son! :ali*
> 
> And it doesn't matter whether you like being called a jabroni or a jobber. I couldn't care less about whether you think it's a real word or not. Calling me muppet has got everything to do with your candy ass getting burned. You don't like what I posted? Tough shit! Negging me ain't gonna affect my health in any manner. But it surely shows how bad your jimmies got rustled :HHH2


yet you like to say people are getting owned. grow up lad. 

My 'candy ass' got burned? when i hadn't posted? doubtful. Also 'candy ass' and i'm the little kid? :hayden3

You're clearly the one with their jimmies rustled seeing as you're the one going on and on and on and on about it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Your ignorance really amuses me son
> Clearly you have no idea that many more ODI tournaments other than these two also exist.
> Don't embarrass yourself anymore. Go home, you're drunk!*
> 
> ...


Oh forgive me for overlooking the ever so prestigious Asian Cup or developing nations cup :argh:

That little urn has more history and prestige in it than India could ever dream of attaining from their crash and bash tournament victories.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> Calm down, you're the one having a go at others about comprehension but obviously can't handle the heat when it's turned on you. You have a history of stupidity, saying rock main draw of 2002 royal rumble because his shadow was on the poster :fpalm, said Australia lost Border-Gavasker trophy thrice in a row despite winning 4-0 in 2011/12 :fpalm, getting excited about the champions trophy which in all honesty was only ever conceived to make more money for the ICC and used to go by the name mini world cup which shows it is what it is, a jobber tournament which purpose is to make money that team don't really take with much seriousness. Sure you Indians can get excited about a 15 year old tournament and rant and rave that you guys win and you're number one in the world at one dayers but in cricket it's test matches that matter and historically your team has been shit. So enjoy your final and I'm sure an Indian somewhere will commit suicide if you lose because it's such an important tournament, but us Aussies will worry about an prestigious 130 year contest that actually means something more then making money.


*Handling the heat, you say?
If I remember correctly, when the going gets tough Stuart Little gets going home
You have been called the most ignorant, stupid little troll by everyone in WF, and you keep coming back with greater heights of stupidity. If you wanna bring WWE talk into this discussion, then I can easily bring out tons of posts where you made atrociously bad remarks like Austin being the reason for WWE's success in 2000 when he wasn't even present for most of the year fpalm or talking about some momentum from 1998 that carried on to 2000, but surprisingly vanished in 2001 when Rock left (and took ratings with him) fpalm

Your team has been sucking ever since the big names departed and that's why you can't tolerate success of any other team. Hence the name "jobber's trophy". History doesn't mean shit in current scenario. At least West Indies fans are way better than you butthurt aussie fans coz they don't whine about their dominating past when they lose in current series. To the mainstream fans, Ashes is far less important than India-Pakistan or even India-Australia series. You can rant about how your team was "once upon a time" the BITW. But the fact is that past is gone.. over.. and any team is as good as its last game. And you talk about money as if Aussies don't care for money at all. Don't tell me your team is playing tournaments for free, coz thats not the case, son! :cool2*




Rush said:


> yet you like to say people are getting owned. grow up lad.
> My 'candy ass' got burned? when i hadn't posted? doubtful. Also 'candy ass' and i'm the little kid? :hayden3
> You're clearly the one with their jimmies rustled seeing as you're the one going on and on and on and on about it.


*Same old whining, same old rants.. unk2
Go eat an ice cream. That might calm you down sunshine!*


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*Darth and Mr. Wrestling, geez, stop. Being a fan of both England and Australia (when I was an avid cricket mark), I can tell you that the Ashes has always been a big deal to the Aussies and the Brits than the other trophies, almost as important as the World Cup. Its like how an India-Pakistan series is to the Indian and Pakistani fans, only with a richer history. *


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Mr wrestling 1 jimmies have definately been rustled :warne


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



CRIMSON said:


> *Darth and Mr. Wrestling, geez, stop. Being a fan of both England and Australia (when I was an avid cricket mark), I can tell you that the Ashes has always been a big deal to the Aussies and the Brits than the other trophies, almost as important as the World Cup. Its like how an India-Pakistan series is to the Indian and Pakistani fans, only with a richer history. *


*








The discussion was not about what "brits" or "aussies" feel. The argument stems from the fact that to the global audience tournaments like Champions Trophy are more important, yet these guys kept calling it Jobber's trophy coz their team didn't achieve much this time.

I know that Ashes is more important for them, but their point of view does NOT reflect the global point of view. And it's not like I don't like aussie team or british team. I have been a fan of Cricket longer than I have been a Pro-wrestling fan. And I have lived in several cities of the world and have interacted with several fans from all over the world. Hence I do not have a myopic point of view when it comes to discussion about the sport.*




Stuart82 said:


> Mr wrestling 1 jimmies have definately been rustled :warne


:flip :rock4


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Mr. Wrestling are you just jealous that your nation doesn't get to compete in the greatest series of all time?


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Lawls said:


> Mr. Wrestling are you just jealous that your nation doesn't get to compete in the greatest series of all time?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Series, not cup. Herp derp once more :lol


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> The discussion was not about what "brits" or "aussies" feel. The argument stems from the fact that to the global audience tournaments like Champions Trophy are more important, yet these guys kept calling it Jobber's trophy coz their team didn't achieve much this time.
> 
> I know that Ashes is more important for them, but their point of view does NOT reflect the global point of view. And it's not like I don't like aussie team or british team. I have been a fan of Cricket longer than I have been a Pro-wrestling fan. And I have lived in several cities of the world and have interacted with several fans from all over the world. Hence I do not have a myopic point of view when it comes to discussion about the sport.
> 
> :flip :rock4


For the record, sunshine, most of us in here were saying we hoped that our key players didn't play the jobber tournament so they would be as close to 100% as possible for the Ashes.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> To the mainstream fans, Ashes is far less important than India-Pakistan or even India-Australia series.


Oh yeah, because mainstream fans find the Australia/India series more important than the Ashes that bleeds tradition and has been perhaps one of the highest points in the cricket calender for over a hundred years.

:trout2

Oh and since we're still on the subject of one day cups, I feel the need to post this again.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

mr wrestling 1 going for a record on the irony meter.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> Series, not cup. Herp derp once more :lol


*Were you born slow, or acquired stupidity? :lol
A cup is the winning trophy or memento fpalm

A series need not be bilateral every single time. 
For example: A tournament involving 3 nations is a triangular series.

A tournament involving several countries in a round league or knockout format is also a series
For example: World Series of Cricket introduced by Kerry Packer in the 70s

Go back to the drawing board kid, you need to learn a lot :cool2*


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

This is the worst Champions Trophy ever. Half the games were affected by rain, including now the finals.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

sowah graepz~!!!!!~!~!`111`1```!!!!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr.Cricket said:


> This is the worst Champions Trophy ever. Half the games were affected by rain, including now the finals.


Yeah, this is bullshit. I guess that's what happens when you have it in England though.  Can't wait to see what happens in the Ashes. :$

What other options do they have though? Australia.. nah, our team NEEDS to be in England for the ASHES WHICH IS MUCH MORE IMPORTANT.

Btw Mr. Wrestling, no one considers it the World Cricket Series or whatever you're thinking.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *The discussion was not about what "brits" or "aussies" feel. The argument stems from the fact that to the global audience tournaments like Champions Trophy are more important, yet these guys kept calling it Jobber's trophy coz their team didn't achieve much this time.
> 
> I know that Ashes is more important for them, but their point of view does NOT reflect the global point of view. And it's not like I don't like aussie team or british team. I have been a fan of Cricket longer than I have been a Pro-wrestling fan. And I have lived in several cities of the world and have interacted with several fans from all over the world. Hence I do not have a myopic point of view when it comes to discussion about the sport.*


*Even from a global point of view, the Ashes has a greater lineage, a richer history and has more prestige than the Champions Trophy.

The Champions Trophy was just another tourney organized by the ICC to make some money and raise cricket awareness in smaller countries, which is why it was held in countries like Kenya and Bangladesh in the earlier stages. Whereas the Ashes has a whole different story, and a better one. It all started in the early 80s when Australia beat England in their home, after which a newspaper said something along the lines of 'English Cricket is dead and the body will be cremated and the ashes will be taken to Australia'. And the next time they faced each other, it was hyped as England's quest to regain the ashes. And apart from having such a history just behind the title, the two teams have put on some GOAT series (the 2005 one being my favorite). Also, the Ashes is a test tournament, so that automatically makes it better than the Champions Trophy lol : *


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Fucking rain. I wanted to see England thrash the Indians. With Trott getting a 50 ball Century... :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Were you born slow, or acquired stupidity? :lol
> A cup is the winning trophy or memento fpalm
> 
> A series need not be bilateral every single time.
> ...


This post is so poor and void of knowledge that I refuse to address the ridiculous points raised in it.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



CRIMSON said:


> *Even from a global point of view, the Ashes has a greater lineage, a richer history and has more prestige than the Champions Trophy.
> 
> The Champions Trophy was just another tourney organized by the ICC to make some money and raise cricket awareness in smaller countries, which is why it was held in countries like Kenya and Bangladesh in the earlier stages. Whereas the Ashes has a whole different story, and a better one. It all started in the early 80s when Australia beat England in their home, after which a newspaper said something along the lines of 'English Cricket is dead and the body will be cremated and the ashes will be taken to Australia'. And the next time they faced each other, it was hyped as England's quest to regain the ashes. And apart from having such a history just behind the title, the two teams have put on some GOAT series (the 2005 one being my favorite). Also, the Ashes is a test tournament, so that automatically makes it better than the Champions Trophy lol : *


*Lineage and prestige for being older doesn't nullify the fact that it is played between 2 countries ONLY. Global audience cares more about the tournament that involves more countries and has better action. Too bad that British weather has sucked so far, but in any given day a World level tournament is more captivating to people all over the world than a series that is near and dear to people of just 2 countries (and some die-hard fans from other countries).

No need to copy-paste the history of the origin of Ashes. I am aware of it.
I consider Test matches to be the measuring stick, and have much love for them. But that doesn't imply that ODIs are simply trash in front of them. And speaking of great test series, India-Australia 2001 "Final Frontier" test series blows 2005 Ashes out of water. *



> This post is so poor and void of knowledge that I refuse to address the ridiculous points raised in it.


*Shows your inability to respond to meaningful points. Not a surprise! :lol*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I'd address it but I prefer to not be banned for flaming.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Forget The Ashes. The Champion's Trophy is nothing important.

The ICC World Cup & T20 World Cup are big tournaments but the Champions' Trophy doesn't come close to either of them. We're in the final and it doesn't matter to most of us if we win it or not, regardless of The Ashes and completely different to the feeling of how much we wanted to win the T20 World Cup.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> Actions within the final are likely to have been pre-determined due to match fixing, thus, the bookies will make a killing. Work it out sunshine.


There have been NO cases of matchfixing in IPL or international cricket for a long time now.
Spot-fixing, yes. But, not matchfixing.

Without proof, changing a subject to include match-fixing in a final of a world tournament, is at best baiting and ignorant rambling.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



CRIMSON said:


> *Darth and Mr. Wrestling, geez, stop. Being a fan of both England and Australia (when I was an avid cricket mark), I can tell you that the Ashes has always been a big deal to the Aussies and the Brits than the other trophies, almost as important as the World Cup. Its like how an India-Pakistan series is to the Indian and Pakistani fans, only with a richer history. *


The point being, we are not talking about Australian or English fans. We are talking about the cricket fans as a whole - as in the majority of cricket fans. None of us said anything about what Aussies or English preference is.

For the majoprit of cricket fans, a bilateral series like Aus-Eng pales compared to a world tournament like Champions Trophy. That is the point being made here..

Also, bringing up history from the era when there were only 2-3 test playing countries is irrelevant. Cricket has evolved. Better and interesting formats other than test cricket have come up. More countries are playing cricket. In this day and age, a bilateral series has little significance to the majority of cricket fans.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr.Cricket said:


> This is the worst Champions Trophy ever. Half the games were affected by rain, including now the finals.


However, it has been deemed a success, as far as ICC is considered. So much that they are thinking of not cancelling it and cancelling the test championship instead.

http://www.espncricinfo.com/icc-champions-trophy-2013/content/current/story/644313.html


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Do you even read any of the links you post Darth?


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Thia argument is going on in like circles for Australian and English fan ashes in important while for Mr. Wrestling and Smith it isn't because India and other country are not involved


Which is more prestige's? - it would be Ashes 
Which will have more watchers ? well if Asian coutry are doing well than champions trophy or else Ashes this time Champions trophy as done well because of India 

Well If there is a Australia vs England final today very few people would be watching it more would be Watching Ahses
well if there is India vs pak final in champions trophy final it would get lot more viewers than Ashes would 


Basically I am saying in a nutshell different people have different priorities aswell so some my take think champions trophy as important others may not


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rising said:


> Thia argument is going on in like circles for Australian and English fan ashes in important while for Mr. Wrestling and Smith it isn't because India and other country are not involved


We are not talking about just me and Mr. Wrestling but MAJORITY OF CRICKET FANS.

And, you are wrong about Ashes being more prestigious. Maybe for you or others here. But, for most of the fans, Ashes is insignificant.



> Basically I am saying in a nutshell different people have different priorities aswell so some my take think champions trophy as important others may not


Which is fine. That has already been established that different people have different opinions. That is not the point.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

For a Australasian and England cricket fans its very prestigious in 2007 when there poll conducted in Australia what they want to win the most in Australia Ashes was the No1 they wanted win back followed by football world cup so it is prestigious for those 2 but for India that is not 


But back to champions league is it important yes every team comes there to win not to loose and as before its not done for promotion as there are no weaker teams nor played for promotion is some non test nation


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ESPN Cricinfo said:


> Covers are coming off so the umpires are going to have a look at the wicket. And they've decided we're going to start at 3.45pm with a 24-overs-a-side match, so as it stands, we will have some cricket. All eyes on the heavens...


:cool2



Shane Warne said:


> Shane Warne ✔ @warne888
> Good news guys, play will start at 3:45 and is reduced to a 24 hour game !!
> No more rain thanks.... &#55357;&#56397;
> #IndvEng


:warne


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It sounds like it's pouring down with rain again. I don't think it's going to go ahead...


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*










Even Indians don't care about the Champions Trophy... 8*D


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

One more interruption and we are done here


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

India about 20 runs short. Should be an easy chase to England.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yes, 3 down ... get Morgan and Bell and India should have a better chance

Raina, Jadeja and Ashwin should rotate in this spinning pitch

Looks like Ashes started early. Aussie third umpire gives Bell out on a "benefit of doubt" call :lmao Bell isn't happy.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

What the fuck has happened to England? They were cruising with Bopara and Morgan and then they just played two horrible shots. Typical England collapse...


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

What. A. Match !

Awesome final

Yes, Champions again in ODIs :clap :cheer
Had no expectations at the start with a young team and they have been absolutely brilliant. Celebrations.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> What the fuck has happened to England? They were cruising with Bopara and Morgan and then they just played two horrible shots. Typical England collapse...


The bullshit call against Bell didn't help. Fair play to India though, they had a great tournament.

The fact that there was more Indian supporters than English there shows how much other countries care about this tournament though.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I can already see that the grapes are sour ... really, really sour :lmao


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*This might be the first time (ever? or in a long long time?) that Indian Cricket team won every single match of a tournament and then won the Championship

Great match, awesome moments.. I had doubts on Dhoni's ability, but he proved me wrong.
Jadeja proved why he is called "SIR" Jadeja :lol

This victory calls for a 10 hour celebration :




*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I couldn't believe they gave that call, everyone thought they would have given the batsmen the benefit of the doubt. But when Morgan was still there England just needed 20 runs off 15 balls, sounds simple really. No, not when England are chasing. But fair play to India and Sharma, he looked awful in that over up until he took those two wickets.

Oh well, another ODI tournament lost. Time to look forward to the Ashes series.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *This might be the first time (ever? or in a long long time?) that Indian Cricket team won every single match of a tournament and then won the Championship
> *


*

Not since the Benson and Hedges World Championship of Cricket 1985, I think. 

That was also a world tournament that India coasted through and made a star of Ravi Shastri.
Just like this one made Ravindra Jadeja and Shikhar Dhawan.

And, just like this tournament, India was a World Cup holder in 1985.*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> Yeah, I couldn't believe they gave that call, everyone thought they would have given the batsmen the benefit of the doubt. But when Morgan was still there England just needed 20 runs off 15 balls, sounds simple really. No, not when England are chasing. But fair play to India and Sharma, he looked awful in that over up until he took those two wickets.
> 
> Oh well, another ODI tournament lost. Time to look forward to the Ashes series.


Yeah, they choked big time. Just pissed off that they're painting Sharma out to be the hero. Ashwin, Jadeja and Raina were much better. Morgan's shot was a joke and Bopara should of left that ball. I would of preferred it if someone more modest bowled that over.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*MS Dhoni has led India to victories in all major tournaments now

Achievements Unlocked:
1. ICC World Cup (50 overs) ✓
2. ICC World Cup T20 ✓
3. ICC Champions Trophy ✓
4. ICC Test no. 1 Ranking ✓
5. ICC ODI no. 1 Ranking ✓

Next target: ICC Test Championship*


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Winning this abroad makes it much more sweeter. Only champions trophy was left from MS Dhoni cabinet in terms of ODI achievements and he got that also.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Not since the Benson and Hedges World Championship of Cricket 1985, I think.
> 
> That was also a world tournament that India coasted through and made a star of Ravi Shastri.
> Just like this one made Ravindra Jadeja and Shikhar Dhawan.
> ...


*Yes, I remember!! It was the World Series down under where Ravi Shastri won the Audi for being the Man of the Series*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



AwSmash said:


> Yeah, they choked big time. Just pissed off that they're painting Sharma out to be the hero. Ashwin, Jadeja and Raina were much better. Morgan's shot was a joke and Bopara should of left that ball. I would of preferred it if someone more modest bowled that over.


Yeah, up until that moment Sharma just looked horrible. Also those 5 over throws are looking more and more costly. Still, thought England did very well in the tournament. Trott being a very big positive, did much better than I was expecting.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Fair play to England though. Other than that match against Sri Lanka, they looked good throughout. Root showed why he is the future.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Even though Buttler had a horrible game today (Duck, yeah, well done mate) I do think he has potential to be a very good player. That 46 off 17 balls showed what he can do when he puts his mind to it. Hopefully he has more performances like that in him.

Also Pietersen looked great on his return for Surrey from injury. 177 not out from 188 balls. Keep that form going, Kev!


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I think that 47 by Buttler was the rarity. He has an average of 11.6 off 14 matches, for God's sake. The sooner England get rid of him, the better.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*With this win, India is now the only team to lay claim on the following titles (which are/were competed for, by all the Test playing nations) till date:

1. ODI World Cup (1983; 2011) 
2. World Championship of Cricket (1985) (* erstwhile 7 Test playing nations, except South Africa)
3. ICC World Cup T20 (2007)
4. ICC Champions Trophy (shared in 2002; won in 2013)
5. ICC Test no. 1 Ranking (2009-11)
6. ICC ODI no. 1 Ranking (2013)

Since World Championship of Cricket was played just once, we can eliminate it.
From the remaining championships, to complete the Golden Slam the following are contenders:

1. West Indies: They can claim to have achieved all of them, only if we take the historical rankings (Calculated by ICC for the time before the rankings were established) for Tests and ODIs into consideration

2. Australia: Need a T20 WC
3. South Africa: Need ODI WC, T20 WC
4. England: Need ODI WC, Champions Trophy
5. Pakistan: Need Champions Trophy only, if we take historical rankings here as well

*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Still couldn't beat us in a test series on your own soil end of last year. That's more impressive to me from an England perspective than winning the Champions Trophy, and you can go back several pages to my post about my thoughts on the Champions Trophy before your talk about sour grapes. I said then I couldn't give two shits about it and I still don't. It would've been nice to win but doesn't bother me either way.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Still couldn't beat us in a test series on your own soil end of last year. That's more impressive to me from an England perspective than winning the Champions Trophy, and you can go back several pages to my post about my thoughts on the Champions Trophy before your talk about sour grapes. I said then I couldn't give two shits about it and I still don't. It would've been nice to win but doesn't bother me either way.


*Still beat you in your own soil today! :cool2
As far as beating you for a Test series win goes, that too shall happen soon.
However, speaking of ODIs... well never mind.. your side has jobbed most of the times, so I won't bother rubbing that.*


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

INDIA- THE CHAMP IS HERE!!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao micky arthur sacked 2 weeks before the ashes

shit coach but 2 weeks before the ashes :lmao. shambolic.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lol just saw that


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Please bring Darren Lehmann in as coach, thank fuck Arthurs gone, but shit time to do it :fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

yeah it's definitely the right move, lehmann's won it all, but the wrong time to do it most definitely. 2 weeks out from the 1st test, cricket australia have turned this once proud institution into an absolute mockery with stupid decisions over and over and over again.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nige™;20082361 said:


> Still couldn't beat us in a test series on your own soil end of last year.


Don't care about tests. So winning or losing it is irrelevant to me. For me and most of Indians, winning a world tournament like Champions Trophy is a case for celebrations :cheer :cheer


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Why not let the sacking wait till the Ashes (in England) is lost before bringing in Boof for the home series. Now a bad series will have people questioning Lehmann's appointment when he basically been handed the team on the eve of a huge series with a crap ton of issues festering.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao Lehmann is a terrific coach to bring in, but now? :lmao Things should start to look better AFTER the Ashes. Cricket Australia never cease to amaze me.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao Lehmann is a terrific coach to bring in, but now? :lmao Things should start to look better AFTER the Ashes. Cricket Australia never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

How hard is it to coach a team really? Don't set them homework, don't let them out on the piss to 'celebrate' after getting beaten, and tell any idiots who get into a scuffle to pull their fucking head in or they're flying home. Simple.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

How hard is it to coach a team really? Don't set them homework, don't let them out on the piss to 'celebrate' after getting beaten, and tell any idiots who get into a scuffle to pull their fucking head in or they're flying home. Simple.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I'm quietly confident Australia may pinch this series now that one of the main problems has gone. Let's remember our batting has been the problem, our bowling has been very good and we have a solid group of fast bowlers that will surprise England. If boof can sort the batters not named Michael Clarke out Australia can win. Maybe I'm being over optimistic but at least now Australia will show more fight. Khawaja if picked will have a breakthrough series and Clarke has now dropped himself as a selector. Hopefully the rotation policy goes out as well. Good signs even if timing was fucked. Even if we lose in England I'd expect Australia to regain in Australia.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

none of the main problems are gone

sutherland, howard, inverarity all have their jobs still. i mean a fucking ex rugby player is the 'team performance manager' for the australian CRICKET team.

sutherland should do the decent thing and step aside. he's had his run, the golden generation made hm look like a champion, the retirements have shown him up for the arse he is.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hopefully Lehmann can instill some toughness to a very frail top order. Cricket Australia as a whole has been farcical since 2009 when we failed to reclaim the Ashes.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

lehmann, hopefully he can control his vile tongue, especially when facing a person of colour............


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

hopefully england dont go too deep into south africa to recruit their players then.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> hopefully england dont go too deep into south africa to recruit their players then.



Don't worry, Lehmann can rest easy, England recruit the white, I mean right kind of African players, so Lehmann might be able to control his racist outbursts.
Although he may take issue with the likes of Bopara.......

England should stick to recruiting in Birmingham, like where you lot got Symonds from


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i think he'll be okay

once england start shamelessly throwing sri lankans into the team there might be a problem.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hey Nat welcome back!


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nattie7 said:


> Don't worry, Lehmann can rest easy, England recruit the white, I mean right kind of African players, so Lehmann might be able to control his racist outbursts.
> Although he may take issue with the likes of Bopara.......
> 
> England should stick to recruiting in Birmingham, like where you lot got Symonds from


Obviously the poms are worried if they're bringing up an incident from over a decade ago. I'm sure no English players have ever used a racist term before :fpalm.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> i think he'll be okay
> 
> once england start shamelessly throwing sri lankans into the team there might be a problem.


if they are going to shamelessly throw any sri Lankan into the team it would be Dimitri Mascarenhas, you know the one who grew up in Perth and has a very strong aussie accent


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> Obviously the poms are worried if they're bringing up an incident from over a decade ago. I'm sure no English players have ever used a racist term before :fpalm.


listen Cobber, I support England over Australia as I live here, however if you ask me which cricket team I support, it is the west indies.


as for bringing up an incident that happened over a decade ago, I still bring up the Botham and weed incident to rib my mates.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*ICC Team of the Tournament - Champions Trophy*

1- Shikhar Dhawan (India) -363 runs
2- Jonathan Trott (England)-229 runs
3- Kumar Sangakkara (Sri Lanka)-222 runs
4- Virat Kohli (India)-176 runs
5- Misbah-ul-Haq (Pakistan)-173 runs
6- Mahendra Singh Dhoni (wicket-keeper/captain) (India)- 27 runs, five catches and four stumpings
7- Ravindra Jadeja (India)-12 wickets & 80 runs
8- Ryan McLaren (South Africa)-83 runs & eight wickets
9- Bhuvneshwar Kumar (India)- six wickets
10- James Anderson (England)-11 wickets
11- Mitchell McClenaghan (New Zealand)-11 wickets
12- Joe Root (England)-173 runs

Pretty good selection.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

No West Indies players? :lol

Nah it is a fair selection given how the tournament panned out


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> Mahendra Singh Dhoni (wicket-keeper/captain) (India)- *27* runs (including a duck in the final), five catches and four stumpings


:lmao


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> :lmao


maybe he is in there for his bold move giving Ishant over 17 after being horrendous, and he takes two wickets.
As they say, fortune favours the brave.

His wicket keeping was class though and he can handle the pressure unlike Saffers in a semi or England in a final


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nattie7 said:


> maybe he is in there for his bold move giving Ishant over 17 after being horrendous, and he takes two wickets.
> As they say, fortune favours the brave.
> 
> His wicket keeping was class though and he can handle the pressure unlike Saffers in a semi or England in a final


*I know that Nattie, but I just love to hate MS Dhoni 
While I agree that he's one of the g.o.a.t. Cricket Captains, I never leave any chance to taunt him :cool2*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Dhoni is a poor captain imo. Far too defensive minded. Great keeper and batsman, just not a particularly great captain when the going is tough. Bit like Ponting. Ponting was an outstanding player but he wasn't the greatest captain.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Stephen Fleming was a great captain. I don't think people really how good he actually was, took a team full of average players, with hardly any you would classify as world class, and get them winning a lot of games just due to fantastic captaincy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

agree with rus. his captaining when he was tearing us apart in india was bemusing at times. could've torn us apart even quicker, but was doing shit like sticking people out on the fence 2 overs in because warner edged a couple. just strange.

good player though.

fleming was one of my favourite players. he and vettori. always enjoy them.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *I know that Nattie, but I just love to hate MS Dhoni
> While I agree that he's one of the g.o.a.t. Cricket Captains, I never leave any chance to taunt him :cool2*


What I like about him is, the is able to maintain on the exterior at least, a calmness, so even if the bowlers especially are going to pot, he will walk up to them and reassure them.
Ishant was awful and when MSD went over to him, after the little pep talk he ends up getting two crucial wickets 
Remember the inaugural T20? he bowled that yog (sorry don't know how to spell his name) in the last over, and people thought he was crazy.
It worked out like it worked out on Sunday, with his bowlers he can make strong and possibly bold choices.
Remember when every man and his dog was calling for Jadeja to be removed, Dhoni personally backed him, and it paid dividends.

And defensive he may be, but compared to Cook who is safety first, Dhoni looks kamikaze!!!!!

But Dhoni in the test format is defensive, in ODI's he is more likely to take risks, but given the format that is understandable.

When you refer to him as a GOAT captain I presume you mean because he has been captain when india were number 1 in test, has won the T20 world cup, the ODI World cup and the ICC champions trophy tournament?
Apart from Ashes on his CV (which he obviously can not add too) there isn't much he can do, especially in shorter form of the game.
Indians never really value the Test format as much as the English and aussies for example.

He really needs to start winning consistently abroad in order to really be a GOAT imho.
They have won tests in SA and NZ iirc???


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Dhoni is nowhere near being the GOAT captain.

In order to do that you need to prove yourself in ALL forms of the game. Which is where great captains like waugh and ponting have done. Look at their c.v.s if you want to discuss goat captains. Dhoni is nowhere near that level yet.

He's done well in the short form of the game, but hasn't quite proven himself on the grandest stage, tests. There's a reason why players like sachin tendulkar retired from one dayers to concentrate on the longer form, it's the pinnacle of cricket, , lol @ people who pretend it isn't.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BULLY said:


> Dhoni is nowhere near being the GOAT captain.
> 
> In order to do that you need to prove yourself in ALL forms of the game. Which is where great captains like waugh and ponting have done. Look at their c.v.s if you want to discuss goat captains. Dhoni is nowhere near that level yet.
> 
> He's done well in the short form of the game, but hasn't quite proven himself on the grandest stage, tests. There's a reason why players like sachin tendulkar retired from one dayers to concentrate on the longer form, it's the pinnacle of cricket, , lol @ people who pretend it isn't.


I never said he was a GOAT captain
He has done it all in the short form and his CV is a reflection of that.

My gripe with MSD is Tests and not being able to consistently win overseas.

but like I said, Indians and by that I'm particularly making reference to their spectators, do not value test cricket.
Look at the obscene amounts of people filling out stadiums for ODI's and T20's yet being no where to be seen during Tests.

Also let's not neglect that in the short form of the game you need to be able to run between the wickets, take those risky seconds and thirds.
It is a lot faster and the older you get the slower you get, and Test being the slower format makes it easier on the body.
One thing every single person who watched the ICC CT 2013 noticed?
how athletic the indian team have become, they were so good in the field and tbh maybe I'm being ignorant but I never ever remember them being good in the field, I remember them being lazy runners between wickets and pathetic in the field.

Aslo about Sachin, as great of a player I think he is, mentally weak, sorry indian fans!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

there's a difference between being a good captain and a winner

ponting was a winner, not a good captain.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

@ nat

It doesn't matter what some of the spectators think, I'm just saying that in order to be judged the best you have to win in the longest form of the game, as well as the other forms. Talk to any player and they KNOW it's the pinacle of cricket, that's indisputable. 

As for tests being easier on the body, I don't think so not when the bowlers have to bowl ridiculous ammounts of overs not just a max of ten (which they don't usually bowl consecutively) and batsman, in tests batting for days. Sure the batsman in one dayers are more inclined to take quick singles, but you're also likiely to see more boundaries as well in one day/20/20 which doesn't require as much running, where in tests not as much boundaries so more running in order to rotate the strike/ keep the score board ticking over.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Ponting was a 6/10 as a captain. Basically inherited the best side of the past 2 decades, which our truly great captains like Border, Taylor and Waugh helped to forge.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I think Warnie could have made a great captain. Definitely had the nouse and knowledge. even during some of the ashes series e.g. 05 you could see he was pretty much running the show even though ponting had (C) next to his name.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

any one of warne, mcgrath or gilchrist would've made good captains. i've always been a little iffy about warne because he can really fly off the handle sometimes, like he did in the big bash.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BULLY said:


> @ nat
> 
> It doesn't matter what some of the spectators think, I'm just saying that in order to be judged the best you have to win in the longest form of the game, as well as the other forms. Talk to any player and they KNOW it's the pinacle of cricket, that's indisputable.
> 
> As for tests being easier on the body, I don't think so not when the bowlers have to bowl ridiculous ammounts of overs not just a max of ten (which they don't usually bowl consecutively) and batsman, in tests batting for days. Sure the batsman in one dayers are more inclined to take quick singles, but you're also likiely to see more boundaries as well in one day/20/20 which doesn't require as much running, where in tests not as much boundaries so more running in order to rotate the strike/ keep the score board ticking over.


I bring up the fact that they place no value on it, because that would give you an understanding on why many especially Indian fans think MSD is a GOAT captain.
His ODI cv is impressive, I personally prefer to see my team (WI yeah we're shit  ) do better in Test than ODI, but hey we have been so shit for so long, I take the T20 WC win and celebrate like it's 1999!

As for Test it is demanding more so mentally, but it is slower, there is no imperative to take that second or third run.
However batting for days takes a lot out no disputing that!
You can play for a draw in a Test, in ODI it is a shorter burst with sloggers having a field day and there is such an importance now on fielding and running in-between wickets, Sachin is what 40 odd? he wont be able to be diving around saving a boundary or running those risky second and third runs. 

Test cricket is the highest standard of cricket, no disputing that!!!!


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Dhoni has done a remarkable job in ODI's. With the crap bowling line up we have fielded for the past 6 years he has done a very good job winning all those trophies in shorter formats but he has a long way to go in test format. Those two whitewashes has pretty much dented his test record which was good before that. Our next three test series are away series (SA, NZ, ENG) are very important and they will decide how dhoni is going to be rated as an overall captain


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Why do people even talk about meaningless things like GOAT? Really struggle to understand that concept.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Dhoni has proved himself in 2 of the 3 forms of cricket. Not proving in test cricket is insignificant as that format is becoming less relevant as time goes on. 

3 world tournaments in his name, not just in the subcontinent but also away from home, shows his mettle. Not to mention with teams who are not exactly world-beaters. Waugh or Ponting, in yesteryears, had a team full of champions while Dhoni played with either done-and-dusted players or newbies.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Dhoni has proved himself in 2 of the 3 forms of cricket.* Not proving in test cricket is insignificant as that format is becoming less relevant as time goes on.*


If you want to continue posting here then stop that crap.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> Indians never really value the Test format as much as the English and aussies for example.
> Indians and by that I'm particularly making reference to their spectators, do not value test cricket.
> Look at the obscene amounts of people filling out stadiums for ODI's and T20's yet being no where to be seen during Tests.


*Well, I have much love for Test Matches, and I have stated this before that Tests are the real test of character for cricketers. Having said that, I would like to add that with all due respect to Test Matches, there was a time (that lasted more than 2-3 decades) that Test Matches had faded into obscurity (exceptions are there, no doubt, but in general) compared to their limited overs counterparts.

It wasn't until the advent of competitive play by teams in the late 90s to early 2000s that Test matches became entertaining again. I still remember when teams like Sri Lanka deliberately prepared dead pitches where only their bowlers would take cheap wickets (and that's how Murali got majority of his wickets, to be honest) and batsmen would set mammoth records. I can never forget that pathetic Test match in 1997, when Lanka scored 952 runs, with the sole intent of creating records, instead of playing for a result. Such incidents where result was NOT the priority of teams, coupled with factors like bad weather destroying play in many matches, made Tests feel inferior to many fans. Because, even if Pajama Cricket (ODIs) wasn't as prestigious as Tests, it still warranted result in over 90% matches.

One more thing that made people prefer ODIs over Tests is the fact that Test Matches were like CM Punk after Elimination Chamber 2013, i.e, Best (format) in the World (of Cricket), but without World Championship. The fact that ODIs have a World Championship tournament that takes place every 4 years, while Test Matches don't have any championship, makes ODIs more important to many players and majority of fans. Due to the length of Test matches, and mainly due to the mismanagement of ICC, conducting a Test Championship has not been possible till date. There was once an Asian Test Championship tournament in 1999, but it was never repeated again.*



> When you refer to him as a GOAT captain I presume you mean because he has been captain when india were number 1 in test, has won the T20 world cup, the ODI World cup and the ICC champions trophy tournament?
> Apart from Ashes on his CV (which he obviously can not add too) there isn't much he can do, especially in shorter form of the game.


*Well, those back to back white-washes did hurt Dhoni's rep as Test captain. For me, Ganguly was the G.o.a.t. Indian Captain, but he was never able to win the World Cup. But when it came to famous Test Victories, he led from the front. The only edge that Dhoni has over Ganguly, is the temperament. Ganguly was aggressive, and VERY emotional. Dhoni knows how to play his cards.*



> Aslo about Sachin, as great of a player I think he is, mentally weak, sorry indian fans!


*I would highly disagree here. The man carries expectations of a billion people every time he puts on his Cricket gear and enters the field. He has led the team to numerous victories and was the backbone of the team for 2 decades. Who can forget his tenacity when he scored a century while having tremendous back pain against Pakistan in Chennai Test 1999? Or his back to back Sharjah Desert-Storm innings (in 1998) while chasing against Australians? Or Sachin destroying Shane Warne in 1998 Test Series? Or Sachin destroying Pakistani bowlers in 2003 WC? Or Sachin winning the CB series finals against Australia in 2008? Maybe you didn't see enough matches of Sachin.*


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I rate Dravid a little higher than Sachin.

On Lehman, I'm sure he can do better than Mickey 'best bowling attack' Arthur.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I don't think you can call tendulkar mentally weak, he has been very solid over a very long career which started when he was in his teens. The fact he scored so many centuries against an Australian side that had the best bowling attack in the world for a long time of his career and scored two centuries against Australia in 1991/92 on his first tour to Australia shows he isn't mentally weak. I'll agree with mr wrestling 1 he pretty much destroyed Australia in that 1998 series off his own bat.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I prefer dravid and sehwag as players to watch though.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Sehwag is a good player and has made some big scores but he usually gets undone on a pitch that has plenty of movement due to lack of foot movement. He's more of a flattrack bully. Def. wouldn't put him in the same league as tendulkar or dravid.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Every single one of your posts regarding tests has been disparaging.





DarthSimian said:


> You can see many posts of mine which says that cricket has 3 forms of cricket, each equal in its own right.





DarthSimian said:


> Not proving in test cricket is insignificant as that format is becoming less relevant as time goes on.


:hayden3 you were saying?



> Not to mention with teams who are not exactly world-beaters. Waugh or Ponting, in yesteryears, had a team full of champions *while Dhoni played with either done-and-dusted players or newbies.*


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> :hayden3 you were saying?


And, you conveniently dropped the first line fpalm



DarthSimian said:


> Dhoni has proved himself in 2 of the 3 forms of cricket.


Which means I still consider the three forms to be equal. Whether or not it is losing relevance is a different thing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i refer you back to where i said _"Every single one of your posts regarding tests has been disparaging"_. Just can't help yourself :hayden3


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*I consider Dravid to be among the G.o.a.t. players of Test Cricket. He has that impeccable style and technique which is hard to maintain over such a long career. Plus he has played some crucial match-winning legendary knocks. He was one of the underrated Icons of his era, as most of the times his innings came in a supporting role. That doesn't negate his contribution in any way though. In ODIs however, he had quite slow strike rate at times (especially when he started out) which was one of the main factors why he was not as successful in ODIs. 

In contrast, Ganguly was one of the greatest players in ODIs, but due to his batting order he didn't enjoy much success as a batsman in Tests. Sachin on the other hand was awesome in both Tests and ODIs consistently. Thats what gives him a slight edge over the other two.

If we speak of a pecking order, I would put Sachin in the topmost echelon of players like Bradman and Viv Richards. Dravid would be in the next level along with legends like Sobers, Gavaskar, Border etc.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i personally have kallis up there with the top players of all time. phenomenal cricketer. along with the usuals in lara, tendulkar, viv, bradman, etc.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bill ponsford and Walter Hammond should be considered top ten all time batters. Their record on uncovered pitches is much move impressive then modern players with lots more advantages. Those two and bradman really set the standard in my opinion, you could argue the bowling wasn't that great as modern players faced but again uncovered pitches, no helmets, bats that didn't help the ball fly to the boundary, boundaries not roped in, their records are phenomenal


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> i personally have kallis up there with the top players of all time. phenomenal cricketer. along with the usuals in lara, tendulkar, viv, bradman, etc.


Kallis is very underrated, his record stands up against any allrounder. Personally I'd put him below Sobers still, hasn't really spent his career in a world class team and had a few poor series against Australia in late 90's early 00's when he was getting a big rapt. I think it was the 2001/02 series and Someone close to the south African team said he was playing better then bradman then didn't really perform


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I think New Zealand's Chris Cairns Could have been considered one of the worlds top all rounders if not for the injuries that plagues him through his career. His stats probably don't hold up that well compared to the likes of Kallis's, but he was a match winner with the bat and could hit bowleras out of the attack and demoralise the opposition like Gilchrist used to. Very handy player. New Zealand has had more than it's fair share of handy all rounders actually.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Clyde Walcott enough said!!!!!!

@ Mr. Wrestling 1 
Very much enjoyed reading your posts, we may have differing views but it's nice to see someone genuine about their cricket and want to debate it.
One point I feel the need to clarify is, Sachin has to me shown he was mentally a bit weak and crumbled under the pressure of captain.
The discussion after all was about GOAT captains, and Sachin did briefly captain India and did not work out at all.
I understand he has had to cope with the pressure of 1.2 billion Indian fans, but I feel sometimes he would show a fragile side and buckled under pressure.
No doubting he is a true great of the game as a player, but that's my opinion and Greg Chappell who coached India believe that he suffered from being mentally fragile during various points of his career.

After all he is only human, and captaincy didn't suit ST.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Dhoni has proved himself in 2 of the 3 forms of cricket. Not proving in test cricket is insignificant as that format is becoming less relevant as time goes on.
> 
> 3 world tournaments in his name, not just in the subcontinent but also away from home, shows his mettle. Not to mention with teams who are not exactly world-beaters. Waugh or Ponting, in yesteryears, had a team full of champions while Dhoni played with either done-and-dusted players or newbies.


Although the Mod came in here to call you out on this mentality, I personally give you credit, because at least you're addressing the elephant in the room.
Test cricket is getting less and less significance especially in the sub continent, India makes the ICC the most money, India unofficially have greater power to dictate terms.
T20 which I admit I detested is the biggest money spinner, commercially it is becoming THE place to be for cricketers.

I did post that Test has less importance especially to the Indian fan, and this post is indicative of that.
As a purist no one will be comfortable or happy with that view, but a realist will concede that unfortunately that is becoming a common place view.

Did anyone see the T20 last night?
Oval was rocking until 10pm, this is the future of cricket from a commercial perspective, of course Test will not become extinct but the future isn't as rosy as all want it to be.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Ugh. Crowds and ratings do not make one "better" than the other. Tests aren't irrelevant and will never be. You lot are just as bad as the rock/stone cold marks who use ratings or drawing power to say one why wrestler is better than the other. Tests are and forever will be the pinacle, as I said earlier ask any player and they will echo that. 

I reiterate, tests will always be around and will never EVER be irrelevant. END OF.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BULLY said:


> Ugh. Crowds and ratings do not make one "better" than the other. Tests aren't irrelevant and will never be. You lot are just as bad as the rock/stone cold marks who use ratings or drawing power to say one why wrestler is better than the other. Tests are and forever will be the pinacle, as I said earlier ask any player and they will echo that.
> 
> I reiterate, tests will always be around and will never EVER be irrelevant. END OF.


Hi bully nice of you to at least reply, I never once said Test will be extinct but I did point out that ICC make most of their money from indian cricket, also said Indians are trying to push this T20 agenda upon everyone.

I brought up the drawing power as as reason why the Indians have the mentality that MSD is the GOAT because they place little value on Test and that poster who the Mod called out was a perfect example.

Also you really reckon India don't have too much power of the ICC :lol 

http://tensport.com.au/news/theroar/Cricket-Does-India-have-too-much-control-over-world-cricket.htm

an aussie source for good measure.

People that think T20 will disappear are morons, why is every cricketer clamouring to get to the ipl?
I always said from a COMMERCIAL stance it is a money spinner.

Test will never be replaced but it's star is dwindling, the whole cricket and society in general has moved to a faster instant gratification level, that is exactly what T20 is.

Anyway like I said Walcott is GOAT captain imho

and if y'all think it is moronic, tough shit

EDIT:

another link

http://www.espncricinfo.com/australia/content/story/520811.html



> Neil D'Costa, Michael Clarke's mentor and coach, has said Australia's growing preference for Twenty20 could lead to Test cricket getting sidelined in a country already struggling to rebuild a team which has slipped to No. 5 in the rankings. ''A lot of junior state cricket in Australia is now Twenty20 cricket and that could kill Test cricket in this country,'' D'Costa told the Sydney Morning Herald.
> 
> D'Costa has been Clarke's mentor since he was seven and has been coaching state-level juniors in India for some years now. He contrasted Australia's preference with the relative lack of Twenty20 cricket in India at the junior level, which he says allows young players to learn the basics of the game better.
> 
> ...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

. Don't much care if india don't have/do have control of the ICC
. Don't care how much money is made from the 20/20

I know 20/20 is not going away in the near future (sadly) 

My whole argument revolves around tests ever being irrelevent (which will never happen) and Dhoni being a GOAT captain without having a good test record. 

Inidans will pretend they don't care about tests, when they're not winning to support their argument. yet if they start winning in tests, they'll be the first to gloat. also dhoni's accomplishment of taking india to #1 in tests was listed as an accomplishment, but why if tests are "irrelevant" (also id just like to say the rankings system is flawed to say the least) 

one of the reasons tests will always be around is it's a completely different game, while 20/20 lets face it is basically just a shortened version of a one dayer. So ifg tests got the axe, you'd just have two forms, both pretty much identical to the other. It doesn't matter how many tickets 20/20 pulls. 

the cricketers themselves biggest accomplishment is playing tests for their country no way in hell they would just be restricted to the shorter versions and not testing themselves. no matter what the spectators prefer watching. Don't know how much clearer I can make it.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

isn't it ironic, the Indians will not teach R20 until they are established, yet a country so attached to Test cricket are teaching it at junior level :lol

IPL is worth 4bil USD, it isn't going away any time soon, and looks like other countries are getting wise to it, by teaching them young in hopes of getting in on the action, shame really!


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BULLY said:


> . Don't much care if india don't have/do have control of the ICC
> . Don't care how much money is made from the 20/20
> 
> I know 20/20 is not going away in the near future (sadly)
> ...


but when did I say tests are irrelevant?

I only said to the casual Indians they place little value on it, and that is TRUE, their mentality to it is demonstrated in this thread.

That poster at least had the balls to come out and say what most of India think, shorter form is what they care for.

Test like I said will never ever be irrelevant, that is FIRST class cricket, but I'm saying that t20 is starting to dominate.
Funny thing is, India were originally critical of the pro20 format or whatever it used to be called.

Players move to clubs in football for more money, IPL IS that money spinner, like I said a purist will always value Test over anything.
But T20 is where players risked being de selected for, to attend the IPL, countries like Australia teach the format to juniors, that is wrong!!!!!


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Amusing how people sitting on another continent can say "Indians don't like test cricket" and other statements like that. Due to sheer number of people who watch cricket, even if 50% of India likes Test Cricket it will be more than Aus/Eng combined. 

Funny how this thread just goes in the same circle. Posters like Darth don't help either, nor the people constantly responding to him. 

Non casual Indian Cricket fans take Test losses very seriously, the people I know fell into mild (to severe) depression after 0-4 to England, worse after Australia.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hi Jammy

The reason people like us on another continent get the impression less value is placed on test cricket, is because that DS comments and to be honest from what we have seen.

http://www.cricbuzz.com/cricket-news/54998/

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/you-cant-make-anyone-forcibly-like-test-cricket-tendulkar/973045/

and you're correct even if only 50% of Indians like test cricket, in sheer numbers that dwarves the English and aussies and west Indians etc.

What are your thoughts about the upcoming India Windies series?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Using India's population as the basis for your argument is asinine. If China was a test cricket nation, and the Chinese fell in love with that format, would its value be exponentially increased?

Fact is, that no matter the country, no matter the player, test cricket is the absolute pinnacle of the sport. ODI exists to offer a guaranteed result, whilst T20 is a bit of crash and bash fun used to make a hefty pay packet.

To the purist, test cricket will always be number 1. To the casual, it's the T20. The continued arguing and bickering over which is better is asinine as it's all cricket, and all great to watch.

If only more posters from India could be like Jammy and zawdawg222 (?) then it'd be a much more constructive debate that would occur in here.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> Using India's population as the basis for your argument is asinine. If China was a test cricket nation, and the Chinese fell in love with that format, would its value be exponentially increased?


Of course, there are two aspects of the debate (Test's decreasing popularity), the fact that Cricket IS Tests, and whether a majority of Cricket fans in a populous nation understand its value. The more people who consider Tests to be the highest form of Cricket, the better it would be for the future of the sport, no?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Jammy said:


> Of course, there are two aspects of the debate (Test's decreasing popularity), the fact that Cricket IS Tests, and whether a majority of Cricket fans in a populous understand its value. The more people who consider Tests to be the highest form of Cricket, the better it would be for the future of the sport, no?


Tests really haven't decreased in popularity, just that the sport has gained more fans who only like 20/20. Basing it on personal experience for a sec, I play cricket and every bloke in the team much prefers tests over the shorter forms of the game. Compare that to a bunch of my friends, mostly females, who and i quote "hate cricket but like 20/20". Thats the market that 20/20 is hitting the most, the casual fan who doesn't really like the sport but will watch it for a little bit, maybe buy some merchandise, go to a game every now and again etc.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> If only more posters from India could be like Jammy and zawdawg222 (?) then it'd be a much more constructive debate that would occur in here.





> Inidans will pretend they don't care about tests, when they're not winning to support their argument. yet if they start winning in tests, they'll be the first to gloat. also dhoni's accomplishment of taking india to #1 in tests was listed as an accomplishment, but why if tests are "irrelevant" (also id just like to say the rankings system is flawed to say the least)



*I do not want to sidetrack this thread, but clearly this guy Bullseye has a poor comprehension ability. Every single time I have made a post about Tests, I have put them over as the measuring stick and the best format of Cricket. Yet instead of reading properly, and trying to understand what's written there (despite being a teacher, allegedly) he fails to comprehend the point.

You guys watch some matches on your little TV, and come to the conclusion that Indians are all about ODIs and have no respect for Tests. Then there's this little guy Bully, who comes out jumping outta nowhere, and claims that he knows how Indians "pretend to not care" about Tests and then "gloat when they win". fpalm

You guys base your arguments over posts made by a couple of people from India who put ODIs over Tests. That's the sample size of population (a couple of guys) on which you base your argument? To quote The King Lawler: "the ONLY exercise you do is riding the stats and jumping to the conclusions" fpalm

India is a country that adores Cricket. Irrespective of the format, people are deeply involved whenever India is playing. "Only ODIs are important. Who gives a fuck that we lost 0-4 in Tests?" -- said NO Indian ever.

I understand you guys are bitter that your team has absolutely sucked for the past several months. Every team faces rough patches. But that doesn't imply that other teams' successes are irrelevant. To me Tests have always been highly important, always will be. But that doesn't mean that I blindly hate ODIs or T20s. There are many teams that play negatively (for a draw, or just for records) in Tests, killing the spirit of the game. At least in limited overs format, they can not carry on those shenanigans.

Cricket fans like us should celebrate the fact that we have three different formats of the game we love. And all 3 formats offer something different. Instead some guys here will try to condescend others by saying "you lot are as bad as rock/austin marks" fpalm

You aren't the only guy here who has been following Cricket since the 80s. Loving ODIs has got nothing to do with hating Tests or vice versa. True fans are able to appreciate and enjoy all forms of Cricket without bitching that one form is superior to the other.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i think also test cricket is losing an older generation as well. my dad just doesn't watch this current batch now. he can't stand it. doesn't like clarke, warner, all these guys. doesn't think they're real cricketers. he'll still watch the ashes but cricket as a whole has completely lost him now. it's happening to mates' dad's that i know too. my dad will always talk about stuff like standing on the hill in the late 70's early 80's about the chappell's playing on adelaide oval, he just hasn't go that same gusto that he had even 6-7 years ago.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> Fact is, that no matter the country, no matter the player, test cricket is the absolute pinnacle of the sport. ODI exists to offer a guaranteed result, whilst T20 is a bit of crash and bash fun used to make a hefty pay packet.
> 
> To the purist, test cricket will always be number 1. To the casual, it's the T20. The continued arguing and bickering over which is better is asinine as it's all cricket, and all great to watch.


There is a clear disconnect between the first and second paragraph in the quoted post.

If the attitude was like the second paragraph, there would be no argument. Test fans would discuss tests and T20 fans would discuss T20 and so on. The forum would be more constructive.

But, the argument exists because of the kind of logic used in the first paragraph. Where opinions are passed off as facts. I see nothing that says why test is the pinnacle. There can be arguments for and against it but it is just an opinion at the end of the day.

The forum would be more constructive if the attitude shown in the first paragraph can be avoided.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *I do not want to sidetrack this thread, but clearly this guy Bullseye has a poor comprehension ability. Every single time I have made a post about Tests, I have put them over as the measuring stick and the best format of Cricket. Yet instead of reading properly, and trying to understand what's written there (despite being a teacher, allegedly) he fails to comprehend the point.
> 
> You guys watch some matches on your little TV, and come to the conclusion that Indians are all about ODIs and have no respect for Tests. Then there's this little guy Bully, who comes out jumping outta nowhere, and claims that he knows how Indians "pretend to not care" about Tests and then "gloat when they win". fpalm
> 
> ...


:lmao at how wound up you are because I didn't put you in with the better posters.



DarthSimian said:


> There is a clear disconnect between the first and second paragraph in the quoted post.
> 
> If the attitude was like the second paragraph, there would be no argument. Test fans would discuss tests and T20 fans would discuss T20 and so on. The forum would be more constructive.
> 
> ...


Fact is that test cricket is the pinnacle of the sport. We've discussed this for years yet it still hasn't sunk into you yet. In Adam Gilchrist's autobiography he stated that whilst he loved playing ODI's for Australia, the moment he got the call for the test side was the moment his career as a cricket gained validity and accomplishment.

Test cricket, no matter your view on its entertainment, is the pinnacle. It tests a captains strategy, a teams ability to build an innings, and deals with the fluctuation in weather. You can adore your crash and bash money grabbing format, but the truth is, to the purists, and the players, tests are and always will be the format they want to play the most.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> :lmao at how wound up you are because I didn't put you in with the better posters.


*fpalm
You really think I care if you (of all people) put me in YOUR list of better posters?
Son, I made that post because you got butthurt (as usual) about the long reply I posted to Nattie7, and negged me for voicing my opinion. Get a life, really!

And once again your failure to comprehend what's written, was displayed.
You read the first 2 lines, and the very last line, and again jumped to a conclusion. :lol
I addressed not just you, but another poster too. 

As far as superiority of one format over another goes, a great captain is one who is able to tackle all kinds of situations, be it Tests, ODIs or T20s. It's like saying that for an Olympic athlete 400 meter race is more important than 100 meter sprints. Any match, where you're representing your nation on an international level, is important.*


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> Fact is that test cricket is the pinnacle of the sport. We've discussed this for years yet it still hasn't sunk into you yet.


Like I said earlier, THIS is exactly the reason why this thread falls back to the same cycle and no constructive debates happen. 

*It is not a fact and just an opinion.* Even I have given points why it is just an opinion numerous times and you have not got it yet. Be it time pressure, ability to play intelligently and tactically to restrict scoring or improve scoring, the extreme importance of being calm etc

The more people try to pass it off as a fact, the less constructive it will be and arguments continue to happen.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *I do not want to sidetrack this thread, but clearly this guy Bullseye has a poor comprehension ability. Every single time I have made a post about Tests, I have put them over as the measuring stick and the best format of Cricket. Yet instead of reading properly, and trying to understand what's written there (despite being a teacher, allegedly) he fails to comprehend the point.*


*

Indeed, and Test will forever be the measuring stick, like Sachin Tendulkar said in the article I posted before, he dreamed of playing cricket for India.....TEST cricket.
However he concedes you can't force people to like it or not, he even cites some players don't seem to fazed not to play in tests, that is an amazing attitude to take.



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:



You guys watch some matches on your little TV, and come to the conclusion that Indians are all about ODIs and have no respect for Tests. Then there's this little guy Bully, who comes out jumping outta nowhere, and claims that he knows how Indians "pretend to not care" about Tests and then "gloat when they win". fpalm

You guys base your arguments over posts made by a couple of people from India who put ODIs over Tests. That's the sample size of population (a couple of guys) on which you base your argument? To quote The King Lawler: "the ONLY exercise you do is riding the stats and jumping to the conclusions" fpalm

India is a country that adores Cricket. Irrespective of the format, people are deeply involved whenever India is playing. "Only ODIs are important. Who gives a fuck that we lost 0-4 in Tests?" -- said NO Indian ever.

Click to expand...



No denying India is cricket mad, more so than England, Australia, SA, WI etc.

The fact that they out numbered England on their home turf last sunday is proof how passionate they are!
However I have to say when it is a test format, whilst there a plenty of Indians who will go along to Tests, the majority will be English fans.
It again comes down to preference and variety is the spice of life, but in general no denying Indians love test cricket, but from my experiences in life, they prefer the shorter format.




Mr. Wrestling 1 said:



I understand you guys are bitter that your team has absolutely sucked for the past several months. Every team faces rough patches. But that doesn't imply that other teams' successes are irrelevant. To me Tests have always been highly important, always will be. But that doesn't mean that I blindly hate ODIs or T20s. There are many teams that play negatively (for a draw, or just for records) in Tests, killing the spirit of the game. At least in limited overs format, they can not carry on those shenanigans.

Cricket fans like us should celebrate the fact that we have three different formats of the game we love. And all 3 formats offer something different. Instead some guys here will try to condescend others by saying "you lot are as bad as rock/austin marks" fpalm

You aren't the only guy here who has been following Cricket since the 80s. Loving ODIs has got nothing to do with hating Tests or vice versa. True fans are able to appreciate and enjoy all forms of Cricket without bitching that one form is superior to the other.

Click to expand...



Sorry I do not believe I have ever shown bitterness at India's success, I have praised them and as amazed at their improvement in the field, running between the wickets.
I have praised Dhoni for taking a few bold calls (T20 final, ICC champions trophy final).

Granted my team have been horrendous for far too long, with only a T20 trophy to show since the 80's!! 
But I can respect and praise a team or an individual player where they deserve it, I've never shown any bitterness or negativity.

Also FYI said posters who have shown a disdain towards India all come from a shared country, so of course there will be mutual back slapping.
Also your comments about BULLY are little unfair, he has made some valid points, and not all indian fans are how he explained, but I've known some fans who don't like the test but will rub it in your face when they win in tests, fair weather fans, but every country and every sport has them.
When England after a long time reclaimed the ashes in 2005, did you see the hysteria, people who never watched cricket, suddenly were gloating!
anyway nice debating with you*


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *fpalm
> You really think I care if you (of all people) put me in YOUR list of better posters?
> Son, I made that post because you got butthurt (as usual) about the long reply I posted to Nattie7, and negged me for voicing my opinion. Get a life, really!
> 
> ...



wow didn't see this post, FYI certain posters only came circulating in here because they have a problem with, well if you've got chatbox you will see.

They come in to back slap and concur with one another, and they neg posters.

see if they actually come in here while cricket is on?

I know the tri series for me starts today, so if you're around probably on Monday (usually don't post in evenings and at weekends as that is SOCIAL TIME) we can debate Kingston's results.

I will post in threads I want to speak about, I don't go around stalking posts then bitching in chat box.

Btw my prediction is India to win in Kingston today  Hurts so bad how much we suck!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *fpalm
> You really think I care if you (of all people) put me in YOUR list of better posters?
> Son, I made that post because you got butthurt (as usual) about the long reply I posted to Nattie7, and negged me for voicing my opinion. Get a life, really!
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao alrighty then

I negged you because you're a muppet with a pitiful opinion and post in an awful font and colour scheme. Also, it winds you up :lol

And to the discussion, Dhoni is useless in tests - he isn't a captain's arsehole. Of course all international matches are important, but tests are the pinnacle of the sport.



> You guys watch some matches on your little TV, and come to the conclusion that Indians are all about ODIs and have no respect for Tests. Then there's this little guy Bully, who comes out jumping outta nowhere, and claims that he knows how Indians "pretend to not care" about Tests and then "gloat when they win".


Indians care more about the limited overs because it's the only one that they're consistently good at. They are flat track bullies in tests and are exposed as the frail chumps they really are when they get around the world.



> You aren't the only guy here who has been following Cricket since the 80s. Loving ODIs has got nothing to do with hating Tests or vice versa. True fans are able to appreciate and enjoy all forms of Cricket without bitching that one form is superior to the other.


I like all 3 formats, they all have their merit, but tests are the pinnacle - it's the Olympics of cricket. ODI is like a state championship, and T20 is the crash and bash money maker format to bring in the casuals.



DarthSimian said:


> Like I said earlier, THIS is exactly the reason why this thread falls back to the same cycle and no constructive debates happen.
> 
> *It is not a fact and just an opinion.* Even I have given points why it is just an opinion numerous times and you have not got it yet. Be it time pressure, ability to play intelligently and tactically to restrict scoring or improve scoring, the extreme importance of being calm etc
> 
> The more people try to pass it off as a fact, the less constructive it will be and arguments continue to happen.


An opinion shared by majority of cricket purists, not fly-by-night casuals with the attention span of a golden retriever. Tests are the pinnacle and to suggest otherwise is comical.



Nattie7 said:


> No denying India is cricket mad, more so than England, Australia, SA, WI etc.
> 
> Also FYI said posters who have shown a disdain towards India all come from a shared country, so of course there will be mutual back slapping.
> Also your comments about BULLY are little unfair, he has made some valid points, and not all indian fans are how he explained, but I've known some fans who don't like the test but will rub it in your face when they win in tests, fair weather fans, but every country and every sport has them.
> ...


:lol at trying to suggest Indians are more cricketing mad than other nations. We all have our tragics and the purists. Just because they have 9% of the world's population doesn't make them better fans.

Who is showing a disdain towards India? Your ignorance and lack of intellect is shining through once more. The discussion is that tests are the elite format of the sport, or pinnacle if you will.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> An opinion shared by majority of cricket purists, not fly-by-night casuals with the attention span of a golden retriever. Tests are the pinnacle and to suggest otherwise is comical.


Test is just another format like ODIs or T20s. An opinion shared by *majority of cricket fans*. Who cares about purists? ICC doesn't.

I have nothing else to say. If you had to understand why there is no constructive posts in this thread, you got the reason why. Random opinions do not make facts.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Test being the pinnacle isn't a fact, sXe. I prefer Tests a lot more, but it's not a fact. Unless the cricket leaders come out and say this, you can't really say that.

I understand everyone have their favourite formats, but people need to stop bashing the formats they don't like, as it just leads to this thread being the most tedious one on the whole board. Yes, worse than the WWE threads.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullshit said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao alrighty then
> I negged you because you're a muppet with a pitiful opinion and post in an awful font and colour scheme. Also, it winds you up :lol


*fpalm
You're seriously embarrassing yourself.
Your jimmies get rustled due to font and color scheme :lmao
And then to escape from your pathetic life you neg-rep others, thinking it would wind up others :lmao

Son, you can continue negging me, (I know it gives you that funny little feeling in your vagina) but it won't affect my health in any manner :lol
I feel sorry for you, really. That's the ONLY achievement in your daily life. 
I feel even more sorry for those innocent little kids, whom you teach at your little kindergarten. :lmao

Anyway son, I am going to concentrate more on discussing with intelligent posters like Nattie7 instead of whipping your kangaroo ass :cool2*


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nattie7 said:


> Btw my prediction is India to win in Kingston today  Hurts so bad how much we suck!



India is not playing today  It is WI and SL

While Ind and SL have played a lot against each other, ODIs still have the charm to interest you despite that. Especially with WI added to the mix. And, WI pitches are quite difficult to play, making these matches an great contest. Unless rains affect this, I am sure it will be an entertaining tri-series.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *fpalm
> You're seriously embarrassing yourself.
> Your jimmies get rustled due to font and color scheme :lmao
> And then to escape from your pathetic life you neg-rep others, thinking it would wind up others :lmao
> ...


Your thoughts on the tri series?

Sabina park used to be a quickies paradise, now it is slower, I wish I was there right no in the party stand and my dad would disapprovingly tut and say only place to be is the Headley stand :lol


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> India is not playing today  It is WI and SL
> 
> While Ind and SL have played a lot against each other, ODIs still have the charm to interest you despite that. And, WI pitches are quite difficult to play, making these matches an great contest. Unless rains affect this, I am sure it will be an entertaining tri-series.


ah yeah they switched the fixtures, originally it would have been WI and India,

who will win it? the tri-series?

I think India because they're so dominant

pitch used to be fast and a lot of bounce, now not so much, so will suit both tourists


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nattie7 said:


> Sorry I do not believe I have ever shown bitterness at India's success, I have praised them and as amazed at their improvement in the field, running between the wickets.
> I have praised Dhoni for taking a few bold calls (T20 final, ICC champions trophy final).
> 
> Granted my team have been horrendous for far too long, with only a T20 trophy to show since the 80's!!
> ...


*No, my comments were not directed towards you at that time. In fact, I wish West Indies would return to its glory days once again. I remember Sachin's first WI tour as a captain in 1997, where all the Tests were washed up in that 5 Test series, except the 3rd Test, which produced amazing cricket. Chasing 120, my team got all out on 81 :lol

I think Lara was the captain of WI at that time. Indian team was highly inexperienced and we didn't have our main fast bowler Javagal Srinath in our team at that time. Our attack was led by Prasad, Kuruvilla and Kumble. Your team had a new star in Franklin Rose in that series*


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *No, my comments were not directed towards you at that time. In fact, I wish West Indies would return to its glory days once again. I remember Sachin's first WI tour as a captain in 1997, where all the Tests were washed up in that 5 Test series, except the 3rd Test, which produced amazing cricket. Chasing 120, my team got all out on 81 :lol
> 
> I think Lara was the captain of WI at that time. Indian team was highly inexperienced and we didn't have our main fast bowler Javagal Srinath in our team at that time. Our attack was led by Prasad, Kuruvilla and Kumble. Your team had a new star in Franklin Rose in that series*


You really know your stuff!!!!

that was at the ken oval right?
yeah all the others were declared drawn due to shitty weather, yep we some how managed to win by 38 runs!
Crazy

yeah both lara and Sachin were captains in that test series I remember chanderpaul standing out!!!!!

I really wish we could rediscover our brilliance but WI cricket is shambolic


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nattie7 said:


> Your thoughts on the tri series?
> 
> Sabina park used to be a quickies paradise, now it is slower, I wish I was there right no in the party stand and my dad would disapprovingly tut and say only place to be is the Headley stand :lol





Nattie7 said:


> ah yeah they switched the fixtures, originally it would have been WI and India,
> 
> who will win it? the tri-series?
> 
> ...



*I would like to see India-WI battle it out for the championship in the final. Lankan team doesn't impress me and I hope WI defeats Lanka today.

I really miss the days when WI was known for its Pace-Battery. Intimidating bowlers like Curtley Ambrose and Courtney Walsh led the attack. 

Btw, ESPN Cricinfo has been featuring Alan Donald's favorite XI fast bowlers of all time. In the recent edition, he discussed how Ambrose had some wild encounters with Dean Jones and Steve Waugh at different occasions. You may enjoy that *


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *I would like to see India-WI battle it out for the championship in the final. Lankan team doesn't impress me and I hope WI defeats Lanka today.
> 
> I really miss the days when WI was known for its Pace-Battery. Intimidating bowlers like Curtley Ambrose and Courtney Walsh led the attack.
> 
> Btw, ESPN Cricinfo has been featuring Alan Donald's favorite XI fast bowlers of all time. In the recent edition, he discussed how Ambrose had some wild encounters with Dean Jones and Steve Waugh at different occasions. You may enjoy that *


I love Sangakara (sp?) a classy player and has such a positive attitude, SL are a funny one, they can turn it on when you least expect them too.

Oh thanks for the heads up, I hope Marshall is included in the fastest bowler, a true great, fast but with a line and length only a very few could play, true GOAT!!!

I wonder if he mentions Ambrose and the Yorker!


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nattie7 said:


> You really know your stuff!!!!
> 
> that was at the ken oval right?
> yeah all the others were declared drawn due to shitty weather, yep we some how managed to win by 38 runs!
> ...


*Yes that match was at Ken Oval, Barbados. India was touring WI after losing against SA in SA that year (although the 3rd Test in SA was robbed from India). A victory at WI would have boosted confidence, but unfortunately that didn't happen. IIRC, Chanderpaul hit his first Test ton in that series. 

India seriously missed Srinath that year. Later we had a home ODI tournament (Independence Cup) against NZ, Pak and Lanka, where we couldn't even reach the finals. That hurt like hell, tbh. We got some redemption against Pak at Sahara Cup in Toronto when we beat them 4-1, but ended the year with a loss in the Champions cup (a 4 nation tournament featuring WI, Eng and Pak).

But thankfully, 1998 was an amazing year and we found a new fast bowler in Agarkar (who was really great in his debut year). Srinath also returned later that year. But the year was most remembered for the rise of Sachin to a legendary status. He was white hot throughout that year and hit 9 ODI centuries, killed Aussie bowlers at home and at Sharjah (desert storm) and set numerous records. And he even helped India win Bangladesh' and Lanka's Independence Cups for India (achieving redemption in the latter) :cool2*


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nattie7 said:


> ah yeah they switched the fixtures, originally it would have been WI and India,
> 
> who will win it? the tri-series?
> 
> ...


Tough to say. R Sharma, S Dhawan and B Kumar played in WI as part of India A last year and they were just decent. Found the WI wicket really tough throughout the tour. Considering that the current team have players in the same mould, it is going to be tough to predict.

WI are also a well-rounded side and have an aggression not seen in the past decade. Even in Champions Trophy, they got out due to rains and lack of luck. SL are also an unpredictable side. 

I think WI have the edge to win the series.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good work by Phil Hughes a confidence building innings before the first test. Good to see a declaration give our bowlers another run.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Yes that match was at Ken Oval, Barbados. India was touring WI after losing against SA in SA that year (although the 3rd Test in SA was robbed from India). A victory at WI would have boosted confidence, but unfortunately that didn't happen. IIRC, Chanderpaul hit his first Test ton in that series.
> 
> India seriously missed Srinath that year. Later we had a home ODI tournament (Independence Cup) against NZ, Pak and Lanka, where we couldn't even reach the finals. That hurt like hell, tbh. We got some redemption against Pak at Sahara Cup in Toronto when we beat them 4-1, but ended the year with a loss in the Champions cup (a 4 nation tournament featuring WI, Eng and Pak).
> 
> But thankfully, 1998 was an amazing year and we found a new fast bowler in Agarkar (who was really great in his debut year). Srinath also returned later that year. But the year was most remembered for the rise of Sachin to a legendary status. He was white hot throughout that year and hit 9 ODI centuries, killed Aussie bowlers at home and at Sharjah (desert storm) and set numerous records. And he even helped India win Bangladesh' and Lanka's Independence Cups for India (achieving redemption in the latter) :cool2*


sorry for the late reply was dealing with a nuisance in the 'anything' section.
I thought it was the Oval one, I remember it, Chanderpaul got a ton I think in one of the innings, that was thrilling and India crumbled and failed to get a victory.
You're right ins aying you missed some key bowlers.

I concur about Tendulkar cememted his legendary status, he is really is a true great of the game.



DarthSimian said:


> Tough to say. R Sharma, S Dhawan and B Kumar played in WI as part of India A last year and they were just decent. Found the WI wicket really tough throughout the tour. Considering that the current team have players in the same mould, it is going to be tough to predict.
> 
> WI are also a well-rounded side and have an aggression not seen in the past decade. Even in Champions Trophy, they got out due to rains and lack of luck. SL are also an unpredictable side.
> 
> I think WI have the edge to win the series.


Dhawan won golden bat didn't he? he looks a good little little player, if India like you say get to grips with our pitches you'll be fine, a lot of our pitches are slowing and a lot turn as well which should favour your spinners.

Depends also on weather but I feel India will be too strong, I just hope the we get to the final and have a carnival atmosphere


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Test is just another format like ODIs or T20s. An opinion shared by *majority of cricket fans*. Who cares about purists? ICC doesn't.
> 
> I have nothing else to say. If you had to understand why there is no constructive posts in this thread, you got the reason why. Random opinions do not make facts.


Yes, it's another format. The ICC does care about it because it's the purists who keep the game running, not the fly-by-night casuals who don't care for results or understand the rules, so long as they get to see dem sixes.



Joel said:


> Test being the pinnacle isn't a fact, sXe. I prefer Tests a lot more, but it's not a fact. Unless the cricket leaders come out and say this, you can't really say that.
> 
> I understand everyone have their favourite formats, but people need to stop bashing the formats they don't like, as it just leads to this thread being the most tedious one on the whole board. Yes, worse than the WWE threads.


Bashing? I've always stated tests are the pinnacle and T20 is the crash and bash money maker. It's all cricket and all enjoyable, but tests are far superior to any other format.



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *fpalm
> You're seriously embarrassing yourself.
> Your jimmies get rustled due to font and color scheme :lmao
> And then to escape from your pathetic life you neg-rep others, thinking it would wind up others :lmao
> ...


So gotten to. Wow. At least DarthSimian can maintain a suitable debate.

I will, it winds you up so much. I guarantee my students are wiser than you'd ever hope to be 

:lmao Nattie7 intelligent. Throwing around jokes about paedophilia is a hallmark sign of intelligence, right? 



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *I really miss the days when WI was known for its Pace-Battery. Intimidating bowlers like Curtley Ambrose and Courtney Walsh led the attack.*


Watching Ambrose and Walsh steaming in on the WACA pitch was an amazing sight to see. A shame that the Windies pace attack now isn't even around 10% as effective as those two. Batsmen breathed a sigh of relief when they retired.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> Bashing? I've always stated tests are the pinnacle and T20 is the crash and bash money maker. It's all cricket and all enjoyable, but tests are far superior to any other format.


The same rules apply.

If you can keep saying your OPINION that T20 is "crash and bash money maker", then I can keep saying my OPINION that tests are boring and losing relevance.

And, the thread will come to a full circle again. It runs both ways.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Ambrose would be in my all-time 11 along with McGrath and Malcolm Marshall as the fast bowlers.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullshit said:


> So gotten to. Wow. At least DarthSimian can maintain a suitable debate.
> I will, it winds you up so much. I guarantee my students are wiser than you'd ever hope to be
> 
> :lmao Nattie7 intelligent. Throwing around jokes about paedophilia is a hallmark sign of intelligence, right?


*Son, you're delusional :lmao
Here's some more ass-cream for your hurt









Take your guarantees and shove them up yours :cool2
I too hope those students have a bright future, coz their teacher is a loser who seeks solace in online fights where his only hope for success is awarding red squares 

And yes Nattie7 is intelligent. She puts forth meaningful debates, unlike you who trolls like a whining little chienne*




> Watching Ambrose and Walsh steaming in on the WACA pitch was an amazing sight to see. A shame that the Windies pace attack now isn't even around 10% as effective as those two. Batsmen breathed a sigh of relief when they retired.


*Here's the video I was referring to:
Alan Donald's XI: Curtly Ambrose

Trivia: Ambrose has taken 78 wickets in 14 Tests in Australia, the highest by a visiting bowler.*


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> :lmao Nattie7 intelligent. Throwing around jokes about paedophilia is a hallmark sign of intelligence, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Ambrose and Walsh steaming in on the WACA pitch was an amazing sight to see. A shame that the Windies pace attack now isn't even around 10% as effective as those two. Batsmen breathed a sigh of relief when they retired.


MODERATOR come and get your boy, he is making himself look bad.....again.
We are discussing cricket peacefully amongst ourselves, why is this thing bringing up a rants section post?

If it understood the concept it and various members of the clique wouldn't be getting banned so much?
Flame in the areas where flaming is allowed, and adhere to rules in other sections?

oh yeah your comments about the West Indians......cool story bro!



DarthSimian said:


> The same rules apply.
> 
> If you can keep saying your OPINION that T20 is "crash and bash money maker", then I can keep saying my OPINION that tests are boring and losing relevance.
> 
> And, the thread will come to a full circle again. It runs both ways.


That is the crux of it, they can have THEIR opinion, yet your derided for having a contrary one?
Tests is losing relevance in certain parts and to certain people, but it also holds massive relevance to other parts and people.
Also in that thing's country, they teach 'CRASH AND BASH' to juniors, whereas in your country they must learn the cricket in it's true form, and only if successful they will be allowed to get exposure when establish, ironic isn't it? 

I even gave a link of an aussie fearing for TEST FUTURE in AUSTRALIA!!!

Lanka are 41-0 nearly 8 overs, We need a wicket, after a slow start the SL batsman now look like they found their feet and are set.
We need a wicket to stop their momentum, Jayawardeine looks set


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Son, you're delusional :lmao
> Here's some more ass-cream for your hurt
> 
> 
> ...



thank you for the link, and yeah my boy Ambrose was fire and had them aussies shook!!!!

Really enjoy debating with someone who actually is passionate about cricket (Y)


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Tharanga out, Bravo gets the wicket
78-1 16 overs


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nattie7 said:


> MODERATOR come and get your boy, he is making himself look bad.....again.
> We are discussing cricket peacefully amongst ourselves, why is this thing bringing up a rants section post?
> 
> If it understood the concept it and various members of the clique wouldn't be getting banned so much?
> ...


Nothing in my post was flaming. I can debate without resorting to deplorable insults using sickening subject matter. Carry on now champ, we can just sit back and laugh at your posts.



> That is the crux of it, they can have THEIR opinion, yet your derided for having a contrary one?
> Tests is losing relevance in certain parts and to certain people, but it also holds massive relevance to other parts and people.
> Also in that thing's country, they teach 'CRASH AND BASH' to juniors, whereas in your country they must learn the cricket in it's true form, and only if successful they will be allowed to get exposure when establish, ironic isn't it?
> 
> I even gave a link of an aussie fearing for TEST FUTURE in AUSTRALIA!!!


The opinions are validated. Darth trolls for his beloved T20 and posts useless articles that he hasn't even read (if he had he'd realise they contradict his argument).

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Shane Watson has been named as one of our openers for the Ashes. Interesting to see where that will leave Warner and Cowan in the lineup.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

A teacher that doesn't understand bringing up a rants section response to an insulting thread and cricket discussion being totally UN connected :lol

Mod come get your boy, he really lacks comprehension skills.

All his cricket posts........cool story bro


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Typical Sri Lanka. One or two players do well and the rest falter. Nattie is right, the WI pitch has changed - more helping the spinners. Is it the Narine influence?

That said, I am surprised that they are not picking Senanayake.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> The opinions are validated. Darth trolls for his beloved T20 and posts useless articles that he hasn't even read (if he had he'd realise they contradict his argument).


Just like you troll for tests? fpalm

All my arguments have been perfectly validated by articles which clearly shows what I am talking about. Oh yes, you never bothered to open it and read :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nattie7 said:


> A teacher that doesn't understand bringing up a rants section response to an insulting thread and cricket discussion being totally UN connected :lol
> 
> Mod come get your boy, he really lacks comprehension skills.
> 
> All his cricket posts........cool story bro


He claimed you possessed the capability of being intelligent. Your vile posts within the rants section are evidence that you lack that claimed capability. Please continue with the stories though.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Typical Sri Lanka. One or two players do well and the rest falter. Nattie is right, the WI pitch has changed - more helping the spinners. Is it the Narine influence?


Sabina park was legendary for pace and bounce, yeah it favours spinners, a lot of wickets in the Caribbean are seeing this trend.
It was never intentional to begin with, we relayed the pitch to try get back the pace but it's nature I suppose.
Now with our.spinners obviously benefits their bowling but it was never intentional.
We still crave for pace


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Just like you troll for tests? fpalm
> 
> All my arguments have been perfectly validated by articles which clearly shows what I am talking about. Oh yes, you never bothered to open it and read :lmao


I don't troll about tests. I state they are the pinnacle, you get wound up and start spewing useless garbage about how T20 is the future and the pinnacle.

If you bothered to read any of them you'd realise the contradictions are there staring right back at you.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Mod, Joal come get your boy


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> I don't troll about tests. I state they are the pinnacle, you get wound up and start spewing useless garbage about how T20 is the future and the pinnacle.
> 
> If you bothered to read any of them you'd realise the contradictions are there staring right back at you.


Which is trolling. Passing off an opinion as a fact over and over again. Even now you are doing the same 

Just shows you never bothered to read the articles and just spewing ignorantly. If you had read them, you would know what I was saying.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Which is trolling. Passing off an opinion as a fact over and over again. Even now you are doing the same
> 
> Just shows you never bothered to read the articles and just spewing ignorantly. If you had read them, you would know what I was saying.


:lmao stating an opinion isn't trolling.

If you'd read them you'd realise how daft your claims are.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> :lmao stating an opinion isn't trolling.
> 
> If you'd read them you'd realise how daft your claims are.


Stating an opinion is not trolling fpalm. Passing off an opinion as a fact is.

I have clearly pointed out where you have done this in the last few pages.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Wow no one wants to claim it because he is that Damn idiotic, the rants section is not for intelligent discussion, it is there for people to rant.
Someone started an insulting thread so I responded in a typical rants fashion.

Other sections of the forum I do not flame, I discuss the topic at hand, this being cricket.

A mod has to come call you out on your stance on Test cricket and you still don't get it.

Leave cricket to the people who know about it, and keep it on topic.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao From 62-0 to 160-6 . Sad.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> :lmao From 62-0 to 160-6 . Sad.


This is turning out to be great for us, but I fear when we come into bat.

I will catch y'all around on Monday now.

Enjoy your weekend 

Dame to you Mr Wrestling 1


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nattie7 said:


> Wow no one wants to claim it because he is that Damn idiotic, the rants section is not for intelligent discussion, it is there for people to rant.
> Someone started an insulting thread so I responded in a typical rants fashion.
> 
> Other sections of the forum I do not flame, I discuss the topic at hand, this being cricket.
> ...


Ranting is using calculated insults to out down people, not using repulsive and vulgar language to discuss sensitive topics.

A mod hasn't called me out on anything except to not pass off opinion as fact. Failing again I see.

I've forgotten more about cricket than you, so carry on now 

------------------------

Darth, legit question - do you think there has been a better bowler from the sub-continent than Anil Kumble?


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Raw talent-wise, Muralitharan is a better bowler. Well, that is my opinion.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Son, you're delusional :lmao
> Here's some more ass-cream for your hurt
> 
> 
> ...


Mr wanker 1 shouldn't send self pics of himself.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Raw talent-wise, Muralitharan is a better bowler. Well, that is my opinion.


Murali has a great record behind him that's for sure, but getting into the middle order was assisted by Vaas most of the time.

Alright, *opinion* time - who is the greatest batsman, all-rounder, keeper and bowler in the past 20 years from each test nation? This should be quite interesting.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> Murali has a great record behind him that's for sure, but getting into the middle order was assisted by Vaas most of the time.
> 
> Alright, *opinion* time - who is the greatest batsman, all-rounder, keeper and bowler in the past 20 years from each test nation? This should be quite interesting.


I haven't added Zimbabwe or Bangladesh as I haven't seen enough of them to answer properly even though Andy flower would be best batsman for Zimbabwe. 
Team Batsman. Allrounder. Keeper. Bowler
Australia R.Ponting. S.Waugh. A.Gilchrist. S.Warne
England A.Cook. A.Flintoff. A.Stewart. J.Anderson 
West Indies B.Lara. C.Hooper. J.Murray. C.Ambrose
India. S.Tendulkar. K.Dev M.S.Dhoni. A.Kumble
South Africa G.Smith. J.Kallis. M.Boucher. A.Donald
New Zealand. S.Fleming. C.Cairns. B.McCullum. D.Vettori
Pakistan. M.Yousuf. W.Akram. M.Khan. W.Younis
Sri Lanka. K.Sangakarra. C.Vass. R.Kaluwitharana. M.Muraliatharan

I chose Steve Waugh ahead of Brett Lee, Andrew Symonds and Shane Watson and other all rounders for Australia because he is a better player then all of those and twenty years ago he was still bowling occasionally enough to warrant being an allrounder. His overall bowling plus batting record is superior to all those other Australian allrounders. Also allrounder is tricky because Shane warne, Adam Gilchrist, Jason Gillespie could all come under that category, so could Mark Waugh even though he didn't take enough wickets at test level. So even though Steve Waugh hardly bowled from 1995 onwards his overall test record is superior so Im choosing him as the best Australian allrounder of past twenty years.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

wouldn't classify vaas as an all rounder. would choose jayasuriya there. can't disagree with anything else there really.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Australia - R.Ponting, S.Waugh, A.Gilchrist, Glenn McGrath 
England - A.Cook, A.Flintoff, Matt Prior, J.Anderson 
West Indies - B.Lara, C.Hooper, J.Murray, C Walsh
India - S.Tendulkar, K.Dev, M.S.Dhoni, A.Kumble
South Africa - J.Kallis, J.Kallis, M.Boucher, A.Donald
New Zealand - S.Fleming, C.Cairns, B.McCullum, Shane Bond
Pakistan. M.Yousuf. W.Akram. M.Khan. W.Younis
Sri Lanka. K.Sangakarra, Jayasuriya, R.Kaluwitharana, M.Muraliatharan


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



zaqw222222 said:


> Australia - R.Ponting, S.Waugh, A.Gilchrist, Glenn McGrath
> England - A.Cook, A.Flintoff, Matt Prior, J.Anderson
> West Indies - B.Lara, C.Hooper, J.Murray, C Walsh
> India - S.Tendulkar, K.Dev, M.S.Dhoni, A.Kumble
> ...


Was a toss up between him and Vettori for me but chose Vettori because he played longer and didn't have the injury problems.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> Mr wanker 1 shouldn't send self pics of himself.


*So that's how Stuart Little addresses his daddy*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nattie7 said:


> This is turning out to be great for us, but I fear when we come into bat.
> 
> I will catch y'all around on Monday now.
> 
> ...


*Like I predicted (or stated) WI won against Lanka, that too with bonus point.
Already looking forward to India-WI clash in the final *


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> Was a toss up between him and Vettori for me but chose Vettori because he played longer and didn't have the injury problems.


Yup but when Bond was fit, I think he was easily the top 3 bowlers around that time, that why I chose him. Shame injuries curtailed his career. He seems to be doing a brilliant job with as NZ bowling coach. Their bowling looks seriously impressive nowadays


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> Murali has a great record behind him that's for sure, but getting into the middle order was assisted by Vaas most of the time.
> 
> Alright, *opinion* time - who is the greatest batsman, all-rounder, keeper and bowler in the past 20 years from each test nation? This should be quite interesting.


*aussies* ponting, s. waugh, healy, mcgrath 
*curries* tendulkar, dev, dhoni, kumble
*kiwis* m. crowe, c. cairns, b. mccallum, s. bond
*lankans* sangakarra, jayasuriya, sangakarra, murali
*pakis* m. yousef, w. akram, r. latif, w. akram
*poms* k. piterson, flintoff, m. prior, g. swann
*seth efica* j. kallis, j. kallis, boucher, a. donald
*windies* lara, d. bravo, r. jacobs, c. ambrose


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Like I predicted (or stated) WI won against Lanka, that too with bonus point.
> Already looking forward to India-WI clash in the final *


And we won against India too, by one wicket

I honestly am so proud, after losing 3 wickets cheaply I feared India will wrap it up, but we scored consistently despite the early wickets, stabilised and battled it out right to the end.

India need to beat SL on Tuesday if you have any chance of making the final 

What a great game of cricket, really dislike Sabina park tbh, the wicket/pitch, the charcter has changed so much it's unrecognisable, from the spinning to the stands:frustrate


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

boof hearing my PLEAS from earlier in the thread (or the rodgersbox, idk)

rogers opening with watson for the ashes. tremendously deserved, been a class act for years now. liking that opening pair honestly. warner can fuck off until he proves to not be a shitcunt and cowan just hasn't been good enough.

hoping we get a DAY BY DAY reveal of the lineup from boof. HYPE MACHINE.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Fox Sports said:


> New Australia coach Darren Lehmann has confirmed that Rogers, 35, will join Shane Watson at the top of the order, leaving recent opener Ed Cowan to battle for a place in the middle order.
> 
> All three are playing in the final four-day warm-up match against Worcester, which begins here on Tuesday, but Lehmann warned against reading too much into the team selected for this match.
> 
> ...


Usman Khawaja has been taken out of the team for the warm-up match against Worcester. I'm hoping that he's still played in the first Ashes side.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Sorry for your loss to my Indian fans on here, you were thrashed, bashed and humiliated, maybe it was the fatigue?
Didn't BCCI announce the Aussie 7 ODI's and T20 game to be played as well?

West Indies doing amazing, two wins from two and a bonus point, why did I ever doubt us? :lol


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Just as I had mentioned earlier. Indians have always had trouble with the WI pitches. Kohli's captaincy was tested here. And, although it is only one match, he did not seem to be in control and Dhoni was surely missed. 

Tough to be in final now. Both WI and SL have a bonus point on top of the wins.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

With Rogers opening the batting perhaps he can win the openers game :brodgers

Seriously, it's good to see form batsmen being given the nod to open. Eases the pressure on Pup.

Would imagine we'll go in as:

Watson, Rogers, Hughes, Clarke, ?, Warner, Wade/Haddin, Patto, Siddle, Hilfy, Lyon


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i wouldnt be adverse to cowan at 3, faulkner instead of warner and bird to hilfy.

warner doesn't deserve to play the first test.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Forgot about the Birdman. Cowan at 6 would be a viable option as well, even 5.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Just as I had mentioned earlier. Indians have always had trouble with the WI pitches. Kohli's captaincy was tested here. And, although it is only one match, he did not seem to be in control and Dhoni was surely missed.
> 
> Tough to be in final now. Both WI and SL have a bonus point on top of the wins.


don't sweat it, we won the tri series, thanks for coming, enjoy the weather and watch us batter SL now lol


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good to see :clarke get a hundred before first test. 
Rogers
Watson
Hughes
Khawaja
Clarke
Cowan
Haddin
Pattinson
Lyon
Bird
Siddle


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Great century by Kohli. Will India get the bonus point? Possible. WI need 150 runs in 25 overs to avoid it.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Great century by Kohli. Will India get the bonus point? Possible. WI need 150 runs in 25 overs to avoid it.


you got the bonus point vs SL

rain disrupting play as well in our game.

Btw is yuvraj singh no longer a part of your ODI's?

I'd have said he was your best player, even though KP called him a pie chucker, he is a good p/t spin bowler, a great batsman and athletic in the field.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nattie7 said:


> you got the bonus point vs SL
> 
> rain disrupting play as well in our game.
> 
> ...


?? We lost to SL in the first match and yet to play them tomorrow. India need to win against SL tomorrow and hope that WI defeat SL today. Otherwise, India's run rate is a bit low if all the three teams end up with 9 points. 

Yuvraj has been dropped from the side. I think he is past his prime and India needs to groom youngsters by the 2015 World Cup. They have started the process and getting Yuvraj will just disrupt it. At least, in IPL, Yuvraj was unfit and absolutely out of form. Can't blame him though, he is a survivor.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> ?? We lost to SL in the first match and yet to play them tomorrow. India need to win against SL tomorrow and hope that WI defeat SL today. Otherwise, India's run rate is a bit low if all the three teams end up with 9 points.
> 
> Yuvraj has been dropped from the side. I think he is past his prime and India needs to groom youngsters by the 2015 World Cup. They have started the process and getting Yuvraj will just disrupt it. At least, in IPL, Yuvraj was unfit and absolutely out of form. Can't blame him though, he is a survivor.


I meant winning the bonus point while thrashing us by 102 runs :lol


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Getting excited now, particularly at the fact that Philip Hughes is still getting test caps for the Aussies.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Less then 24 hours to go till The Ashes :warne


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Can't wait for tomorrow :mark:


----------



## TNAsFuture (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

England to win 3-1 I am still expecting the Aussies to show that they are not walkers and games could go down to the last ball.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

What do you lot think of this? Agree/disagree with it?



> England's principal cheerleader was last week told that Nottinghamshire would not be changing their long-standing ban on musical instruments.
> That prompted a number of England players to complain about the Barmy Army musician being without his instrument and after the hysteria it whipped up, Cooper this morning said he was hoping for a last-minute change of heart.
> But Lisa Pursehouse, the chief executive of Nottinghamshire CCC, has reiterated the venue's position. She said: "I think there has been a lot of emotive language about this whole issue. The truth is, this is nothing new. Although I've only been chief exec for a year, I've been at Trent Bridge for about 10 years and the rule was in place then and has not changed at all.
> "Billy knows this is not personal to him, we had this exact same problem in 2005. We just don't let musical instruments into TB."
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/cricket/international/theashes/10168995/Ashes-2013-Billy-the-Trumpet-Cooper-has-hopes-of-last-minute-Trent-Bridge-reprieve-dashed.html


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nattie7 said:


> you got the bonus point vs SL
> 
> rain disrupting play as well in our game.


Hard luck man. Rain helped a but India made an excellent comeback in he last few days and actually topped the table !

India vs Sri Lanka final now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

talk steve smith will be in the team.

played well in india, good with his feet, but god fucking damnit absolutely no technique. obviously going to catch england out while they're bent over laughing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Watson, Rogers, Cowan, Clarke, Hughes, Smith, Haddin, Siddle, Pattinson, Starc, Lyon 

good team imo. solid top 4, hughes needing to prove himself, smith a deserved selection based on form in india, haddin the best of 2 ordinary choices, and a solid bowling lineup with a bit of everything.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> *Watson, Rogers, Cowan, Clarke, Hughes, Smith, Haddin, Siddle, Pattinson, Starc, Lyon *
> 
> good team imo. solid top 4, hughes needing to prove himself, smith a deserved selection based on form in india, haddin the best of 2 ordinary choices, and a solid bowling lineup with a bit of everything.


Not a bad list, agreed that Hughes needs to lift.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Just ordered the series in HD, can't wait going to be awesome.

Australia clearly the underdogs but no way are they going down without a fight.

Cook/Anderson vs Clarke, enough said.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I love Ashes series. Not sure why the hate for the GOAT Steve Smith though.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hughes and Cowan need to play well and come of age as players in this test. Smith a wildcard, good to have a leggie and offie fOr variety


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Hamada said:


> I love Ashes series. Not sure why the hate for the GOAT Steve Smith though.


He's stealing a living playing test cricket! But a hilarious character, he'll certainly entertain with his "different" technique. 

I'd like to see Warner selected, he'd be nailed on as the new villain replacing Mitchell Johnson to be the Barmy Army scapegoat.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

When Warner comes out to bat, bring on Root to bowl. :HHH2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I don't mind Smith, but his technique is horrible. So is Hughes'.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Where the fuck is O'Keefe? He seemed OK.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

O'Keefe should be in the squad over Lyon, and over Smith but i can only assume its politics thats keeping him out. O'Keefe was a Katich man, so after the whole Clarke/Katich altercation i can only assume that Clarke doesn't like him. Its stupid but i honestly think he's the best spinner and the best allrounder we have (except Watson but who knows how much he'll bowl again)


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Lineup is pretty good imo. I understand that Harris is a bit of a wildcard, but I thought it'd be good to see him in the team after his season in the Sheffield Shield.

Smith is an interesting one. He played well in India, but as everyone's saying, he's got no technique.



Rush said:


> O'Keefe should be in the squad over Lyon, and over Smith but i can only assume its politics thats keeping him out. O'Keefe was a Katich man, so after the whole Clarke/Katich altercation i can only assume that Clarke doesn't like him. Its stupid but i honestly think he's the best spinner and the best allrounder we have (except Watson but who knows how much he'll bowl again)


Not sure about O'Keefe, but the politics after that altercation has hurt the Australian team. It's ridiculously clear that great quality players are missing out and I hope Lehmann tell Clarke to get his head out of his ass when it comes to selection.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Wasn't aware of the Australian contingent on the forum. Where are the English cricket fans?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Hamada said:


> When Warner comes out to bat, bring on Root to bowl. :HHH2


Hard to blame Warner for punching him tbh.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> Wasn't aware of the Australian contingent on the forum. Where are the English cricket fans?


Here *quiet voice*


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Just looking at it, Lyon has been robbed



> Alternative Cricket ‏@AltCricket 36s
> Nathan Lyon's last Test match?
> 
> Took nine wickets against India, including Tendulkar & Kohli twice each. #Ashes


Politics?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> O'Keefe should be in the squad over Lyon, and over Smith but i can only assume its politics thats keeping him out. O'Keefe was a Katich man, so after the whole Clarke/Katich altercation i can only assume that Clarke doesn't like him. Its stupid but i honestly think he's the best spinner and the best allrounder we have (except Watson but who knows how much he'll bowl again)


Thats a more plausible reason than he'd fucked one of the selector's wives, which is what I thought :HHH2


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The series is already a winner, no sign of Nick Knight in the comm box.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Big moment to have debut, should of gone Lyon, agar hopefully do a :warne


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

so lyon ISNT playing?

don't like it at all. agar's played 10 first class games. absurd.

australia have a real problem with treating spinners with contempt. haury, now lyon. terrible.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> so lyon ISNT playing?
> 
> don't like it at all. agar's played 10 first class games. absurd.
> 
> australia have a real problem with treating spinners with contempt. haury, now lyon. terrible.


It's like Hauritz and Doherty all over again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> Wasn't aware of the Australian contingent on the forum. Where are the English cricket fans?


they're around. thread will get much busier now that there's a test series on. 



AwSmash said:


> Not sure about O'Keefe, but the politics after that altercation has hurt the Australian team. It's ridiculously clear that great quality players are missing out and I hope Lehmann tell Clarke to get his head out of his ass when it comes to selection.


nah, not many are missing out. Hodge got dudded a few years back and O'Keefe for sure though.



ashes11 said:


> Just looking at it, Lyon has been robbed
> 
> 
> 
> Politics?


no, lyon is just garbage.



Kiz said:


> so lyon ISNT playing?
> 
> don't like it at all. agar's played 10 first class games. absurd.
> 
> australia have a real problem with treating spinners with contempt. haury, now lyon. terrible.


much rather see ahmed get called over. but lyon should be ahead of agar.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Lets see how this pans out :mark:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

England batting first


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Going to be a hard first session for us.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Alright start, two wickets just bit expensive. attinson and :siddle leading the way


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good start to session by :siddle. Shermanator in lol :warne


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Siddle coming back strongly after a horrible first spell. Good days cricket so far. Get Bell out here and the pressure is really on.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I'd prefer Prior in at 6, he takes the pressure off.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bloody hell, England...


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

For a player many wanted out :siddle doing a great job


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

all those calling for sids' head have gone rather quiet.

always gives it his all. great bowler.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Spineless stuff from Bell, man is weak in the head.

Bowled Siddle, ultimate grafter.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Priors rubbish, :siddle GOATing


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:siddle Pressure is right on the Poms now. Fucking loving it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

ponting brought up a fantastic point in one of the papers over there

the poms haven't been under this much pressure going into an ashes series since god knows when, fully expected to pick apart a horrible australia team that will be lucky to get near them. said it could very well get to them.

worth thinking about.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Where is all these people saying the Australian cricket team is rubbish and a bunch of jabronies now?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

ZIMBABWE BARMY ARMY


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

too bad our bowlers are shit, eh pommy newspapers?


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

All over them now


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Starc on a hatrick, thought this was worse Aussie team ever. How come Bothams not been on commentary for a while? 10-0 England :lmao


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Let's make sure we can show some ability with the bat before we start laughing. Our top order are more than capable of self-destructing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

white-what? :troll

Brilliant bowling performance, and a fucking spineless batting display from England. Now watch us get bowled out for 100


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well done boys, very well done, now for the batters to standup and deliver


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

now comes the hart part.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

All Australia have to do is bat well, we pulled it off in 09 and 11 in the first test, don't think we can do it 3 times. As for the bowling, I'm always impressed with Siddle's passion, but we played some incompetent cricket while batting.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

And it begins


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:fpalm


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

How hard is it to bat properly?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

boof should grab cowan and repeatedly slam his head into the nearest wall

horrendous.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Terrible shot from Cowan, goldie on Ashes debut, walks off to "who are ya" chants from thousands of lairy english men. The 12th man is awake.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Fucking Cowan should be made to sit on the boundary and watch how Rogers and Clarke bat, fucking moron


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> Fucking Cowan should be made to sit on the boundary and watch how Rogers and Clarke bat, fucking moron


:lmao loved this comment.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

HAHA keep that one out Clarke


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That 100 prediction Rush, looking good


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

game over.

again taking pup away from 5th has reaped rewards.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:fpalm

Good ball though. Sun you can come out now please


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> white-what? :troll


Wash :brodgers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

clarke shouldn't have been out there regardless. two stupid shots, one incredibly stupid and one kind of stupid. the ball to clarke would get any player in world cricket out, but he only had to face it through the continual incompetence of our top order.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> clarke shouldn't have been out there regardless. two stupid shots, one incredibly stupid and one kind of stupid. the ball to clarke would get any player in world cricket out, but he only had to face it through the continual incompetence of our top order.


Surely that's it for Cowan now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

if only warner didn't land one on root. even though he plays dumb shots, he's still better than cowan


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

As lloyd just said on commentary just bat responsibly. Balls swinging, it's day one plenty of time.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

agree that we should be looking at other options. this was his chance, he's struggled as an opener without impressing too much, and we've gone as far as bringing in a 35 year old who played one test to play there. they're trying to fit 5 guys (watson/rogers/hughes/cowan/warner) into 3 spots and they can't all just fit in at different spots in the order. it's made worse when 3 of those guys are the wrong side of 30 and seem to have no exact place in the team. i didn't mind trying him at 3, even though it was slightly bemusing, but those kinds of shots are unforgivable.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Steve Smith GOATing it.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Can't understand why Smith gets so much stick. He looks like a fighter unlike some of the others in the squad.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I like Smith, he just plays some rather unorthodox shots which get some stick... 8*D


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> I like Smith, he just plays some rather unorthodox shots which get some stick... 8*D


It looks like it's up to him and Haddin now. He's GOATing it though.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Some pretty woeful shot selection today from both sides which left a lot to be desired. Siddle's delivery to Root was exceptional as was Anderson's to remove the prized scalp of Clarke. Australia definitely proved their capability and reminded those predicting an easy win that if you don't play your best you'll be found out at this level regardless of the supposed 'weakness' in the current Australia team.

Broad not appearing after his innings is a concern as he's one of our better bowlers and offers something a little different to Anderson, handy with the bat as well when he doesn't lose his head and play shots he has no business attempting. Decent fightback from England but doesn't mask a pitiful batting performance which was the worst start they could have wanted on Day 1 of The Ashes.

P.S Fuck Peter Siddle.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Nicely poised for tomorrow morning. Hopefully we can get a couple of early wickets.

Away from The Ashes, Simon Katich hit a double century for Lancashire today. He's been immense for us this season, so reliable. I'm glad he's playing for Lancy and not Australia! I'll see the legend first hand two weeks tonight.:mark:


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Aussies are going to get blown the fuck away tomorrow, I'm hoping they put up a fight though.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Jammy said:


> Aussies are going to get blown the fuck away tomorrow, I'm hoping they put up a fight though.


Agreed, I think an early wicket will spark a collapse in the morning. Knowing the Aussies they won't go down without a fight.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Pretty much as expected,'Aussie bowling will be good and strong point, batting erratic and big weakness. Watson and Cowan should hang their heads, Clarke got a great ball from Anderson. It won't be a walk in the park for England though, take away Finns wickets to poor shots the game could look very different and the crowd were very quiet and humbled by Aussie bowling performance. Bring on day two.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The crowd was embarrassing, no atmosphere at all.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well that was an interesting days play.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Katich should be in the team tbh. Fuckload better than most of the shite we have.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Katich should have never been dropped, he was always miles ahead of almost everybody except for Clarke.

I still remember watching his press conference, I was pretty surprised they dropped him, considering how prolific he was for the previous year or two.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

clarke doesn't like him, that's why

should be our number 3.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I still remember when he opened and lasted the whole innings. It's bullshit that players like Cowan, Warner or Smith can play in the Aussie side, but Katich misses out.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I really like Katich. What the fuck happened between him and Clarke, anyway?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Katich and Clarke had a confrontation in the sheds at the SCG back in 2009, Katich may or may not have grabbed him around the neck.

Katich should be in our side tbh, either as opener or first drop. Much, much better choice than Cowan, Hughes or Smith.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Broad will be making a meal out of this injury, bet he can't wait to tell people how hard bowling with an injury was.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Smith  Haddin  Just what we didn't need. Would be stoked to get anywhere close to 200.



Hamada said:


> I really like Katich. What the fuck happened between him and Clarke, anyway?


Clarke wanted to leave post game early, before they had finished all the stuff they do (team song and whatnot). Katich took issue and grabbed him around the neck. There's a huge division in the team tbh. Partly why Hussey was left out of the one dayers after he retired from tests.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bad Baddin


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> Broad will be making a meal out of this injury, bet he can't wait to tell people how hard bowling with an injury was.


Baywatch will probably only get a few overs, and he's already making a meal of it as it already is.

Lol Katich grabbing Clarke? Would have loved to have seen that.

Big Pete gone.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:fpalm :fpalm :fpalm
Boof needs to get out a DVD on Steve Waugh batting from late 90's on how to value your wicket


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Hamada said:


> Baywatch will probably only get a few overs, and he's already making a meal of it as it already is.


Don't want to wish an injury on anyone, but I can't stand that tool. I'd happily have Bresnan or Tremlett in over him. He's not even that good, never gets wickets, then grabs an occasional 5for to keep him looking good.

Rubbish drop from Swanny.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> Don't want to wish an injury on anyone, but I can't stand that tool. I'd happily have Bresnan or Tremlett in over him. He's not even that good, never gets wickets, then grabs an occasional 5for to keep him looking good.
> 
> Rubbish drop from Swanny.


Fuckin' hell Graeme. 

Bresnan's lost his rhythm. Got a new baby, can't hold the bat the right way round, bowls like a drain. Tremlett fo' sure, though.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao Convicts folding like :warne pack of cards. We should have declared on 150.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The way Australia is going England will come out and score 500, fucking sun go away


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yeah, England will have a 500 run lead. Bright sunny day, Cook will get a century easy.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

"This must be a very unusual feeling for Phillip Hughes. He's usually an opener or No.3, or at a stretch a No.4. Now he's batting at No.6, has only 21 himself and has to work with the tail."


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Hamada said:


> "This must be a very unusual feeling for Phillip Hughes. He's usually an opener or No.3, or at a stretch a No.4. Now he's batting at No.6, has only 21 himself and has to work with the tail."


I agree, it's most unusual for him to reach 20.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Agar picked for his batting, he and Cowan should swap places next innings


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Someone bowl that elusive yorker


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> :lmao Convicts folding like :warne pack of cards. We should have declared on 150.


You were saying??? Good to see field spread for number eleven :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

arf @~

Agar has played a blinder to his credit but this is such a frustrating spell from England. I get sometimes you want to encourage a tail ender to go for a shot and likely concede a few runs before getting a wicket, but christ we need to show a bit of ingenuity here and keep composed. To go from a lead of around 95 to potentially giving Australia a slim lead by the time we next bat is just poor and has given them renewed confidence which will carry over into their bowling now. 

Fair play to Agar & Hughes though. Showed the fight and grit that was sorely lacking in the England batting performance and their middle order today.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

England don't have to worry, Cook will score 100+ easy.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well done Agar, well played. Cook is a rubbish captain, too negative and unimaginative.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

What a partnership!!!!!!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> You were saying??? Good to see field spread for number eleven :lmao


Fair play he's batted brilliantly, conclusively out when the score was on 119 though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

a fucking late cut out of the middle from a number 11

astounding.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Broad on, Agar can walk his way to a ton.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

How embarrassing


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well, England fucked that up. To have Australia 9/117 and now go to lunch at 9/229 the poms lost the plot. Anderson did good work but Finn bowled shit, agar took on swann and blunted him and the only good captain called cook England's ever had is James cook. Does cook even do anything out there besides standing at slip, didn't seem to set field, Clarke would of tried something different like bowling a part timer. Should of brought broad on earlier. If you declare when it is due to rain late even though you have a 450+ lead against new Zealand you're a shit captain.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Sensational stuff from Agar and Hughes. Stoked that I chose not to turn the TV off or switch to the Footy Show. This turned out to be one of the best sessions I have watched in a long time.

Hopefully Agar and Hughes survive to both get a century. Cook will most likely score really well in these conditions... unless Siddle shows the brilliance he showed last innings.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Not just bad to throw away 117/9, but also having turned the contest around after a strong start by the Aussies to get past 100 without losing a wicket at the start of play. Reminded me of some our dark days in ODI with utter toss being served on a plate by the bowlers with no creativity or alternative. What I'd have given for someone like Flintoff bowling a good line, working Agar over and then peppering him with a variety of slow/quick balls and altering the length to keep him guessing.

Agar played a bloody blinder and has now wrestled away control from England for the time being and all the pressure will be on Cook & Root when they open after a disastrous bowling spell into Lunch which has given Australia a lead they should never have had.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Australia, get around Agar & Hughes


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Holy fuck....finally seeing some of that famous Aussie Grit, I knew the top order was shit apart from Clarke but this is fucking amazing. Great fight from the debutant and Hughes.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



TheAussieRocket said:


> Australia, get around Agar & Hughes












And, yeah, absolutely terrific fight back. I admit I was one of the doubters complaining about Agar's selection over Lyon, but it's great to see very good signs from such a young Aussie players. If he can bowl as well as he did in the Sheffield Shield he'll become almost our most valuable player.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Begs the question if Agar could be moved up the order


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Damn, so close. Big effort


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well played Agar, you saved Australia now to unleash Siddle and Pattinson and get a couple before tea.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUCK

Wanted to see an Agar centuryy, fuck this shit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> :lmao Convicts folding like :warne pack of cards. We should have declared on 150.


you were saying? :troll


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

How good was Agar? Debutante, broke records, best batting of the innings.

Agar is the future.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That's one down, now that fucker Trott in


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Starc on hatrick again, two down go the Aussies


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Would be grand to get Cook before stumps


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

What a knock by Agar. 

Proud to say he got me out in under 16s


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> :lmao Convicts folding like :warne pack of cards. We should have declared on 150.


You have been very quiet....


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> You have been very quiet....


I've gone next door to watch and just got the WiFi....

I look like a mug now. 

But I won't let go to the fact Agar was stumped, and if there wasn't enough evidence to give him, trott should still be in. 

Blinding knock by him though, see a lot of Mitchell Johnsons flair in him, he'll be a very good number 8, should his bowling improve.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Trott was plumb though, missed the bat


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

There was enough. Front on hotspot, snicko (umpires don't use this), and replays that show he didn't hit it. Not even sure why there is a debate about it, he clearly missed it.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> There was enough. Front on hotspot, snicko (umpires don't use this), and replays that show he didn't hit it. Not even sure why there is a debate about it, he clearly missed it.


Hussain and atherton are just being bitter, it was plumb shouldn't of needed a review.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The ball cannoned into the pad in a different direction, it looked deflected, I have reason to doubt it. 

That Agar decision could be a series turning point, can't imagine Starc being this fired up if they had a 96 run deficit.

Edit - some English might be bitter (me, Hussain, beefy) but Atherton and Vaughny aren't.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Except it didn't deviate. Straight onto the pad, should have been an easy decision.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

On commentary they both questioned the decision even though with the replay it was obviously out. Bothams a moron England 10-0 :lmao
With Agar you could not legitimately tell if his foot was down or not, Trott was obvious. It's happened now game not over yet.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

If it didn't deviate, it wouldn't have hit the pad so side on. I'm not saying it definitely wasn't out, I just think there was enough doubt in the circumstances. Agar got BOD.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Do you guys get our sky commentary?


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> Do you guys get our sky commentary?


Unfortunately. Don't mind Strauss and holding but Hussains a wanker and Botham reckons England 10-0 :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yep. Its cheaper than sending over our own team of commentators. We just get our blokes in the studio in the breaks in play. 

It hit Trott front on.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> Unfortunately. Don't mind Strauss and holding but Hussains a wanker and Botham reckons England 10-0 :lmao


Beef is just passionate, a tad clueless but he's a national hero for us. Was interested to see what people thought of Straussy.

Athers and Bumble are our best pair.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Holding is the best commentator you have. Straus isn't bad but he pretty much just talks about what you can see. Fails my standard as a commentator.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good session by Cook and KP. Game just about level but given Australia have to bat last on a very dry pitch which is turning a fair bit already i'd rather be in the England camp tonight. Ridiculous day for the 2nd day running, England start well, Australia dominate the middle of the day and then England have a good end of the day. What the heck will happen on day 3.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> Hussains a wanker


Preach it brotha.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nattie7 said:


> don't sweat it, we won the tri series, thanks for coming, enjoy the weather and watch us batter SL now lol


And, we get the tri series :lmao

Dhoni. What a finisher ! A close but awesome match against SL ..


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> And, we get the tri series :lmao
> 
> Dhoni. What a finisher ! A close but awesome match against SL ..


*I wrote this a few days ago in another thread that Dhoni is the Cena of Cricket. Another great title win for Team India. Meanwhile, Lanka retains the title of being a jobber team in the finals :lol*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Fails my standard as a commentator.












The GOAT.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *I wrote this a few days ago in another thread that Dhoni is the Cena of Cricket. Another great title win for Team India. Meanwhile, Lanka retains the title of being a jobber team in the finals :lol*


Hmm?






Good day for Australia. Starc bowled well, but we need to get Cook out if we want a chance.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



AwSmash said:


> Hmm?


*Hmm?





*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Hmm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wasn't against the rules, wasn't illegal, it was massively unsporting and disgraceful, not the same as a crowd doing that though :hayden3



Hamada said:


> The GOAT.


yep. Richie is far and away the best commentator in the game. Love him.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *I wrote this a few days ago in another thread that Dhoni is the Cena of Cricket. Another great title win for Team India. Meanwhile, Lanka retains the title of being a jobber team in the finals :lol*


Yeah, SL has been our favorite whipping boy for some time now :lmao

Only during the tri-series last year against Australia did SL slightly outdo us. But even there, Kohli showed how to chase in a crutch situation against them 

Overall, another awesome ODI series. Big wins, close contest between the three teams, rush to the finals and a thriller of a final. Can't ask for more

P.S Trolls will keep on baiting, don't take it. That one has been trying with the same video for a month now, just shows desperateness :lol


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The key to this test match is on Cook's wicket. An early breakthrough of getting him, Bairstow and KP will give us a tremendous launching pad into the 4th innings. Anything over 200 would put England in a great position for victory.

Agar outshone a whole ODI 'tournament' last night. Good on the kid.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> The key to this test match is on Cook's wicket. An early breakthrough of getting him, Bairstow and KP will give us a tremendous launching pad into the 4th innings. Anything over 200 would put England in a great position for victory.
> 
> Agar outshone a whole ODI 'tournament' last night. Good on the kid.


It was only another jobber tournament

You're correct, get Cook early and Australia will be on top, poms have cracked under a bit of pressure this game


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Looks like the future isn't good either 

http://www.espncricinfo.com/ci/engine/current/match/637457.html


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It's not good that you won?


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Things getting too one-sided, like the 2000s


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Oh, and Warner needs to pick a fight with someone bigger than him !


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Literally didn't even know there was a one day tournament going. Not like it matters, Ashes are the only thing that matters in world cricket at the moment.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

An elite contest between two great nations in the pinnacle format of the sport.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good work patto, danger man out, shermanator in lol :warne


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Kevin Pietersen just loves to drop England in the shit when push comes to shove.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Agar congrats on a key wicket,


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> P.S Trolls will keep on baiting, don't take it. That one has been trying with the same video for a month now, just shows desperateness :lol





DarthSimian said:


> Looks like the future isn't good either
> 
> http://www.espncricinfo.com/ci/engine/current/match/637457.html



*:lmao:lmao:lmao
Come next ICC World Cup in 2015, the convicts will become the first team to get its ass kicked out of the tournament with pathetic performances like THAT! And that too after having the home advantage. And then some fanboys will come out and declare that it was another jobber tournament :lmao*


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao at mr wanker1 taking an under 19 game as a serious indication of what will happen in 2015. Australia will be Test champions by then and India will be jobbing in jobber tournaments against Sri Lanka and West Indies :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

_fpalm @ Mr. Wrestling and Darth Simian._ Surely we should be able to have a thread for test matches... and another for jobber tournaments.

Decent first session. It's great that we got Cook out and Agar got his first wicket, but I'm hoping for another quick wicket before I settle down a little bit.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> :lmao at mr wanker1 taking an under 19 game as a serious indication of what will happen in 2015. Australia will be Test champions by then and India will be jobbing in jobber tournaments against Sri Lanka and West Indies :lmao :lmao :lmao


*Stuart Little got his little panties in a bunch after seeing a glimpse of the pathetic future of his side. :lmao*



AwSmash said:


> _fpalm @ Mr. Wrestling and Darth Simian._ Surely we should be able to have a thread for test matches... and another for jobber tournaments.


*








@ AwSmash: Here.. have some cheese! Your buddy Stuart Little also loves cheese! :

Test Champions??? Not after getting whitewashed 4-0 like earlier this year, son! 
"Jobber Tournament" is the term you'll be using to describe EVERY damn competition your team will participate in, and get kicked out of (which means majority of them). And there are just TWO things you can do about it:

1. Absolutely Nothing
2. Whine about it! :cool2*


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Stuart Little got his little panties in a bunch after seeing a glimpse of the pathetic future of his side. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone's rustled. You are taking an under 19's game as an indication of what will happen in two years :fpalm.
The only one day tournament that matters is world cup others all jobbers that no one except success starved small Indians care about.
India lost 4-0 in Australia,'with the same team you've had for a while, alot of the team Australia played were substandard and not very experienced so I'd say india's 4-0 was worse. Keep trying to be a tough guy it's funny reading your light weight comebacks :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

mr wrestling 1 is there any reason why you make every post out to be a wrestling promo?


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

If Australia can grab three to four wickets this session for not many they'll be favorites now.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

We've got a fairly good 19 year old that got Cook out and hit 98 runs on debut in the ashes at number 11. Not sure why he wasn't playing in such an important under 19's match.



Kiz said:


> mr wrestling 1 is there any reason why you make every post out to be a wrestling promo?


Holy shit. I'm not the only one that thinks this. :lmao


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Just waiting for Bell to nick one behind with some spineless prod.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> mr wrestling 1 is there any reason why you make every post out to be a wrestling promo?


:clap


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Stop with the jobber tournament crap. The thread is for all cricket. If you don't like it, don't comment on it.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> Just waiting for Bell to nick one behind with some spineless prod.


Hopefully. Looking alright at moment


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Can you bellends ignore the other bellends so they can keep talking about one day tournaments that no one gives a shit about while the rest of us watch the Ashes in peace? Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> Someone's rustled. You are taking an under 19's game as an indication of what will happen in two years :fpalm.
> The only one day tournament that matters is world cup others all jobbers that no one except success starved small Indians care about.
> India lost 4-0 in Australia,'with the same team you've had for a while, alot of the team Australia played were substandard and not very experienced so I'd say india's 4-0 was worse. Keep trying to be a tough guy it's funny reading your light weight comebacks :lmao


*Son, Cricket world revolves around India and BCCI now. Your jimmies get rustled due to this, your problem. Success starved? India is the only team to have won ALL the major tournaments of the world.

And little man, your pathetic little excuses of saying your team was substandard is getting stale. Players who do not belong to the international level should not play international cricket, period! It either shows your team lacks proper bench strength, or your team just isn't good enough and is living on its "glorious" past, like West Indies. Quit trolling and come up with proper argument next time, junior! :lol
*





Kiz said:


> mr wrestling 1 is there any reason why you make every post out to be a wrestling promo?





AwSmash said:


> Holy shit. I'm not the only one that thinks this. :lmao





Hamada said:


> :clap


*It's not about the style, it's about sending a message! :cool2*




Joel said:


> Stop with the jobber tournament crap. The thread is for all cricket. If you don't like it, don't comment on it.


*Damn right! :clap*


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bugger, real close there bit of luck to the poms. That might of finished England off


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

how on earth is that missing? and missing that much?

just how?


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yes!!! Got the wicket now the tail. Anything under 200 Australia should be able to chase


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

3rd time lucky in getting the right decision from the 3rd ump.... Then we lose one at the other end.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

No way was the ball missing by that much. I could cop it just sliding down leg but not bouncing and swinging that much. Good thing Agar picked him up soon after.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Couldn't believe Bell's was missing by that much. I was certain it was out.

Agar is a star though. :mark: Great to see signs like this from such a youngster.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> Stop with the jobber tournament crap. The thread is for all cricket. If you don't like it, don't comment on it.


Fair play, but what about the convict calls? Can we use slurs to attack their nation of origin?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> Fair play, but what about the convict calls? Can we use slurs to attack their nation of origin?


As long as I'm called a pom, I will be throwing out the convict whenever I can.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> Fair play, but what about the convict calls? Can we use slurs to attack their nation of origin?


*And what about "Curries" jabs at Indians all the time? Practice what you preach, son*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> As long as I'm called a pom, I will be throwing out the convict whenever I can.


i'd rather be a convict than a Pom 

We don't want to be chasing any more than 180-200. Need a wicket here and really get into the tail


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> As long as I'm called a pom, I will be throwing out the convict whenever I can.


:lol point sails over his head, like the best of British sailed to the GOAT nation.



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *And what about "Curries" jabs at Indians all the time? Practice what you preach, son*


I don't refer to Indians as 'curries,' so don't go around being slanderous. You seem very sensitive though, perhaps you and Darth should hug it out during the next 'tournament' that India contest.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> :lol point sails over his head, like the best of British sailed to the GOAT nation.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't refer to Indians as 'curries,' so don't go around being slanderous. You seem very sensitive though, perhaps you and Darth should hug it out during the next 'tournament' that India contest.


:lmao and so true.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Prior looking good here.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Who the hell ever refers to an Indian by their food? lol.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Hamada said:


> Who the hell ever refers to an Indian by their food? lol.


I believe my friend's dad was taken to court for calling his Indian neighbour a *************.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> I don't refer to Indians as 'curries,' so don't go around being slanderous. You seem very sensitive though, perhaps you and Darth should hug it out during the next 'tournament' that India contest.


*It's ironic how the most butthurt-sensitive kid is calling me sensitive. Don't worry though, you already have dozens of fellow Aussies who will give you a shoulder to cry on when your team loses again.*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



R.Scorpio said:


> I believe my friend's dad was taken to court for calling his Indian neighbour a *************.


Yeah, but he didn't refer to him as a curry, though? It's like an Aussie being called a pavlova :HHH2


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *It's ironic how the most butthurt-sensitive kid is calling me sensitive. Don't worry though, you already have dozens of fellow Aussies who will give you a shoulder to cry on when your team loses again.*


Lawls


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *It's ironic how the most butthurt-sensitive kid is calling me sensitive. Don't worry though, you already have dozens of fellow Aussies who will give you a shoulder to cry on when your team loses again.*


The sensitivity is strong in this one. Typical meek Indian.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

via @AltCricket


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> via @AltCricket


That's funny :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *It's ironic how the most butthurt-sensitive kid is calling me sensitive. Don't worry though, you already have dozens of fellow Aussies who will give you a shoulder to cry on when your team loses again.*


:lmao you have nothing to go on except recycling jokes used on you as a rebuttal. At least Darth can validate his opinion, however wrong it is.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

New ball not helping the Aussies, need a wicket soon these two looking comfortable now


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Fuck off prior, checking for no balls, funny how when Australia were batting there werent many no ball checks


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:siddle

These umpires need to be dropped. Deplorable how many times the front foot is being checked.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> The sensitivity is strong in this one. Typical meek Indian.


*Stuart Little calling anyone meek or sensitive is blasphemous :lol
Keep whining shorty, while my team continues to dominate World Cricket*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> :lmao you have nothing to go on except recycling jokes used on you as a rebuttal. At least Darth can validate his opinion, however wrong it is.


*Getting butthurt is the most famous characteristic of yours. No wonder most of my rebuttals are focused on that aspect. Hell you get butthurt by a fuckin FONT or TEXT-COLOR, just like Kevin Nash who tore his quad while answering a phone :lmao

Sensitive little Aussie kid :lol*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

seriously?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

In a good position now.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Getting butthurt is the most famous characteristic of yours. No wonder most of my rebuttals are focused on that aspect. Hell you get butthurt by a fuckin FONT or TEXT-COLOR, just like Kevin Nash who tore his quad while answering a phone :lmao
> 
> Sensitive little Aussie kid :lol*


:lmao alright troll, enjoy your crash and bash meaningless games, I'm going back to watching the proper format. Keep being anally sore from red squares, it's charming 

------------------------

Hopefully our chase is around the 200 mark.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

If we can take the lead to 200 with no more wickets I'll be content, thats when the momentum begins to shift, every 4 hurts that bit more, nerves build in field..

*waits anxiously for Bell to snick off*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> :lmao alright troll, enjoy your crash and bash meaningless games, I'm going back to watching the proper format. Keep being anally sore from red squares, it's charming


*Son, Cricket is Cricket, doesn't matter what format it is. This is a Cricket thread, not an "Ashes only" thread. 

Therefore little jabroni, know your role... and protect your hole (from getting hurt again) :cool2*


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Son, Cricket is Cricket, doesn't matter what format it is. This is a Cricket thread, not an "Ashes only" thread.
> 
> Therefore little jabroni, know your role... and protect your hole (from getting hurt again) :cool2*


You're very obsessed with arses, not that there's anything wrong with being gay or a sensitive lad.

Test in balance, been a great match so far hope the series will have more matches like this. One thing you can say is Lehmann has definately improved this team, if Arthur was still in charge I can see it already being all over. At least the poms know it will be a conquest and the arrogance of the commentators has quickly disappeared. Quick wicket start after tea and bowl England out quickly and Australia with the win. Anything over 200-220 will be a struggle but Australia can be proud that they have been competitive compared to what it was looking like before boof took over.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Looks like Stuart's stepped out of line


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Broad, what a cunt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

dar needs to be stood down. atrocious umpiring all test, also seemingly in any others we are involved.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Clarke must be regretting that hideous review earlier on in the day. Got to chuckle at Hadding moaning about cheating behind the stumps.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Dar has to be the best Umpire in the game. Fantastic decision, clearly an edge and he gives it not out. Well played, Sir!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> Clarke must be regretting that hideous review earlier on in the day. Got to chuckle at Hadding moaning about cheating behind the stumps.


reviews shouldn't even come into that. i can understand the poor lbw decisions due to so many variables that come into an lbw, height, movement, edges and whatnot. with this, he hasn't just knicked it, he's full on smacked it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Aleem Dar is a fucking disagrace. Absolutely stealing a living as an umpire. He's fucking hopeless.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> reviews shouldn't even come into that. i can understand the poor lbw decisions due to so many variables that come into an lbw, height, movement, edges and whatnot. with this, he hasn't just knicked it, he's full on smacked it.


It does come into it though, DRS is there for the absolute howler, which Broad's absolutely was. Instead, players use it to chase wickets, that are often not out, then they come to pay for it having used reviews poorly.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

but it shouldn't. a howler for a lbw is so much different to that farcical broad decision. a review should not be at all necessary there.

australia have been let down by the failings of an umpire how has had his abilities questioned for a long time now.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*










LOL Facebook.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I think you can only blame the umpire. Players are encouraged to wait for his decision before walking and that goes for every country.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Son, Cricket is Cricket, doesn't matter what format it is. This is a Cricket thread, not an "Ashes only" thread.
> 
> Therefore little jabroni, know your role... and protect your hole (from getting hurt again) :cool2*


Heh, let them be in their dreamland believing whatever they want

Meanwhile, watch the best finisher in the cricketing world today winning yet another tournament. Never gets old. Something that keeps you on the edge of the seat and keeps you engrossed rather than putting you off to sleep.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Aleem Dar what a guy. :terry


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

"what a guy"? He ain't no Ace Rimmer, bro.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

God bless you Aleem Dar. Also Broad did not cheat (not aimed at anyone here). Was he a good sport? No but I doubt any aussies would have walked in Broad's shoes. Awful decision by the umpire there. Lucky break for us there.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well done Broad.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

In my opinion Broad was right to not walk. The umpire's decision is final, if you're given out you walk, if you're not given out you don't walk. He was given not out so had every right to not walk.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It's not Broad's fault. I wouldn't have walked either, but Aleem Dar is a disgrace. He shouldn't be allowed to umpire Australian games, because this has seemed to happen a lot.



Kevin Pietersen said:


> "We play hard and we play very fair. *Aleem Dar is a fantastic umpire and we respect his decisions.*"


:lmao

Of course you do.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I would've walked. Wasn't like it was a thin edge, he hit the cover off it.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I would've walked, not out of honesty as much as I wouldn't even think to look at the umpire in that situation.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Ricky Ponting wouldn't have walked :troll


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

lol starc


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That is garbage from Australia. Its not hard to set up a proper slips cordon.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*










8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> It does come into it though, DRS is there for the absolute howler, which Broad's absolutely was. Instead, players use it to chase wickets, that are often not out, then they come to pay for it having used reviews poorly.


Valid point about the use of the DRS, but given how the third umpire can seemingly check for a front foot no-ball all the time, there has to be something in place to prevent these absolute howlers from occurring.



Gambit said:


> God bless you Aleem Dar. Also Broad did not cheat (not aimed at anyone here). Was he a good sport? *No but I doubt any aussies would have walked in Broad's shoes*. Awful decision by the umpire there. Lucky break for us there.


O rly?










Broad personifies what it is to be a cunt. No doubt it'll follow him all series, and down here as well.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I agree with Glenn McGrath when he said if Australia had a referral left he would have walked. Still doesn't change the fact that it was so blatant the Umpire really should have raised the finger. The more you watch it, the worse it gets for both parties. But he has the right to wait for the decision from the Umpire.

I really do have a feeling that Australia will chase this score down. Watson and Rogers are playing very well. I was hoping for a score near 400 to feel pretty good.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Crucial knock from Bell. I've given him plenty of stick in the past for being a bit inconsistent and prone to flapping like a bird when the pressure is on but if we win this game his innings will definitely be the key to it.

As for Broad, eh imo even if he has the right to wait for the Umpire he blatantly knew he'd hit and was fairly out and I'm sure had Australia had the benefit of a review (fair point though some questionable referrals fucked them over) he wouldn't have waited around. Maybe its because of incidents like Gilchrist walking but the Broad situation just irks me. Feels like Cricket should be a sport where you can hold your hands up, admit you were done up and just walk off like a man. Hussein calling his conduct courageous was sheer idiocy as well.

Crucial start by Watson & Rogers. Nature of the game though means a couple of wickets puts all the momentum right behind England, but need to get a wicket sooner rather than later. If Australia get to 100 without a wicket falling they'll be in a solid position.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

fuck this. this is a joke. an absolute joke.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> O rly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2003/03/19/1047749826574.html

*Ponting won't encourage his players to 'walk'*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good to see Clarke saying he doesn't think less of Broad. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

at least the right decision got made and didn't have a massive consequence on the match.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Man tomorrow is going to be tense. I can see Haddin and Agar batting out of their skins but with the new ball arriving early and if Swann continues bowling like he did today then I can't see how England won't win.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*Man, Swann totally turned it around in the final overs. England certainly are the favorites to go 1-0 in the series as of now, but if Haddin and Agar pull off something like Bell and Broad did, tomorrow would be one hell of a day.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Crucial wickets at the back end of the day there really. Clarke & Smith in consecutive deliveries was such a vital blow. Still not completely safe given Agar's first innings exploits and England going through poor spells with their bowling, but for a while Australia were looking in pole position and now the momentum has been wrestled away.

Really think they need to remodel this current review lark because its proving to be more hassle than progress. The fact they only use certain technology as opposed to every outlet they have at their disposal seems farcicle and placing it in the players' hands to review is only leading to instinctive decisions which backfire as they lose a review each time. Don't know why they don't just have the Third Umpire in regular contact with the Umpire and have him look over a contentious matter at the Umpire's request and be done with it.

Shame because at the end of this test there's going to be a lot of discussion about Broad's conduct and then the decisions via DRS as opposed to the actual cricket, which is always a shame.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Don't know why they don't just have the Third Umpire in regular contact with the Umpire and have him look over a contentious matter at the Umpire's request and be done with it.


Yep, if the Umpire is unsure of a decision, or just badly gets it wrong, then the 3rd Umpire can take a look at it and we can get a clear decision on the matter. Like they do with a stumping, run out, no ball etc..



WOOLCOCK said:


> Shame because at the end of this test there's going to be a lot of discussion about Broad's conduct and then the decisions via DRS as opposed to the actual cricket, which is always a shame.


Shame really because there have been some fantastic performances from both sides, but like you said, it'll be overshadowed by Broad and some terrible decisions.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yeah exactly. The whole Umpire's call farce on top of the limited number of reviews and the fact that snicko isn't used but rather just hawkeye and hotspot just seems silly. The DRS system is supposed to be in place to ensure wrong calls via the naked eye can be challenged and amended but it just seems to result in more problems than it resolves. The Clarke decision was very contentious going off of hotspot although the replay on snicko after he was out suggested a clear noise picked up as the ball met the bat which looked more in favour of Clarke being out, but Dar could only go on hotspot which was far less conclusive.

Yeah Bell played a great innings under pressure and if we win will be the difference maker alongside the quick wickets taken in the last session of play. Agar as well to his credit should be getting a lot more attention for his exploits but of course attention will shift to Broad and the DRS system.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It does amaze me that we have all this technology but only use a select few for a decision. Why not use them all? Surely that will help everyone?

Yeah, really glad Bell finally had an innings where he was the main run scorer and got England out of trouble. Played brilliantly well on a slow pitch for his century and just hope he's rewarded with a victory. And Agar, well, what else can you say about that kid? Just played phenomenally well for 98, and I bet he was smiling getting Cook out for his frist Test wicket.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Exactly, why introduce a system aimed at ensuring a correct call if you won't use every tech outlet at your disposal to ensure the right call is made. Just mind-boggling.

Yeah I've been a bit rough on Bell in the past, mainly because the ability is there but he constantly seems to play bad shots in key innings that leave you frustrated, a bit like Prior recently only more tame prods outside off stump as opposed to trying to take the attack to the bowler. Still, it was a composed and determined innings which was needed in the context of the match. 

Agar, fair play to the lad. Debut on the biggest stage in Tests for his country and he puts in a performance like that which at the time put all the pressure back on England. Rogers played well for his 50 today as well and was part of a solid opening partnership which have Australia a good platform to build from.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Think everyone has the same opinion of Bell. The guy has amazing talent, and his array of shots that he has are brilliant. He just constantly gets himself out when he should be making big scores. Prior can go out there and make quickfire 30s and 40s, but I'm sure if he puts his mind to it, like a Cook, then he could score bigger totals.

Rogers and Watson just got Australia off to the start they really needed and I started to believe that they weren't going to get anyone out. But then we got those three wickets at the end and the momentum changed again. Going to be a great final day of cricket.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yeah I'd make England favourites given the nature of Australia's first innings performance, but Haddin/Agar and the first session will be crucial in determining the result. If they make it to Lunch without losing a wicket then they have a chance, think it'll just come down to whether England's bowling can be consistent and threatening as opposed to meandering and tame at the back end of the first innings when they pitched some absolute toss to Agar who dispatched with ease.

Should be an eventful day though whatever the result.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Clarke was silly to waste a review like that when he knew he was out. Could prove costly :darren


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

we've been fisted by DRS this game and we're not winning. Going to be all over within the first hour.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> we've been fisted by DRS this game and we're not winning. Going to be all over within the first hour.


*You're like the Tyrion Lannister of the Cricket section :tyrion

Gotta agree though, its still going to be a tough job.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

soon as i'm optimistic everything turns to shit so pessimism all the way :side:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Agar to carry us to a win.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The key is the first hour - if ashTON can stay solid and Haddin doesn't Haddin then we can slowly chip away at the deficit. If we still had Pup batting I'd be a lot more confident.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

There is a hint of Edgbaston 05 about this one..


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> There is a hint of Edgbaston 05 about this one..


Exactly what I was thinking. It's getting very tense.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

broad and dar to receive man of the match, surely?

fucked us over. joint effort, well done.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> broad and dar to receive man of the match, surely?
> 
> fucked us over. joint effort, well done.


You got 2 fortunate decisions against us, we got 1 against you. Evened out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

what 2 fortunate decisions?

the trott lbw that was plumb, where he didn't hit it, or the stumped decision that was too close to call?

to say that broad's blatant cheating after he middled to slip and helped england to match winning runs has evened up one contentious decision, not even mentioning the hughes, watson and rogers decisions is absurd.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> You got 2 fortunate decisions against us, we got 1 against you. Evened out.


The fact you believe that is worrying. Trott LBW was fucking plumb, there is nothing contentious about it other than he whinged b/c he's a cunt. Can say whatever he likes, fact is there was no deviation, no hotspot, no snicko, just nothing to make it close.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I missed Edgbaston in 2005, so I'm really hoping this goes all the way to a similarly thrilling finish.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

This is why test cricket is so amazing. 5 days of great competition and the teams are this close to one another.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Nervy 40 mins for everyone


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*This is why I love tests.*


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



STEVIE SWAG said:


> *This is why I love tests.*


Yep, epic match


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

My balls have retreated into my nutsack. Fuck this is too tense.

Oh and Aussie/English posters, yes we know Tests are the best, can we move past that circlejerk now?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Can we fast forward lunch?


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It really is going to be another Edgbaston...


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

patrick condren ‏@PatrickCondren
For someone who wouldn't 'walk' why was broad worried about his shoe? #Ashes


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This is so nerve wracking  


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Ffs


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes thank the fucking lord yes yes yes yes 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

robbed

utterly robbed.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao it had to end that way didn't it?


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

10 for Jimmy.

What a game. Well done England, and Australia for making it so close.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The way the game has happened, we just had to finish on a review. Great...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The mark was there before the ball. What a fucking gee up. Robbed. Utterly fucking robbed.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Get in


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

absolutely sickening that broad's extra runs made the difference. absolutely sickening.

and the fact he is so proud of it too. absolute filth.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Moral victory for us, without that CUNTS extra 28 from not walking we won the game.

Fuck Aleem Dar and fuck technology.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> The mark was there before the ball. What a fucking gee up. Robbed. Utterly fucking robbed.


I don't know a huge amount about cricket but doesn't the fairly obvious "click" noise mean there was the tiniest contact with the ball?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*Raped by technology.*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well done England, unlucky Aus :woy

Broad is a cool guy, doesn't take shit from anyone.

Haven't watched a test in a while, was good stuff.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Fucking robbed. That is absolute bullshit. I can't wait for England to go on about how good the umpiring was.

Can't wait to boo Broad when England come to Australia in 5 months.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> I don't know a huge amount about cricket but doesn't the fairly obvious "click" noise mean there was the tiniest contact with the ball?


*Nah, sometimes its the pad as well. That wasn't the case this time though.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Snicko just confirmed the edge, was out. Australia played really well there though. Surprised England weren't more definitive with their appeal.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> I don't know a huge amount about cricket but doesn't the fairly obvious "click" noise mean there was the tiniest contact with the ball?


Not necessarily. He likely hit that one but you can get that sound from your spikes in the ground, spikes kicking pitch into the mic, splice of the bat can click, bat on pad, ball on pad, ball on thigh guard etc. Not always a conclusive "oh thats a sound, he hit it". 



Kiz said:


> absolutely sickening that broad's extra runs made the difference. absolutely sickening.
> 
> and the fact he is so proud of it too. absolute filth.


that. fuck Broad.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I think watching it I appealed more than what the england team did, but was a good win. I pray Anderson avoids injury though.


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Edgbaston 2005 was epic... even if England go all the way it won't be as big as 2005...Aussies are the underdogs now as compared to being overwhelming favourites back then...


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

yeah fuck Broad for waiting for a decision before walking. :broad (someone make that smiley happen plz)


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



AwSmash said:


> Fucking robbed. That is absolute bullshit. I can't wait for England to go on about how good the umpiring was.


Aleem Dar is a fantastic Umpire and we respect his decision...


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Possibly-Jupes said:


> yeah fuck Broad for waiting for a decision before walking. :broad (someone make that smiley happen plz)














TheIllusiveMan said:


> Aleem Dar is a fantastic Umpire and we respect his decision...


:kp


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Richard Keys said:


> :kp


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



STEVIE SWAG said:


>


Not the same without the shades and hat (and raising the finger







).


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Snicko just confirmed the edge, was out. Australia played really well there though. Surprised England weren't more definitive with their appeal.


Clear as day! Wasn't convinced at the time they appealed but thankfully we did. Lucky escape and a big wake up call. You can't underestimate Australia at all. I hope the next four are as compelling as this one.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Richard Keys said:


> Not the same without the shades and hat (and raising the finger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Sorry bout that Aussies, was really rooting for you guys.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*Oh Facebook :lmao*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bloody hell, superb advertisement for test cricket that final day. Shades of Edgbaston '05 the minute the Haddin/Pattinson partnership started to eat away at the runs. Most of the family were gathered round my dad's phone as we were out for lunch, massive celebration at the final decision.

Fair fucking play to the Aussies. After taking all the stick about this being the weakest side in years they took the game to England and but for a couple of key decisions would have walked away with a crucial win. Siddle was great in the first innings, Agar rescued them and gave them a platform to build on heading into England's 2nd innings and the final partnership today was a valiant effort given the circumstances. A definite wake up call for a largely average England performance, saved by a couple of key individuals (Bell & Anderson and to a lesser degree Swann) and some contentious decisions.

Shame the DRS farce and Dar's clangers will dominate discussion, but here's hoping the next 4 tests are as enthralling as this one, albeit due to the cricket being played instead of a dodgy review system.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*^ Exactly. Strip off all the controversies and it was five days of quality cricket. And I'm sure the next four won't disappoint either. *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hey Jupes, i made you 2 Broad smilies


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Hey Jupes, i made you 2 Broad smilies












8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



STEVIE SWAG said:


> 8*D


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

McGrath :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Aussies mad after a game of cricket, is there a more beautiful sight in the world?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*Autoplay videos aren't funny when its 2 AM in the night and you're all alone :kobe4*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stone Cold 4life said:


> Aussies mad after a game of cricket, is there a more beautiful sight in the world?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Afridi. :wilkins


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



God™ said:


> Afridi. :wilkins


What a comeback. Single-handedly destroyed WI.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



God™ said:


> Afridi. :wilkins


Meh, Agar, Patto and Haddin did it much better.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Thought y'all might want to hear this from the man Billy Brownless himself on Triple M this arvo.

https://soundcloud.com/triple-m-melbourne/billy-bakes-stuart-broad


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> What a comeback. Single-handedly destroyed WI.


Yeah no doubting that, but let us be real, that wasn't a fearsome WI team, it was a team in deep decline


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

starc/cowan out, khawaja/rhino in.

love rhino getting another chance, not too sure about khawaja but we'll see.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nattie7 said:


> Yeah no doubting that, but let us be real, that wasn't a fearsome WI team, it was a team in deep decline


They got back well in the second ODI. The WI team has the talent but somehow don't seem confident. If they could just believe in themselves, they can be a formidable team. Sammy needs to be back as the captain


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Khawaja over Katich? :hmm: time will tell I guess.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> Khawaja over Katich? :hmm: time will tell I guess.


Khawaja is actually in the squad though unk2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

didnt he score a double ton recently ? it's politics that are keeping him out of the side, nothing else. 

he should be a walk in start (katich)


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Happy that Cowan's out, but yeah I'd much rather Katich to Khawaja. Great to see Harris getting another chance. He dominated in the Sheffield Shield and when he's in form, he's probably the best bowler in the country.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Healthy don't you mean


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BULLY said:


> didnt he score a double ton recently ? it's politics that are keeping him out of the side, nothing else.
> 
> he should be a walk in start (katich)


yeah scored one last week in county cricket. He should still be there but by the same token it would be rough on the blokes picked in the squad.


----------



## Pevensie (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Happy that Cowan's out, but yeah I'd much rather Katich to Khawaja. Great to see Harris getting another chance. He dominated in the Sheffield Shield and when he's in form, he's probably the best bowler in the country.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



AwSmash said:


> Happy that Cowan's out, but yeah I'd much rather Katich to Khawaja. Great to see Harris getting another chance. He dominated in the Sheffield Shield and when he's in form, he's probably the best bowler in the country.





Pevensie said:


> Happy that Cowan's out, but yeah I'd much rather Katich to Khawaja. Great to see Harris getting another chance. He dominated in the Sheffield Shield and when he's in form, he's probably the best bowler in the country.


:hmm:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

$5 says Pevensie is another AF alternate


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Cowan's out!?

:cheer


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Similar opinions, I guess...

Also, Finn to get a 5 wicket haul today!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

You're having a laugh if you think Finn will get a 5 wicket haul :side:


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

apparently this will be the richest int cricket match England has ever staged, anyway looking forward to the second test, how can you not?

Watson has not been painted in a very flattering light by Arthur, and with more racism claims, very disruptive but then again England had this with the whole KP/Strauss split.
This could galvanise the cobbers, here is hoping for much of the same as the first test!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*How's the pitch?*



God™;21061385 said:


> Afridi. :wilkins


*Its always a treat to watch when Afridi gets going. Although he's not consistent with the bat, he can make some quick runs down the order. And more importantly, he can be a game changer with the ball. I never understood why they sacked him from captaincy, let alone getting dropped from the side. He was doing quite well as a captain, he even led his side to the semis in the World Cup when no one expected them to. Definitely better than Misbah, who's way to defensive imo.*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Finn is lucky to get one..

EDIT: Nevermind he won't get any since he's dropped.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Lawls said:


> You're having a laugh if you think Finn will get a 5 wicket haul :side:


He's clearly our best bowler, shame he's dropped....


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> :hmm:


:lmao I'm more proud than annoyed tbh. 

Great start for Australia. We just have to keep it away from that leg side. Great to see Harris getting a wicket and the commentators mentioning the GOAT Stuart Clark.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

ripping through dat england top order. fantastic.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Why do England always struggle against Australia at Lords, especially the batsmen?

Still, not taking anything away from Australia fantastic start by them. We just need to get a partnership going, can Bell save us again...


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The Queen ragequits.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Surely being Queen of both Countries she can support both?

Or she just doesn't like cricket... Maybe 20/20 is her thing. :side:


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Got sent this video by a mate, had abit of a chuckle won't lie.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

DAT STEVE SMITH SWAG :lol 3 wickets, and tearing them apart. Poms just can't handle a blonde leggie :warne


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*










*'nuff said.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

SO
MUCH
SWAG


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I guess the question is: who's ahead after day 1? I'd have to give the edge to Australia.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

God dammit! I missed the Swag!! :cuss: I went to bed at the wrong time!!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

First day to the Aussies I think, if Watson and Rogers see off the new cherry for 15 overs there are so many runs to be had, big if though.

Also, I love Harris, hope he gets 5.

Edit - There we go. Why can't umpires call no balls anymore?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bring back Darren Pattinson :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Tail wagged for england there, yet another reason to hate stuart broad. i think it's even stevens at the moment. 360 looks about par for this wicket. should be interesting days play ahead.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

400+ is par for this pitch and conditions. We should be looking for an 100 run lead here.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Watson hit the troublesome thirties and got out again :lol

Wasted a review due to being a selfish twit as well. No wonder Pup hates him.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yeah, possibly the worst review I've ever seen. 

Just seen Rogers go as well. I like Swann but he's pretty much the only England and Wales player I like. I'm just finding it hard to get emotionally involved with this Aussie team now that Warne, McGrath, Waugh and all them are gone.

I NEED NEW HEROES


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Watson, you are a cunt. You should be sent home from the tour and never be allowed to play for Australia again.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

we have absolutely no idea how to use the drs. not a clue.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Can't give that out without looking at sniko


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

this is a farce. an absolute farce.

can we get something to go our way this series?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Looks out on snicko. The process wasn't right there


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Snicko shows a dull noise after the ball passes the bat. Umpires in this series are fucking incompetent.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Anark said:


> Just seen Rogers go as well. I like Swann but he's pretty much the only England and Wales player


More like England & Wales .

Yeah asinine review by Watson. Just a total lack of regard for the rest of the team and proof that leaving it in the hands of the players will invariably lead to rash reviews without proper though. Bloody shame this farce of a system threatens to dominate another test match in what should be the pinnacle of the game.

Very stop and start by both teams atm. Crucial fightback by England but wouldn't be shocked if Clarke plays a monumental innings now to wrestle control back the way of the Aussies. No team has dominated consistently for a prolonged spell in either game so far.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I want them to go back and slow down the no ball for that Hughes wicket. Was fucking close and only got 1 brief showing. DRS and the umpiring has been a fucking farce this series so far. Its beyond a joke that in the premier series we can't just get Australian and English umpires and instead are stuck with 2nd rate, blind and useless cunts.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

snicko detects noise, which could have been anything and is not concrete evidence.

The delivery was a no-ball anyway, so the hit it or not debate need not occur.

Perhaps the Indians were right in the critique of the DRS, it's turned a great series into a complete and utter farce.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Definitely needs to be taken out of the players' control imo. Leads to rash and reckless reviews in the heat of the moment and if its a poor review it then allows a wrong decision to go uncorrected if no review exists, which further takes discussion off the game and onto the system which should never be the case.

Umpire's call also seems to be stupid. Pretty sure there was a decision last test where the fact it was originally given out meant the decision stood because the review didn't do enough to disprove it, even though it equally didn't support the decision.

Khawaja with a clueless shot. Monumentally clueless to do that in this position.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

khawaja displaying the dearth of skilled batsmen in australia who haven't grabbed clarke by the throat.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Definitely needs to be taken out of the players' control imo.


Preach it. Rogers was robbed by that clueless Watson review, you could tell he wanted to, to scared to waste it in case Clarke needed it.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Umpire's call also seems to be stupid. Pretty sure there was a decision last test where the fact it was originally given out meant the decision stood because the review didn't do enough to disprove it, even though it equally didn't support the decision.


Yeah, can't remember who it was, but I saw the replays and all the special shit and it looked to me like it hit bat and pad at exactly the same time. If that's out, then fine, but I would prefer it being not out. Out should be pad first, not at the the exact same time.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I think what annoys me most is that DRS by nature is supposed to benefit the game and ensure correct decisions are made, but by design it basically revolves around the players having to be smart and spot the one decision to review knowing they shouldn't lose it. All it takes is one selfish or instinctive review, or umpire's call causing havoc and a team losing a review even when its not clear if it was out and the game turns on its head.

A system designed to remove blunders shouldn't impose a limit which essentially ensures a number of poor decisions will go uncorrected the minute one team loses their reviews.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Anark said:


> Yeah, can't remember who it was, but I saw the replays and all the special shit and it looked to me like it hit bat and pad at exactly the same time. If that's out, then fine, but I would prefer it being not out. Out should be pad first, not at the the exact same time.


Root's dismissal was pad first. Hotspot showed that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I think what annoys me most is that DRS by nature is supposed to benefit the game and ensure correct decisions are made, but by design it basically revolves around the players having to be smart and spot the one decision to review knowing they shouldn't lose it. All it takes is one selfish or instinctive review, or umpire's call causing havoc and a team losing a review even when its not clear if it was out and the game turns on its head.
> 
> A system designed to remove blunders shouldn't impose a limit which essentially ensures a number of poor decisions will go uncorrected the minute one team loses their reviews.


Only trouble with that is you get cunts like Broad who review when they know they're out. Would slow the game massively. DRS has got worse imo, idk if they've adjusted it at all but the umpires call margin has increased dramatically, and hotspot has seemingly been "turned way down". Used to be easy to see the marks on the bat.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Root's dismissal was pad first. Hotspot showed that.


Okay, didn't see that in the coverage I saw. I have music on most of the time so maybe I missed cleverer types than me asserting that it was pad first.

I only have MY OWN EYES to go on. :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Only trouble with that is you get cunts like Broad who review when they know they're out. Would slow the game massively. DRS has got worse imo, idk if they've adjusted it at all but the umpires call margin has increased dramatically, and hotspot has seemingly been "turned way down". Used to be easy to see the marks on the bat.


Yeah in the scenario I envisage the Umpire would confer with the third umpire on a contentious decision. It would be taken out of the players' hands entirely and left to the Umpire to seek guidance if he's unsure. Would at least ensure players wouldn't abuse the system ala Broad in addition to avoiding the mare of a team having 0 reviews left and being done over by a terrible call.

Also I hate that if an umpire gives it out and on review its not clear if the batsman is out that the decision will stand. I can't support any decision where a batsman is given out when its disputable.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Holy shit, 86 for 5.

Looking at a 150 all out here.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I thought our batting was bad. You'd be better with Punter, Hussey and Katich playing into their 50's.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



















why james, why?

why have you let australian cricket slip into such a sinkhole?
why are you not doing anything to change it?
why has the argus review done nothing at all to improve standards?
why is sheffield shield products and standards at an all time low?
why is there seemingly no plan or no idea of what to do at the top level?
why are players picked at reckless abandon and then thrown aside for the next flavour of the month if they don't instantly perform?

why james, why?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Chances of avoiding the follow on?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I think you will, we wouldn't enforce it anyway.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

This is ridiculous. Its a fucking nice pitch. Useless cunts. I want Maddinson in the side. Something different and he hit 2 tons in the tour matches before going on the A tour.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Time for another epic last wicket partnership for Australia.

Been gone all morning and still can't believe the score when I returned home.

EDIT: Maybe not...


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bloody 'eck. Feel sorry for you Aussie lads having to witness this batting display. Completely handed momentum back to England after a promising Day 1 and now facing an uphill struggle to salvage the test.

England surely have to enforce the follow on. Heads are down, its Day 2 and Australia would realistically have to bat for two days.

Fuck sake we're batting again. Christ on a bendy bus, be a bit aggressive. Don't see why they need to bat to get a 400ish lead when they can just put Australia in and control the game. Australia either bat for two and a bit days and maybe give England 150 odd to win, or they lose by an innings.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

the punishment for accepting mediocrity for the last 2-3 years
the punishment for accepting the slipping standards of shield cricket
the punishment for believing the old boys would go on forever
the punishment for constantly chopping and changing players if they didn't immediately perform

this is what you wanted, isn't it cricket australia? it's what you've been working towards so effortlessly. but hopefully siddle make 150 in the 2nd innings as well lose by >500 runs to gloss over another failing from the top and middle order.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

STAT - Swanny averages a 5 wicket haul every 3.375 matches.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't put them back in. Build another massive lead, get them in the field for a few hours, maybe a whole day, then once the lead is over 450+ get them back in to bat. The pitch will be much better for the final two days for bowlers.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Eh, I just think its worth getting stuck into them. Heads are all over the place after pissing away a good start by the end of Day 1 and they just look perfect for the taking. I think its more to do with it representing Cook as a passive captain who just refuses to be aggressive and look to put Australia under immense pressure.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

it doesn't matter

the only thing that stops this test being a non result to england is rain. we can barely bat 2 sessions, let alone 2-3 days. stop having fears about what hayden, waugh, ponting did to you in the past. this is the worst, most pathetic, underperforming and gutless australia team in decades. and there's no end in sight.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I think it can work both ways really. Batting for the rest of the day, and then all of tomorrow can really have an negative effect on teams as well, especially in this heat. Then chasing a massive total for the last two days on this pitch will be difficult, like it is on most.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Watson opening the batting and bowling, not bad going for a man hated by the skipper.

I'd bat, good chance for Root and Cook to get a few, build confidence ect


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yeah I get you Kiz, you're obviously very much a team in transition and possessing little of the threat that you once did (though its not like England have played great bar a couple of individuals). Still, Day 2 with an hour and a bit of play remaining I just can't imagine why Cook doesn't want to tear into that top order, with them knowing they need to bat two days having been bowled out in under half a day.

@ Illusive, I see your point. Realistically England would have to really faff about now to throw this advantage away, but to me Cook not enforcing the follow on just signifies his cautious approach. Obviously a day and a bit in the field won't do Australia any good (really hope we don't bat two days given the 233 run lead and the state of the pitch), but I can't imagine any of the top order would have relished batting an hour and a half immediately after the first innings performance.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Maybe Cook just wants to bat in these great conditions to get himself a hundred... :hmm:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I'd bowl for sure. Win by an innings easy. Look at our players, only 1 can really spend any time at the crease (Clarke) and he's in shit form right now. Then again considering that its really Bell vs Australia giving your blokes some time in the middle isn't bad.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

there is no transition. there is no aim. cricket australia is a shambles. we're throwing anything at the wall and hoping it sticks, but if it doesn't right away, they're turfed aside. there's so few talents coming through the shield competition, only the more experienced players are performing at county level. ponting came back, played some of this sheffield shield lark, averaged 75 in 8 or 9 games. 

there is no plan for the future, players don't seem to have a set position to play, there is no direction, who is really in charge of things? it's a mess and it's going to take a lot to get out of it. complete revamp from the top to bottom. but that would take some accountability, which isn't possible. they'll find some kind of scapegoat and force him out, just like they did with arthur.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Surprised we didn't follow on. Watch Cook go for a target of 700!!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Openers gone, Root looking really good at that position. Cook, you almost got your hundred, just a couple runs short.

Australia making a fight of this and it seems they could get confidence back again if they reduce us to a low total, or get a few more wickets before the close of play.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> Openers gone, Root looking really good at that position. Cook, you almost got your hundred, just a couple runs short.
> 
> Australia making a fight of this and it seems they could get confidence back again if they reduce us to a low total, or get a few more wickets before the close of play.


Root is still there.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

He is indeed. I heard Root, not Trott... :hmm:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Stupid, should've enforced the follow on. Australia bound to be low on confidence, try & get them down a few tonight but oh no!fpalm Give them a glimmer of hope.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

GWAN DA AUSSIES


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Fuck me dead you Poms really do this whole pessimism lark well. Suppose its ingrained in your DNA. You are, for all intents and purposes, 3/263. We're not getting close to that.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It really is quite alarming how all attention gets directed at Australia's woeful batting display, when close examination reveals Bell (and to a lesser extent Trott) has been the one bloke consistently playing well and elevating the team to totals they otherwise would have failed woefully in setting.

England have been really average so far this series, just a case of a couple of crucial partnerships and spells of bowling have been the difference maker on top of Australia's top-middle order struggling. Australia look good with the ball, but seemingly can't capitalise on any advantage with the bat.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Fuck me dead you Poms really do this whole pessimism lark well. Suppose its ingrained in your DNA. You are, for all intents and purposes, 3/263. We're not getting close to that.


We're still struggling with the concept that we are actually good at cricket.

Guess it's back to Bell to get us a decent total... :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Why is Andrew Strauss praising the decision to bat Australia out of the game, citing England taking advantage of the pitch breaking up on Day Four...when we bowled them out in under half a day earlier on what is considered a batters pitch? Makes no sense.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

bell saving our batting side of things. no idea what is going on with both teams top order


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*Even England weren't as bad as the current Australian side while they were getting constantly humiliated by the Aussies in the Ashes up until 2005. The poor batting display from the first test, and now, this self-destruction of an innings from the last day's play - if this continues, there's no way they're winning a single match, let alone the series. 

Also, a poor decision from Cook's side by deciding not to enforce the follow-on. Them winning would've pretty much been a lock, but now there's a slight possibility of the game turning around. Not that I'm saying it will :side:*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Ian Bell gonna come out and all the Aussies GANNA GET THORWD OVAR TEH TOP ROPE LOL


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



STEVIE SWAG said:


> *Even England weren't as bad as the current Australian side while they were getting constantly humiliated by the Aussies in the Ashes up until 2005. The poor batting display from the first test, and now, this self-destruction of an innings from the last day's play - if this continues, there's no way they're winning a single match, let alone the series.
> 
> Also, a poor decision from Cook's side by deciding not to enforce the follow-on. Them winning would've pretty much been a lock, but now there's a slight possibility of the game turning around. Not that I'm saying it will :side:*


I don't know about that. 90/91 series, 3-0. All wins were 10 wickets, 9 wickets, and 8 wickets. 93 series, 4-1. 2 innings defeats. 94/95 there was some heavy defeats. 2001 had heavy defeats, and finally 2003 was embarrassing for the Poms. Oh and then there was the whitewash in 06/07. 

Also despite us being so woeful, we only lost the first test by 14 runs. Bell is covering the fact that England have been almost as bad.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:siddle

If we have any chance of winning, England's batting order must collapse!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Also despite us being so woeful, we only lost the first test by 14 runs. Bell is covering the fact that England have been almost as bad.


Got to agree with both Woolcock, and Rush on this. Aside from Ian Bell, our batting has been pretty poor as well. He has been the only one to consistently get runs. Everyone else has either got a score and then failed the next innings, or just can't get themselves in to make a big score.

At least our bowling's been good.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

At the moment it's just the team that bats not quite as shit as the other, who is winning.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*






:clap


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Also despite us being so woeful, we only lost the first test by 14 runs. *Bell is covering the fact that England have been almost as bad.*


No doubt about that.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> I don't know about that. 90/91 series, 3-0. All wins were 10 wickets, 9 wickets, and 8 wickets. 93 series, 4-1. 2 innings defeats. 94/95 there was some heavy defeats. 2001 had heavy defeats, and finally 2003 was embarrassing for the Poms. Oh and then there was the whitewash in 06/07.
> 
> Also despite us being so woeful, we only lost the first test by 14 runs. Bell is covering the fact that England have been almost as bad.


*I didn't mean it literally lol, just meant to say that's how bad they've been in the recent past. Also, the thing is, back then England were struggling against a side which was pretty much invincible. Whereas today, Australia is struggling against a side which is indeed good, but has been struggling just as much lately. So England had it it tough back then, but the same can't be said about Australia today.*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I knew Ian Bell would get a low score...

Oh, wait. He's still there. Everyone apart from the umpires (and Bell) thought that was out. Another great use of technology.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

cos what england need is more help.

what a farce. fucked over continually.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Agar's stumping and the joke of the hotspot incident with Trott went against us too. The Agar one was massive considering how many runs he went on to get. His foot clearly wasn't on the ground when the bails were knocked off. Just forget the ones that go for you too!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

how was the agar one definitive at all? how could you possibly say one way or the other if that was out or not? there was absolutely millimeters in it.

and there was absolutely no evidence either that trott hit the ball. not even the beloved snicko said he hit it. dead plumb lbw.

until the poms get a decision that takes the match from them (broad) then we have been absolutely screwed over.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bell no selling the catch and going on to bury the Aussies. Triple H would be proud.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

why do the Poms keep harping on about Trott? The correct decision happened there.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> *Ashes 2013: ICC admits Jonathan Trott umpire mistake*
> 
> The International Cricket Council has confirmed that England batsman Jonathan Trott should not have been given out lbw during the first Ashes Test.
> 
> ...


The ICC beg to differ. 8*D

Link to article.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> Trott was dismissed first ball in England's second innings by Mitchell Starc, *despite getting an inside edge*.


and they know this how...?

if the technology was unavailable at the time, and nothing else indicated that he had hit it, how do they know now that he hit it?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It's not worth arguing about now. Both teams are bound to get some helpful decisions over a 5-match series. England in a great position now, they'll probably declare overnight.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Agar's stumping and the joke of the hotspot incident with Trott went against us too. The Agar one was massive considering how many runs he went on to get. His foot clearly wasn't on the ground when the bails were knocked off. Just forget the ones that go for you too!


Glad I'm not the only one who thinks this, I got slaughtered by the cons for thinking that a few pages back. I'll admit we're probably head on the fortune of umpire incompetence now, but we've had some dodgy ones.

End of the day, don't get bowled out for 128 on a fucking road in glorious conditions, play like that and you'll lose regardless of shit decisions.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yes they know he hit it despite nothing on video or the front on hotspot. Oh and no snicko either later on, which i know isn't available to umps but still, he didn't hit it.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

England to slog in the first session, and declare afterwards. Australia's only hope is to bat forever and force the draw.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

16 run slog and Root's out for 180. Great innings by him after almost being caught on 8, but I don't know if they should have just had a little go at Australia last night. Still. 582 for the Aussies to win.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

All the Aussies can do is force the draw. Going for the win is stupid and we might get bowled out once again under 200 runs. They don't have to run singles if they are doubtful, they don't have to swing at ball. Just have to play boring cricket for day 4 and day 5. Keen to see how our openers go right now.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yep, that's all they can really do. Just knuckle down and play old fashioned test cricket. Just play steady and wait for the bad ball, don't go for stupid shots that can get you out. Try and get past the new ball and then maybe start to play some more extravagant shots.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

A certain B.Fevola just tweeted that Shane Watson has been out by lbw more often than he gets drunk. Made me laugh.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Might have been a negative move to bat again, but Root's runs justify it for me, opening batsmen gains form and confidence, albeit against some fodder bowling, but the runs will help him no end.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Ussie cracking the half ton :clap


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



TheAussieRocket said:


> Ussie cracking the half ton :clap












.... and he's gone


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Lovely spell from MOM Root and Bresnan sends us to Tea perfectly. Should be done today now with an extra day off.

Another lovely appeal from Australia!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

can we find some cricketers anywhere that aren't thick as pigshit? horrible shots.

can't play spin, can't play swing. truly fucked.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

^ its a turning pitch and they're spinning to first slip. Bit harsh unk2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

no it's not harsh at all.

we know that england have a top line spinner. we know that on days 4 and 5 most pitches will spin.

have we done anything about it? no. modern day cricketers have to be able to play the spin. yet we seem incapable. it's just as bad with the swing. continually fishing outside off stump at deliveries, and if we don't nick them, being fooled by the one cutting back in.

we have a generation of stupid cricketers who cannot play against good bowling attacks.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

so i presume our letter is off to the icc as we speak asking for why the fuck that was out?


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Two reviews that have shown no hotspot, but have supposedly had a noise, and he can overturn it? Surely if he has no clear evidence he can't overturn the 'not out' call?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

This is farcial. Tony Hill should be fired. How can you get it that badly wrong? Seriously beyond a joke.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Has Simon Katich retired from tests? I know he's not the youngest but he couldn't be any worse than this shower of shite Australian batting line up.

I never thought the words dismal and Australia would EVER belong in the same sentence with regards to Cricket. I was wrong, they're awful.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Just seen the last two wickets.... Australia have been awful, but they have a right to feel very hard done by. These decisions probably won't change the whole picture, but c'mon, you just want to see a fair game with the correct decisions made.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

of course you won't find a fan that believes we lost due to the decisions, but it just really kills you when you see guys trying to hold a spot in the team get fucked over because the 3rd umpire decides to ignore technology and have his own interpretation. that kind of stuff can end careers.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yeah this is going to be 0-5 white wash.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Has Simon Katich retired from tests? I know he's not the youngest but he couldn't be any worse than this shower of shite Australian batting line up.


No, we need him. He's been brilliant for us at county level this year.

The Agar wicket was a joke. It's despicable that could be allowed to happen. The umpiring on-field has been awful, but when you wrongly overturn a decision with the benefit of technology where there's no evidence like that, well that's just wrong. Something has to be done because it's happened too many times.

The last wicket was clearly lbw when you see the replay. I just hope it was meant to be given as such.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> No, we need him. He's been brilliant for us at county level this year.
> 
> The Agar wicket was a joke. It's despicable that could be allowed to happen. The umpiring on-field has been awful, but when you wrongly overturn a decision with the benefit of technology where there's no evidence like that, well that's just wrong. Something has to be done because it's happened too many times.
> 
> The last wicket was clearly lbw when you see the replay. I just hope it was meant to be given as such.


We've never denied Agar was out, but the shit that we've copped from the system designed to prevent these howlers is beyond farcical. No balls being ignored, hotspot footage being ignored, the usage of noise which could be anything to validate a decision of being out. I laughed at how much the Indians bitched and complained about DRS, but given the tripe that has been seen so far, I agree with them now. These third umpires need a fucking clue on what constitutes enough evidence to overrule a decision. By the letter of the law, no mark on hot spot means it was not hit.

And for heavens sake will you and the likes of Nassar Hussein get the fuck over that Trott decision, he was dead plumb and it hit the pad first. You do know how the laws of cricket work, right Nige?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

He was talking about Agar's wicket yesterday, not the stumping. Keep up sXe.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Point still stands since the Poms are still whinging about that. I didn't see the rest of the collapse, I gave up and went to sleep after Pup and Khawaja got out.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I watched it all. Swear by the end of this series i'll either need to get on blood pressure medication or smoke a ton of weed. Infuriating umpiring decisions and woeful batting.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

shameful that patto was playing the new ball better than our top line batters.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*The only good thing about this test was my smiley coming to some good use :side:








*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Thought Y'all might wanna read this here article



> *AUSTRALIA will consider playing reserve wicket-keeper Matthew Wade as a specialist batsman if he makes a big score in the tour game against Sussex, beginning on Friday.*
> 
> The desperate move comes after Australia’s 347-run second Test loss to England at Lord’s to go 2-0 down in the five-Test series.
> 
> ...


:hmm: Hopefully Wade can show something. It's all up to him now.

EDIT: Also found another article that is an interesting read, regarding Simon Katich's future.



> *Bring back Simon Katich: chorus rises for someone with grit and dignity*
> MIKE Hussey believes Simon Katich could play Ashes cricket again if he wanted as a rising chorus of voices calls for somebody to restore dignity and grit to the batting order.
> 
> Dirk Nannes agrees the former opener is still one of the best going around. Both, however, think things are so bad that in the short term there needs to be faith shown in the current squad.
> ...


Katich in the side would be massive. Hopefully Katich & Clarke can settle their differences.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*Coach Darren Lehmann appeared open to the idea and Wade does have two centuries in 12 Tests, as many as Shane Watson has made in 43 Tests.*

that line is just so painful.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Katich is not available though right? Because he retired from Australian cricket? At least that's how I heard how the rules work.

although:

http://www.standard.co.uk/sport/cri...-for-simon-katich-or-mike-hussey-8726314.html



> Darren Lehmann insists Australia will resist the temptation to bring back Mike Hussey or Simon Katich despite their disastrous batting performances in the first two Ashes Tests.
> 
> There have been calls for Australia to recall the veteran pair after the team collapsed to 128 all out in the first innings of the Second Investec Test at Lord’s, giving England an easy chance to go 2-0 up in the series.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I heard Katich hadn't retired, he was just told he wasn't going to be picked anymore. That may, or may not be true as I heard it on the radio yesterday.

And Watson has been dismissed LBW more than any other batsman. About 31% come from LBWs, and 55% of his Ashes dismissals are LBWs. Crazy stats.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Lancashire need Katich. He's been superb for us. Keep your mits off him!

*Edit:* Oh sXe!:lmao

The only reason I brought up the Agar wicket from the first test was because there are one-sided views on wrong decisions. No one's whinging about Agar now. It's just an example with Trott's too that we've had some too. No denying you've been screwed way too often like I said in last night. The Agar wicket yesterday was beyond despicable. I think everyone wants a fair test match. Decisions like that shouldn't be happening.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Saw this on youtube in the popular videos section. :hmm: Let's say the Aussies get white washed 0-5 in the English tour, and lose again in the Australian tour. This could well be Michael Clarke in December.






Let's be honest here, IMO it's only a matter of time til people start to question Michael Clarke as a captain.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

and replace him with who?

all the other glorious leaders australia have in their ranks? at least ab was the type to be captain.

clarke as captain is the least of our concerns in cricket along with seamers. australian cricket as a whole is in deep, deep trouble. i don't think clarke is a fantastic captain, just like ponting wasn't, but who's the alternative? warner? haddin? watson? laughable.

http://www.espncricinfo.com/the-ashes-2013/content/story/653981.html

this article sums it up beautifully. we thought the golden generation would continue forever, and had nothing in place for when it ended. standards have slipped but the expectations have remained. and the worrying thing is? we're still one of the better test teams around. no match for england or south africa, and probably india's spin attack, but i'd back us in against the other nations. how sad is that?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> and replace him with who?
> 
> all the other glorious leaders australia have in their ranks? at least ab was the type to be captain.
> 
> clarke as captain is the least of our concerns in cricket along with seamers. australian cricket as a whole is in deep, deep trouble. i don't think clarke is a fantastic captain, just like ponting wasn't, but who's the alternative? warner? haddin? watson? laughable.


I do agree, Clarke is the only one but just like other sport teams/franchises/clubs whatever, when a team is struggling.. they first put the heat on the coach (the now sacked Micky Arthur) and secondly the players, which the captain cops the criticism for.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i think that after this series especially people will wisen up and will demand the board to rightly be held accountable in the lack of awareness.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Lancashire need Katich. He's been superb for us. Keep your mits off him!
> 
> *Edit:* Oh sXe!:lmao
> 
> The only reason I brought up the Agar wicket from the first test was because there are one-sided views on wrong decisions. No one's whinging about Agar now. It's just an example with Trott's too that we've had some too. No denying you've been screwed way too often like I said in last night. The Agar wicket yesterday was beyond despicable. I think everyone wants a fair test match. Decisions like that shouldn't be happening.


Trott was out though. No matter how many ways in which you try and deny it, he was out, plumb LBW.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Pattinson ruled out of the series with a stress fracture. Bird or Starc in for the next test then.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> and replace him with who?












:jordan


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bullseye said:


> Trott was out though. No matter how many ways in which you try and deny it, he was out, plumb LBW.


No he wasn't, there was a clear inside edge, you can see the ball deviate off the bat on the replay, not to mention the side view hotspot was unavailable. It was even stated after the match that a mistake was made there. As for Agar, he was unlucky because there is no way he should of been given out there without any real evidence. It was a simple case of what goes around comes around though because he was clearly out in the first test via stumping and for some inexplicable reason was given not out. I'm not saying two wrongs make a right, i'm simply saying most bad decisions even themselves out in the end.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> David Warner, who scored a brilliant 193 against South Africa 'A' in Pretoria on Wednesday, is likely to rejoin Australian team before the third Ashes Test at Old Trofford, Manchester on August 1.
> 
> According to a news in skysports.com, the left-hand opener will rejoin the Australia squad in England on Monday.
> 
> ...


Watson Out Warner In??


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Phantomdreamer said:


> No he wasn't, there was a *clear inside edge*, you can see the ball *deviate off the bat* on the replay, not to mention the side view hotspot was unavailable. It was even stated after the match that a mistake was made there. As for Agar, he was unlucky because there is no way he should of been given out there without any real evidence. It was a simple case of what *goes around comes around though because he was clearly out in the first test via stumping and for some inexplicable reason was given not out.* I'm not saying two wrongs make a right, i'm simply saying most bad decisions even themselves out in the end.


Yeah, because the Agar stumping in the first test was conclusively out. :lmao Well, if that's what helps you Poms sleep at night...

I hope Warner does come back. I guess it'd be worth giving Faulkner a game too.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Phantomdreamer said:


> No he wasn't, there was a clear inside edge, you can see the ball deviate off the bat on the replay, not to mention the side view hotspot was unavailable.


He was plumb. Absolutely 100% out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

knowing our selectors they'll drop smith or something before they touch watson.

32 and critically underperforming. you cannot keep out a guy who has just made 193. but it also leaves us a paceman down. faulkner coming in balances this back up, but not really sure who to drop for him. maybe rogers and have hughes open?

http://www.foxsports.com.au/cricket...hin/story-e6frf3kl-1226686458769#.UfIvUY03BWI

this is truly frightening.

eight THOUSAND less runs from 47 more innings. why has this been allowed to happen?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> knowing our selectors they'll drop smith or something before they touch watson.
> 
> 32 and critically underperforming. *you cannot keep out a guy who has just made 193*. but it also leaves us a paceman down. faulkner coming in balances this back up, but not really sure who to drop for him. maybe rogers and have hughes open?


why not? they kept katich out even though he scored a double recently. politics mean more these days than good form.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

because warner is part of the squad and katich isn't.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

they can still give him a recall. They just choose not to


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

there's a fair bit of a difference between warner's and katich's circumstances.

one grabbed the captain's throat, the other didn't.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Warner is also one of Clarke's biggest supporters. Warner deserves to be in there anyway, the whole Root thing was a storm in a teacup and he's a good player.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Atleast Warner is attacking the right guys


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Not that it matters much but MHUSS signed with the Sydney Thunder for BBL 3 this season. Seems Gayle isn't returning either, according to most reports. Losing all 8 games last year must have been the deal breaker. Honestly, 2 wins from 15 games as a franchise is abysmal and proof that 8 teams is too many.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Katich is 37 and Warner is 26. That's another reason that Warner should be in the side instead of him. Yeah, Kiz, that's what I suggested. Watson and Rogers out for Faulkner and Warner. Have Warner and Hughes open. It's worth trying to bring in quite a few younger players.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

God fucking dammit Wade, this was your one chance :StephenA



> *Matthew Wade wasted a chance to underline his claims for a place in Australia's team for next week's third Ashes Test after falling for a duck on the first day of the tour match against Sussex at Hove.*
> 
> Reserve wicketkeeper Wade, playing his first game for a month, had hoped to force his way into the Test team as a specialist batsman.
> 
> ...


Well, I guess we stop looking at Wade now.

Must bring in Warner.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Australia A are 7/70 at lunch on day 1 :hayden3 Maddinson on 47*. Surely has to be the next one called into the squad. A proper top order batsman, he's young and everyone else has failed.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Weather up north is shocking, heavy rain expected again tomorrow. Could be a shit day tomorrow!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Doesn't look too bad on Met Office.. http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/events/...&zoom=8&lon=-2.28&lat=52.97&fcTime=1375311600

England to remain unchanged, Tremlett is just back to be around the squad and to limit his bowling.

A thought for the Aussies, Hughes to open? He could hide from Swann at the top, no way Cook is ballsy enough to turn straight to spin from the off.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Poured down most of the day here, got even worse as it's gone on with really heavy showers. Supposed to be similar tomorrow.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

pup to be moved up to 4 again, warner likely in for hughes

why don't we play guys like hughes who is an opener, as an, i don't know, an opener? constantly moving players up and down is just moronic. hughes has underperformed in a spot that isn't his spot, yet watson and rogers have underperformed in hughes' spot, but hughes gets dropped? hell.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Warner, Watson, Hughes, Khawaja, Clarke, Smith, Haddin. 

fuck rogers off. old and not performing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

watson's spot should be in danger too. move hughes and warner to open, and bring faulkner in at 6/7.

warner/hughes/khawaja/smith/clarke/haddin/faulkner. that would be how i go in tonight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

it is in danger but he's still going better than the other blokes at the top of the order. Maddinson definitely needs to be in the team for the series over here.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

imo the rest of the series needs to be an audition for the home series. give every one a go, see who wants to be there.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hughes is likely to be dropped, but Watson and Rogers stay in the team. :lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

#AshesBox tonight lads?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



AwSmash said:


> Hughes is likely to be dropped, but Watson and Rogers stay in the team. :lmao


Watson has scored more runs than any other Aussie batsman not named Agar. How is him keeping his place an issue? Hughes has got 83 runs in 4 innings, 81 of them were in the 1 innings. He's completely failed more often than not.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

England unchanged.

Lyon, Warner & Starc in for Agar, Hughes & Pattinson. 

Warner at 6.

Is Lyon the lad you aussies were saying you wanted in the team originally and who was undeservedly left out?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Wouldn't be surprised if the Aussies selectors picked the top 6 out of a hat.

Would rather have Tremlett in over Broad so much, never going to happen though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



WOOLCOCK said:


> England unchanged.
> 
> Lyon, Warner & Starc in for Agar, Hughes & Pattinson.
> 
> ...


he's the one Kiz loves. I'm indifferent to him. He's pretty garbage.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Thats fucking awful, I'm embarrassed, no hot spot, huge gap between bat and ball, even snicko didn't pick it up, we should have retracted the appeal.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

fuck off. just fucking fuck off

get some decent runs, and then get cut off at the knees. farcical.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bat clearly hits pad as well.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

At this point the decision to continue with such a flawed system is becoming a bigger joke than the decisions its spawning. There's clear evidence that there was nothing close to an edge there and the noise can even be clearly articulated as bat hitting pad based on the timing. Utterly scandalous and just continues to have more people rightfully focusing on the technology and not the cricket itself.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The system isn't flawed though, it's work well in the past, its just been put in the hands of some of the most incompetent men in the world.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I guess fair and balanced umpiring is too much to ask for in this series.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

it is though. the umpires call bit is a complete guessing game, there are times where angles on hotspot aren't available, you can get spots on the bat without actually having hit the ball, hawk-eye isn't 100% accurate. there are definite flaws in the system, which are on compounded via incompetency.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> The system isn't flawed though, it's work well in the past, its just been put in the hands of some of the most incompetent men in the world.


Well to a degree it is. Kiz made the point, but this umpire's call lark really leaves the review in a pickle. I can't comprehend how they can overturn a decision when THAT isn't convincing enough: despite clear daylight between bat and ball, no mark on hotspot and the noise being demonstrated as bat hitting pad. 

Obviously if the umpire gave that not out originally and England reviewed it then Khawaja would still be there, yet despite the same conclusion being drawn (nothing to suggest he hit it) we get a differing decision simply because of the original umpire decision and what the law requires to be utterly convinced that a decision must be overturned. That's the crux of the issue for me.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The Indians were right Hutz


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Its not the DRS thats the problem, its the fucking morons making the calls. Kumar Dharmasena should be fired for that but he won't because there is absolutely no accountability for farcial decisions. Its properly disgraceful and leaves an incredibly bad taste in my mouth. Would rather get thrashed 5-0 properly than have the umpires ruin it all. Beyond a fucking joke.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*Such a huge fucking gap between the bat and ball, one could've parked a bike in that much space.

Honestly, I'd have rather seen the Aussies get dominated by England like in the previous test than watch them fall prey to a flawed system.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

another delivery, another wrong decision.

i assume this is where cook gets mercilessly picked on for his use of the drs?


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I blame the on-field upire more than the third, the third probably just relayed the facts to the OF, who made the decision himself.

I, for one marvel at the foresight of our BCCI overlords.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The umpiring is beyond a joke now. There's calls that are questionable that are really tough but the Agar one last test and Khawaja this are an embarrassment to cricket. How they were given out after the replays showed jackshit on Hotspot I don't know. 

I feel for the Australians I really do. They've been bumfucked by stupidity. The technology isn't 100% accurate, no doubt, but in these cases it's been incompetence that's been the issue.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

All I can say is thank fuck we've learnt how to bat.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*The umpires deserve as much of the blame as the DRS does. 

Nonetheless, the last two sessions turned out to be very good for Australia. Nice to see Pup's back in form, and some impressive stuff from Stevie as well, too bad I missed the final session  If these two manage to bat till or through lunch today, the Aussies might pose a formidable total.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i would say that if smith continues to improve as he has we've found clarke's replacement as captain.

the improvement he's shown in the last 18 months is exceptional. no longer does he look like some kid holding a bat for the first time. he's batting with a proper technique, like he did in india, when basically no one else was, and he grinded out a 50 yesterday while putting away the bad balls. has earnt his spot in the team.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:clarke

Was well worth being tired at school today. Fucking brilliant to see.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*I never noticed Smith until 2012 when he was pretty much carrying PWI's batting order single handedly while they were struggling in IPL. And yeah, you're right about his technique, he has shown some massive improvement recently, both with the bat and ball. Too early to call him Clarke's replacement though. *


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Still not convinced on Smith, he never looks at ease, he looked like he was stealing a living when he first got into the team. Never the less, he has fight though, one of those batsmen that isn't technically brilliant, but is mentally tough enough to get scores, like an opposite Ian Bell.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Smithy gonna swag out the poms.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



STEVIE SWAG said:


> *I never noticed Smith until 2012 when he was pretty much carrying PWI's batting order single handedly while they were struggling in IPL. And yeah, you're right about his technique, he has shown some massive improvement recently, both with the bat and ball. Too early to call him Clarke's replacement though. *


of course it's too early, that's why i said if he continues to improve. but the signs are there. any improvement is positive. he's come along in leaps and bounds from where he was when he first debuted. he convinced my in india and is well deserving of his spot in the show. a process of maturing as well, he's now 23 and doesn't play shots resembling that of a tennis player. there's something there to definitely work with. guys like hughes, warner, maddinson etc are the way of the future, we just need to work with the guys in the 21-25 age bracket to improve their abilities.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Warner.:lmao Wish I'd seen it live.

Bigger edge than Broad, didn't walk, given out rightly and goes and fucking reviews it.:lol What a fucking cock! That's one less review for them then. So that's Clarke (2010) & Warner who've not walked after an edge like Broad. The Warner one is ridiculous but Broad's still the cunt right hypocrites?!:hmm


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Warner trying to one-up Watto with the awful review choices :no:


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Night watchmen, what idiot actually thought that was a good idea? Waste of time.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

a recognised batsmen straight away would've called for a review on that

can't let the inability to decide to go for drs gloss over another wrong decision. didn't think he hit it live.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Clarke stated that Warner believed he didn't hit it. He hit his pad at the same time, so I guess you can understand why.

Broad's was a clear edge, miles away from his pads... and was given not out. I don't understand how the two can be compared. Brilliant batting performance from the Aussies though. I was expecting them to improve there batting with Boof as coach, but not this.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Clarke thought he hit it, Warner thought he didn't so Clarke let him review. Stupid really but hey, Cook has had a far worse time of the reviews this match in terms of when to use them. We've copped the god of all bad decisions though.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It's definitely a draw now.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Stuart broad actually walked For once.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Funny how much England are pissing and moaning about that last decision when Warner clearly didnt hit it, karma sucks hey.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

You know that they can't resist having a whinge and Broad can't resist having a strop :broad


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*










:hayden3


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

hey be nice to me


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

My god that's fucking creepy...



:jones


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

So what was all that talk about Cook being good with reviews? :hmm:


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Looks like a draw unfortunately. Really the difference between the sides has been the two first innings at Trent bridge and lords. A bit more sensible batting and who knows what the series scoreline would be. Clarke has out captained cook easily, can't believe how poor a captain cook is. Australia has matched England and are perhaps been the better bowling side (except spin). Siddle has matched Anderson and Harris/Starc and Pattinson have performed same or better then Broad, Finn and Bresnan. Swann has outbowled Agar and Lyon. Batting wise besides Clarke, Aussie batting is brittle. However England have been 3 for not many a few times only to be saved by Bell and Pietersen. If some chances hadnt been dropped and DRS/umpiring gone against us, Australia could be in a better position and series could of been 1-1. Lords first innings lost us that match but probably should of won at Trent Bridge. Australia now should pick a top six and stay with that top six for the rest of the series, doesn't matter about runs just get them experience against England ready for Brisbane. Keep Lyon in and guarantee him game time until someone else out performs him in shield cricket, don't give spinners a game on promise make them earn it. Agar batted well and brought us back in the game at Trent bridge but his bowling hasnt been threatening enough. Prepare now and prepare properly for Brisbane because England aren't that good and the ashes could be a tighter series in Australia, with Australia a definate chance.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Don't wanna retain The Ashes like this. It just doesn't feel right doing it due to weather. Australia deserve a win this test.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It'sa real shame the way things have turned out. Could have had a really interesting last day. Kinda sucks that the final two tests are going to be dead rubbers as well. Ah well. That's cricket.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

what a horrible quality series from both sides.

neither side is really that good. besides the 2nd test, where we got blown out, the 1st ended up being even and this one we were a great chance. both teams have some real problems to sort out. both top orders look suspect at best, with bowling from any of siddle/anderson/swann making up the difference. both teams have really relied on one or two batsmen at different times to really save an innings. this would have to be one of the poorer standard of series in the last few series.

i don't think england can be too proud of this, in terms of performance. they certainly havent wiped the floor with us as expected. we've been exceptionally poor in the first 2 tests, but england have been too. that cannot be glossed over. now we're faced with 2 dead rubber matches between 2 ordinary teams. shame.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yeah that's cricket man. Unlucky. But at least we showed something in this ashes test.

I'm interested to see if they do anything with Watson.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Crap series tbh. 1st Test riddled with umpire mistakes, 2nd Test was all England and 3rd Test rightfully should have been all Australia setting up a tight close finish. Instead the draw has made it a load of wank tbh. All well, not long till the next one.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I think the next two tests are very important with the return series coming up pretty much right away down under. If we win 3-0/4-0, it'll be big for us. If Australia make a fight of it like this test match and it ends up 2-1/2-2 it'll give them a huge lift going into the home series. Even though The Ashes have been retained and Australia can't win the series, there's still a lot to be gained from the next two matches.

My hope is we improve. Kiz is right. We've nothing to be proud of. Bell won us the first one, Root the second. It's a joke that Bairstow & Broad are in our top average run scorers. Just shocking.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:hmm: Very interesting..



> *Ashes 2013: batsmen are applying silicone tape to bats to deceive Hot Spot, claim Australian reports
> Batsmen playing in the Ashes are applying silicone tape to the edge of their bats in order to deceive Hot Spot technology used by television umpires, it was claimed this morning.*
> 
> *Hot Spot, which is supposed to show whether a batsman has touched the ball, is one of the methods available as part of the Decision Review System.
> ...


I love a bit of controversy


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

well i'm outraged, give us the ashes now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Pietersen on twitter



> Kevin Pietersen ‏@KP24 5m
> Horrible journalism yet again! My name brought up in hotspot crisis suggesting I use silicon to prevent nicks showing! Such hurtful lies..


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

has anyone actually suggested it's been used on purpose to avoid hostspot?

genuine question, all i've seen is foxsports here basically going CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> has anyone actually suggested it's been used on purpose to avoid hostspot?
> 
> genuine question, all i've seen is foxsports here basically going CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT


Cheaters going cheat :broad
With the way England have conducted themselves this series does it surprise you?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

well silicone tape has been used for years to cover bats. i'd suspect most players use it on their bats, if not all of them. i'd say it's more coincidental than anything else

if it isn't, well, i just don't know anymore.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

As KP said "How stupid would I be to try & hide a nick when it could save me on an LBW appeal, like in 1st innings where hotspot showed I nicked it."


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Best thing about getting back to the UK, people bitching about England for being arrogant, or cheating.......ah who am I kidding, it was reading about Watson singing Mr Brightside in the Cavern, class!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

understandable that that's the highlight of england.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

very good rendition, makes a chance from all the moaning matilda's!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> Cheaters going cheat :broad
> With the way England have conducted themselves this series does it surprise you?


What do you mean by that, apart from Broad not walking? 

It's not up to the players to walk, as your captain, and one of the greatest batsmen in the world knows.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> What do you mean by that, apart from Broad not walking?
> 
> It's not up to the players to walk, as your captain, and one of the greatest batsmen in the world knows.


Not walking when OBVIOUSLY hit the ball
Swann applying something to his hands behind an esky during a drinks break at Trent Bridge
Continuing going off for a "comfort" break, sure the English management aren't mentioning tactics or something they have noticed everytime a bowler goes off :broad (botham agrees it's wrong as well)
Over appealing when reviews used up against Australia
Cook not recalling Khawajah when it was obviously not out, there is a precedent for doing this (century test marsh recalled randell) it would of been the right thing to do when it was so OBVIOUSLY not out
Time wasting tactics
:broad running on the pitch after continuously being told not to
Swanns over the top celebration after catching Agar, no need for it, it wasnt Clarke it was a 19 year old on debut and he turns around and pumps his fists like he took a screamer to dismiss a top order veteran a bit of humility for the poor kid (swann did shake his hand afterwards I admit)
Doctoring pitches
Against new Zealand pressuring the groundsman to take the covers off on the last day of the last test so England could get a result after declaring too late because cooks a shit negative captain.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bitter, you're making mountains out of mole hills.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

he does make one point

the rotating of england's players was farcical. pietersen, broad, swann all going off for breaks over and over and over. yet pietersen seemed fine to bat to 100. that was really poor form.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Only one of those that should be considered is the ridiculous amount of time spent off the field by a bowler just before his spell. Its beyond a joke.

damn, ninja'd by Kiz


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I'll give you that, I didn't really read much of stuarts bitter ramblings. No we shouldn't be doing that with our players, nothing will change till the ICC act on it.

Starc, run a ball 66* and 3for at 2.8 an over.. AXED. Seems harsh, you lot have an absolute army of fast bowlers don't you. Are Hilfenhaus, Bollinger and Johnson completely out of favour now?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

yeah because they're crap. hilfenhaus lost his swing, bollinger was nothing more than an average plodder, and johnson is just rubbish.

don't get the dropping of starc. would've rested harris. starc offers something different and he's hardly going to benefit from going in and out of the team.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

In terms of fast bowlers i'd be looking towards Cummins far ahead of those 3 mentioned. Hilfenhaus is average and good in favourable conditions, Johnson has 1 good test every year, and Bollinger is nothing special. He tries hard but he's a far worse version of Siddle.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Cummins is the man I was trying to think of, is he injured?

EDIT - Do you think the selectors know that there are so many talents in the ranks they're switching people about to find the best attack?


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> I'll give you that, I didn't really read much of stuarts bitter ramblings. No we shouldn't be doing that with our players, nothing will change till the ICC act on it.
> 
> Starc, run a ball 66* and 3for at 2.8 an over.. AXED. Seems harsh, you lot have an absolute army of fast bowlers don't you. Are Hilfenhaus, Bollinger and Johnson completely out of favour now?


Calm down, you asked what I ment and I gave example of cheating and poor behavior conducted by the English team, hardly being bitter. Go back a few pages and others were agreeing Broad blatantly cheated. England's the better team but not by much taking away Lords first inning for Aussies. Don't mind Bird getting a game but bit harsh on Starc.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

He was. He's currently playing for the Australia A side. Might be a bit of a smokey in the series down here, especially at Perth.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Blundering on what looks like being a decent pitch here. Not surprised that its playing better than expected, first ever test for Durham, they'll want 5 days of cricket, 400 plays 400 stuff.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Maybe not. Another poor batting display from our openers. So lucky to be 2-0 up!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao at Hussain asking :warne to put Root and Bird into a sentence


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Shep you are hopeless :lol


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bollocks about bad light. Absolute rubbish.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

was about to say everything now firmly in england's control and lyon pulls another out of his arse.

bell AGAIN. far and away the best player of this series


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I think someone said it earlier, but I don't want to know where England would be without Bell.

When we have needed runs he has come in and completely saved our innings on more than one occasion. Just been a completely different player compared to previous Ashes series. And Bairstow, the guy gets out as quickly as he gets in.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Who would've thought Bairstow would have another uninspiring predictable innings?fpalm

We need to make changes for the last test to our batting lineup. Root shouldn't be opening yet. The 180 was a great knock but he's been very poor that one innings aside. Too many single figure innings. I wonder if Bell or Trott could open as there aren't any outstanding candidates to come in. Bairstow should be dropped too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

this is absolutely typical of where we're at. get into a good position, and then let the foot off the throat with some very average bowling. and of course that bowling coincides with the one man who has thrown his wicket away the least. bowlers have gotten nothing out of the pitch and have relied on poor shots.

consistency is a very, very big problem with this australian team and we'll struggle to get to 200. it is what it is.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good lord Bell just shows no signs of panicking when forced to carry an innings again. Immense and turned up in each test and given a crucial knock to guide us into a winning position/salvaging the game. 

Agreed re. Root going back to the middle order. He's had a couple of beauties tbf to get him out over the series but he has struggled to assert his dominance from the off and has been worked out by many of the Australian attack. Just looks more at ease in the middle order where he can grind out an innings and work off a deteriorating ball.

No clue who opens mind you. Bell is pefect at number five to be a perpetual rock and cover for any failings in the top order and Trott feels like one of the more assured number three's we've had for some time. I really haven't kept up to date with the County Cricket season so its possible I'm overlooking some strong candidates, but it needs addressing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Honestly thrown this test match away with a piss poor batting performance in the first session. Should have got a lead of 100+, now the game is virtually gone.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

patty cummins forced from the aus a tour with lower rib/back problems

fantastic. keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

jesus christ he's injury prone. Best young fast bowler in the world and he can't string more than 2 matches together :hmm:


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well done by Harris grabbing a seven for and also Lyon hitting back after a poor last test, probably get dropped now though going on how selectors been treating him :fpalm
Sadly can't see Australia getting the runs.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Great start by Aussies here


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Are we still getting all out for 200 kiz :kobe4


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

we havent reached 200 yet


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Can't see you messing this up. It'd be criminal if it wasn't 2-1 at the end of this test. Should really be 2-2.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

enjoy that 3-0 lead


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BULLY said:


> Are we still getting all out for 200 kiz :kobe4


you were saying?


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Wow, australia completely losing the plot here


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BULLY said:


> Are we still getting all out for 200 kiz :kobe4


can i be negative yet


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Tony Hill is a fucking moron. Sack this useless cunt ASAP.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well bowled Broad, now he can be shit for another 4 years.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

it's just so painful to watch.

we bust our guts, we, at numerous times this match, get on top and into good positions. and we just give it away. what are we meant to do? this england batting lineup is woefully out of form, bar bell, and we're going to be 3 down. it's like they've tried to give us this match, and we can't be quick enough to give them back the advantage. it's just depressing to watch this over and over and seemingly nothing gets done. heads much roll from the cushy higher ups who promised changes would be made, but all they've done is call some farcical inquiry and make arthur a scapegoat.

this series has been absolutely shambolic on a whole and this collapse is a just way to finish it.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Australia :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

stand and applaud james sutherland. this is what you wanted.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Cricket is an amazing sport. When I left work Australia seemed like they were well and truly on their way to winning this test. Then they go on and collapse spectacularly. Broad and Bell have won us this test, he bowled brilliantly, and well done Cook with the bowling change. Bresnan for Swann.

Still, there is a lot to learn for our squad, especially the batting. Like many have said, Bell has been the only consistent batsman for us. Always getting us the runs when we needed them most, I just can't believe he's not going to get another MotM award. Should have got it at Lords.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Australia. :brodgers


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Rush and Stuart82 must be loving this. Australia couldn't handle the 11 wicket Stuart Swag haul. :brodgers


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Just want to extend my apologies to Kiz for doubting the ability of this Aussie team to collapse in such fashion. I saw it was 7 down just as I was heading into town, check my phone under two hours later and the test is finished. Unbelievable.

Australia really did deserve something from that game but serious questions have to be asked about such a collapse. They negotiated the opening spell with aplomb and Rogers/Warner gave them the perfect foundation to win the match and lay down a marker heading into the final test and ahead of the return series.

Make no mistake though, again England were saved by two individuals with bat and ball respectively as opposed to an all round team performance. It is worrying to see the side continue to falter as a whole and rely on one player performing high and above the rest to salvage something. Thought Bresnan however did a good job with the bat today after his reprive and played well to accelerate and give England a healthy lead that looked improbable after Bell & Prior went in successive deliveries.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Timmy Lad to be paid in a truckload of pork pies and scotch eggs after that performance with bat and ball.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Several Australian batsmen who played their careers in the 90's and couldn't crack the test team must shake their heads in disbelief.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

This is honestly the least deserving 3-0 of all time. England have been hopeless with the bat and we've tried to out-WOAT them by having a huge collapse every fucking innings. Beyond a fucking joke.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:broad

Maddinson IN
Watson OUT?

Least we can do is atleast win this last test to get some momentum going for the Australian Tour


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

warner
rogers
hughes
pup
smith
faulkner
haddin
siddle
starc
harris
lyon

hughes being dropped when he was our highest run scorer was nothing short of absurd. i'm not too fussed if he or khawaja plays but hughes has more upside. faulkner in for watson is the obvious.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I'd actually rather play Hughes rather than Warner, but that's just my view. I quite like Hughes and feel that the young opener has been treated rather badly. I'd definitely have Clarke at 5, it's more his position, right? Oh Mr. Voges, where art thou.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i dont think anymore that he can move back down to 5. warner's done enough for me to keep playing, and they need to just give hughes time at 3. rogers will stay for the home series, deservingly, and opener isn't really the biggest of concerns with maddinson coming through. we desperately need a number 3 and 5-6-7 to value their wickets later on. wade might come back in for the next test, i don't really care, i think haddin has kept very, very well and has made a couple of good innings.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Near fell off my chair watching Today this morning. Went to sleep with us at 1-130 and thought I'd get an hour or so to watch tonight. Wake up and England won. What in the actual fuck?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hughes is an opener too, isn't he? I'd definitely be wearing after of playing an opener at 3 again, after the Cowan debacle. I think Haddin is safe for now. You could ask NZ if they would be so kind to give you THE GOAT Luke Ronchi back! I'm not a fan of playing two keepers in a side like the whole Prior and Bairstow thing, but Wade could definitely do a job as a specialist batsman I feel.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

yes he is an opener but he's the closest thing i feel we have to a young number 3. khawaja is 26 now and can't seem to deal with any type of movement. hughes has shown a commitment to improving his flaws, the same as smith, and you have to reward that. rogers is nearly 36 but you can't drop him after this series, and warner is better than hughes.

knowing us though, we'll do absolutely nothing, promote watson to 3 and bring in michael beer sometime down the track.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Lol Watto at 3. Dem LBWs. Perhaps maybe Warner could go to 3? or maybe drop Khawaja and get the GOAT Agar to play a specialist batsman.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Aust Cricketers Assn ‏@ACA_Players 32m
Michael Klinger's last 12 innings for @Gloscricket: 87, 46, 89*, 131*, 47, 78, 86*, 2, 68, 35*, 36, 92 @ ave 132.83 #Cricket

how he didn't get a go 2-3 years ago is bloody farcical.


----------



## KrazyGuy360 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Anyone gonna watch CLT20?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> yes he is an opener but he's the closest thing i feel we have to a young number 3. khawaja is 26 now and can't seem to deal with any type of movement. hughes has shown a commitment to improving his flaws, the same as smith, and you have to reward that. rogers is nearly 36 but you can't drop him after this series, and warner is better than hughes.
> 
> knowing us though, we'll do absolutely nothing, *promote watson to 3 *and bring in michael beer sometime down the track.


BBC TMS ‏@bbctms 12m
Australia have announced their team - Rogers Warner Watson Clarke Smith Haddin Faulkner Starc Siddle Harris Lyon 

I WAS FUCKING JOKING CRICKET AUSTRALIA


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Why Faulkner (First Class batting average 29) getting a game when playing Watson and four bowlers? Leaves Australia looking short batting wise. Guess continuing Inverarity's every child gets a prize policy.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> BBC TMS ‏@bbctms 12m
> Australia have announced their team - Rogers Warner Watson Clarke Smith Haddin Faulkner Starc Siddle Harris Lyon
> 
> I WAS FUCKING JOKING CRICKET AUSTRALIA


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

This has just amused me hugely.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



KrazyGuy360 said:


> Anyone gonna watch CLT20?


Yep, eagerly waiting for that to start.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

welcome to test cricket simon kerrigan


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Someone on here is a lancs fan, please, talk to me about Kerrigan..


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well done watto, now to go on and make a big one. Playing one batsman less is going to hurt with three down and under two hundred.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> BBC TMS ‏@bbctms 12m
> Australia have announced their team - Rogers Warner Watson Clarke Smith Haddin Faulkner Starc Siddle Harris Lyon
> 
> I WAS FUCKING JOKING CRICKET AUSTRALIA


genius selector :brodgers


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Watson cracks a ton


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> Someone on here is a lancs fan, please, talk to me about Kerrigan..


Been brilliant at county level last two years but it's way too soon. Tremlett should be playing. Why the hell he's not I don't know. Glad Bairstow was dropped but Woakes? Seriously?fpalm

3-1 it is.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Been brilliant at county level last two years but it's way too soon. Tremlett should be playing. Why the hell he's not I don't know. Glad Bairstow was dropped but Woakes? Seriously?fpalm
> 
> 3-1 it is.


I liked how Anderson defend him in the press conference, this is an awful debut and his confidence must have been knocked.
Sounds like the dressing room are right behind him, but no way he should ever had been in this test.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

surely it must be concerning that this is the 2nd time we've reached 400 this series, and thus far england haven't reached that once. the life won't be sucked out of the pitches down here, there will be some real juice and spice in all the pitches i'd presume, with siddle/harris/pattinson (if he can stay fit for more than 2 minutes) told to be as unsociable as possible.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Prediction, Cook and Root to dig an enormous hole, going at 0.5 an over for an hour, until both are dismissed, then a night watchmen is sent in, who is also dismissed. Leaving Aus on top again.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nattie7 said:


> I liked how Anderson defend him in the press conference, this is an awful debut and his confidence must have been knocked.
> Sounds like the dressing room are right behind him, but no way he should ever had been in this test.


Yep! Not even bowling an over today isn't going to help him either. They rushed him beyond belief. This will ruin his confidence short-term, hopefully not long-term.

As much as I'd love to win it 4-0, I'd rather honestly Australia win this test. It's just criminal that we're 3-0 up in all honesty.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

213 Runs from 90 overs. fpalm This is absolutely horrible for the game of cricket... especially when it's the Ashes that we're talking about.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



AwSmash said:


> 213 Runs from 90 overs. fpalm This is absolutely horrible for the game of cricket... especially when it's the Ashes that we're talking about.


This is why i believe this England side is just a good side maybe an alright side rather then a very good side/ great side. Playing for a draw in their first innings is pretty poor. The really good sides would still play for a win and a 4-0 series win where as England are happy to win 3-0. If it was Australia they wouldn't bat like this, it's hardly a unplayable pitch. England have had luck against us in every Test except Lords, where they completely out played us. More spine in our batting and first test and fourth test should of been ours and without rain third test definately would be Australia. Negativity won't make you a great team in the longterm which is why Australia historically will always be a top side.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The series as whole has been borefest tbh, except the first test.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

we've thrown it away in the cinch moments, or just been unlucky. broad gets given out properly in the 1st test and we win. 2nd we completely collapsed. 3rd we were on top with rain. 4th it was neck and neck until we collapsed. and here we've batted exceptionally well and rain and plodding pommy batting on a completely dead pitch will mean no result. the series has been much, much closer than the 3-0 shows. our bowlers have been terrific, but you can see england's spine is much more settled than ours. cook, trott, pietersen, bell, prior, broad, anderson, swann. those guys have been in the team for years and have been in the same spot. we've tried about 3 different opening combinations now, 4 numbers 3's, various bowlers and constantly swapping and changing guys like watson. it's just inexperience as well. outside of clarke, no one else has played 50 tests. england have 7 players to have played > 50 tests. and it's shown with bell.

it's been a very poor series from both teams, substandard cricket from both sides.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I really can't wait for the ensuing media euphoria which will focus solely on the scoreline and not the manner in which each victory came about. Kiz is right that really England have just had that crucial innings/partnership/bowling spell that has carried them over the line in each match. Neither side has played especially well over the course of a test with a lot of poor spells being intertwined with impressive individual efforts, such as Broad's 2nd innings bowling spell @ Edgbaston, Harris' efforts in both innings and pretty much any Ian Bell innings.

The bowling has generally been encouraging from both teams and really only Tremlett feels like someone I'd wish could be given an opportunity in the return series. Broad, Anderson & Swann are a solid trio which offer something different and are potent in a number of ways, and then the likes of Finn, Bresnan & Tremlett are capable supporting players who also have the ability to bowl a strong spell and prove a nuisance. Bresnan definitely gives us more support with the bat even if he's hardly great, and given how inconsistent and woeful our batting has been bar a couple of individuals in this series we'll be taking a risk if we opt for a stronger bowler who's less capable with the bat.

Cook, Prior, Trott & Root really need to have a turnaround in form for the return series, because bar a couple of strong innings from Trott & Root they've had numerous failures and relied on Bell and to a lesser degree Pietersen to score some valuable knocks to drag us out of the mud. Australia have just suffered from lacklustre and horrid batting collapses in two innings that have handed England crucial victories, but going into the return series there's nothing to indicate England are favourites if they produce the same standards of performance as they have so far.

I like Cook as a player but the bloke really is heavily trapped in his conservative mindset with tactics and field placement. He's fortunate that Bell and the bowlers have stepped up at crucial moments to steer the series in England's favour, but the return series will be interesting for how he goes about his tactics and decision making because we can't keep playing safe cricket in the hopes at best we salvage a draw. I'm not advocating naive and overly aggressive cricket as a solution, but it's a dangerous mentality we currently possess and all it takes is a couple of unfortunate results for questions to be asked about the strategy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

we're going to lose this and gift them the most undeserved 4-0 in the history of cricket aren't we?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

yeah pretty much. Need Pieterson out ASAP.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

it's over.

the most undeserving and farcical ashes series in memory has had it's fitting and undeserving end.


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

If Watson is the captain by the start of the next series I can see Australia putting up more of a fight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Swark said:


> If Watson is the captain by the start of the next series I can see Australia putting up more of a fight.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Watson's century saved his place in the team, Clarke is by far the best choice for captain.


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yer he should stay because it's not like his poor decision making cost you the series against a shite England team. He should go back to what he's best at batting.

The best thing in he did was declare today and he was still a twat about that, getting in the umpires face and time wasting.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:hayden3 

Clarke is a great captain. He made this test a contest when all England wanted to do was piss about for a draw. England were literally embarrassed into making a game out of it. Point about Watto was that he's holding onto his spot by the skin of his teeth, not going to make him captain when he can be dropped soon. Why are all English cricket fans borderline retarded?

Oh and the Poms celebrated by pissing on the Oval pitch. You stay classy England.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Swark said:


> Yer he should stay because it's not like his poor decision making cost you the series against a shite England team. He should go back to what he's best at batting.
> 
> The best thing in he did was declare today and he was still a twat about that, getting in the umpires face and time wasting.


Clarke is twice the captain Cook is. At least he tries to win every game where as negative and boring Alistair is too scared to move a fielder without consulting uncle Andy.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Congratulations England for winning the series. It was clear they were better (at least) at the big points, and deserved their win.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Why are all English cricket fans borderline retarded?












IMO, it was a shit series all round. Australia were by and large out to lunch for great parts of it, England were also in a WOATing battle, *the umpiring was a fucking joke*. The likes of Cook, Root and Prior are gonna get mauled down under. Cook has so much to learn as a captain, it's not even funny. No doubt England as usual will let this go to their head and swag about as if they own the cricketing world as they usually do when they win a series. I can definitely see Australia possibly winning the next Ashes.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Oh and the Poms celebrated by pissing on the Oval pitch. You stay classy England.


Disgusting, but ironic considering they're going to get pissed on themselves when they go to Australia unless they pull their fingers out of their arrogant arses.


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> :hayden3
> 
> Clarke is a great captain. He made this test a contest when all England wanted to do was piss about for a draw. England were literally embarrassed into making a game out of it. Point about Watto was that he's holding onto his spot by the skin of his teeth, not going to make him captain when he can be dropped soon. Why are all English cricket fans borderline retarded?
> 
> Oh and the Poms celebrated by pissing on the Oval pitch. You stay classy England.


I've seen no evidence that Clarke is great captain, just a captain that half his own team hates.

Austrlia should employ those journos as fielder if they were able to see England players on the wicket, at midnight in the stands. They would've been able to see the ball better than the Aussie players at 7 o'clock last night.



Stuart82 said:


> Clarke is twice the captain Cook is. At least he tries to win every game where as negative and boring Alistair is too scared to move a fielder without consulting uncle Andy.


Oh yeh because wasting time batting for the first 2 days at a rain forcast Old Trafford that you need to win was playing to win. Why are convict cricket fans so retarded?

This series was just a very poor Australia team overachieving thanks to the bowling vs a very good England team who's batsman (except for Ian Bell) never turned up.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lol that England team wasn't good.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Swark said:


> I've seen no evidence that Clarke is great captain, just a captain that half his own team hates.
> 
> Austrlia should employ those journos as fielder if they were able to see England players on the wicket, at midnight in the stands. They would've been able to see the ball better than the Aussie players at 7 o'clock last night.
> 
> ...


Australia scored at 3.84 runs an over in that match hardly negative, time wasting Cricket. If Clarke and Cook swapped teams, England would of won 5-0 and Australia would of been worse


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Actually if Strauss or Vaughan were captain in this series England would of won more convincingly.


----------



## Pevensie (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Cricket game tickets in India are as low as $2, you will NEVER see a ticket being sold for that much in Australia/England.

That should say enough, for all we know it's probably just the laborers filling up the seats in India, who buy cheap tickets just to pass the day by.

Totally different circumstances.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> Actually if Strauss or Vaughan were captain in this series England would of won more convincingly.


Agreed with Strauss, Vaughan, meh, maybe. He's alright but the back end of his captaincy was fucking shit.

Strauss, hands down one of the best English captains of the modern era. Cook is nowhere near to filling Strauss' shoes yet. England have a LOT to work on between now and the next series. Prior, Root, Trott and Bairstow all have to look hard at their game and work on improving it, particularly Prior. He's WOATing so hard right now, but he timed it perfectly after he was awarded "Player of the Year" or whatever it was, stupid bald fucker.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

All the talk of if "he was captain it would've been this or that" is completely hypothetical. What is a fact is that Cook has been poor and he's escaped a lot of deserved criticism by us hobbling over the line in this series. When we're behind in Australia there'll be no escape.

I just hope that there's a lot of serious discussions internally and work done before we travel for the return series. If not we're in deep trouble.


----------



## Gandolph The Great (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I think praise should go to Alastair Cook. What a start to his Test captaincy career. In less than a year, Cook has led England to their first series win in India in 28 years and is now an Ashes-winning captain

People keep saying he is too negative but I for one think he is very calculating.

He is both aggressive and defensive when he needs to be. That makes him an excellent captain in my eyes.

After 15 Tests he has recorded nine wins, five draws and a single defeat, England have been blessed with more success in recent times than they have enjoyed in a while. 

I also feel he's a great influence on the other players, and it's only early times, He will get better and better as time goes on.

Just my opinion


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Cook is a horrifically negative captain. Always hard to judge a captain when you have a great team but look at Border, Taylor and Waugh as captains vs Ricky Ponting as a captain. Ponting was a very average captained who had a great team, Border was the GOAT captain who turned a poor team into a great one. Both Taylor and Waugh had great teams but they were very proactive and aggressive as captains. They rarely let the game drag, or were overly negative with their tactics. Cook is about as aggressive as a little furry kitten.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

putting everyone on the boundary isn't calculating. being fortunate to have players (bell, swann, anderson) capitalise on the inexperience and shortcomings of a dysfunctional and broken australian dressing room is more like it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cook is average as a captain and way too defensive. I would not say awful but too often he makes us act way too defensive. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Cook is resting on the victories to justify/excuse his tactics. Realistically the minute his indecisiveness and cautious nature comes back to haunt England he'll face intense scrutiny and the very same media boffins championing his achivements will be immediately hounding him and talking him down. He also needs a good run of form with the bat as he was immensely subdued this series. I think Root really should be put back to No.6 instead of Bairstow and then look for promising players to potentially open with Cook. I haven't followed Compton's form since being dropped but we're greatly missing a player like Strauss who is dependable and prolific at the top of the order.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Compton's done alright without really setting the world on fire. Root had his name on the opener's spot with Cook since he came into the England squad.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Gambit said:


> Cook is average as a captain and way too defensive. I would not say awful but too often he makes us act way too defensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KP and Warne agree :lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Kerrigan back on it for Lancy. Be afraid Aussies.:lol


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Kerrigan back on it for Lancy. Be afraid Aussies.:lol


I'd say the Drunken Phantom Pisser of old Hove Cricket Ground will be more scared!  Panesar.jpg


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

No posts from DarthSimian? I take it he's fapped himself to death watching Finch destroying England.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i have NEVER seen anything like what finch just did. 156 off 63 balls. astounding.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Awesome from Finch. A tied T20 series with both Aussies and England giving good performances.

It would help if Finch was more consistent though. This is like Richard Levi, slamming a record century in 45 balls in his second T20 and failing bad thereafter. Finch is a better batsman though and he will find success.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Awesome from Finch. A tied T20 series with both Aussies and England giving good performances.
> 
> It would help if Finch was more consistent though. This is like Richard Levi, slamming a record century in 45 balls in his second T20 and failing bad thereafter. Finch is a better batsman though and he will find success.


Finch's time in the IPL paying off handsomely for the aussies.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Finch was already in awesome form before the IPL. Why do you think he was taken in the auction fpalm.

Clarke's century was :mark: though. Same with Bailey's innings. Marsh needs to be dropped soon if he can't find consistency. He was awesome against Scotland, but has been terrible other than that.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Thank god. Mitchell Johnson bowled horribly yesterday and now all is good in the world of cricket.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hah, that was a great win for India.

Some good cricket after a long time.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good score by Australia, should be a good match. But why the hell are we playing a meaningless seven match one day series this close to the Ashes :fpalm
Cricket Australia and that scheduling :fpalm


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Dat World Cup build. Just look at the farcical Ryobi Cup, every game held in suburban Sydney within one month.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Australia just annihilated the Indian bowling, should be 2-0 up in a few hours time.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

is there a worse bowler on the planet than ishant sharma?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Mitchy Poo?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

not even close. sharma is absolutely terrible. mitchy poo is at least sometime serviceable.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> not even close. sharma is absolutely terrible. mitchy poo is at least sometime serviceable.


Agree. Found this on my stream during mid innings break

Julian: "Sharma isn't too good at the death"
Waugh: "He's not very good at the start either"

:lmao:lmao

Atleast good start by our openers


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Brutal absolutely brutal batting by India. Chasing 360 in 43 overs with 9 wickets remaining. Phenomenal


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*Not sure if I was watching an actual game of cricket or a simlulation of EA Cricket 2k7.*


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Wow. India smashed our bowling worse then we smashed theirs. Should of been able to defend that total though :fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

we're not too flash at the whole make a big score and restrict them to less than that scene.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> Australia just annihilated the Indian bowling, should be 2-0 up in a few hours time.


Can you please post that England should win the Ashes. Thanks.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Virat Kohli :mark: :mark:

Australia always loses after making a huge total :ti


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> is there a worse bowler on the planet than ishant sharma?



S Sreesanth if you remember him :lmao


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

fuckin dhoni, you beast.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Very much gettable for Australia from this point. We need some wickets fast. Go Jadeja!!


Edit: Fuck you Ishant Sharma.


----------



## Smackdown Lights (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

What a bad day for Ishant!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

ISHITMA WOATSA


----------



## Smackdown Lights (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Australia didn't win because Faulkner played well,it won because Ishant played bad........


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

fucking ishant sharma you waste of molecular energy.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Three pretty good games so far. Went to bed with Australia three down thinking they won't win then they pull it off. India really should of won that match as Australia should of won the second match. Nothing wrong with sharma's bowling :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Smackdown Lights said:


> Australia didn't win because Faulkner played well,it won because Ishant played bad........


Yeah, you're 100% correct. It could of been any Aussie batsman out there and they would of won because of Ishant. fpalm


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Just watched Ishant's over to Faulkner and that really was dreadful bowling - great hitting but he served it up on a plate. I'll take this loss if it means Ishant gets dropped. Top knock by Dhoni, his knock was the only reason we put up a respectable score


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Been an excellent series so far. The fight shown between the two sides have been awesome. IPL has definitely helped the aussies get familiar with the subcontinent pitches.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

From 9news facebook page

BREAKING NEWS: Australian cricketing legend, Richie Benaud OBE, has been hospitalised after being involved in a serious car accident.

83-year-old Benaud suffered chest and shoulder injuries after his car mounted a nature strip and hit a brick wall. Nobody else was injured.

More details in 9 News afternoon bulletins and at 6pm on Channel 9.

#breaking #cricket #9News


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

BIG DAVEY WARNER belted 197 for NSW against Victoria today in the Ryobi Cup playoff game. Yes, it was at North Sydney Oval, but still, mighty impressive, and he got out caught on the boundary going for dat double ton.

If Warner can keep the form going, Sunday's final should be amazing. Almost worth a train ride into North Sydney to watch it, and at $10 for a ticket, even more tempting.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hope Richie is alright

Found this on youtube






:lmao:lmao


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Wisden has brought out it's all time Test world 11 for it's 150th anniversary 
Sir J.Hobbs
W.G.Grace
Sir D.Bradman
S.Tendulkar
Sir V.Richards 
Sir G.Sobers
*Alan Knott*
W.Akram
S.Warne
M.Marshall
S.Barnes

How is Alan Knott the best Test keeper of all time??? 
Adam Gilchrist surely for what he brought to the team in batting as well as keeping is the best, if not Gilchrist, Boucher, Healy, Dujon, Dhoni, Richardson, sangakkara. Godfrey Evans I think is a better pommie keeper then Alan Knott! There are a few others in the team you could replace with others but surely Alan Knott is the stupidest choice :fpalm


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

For the record my all time Test 11 would be
B.Ponsford
J.Hobbs
D.Bradman
V.Richards
W.Hammond
G.Sobers
A.Gilchrist
S.Warne
M.Marshall
C.Ambrose
G.McGrath
M.Muraliharan 12th man


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Oops Faf. Caught red handed, eh?
Pointless action on a pointless series. Dumb.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hey now, I wouldn't want to lose to Pakistan in a series either. 

Good to see us Aussies and Darth getting along for once. I trust you'll be watching the Big Bash League this year?


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I watch Big Bash every year. This year is no exception.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

at least the pakistani bookmakers would've make a lot of money from smith and de villers' innings.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Can we plz borrow some rain, India?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

King George Bailey has batted himself into the Ashes team. Could be Hussey MKII.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i cannot see how he is not at least in the squad. i didn't think he was up to scratch but he's in the form of his life.

156, 43, 92* and 85 after a 0 in the first game. he's averaged 53 since debuting that average will only go up now with the 156. we need some grittiness and toughness down the order and he could very well provide it.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yup Bailey has made his place in the starting XI for the first ashes test. Any update on Pattinson and Harris fitness??


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

harris played in the shield match vs us down here in glenelg, TCOOPS made 165* on the first day. not sure about patto_man


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Patton isn't in the Victorian team.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

C'mon Kohli, up to you now.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Holy fucking shit... How bad a can we bowl? Rohit Sharma has batted incredibly, but is it that fucking much to ask to pitch the ball up? Then to top it off, the field's been absolute shit.

They're useless today. Only rain can save us now.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*Kohli got run-out for a duck (that's the only way Aussies could get him out) and still Aussie bowlers ended up getting buried.

Rohit Sharma: Third Indian (and 3rd in the world overall) to score a double hundred in ODIs 
I think he broke the record for max sixes in an ODI innings too*


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Quite an awesome match at the end. Watson, Bailey and Faulkner put up a great fight. Would have actually chased it if they had some wickets in hand. Bailey run out was :lmao


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Shit match. To to sound like a fedora neckbeared, but I enjoyed South Africa vs Pakistan more.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good to have finally beaten Australia in a bilateral series, just hope the pitches would had something in it for bowlers.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



zaqw222222 said:


> Good to have finally beaten Australia in a bilateral series, just hope the pitches would had something in it for bowlers.


Exactly, I'm not annoyed that we lost the series. I expected that, but why should bowler have to bowl on a graveyard? This series took a lot of the prestige of reaching triple figures away/


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

300 doesn't mean shit anymore. I remember when anything above 275 was considered a great score. Always produced a great run chase.

Not so fond of the boundary spamming. Blame T20 for this "cricket". Wonder how many kids watching today would even want to become a bowler.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



AwSmash said:


> Exactly, I'm not annoyed that we lost the series. I expected that, but why should bowler have to bowl on a graveyard? This series took a lot of the prestige of reaching triple figures away/


Totally agree this series has taken the prestige away from scoring centuries and making scores of over 300. Both teams dont have the talent or caliber of the superstar teams from a decade ago yet have scored and chased down 300plus in all the games. Having such an uneven contest between bat and ball is not healthy for the game and yeah it might of been a spectacle watching so many boundaries but it really was a plastic fantastic series where average players on both sides were made to look like world beaters.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

well we've managed to make adelaide oval a bigger road than before

after western australia made 434 in the first innings, we're 1/419. phil hughes is on 203*, travis head on 79* and klinger made 125. on a 3rd day pitch with sand on the outfield.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> well we've managed to make adelaide oval a bigger road than before
> 
> after western australia made 434 in the first innings, we're 1/419. phil hughes is on 203*, travis head on 79* and klinger made 125. on a 3rd day pitch with sand on the outfield.


This is what shits me about the Adelaide media, they will go on about how world class the pitch has always been but there is never anything in it for the bowlers, it is always a road until in starts to break up day four/five yet the stupid media carry on like it's a world class pitch producing classic matches instead of a dead pitch and it's needed spice in it for years. It's one of the reasons the shield teams batting has been so atrocious away from home since the last time we won it in 1996, as soon as we play on a pitch with a bit of spice to it we falter. Adelaide media is the worse.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

4/509 now.

almost 1000 runs made in 3 days for the loss of 14 wickets. judging by the cricket australia stream the pitch hasn't broken up at all, plus the outfield is lightning for a sandbowl.

there's going to be a hell of a scramble to get it done before the ashes test, which the government promised would be done. the pitch is ordinary and the outfield needs grass. but we'll continue to be told it's the best it has ever been, which is a lie.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*






I decided to post this here. This game looks pretty bloody awesome.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



AwSmash said:


> I decided to post this here. This game looks pretty bloody awesome.


Whoah, that looks great, wonder if it'll come over to the UK.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Any news about the pitch for the first ashes test?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Just working out how much of my degree I'm willing to jeopardise to stay up all night and watch the ashes..


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

welcome to our life however many months ago it was now idk


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I'd lay down big money on us winning this series.

We have now what Australia used to have, that ability to win, or save a game if needed, regardless of level of performance. We showed it in the summer and will show it again this winter.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Can't wait for the ASHES tomorrow. Oh boy.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Ah. Memories.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

George Dobell from Cricinfo told the BBC that England are "calm" while the Aussies + their media are "belligerent", interesting. Hope this series has better umpires this time around.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

You can tell they're worried, they're wheeling out past legends and current players. Even David Warner's having a bit of a pop. 

It's what we were doing back in the day, because we know we didn't have a hope of winning without having a bit of a pop and trying to get into their heads.

Didint work for us then, won't work for them this winter.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I just want a good series.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Heavily backing England on this one.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The poms SHOULD win the series, Australia's batting a weakness even though bowling attack will keep us in it. Reckon Australia will surprise and win at the GABBA though but England's to good to not be consistent throughout. Instead of Warner flapping his gums he should just go out and get a hundred because it could backfire all his sledging big time. Broads a cunt still :broad


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Come On Australia!!!!


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:warne on commentary describing Tremelett "he's big in all departments" Slater "you know what they say about big hands"
:warne "yeah big toe, nothing like a big toe"


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Waxy Warnie looks like he's about to melt in the sun


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

watson at his very best there. look settled and then play a moronic shot before a break. fuck sake.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

maybe we should talk some more shit to unsettle them more

embarrassing. how many pathetic wickets are we going to give up?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Australia 132-6 :mark:


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

How predictable. And Clarke fpalm


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I'm actually quite amazed we've made 203 runs.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Champion effort from Brad Haddin to steady this innings. Johnson's doing brilliant so far too. A century from at least one of them + 30/40 from one or both of Siddle/Harris and we can reach an at least defendable score.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Our reliance on the tail is ridiculous


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Our top order failing and needed the middle to rescue us? Why, how shocking 

Deplorable shot by Watson to get out, again. Same with Warner. Clarke's was a ripper ball brought about by tactical fielding, which is surprising given it's a Cook field.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good days play.

You'd probably prefer to be in England's boat atm, but Australia are still well in it, and would have a great shot at winning if they bowl well. Remember two of England's first innings scores last series were lower than this, yet they still managed to win.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Not even close to being in this. Thats a 400+ first innings pitch. Pitch will be flat tomorrow and England will rack up a big lead.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Aussies are in no way in it unless they get up to 325 at least tomorrow. Gabba pitch always gets better after the first day, groundsman admitted as much in the lead to this match.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Broad looked rattled out there today, the media have worked him over.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Our media really sucks at the whole banter thing. Better off letting the drunk blokes on the boundary hurl abuse at him all day.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Its almost like the Australian plan for success was through a series of media bullying. The team showed promise in England, they should have left them too it, let them continue to rebuild and play the underdog. Seems like some unnecessary pressure is on the team now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

not really. no one actually believes we'll win.

plus it's only day 1 in the first test. england were bowled out for 215 and it worked out okay for them.

the top order batting is still a shambles, but if we can string together some times where it isn't a shambles then we're a chance.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Our batting was shocking in the home series, more than capable of collapse like Australia. It's a good first day but that's all. The wicket might scream a '400 runs wicket' but until the runs on the board it's meaningless. It's not even worth getting carried away yet like I've seen some of our fans today. Wouldn't be surprised to see us behind after the first innings. #Optimism

At least we have :broad, or are we avoiding mentioning his name in here too?!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Courier Mail even replaced him with a silhouette :lmao


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Tbf according to Wikipedia, Stuart Broad became editor of the Courier Mail :draper2


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

5-65


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Bosko Balaban said:


> 5-65


That smiley is just too much :lmao


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Was a great first day for us.

I won't judge too much yet. Our top order fails more times than not recently. The thing that can swing it for us is we have more individual game changers than you aussies.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Some news this morning: a man has been charged with bringing a pig into the Gabba (yes, a pig...not the first time one has been brought into an Australian ground). Here's the AAP report. "Police media confirmed a man has been charged with animal cruelty. The pig, whose name is Ash, was taken to the RSPCA to be treated for dehydration."


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

How he thought he was going to sneak that in is anybody's guess.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Meursault said:


> Some news this morning: a man has been charged with bringing a pig into the Gabba (yes, a pig...not the first time one has been brought into an Australian ground). Here's the AAP report. "Police media confirmed a man has been charged with animal cruelty. The pig, whose name is Ash, was taken to the RSPCA to be treated for dehydration."


Actually heard this on the radio this morning!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*






that's the other time.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao

WTF was that?!!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

295 is at least defendable. plus the extra bounce should help harris/siddle/johnson if they bowl well. harris could absolutely clean up on this pitch.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

cook edging a full bull on off stump. that's new.

harris is an amazing bowler. shame he'll never get a full career.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Mitchy poo with the stock standard ball down leg side that gets a wicket


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

not really. trott has shown a big deficiency on short down leg. mitchy poo set him up perfectly and trott played a moronic shot and rewarded chopper johnson.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

harris is so good


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

400 run pitch amirite?

he bowls to the leeeeft, he bowls to the riiiight, that mitchell johnson, makes the poms look like shite.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

hey darthsiman you motherfucker, whens the last time a t20/odi had that kind of atmosphere and excitement


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Wasn't expecting this


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*










:lmao :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao @ that gif involving KP.

Holy shit at our bowling today. Saw we got 295 at my lunch break, and was pissed off. Got in the car to drive home (4 hours later) and England were 8-91 and I was very happy. Knowing how this game has gone though, day 3 could be very wild.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well thats my weekend ruined! Credit where its due to Australia, they really tightened up after a slack start. One thing I've noticed, and New Zealand worked it out last year, the trick against us seems to be to bowl maidens, as great as cookie is, he's got a limited shot range, so if you keep it full, you can get him. Him and Trott have been our guys that bore the opposition, when they get out, the rest don't have the patience to block out maidens. Sadly, KP isn't what he was a few years ago and he can't pulverise a bowling attack everytime we go under pressure.

Time for one of those famous Brisbane thunder storms that I hear about every single series, but never see! 1-0 Aus, no coming back from that.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Excellent discipline from the Australian bowlers, exceptionally well led and marshalled by Clarke.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

<3


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I'd love to say that's one of those freak scenarios where things just go tinpot, but let's be honest that situation could have happened a few times this past summer if Ian Bell hadn't been a man possessed. Credit to Australia because they executed their plan perfectly and it took a lot of bottle to muster a performance of that standard after a disappointing Day 1 and questions abound about their chances. In the space of a few hours England have gone from being in a promising position into facing a near certain defeat that is going to have everyone inquiring into what went wrong, and the Aussies on cloud nine.

A few individuals really need to shift their weight in the next match because we're relying far too much on Broad, Anderson & Swann atm to carry us over the finishing line.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I know the entire batting lineup let us down, but tbh that top order has been below par for quite a while. 

#save_us ianbell.

Only a shocking display by aus can get us back in this one.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That was a dreadful shot by Rogers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Said after day one Australia shouldn't worry and that we could collapse, no surprise at all. Besides from our shocking continued form in first tests outside of England, we were dog awful the majority of the time in the home series. The 3-0 scoreline far from told the full story, never a 3-0 scoreline in a million years.

That "classy" soul Warner is right when some of our players have fear in their eyes now. We need to regroup & quick. If we can come back from a first test defeat and win in India, we can do it in Australia. The majority of that team remains there so it's not impossible. The problem is the confidence factor isn't there anymore.

I'd easily have taken a drawn series before it started but think we'll be lucky to get that unless we find form quick.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I think we might as well play a few shots this innings, like its just a first innings again, no way we can block for 2 straight days. we'll just fold again doing that. I'd rather the batsmen look for some form and get bowled out for 350 with someone getting a ton. The 1% chance of getting anything from the match lies with KP, something ridiculous like a 200 ball 150 to ease the pressure for everyone else, maybe make Aus doubt themselves. Thats just a dream though, it'll be over by tea.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Eh when our players start trying to play expansively it doesn't usually end well. I'm not saying just block every ball and not attempt to score when the opportunity presents itself, but we might as well try and show a bit of backbone and try and build partnerships and display a bit of fight instead of rolling over. 

The media will no doubt act like this is an unexpected performance but truthfully as a team we've been coasting on the form of Swann, Anderson, Broad and Bell for quite some time now. I'm not that critical of Cook because he's not a bad captain at all, just a bit too reserved and unwilling to deviate from the norm and to take a risk here and there. The top order really need to get a grip because we need contributions from all of them to build a solid foundation and to stop forcing Bell and then one of Prior, Swann or Broad to excel down the order to spare our blushes. Strauss and Cook's magnificent partnership was a key reason for our dominance in the last series in Australia and we've really struggled to find someone to replace Strauss at the top of the order.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I still think Strauss had a bit more left in the tank. He was a bit past his best, but easily fit enough. I'd like to have seen how long he'd have played without the Pietersen debacle.


----------



## IX Randy Orton IX (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I just hope it rains haha, Trott what was he thinking?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Our batsmen are really displaying an astounding level of Helen Flanagan intelligence atm. Christ, that's probably too generous. More like poverty intelligence.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Piers Morgan ‏@piersmorgan 19m

Looks like Extras @MitchJohnson398 has run out of steam already. One Test earlier than usual. Come on boys, we can do this. #Ashes

nek minnit

Piers Morgan ‏@piersmorgan 10m

Ugh. @KP24

:banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Can someone just holepunch Piers Morgan's face asap please. Disgusted that bellend has latched himself onto the Cricket now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

He really is a plonker. 

Would like to get a wicket before lunch. This partnership is key for England.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Harris' enthusiasm and dedication is admirable, but a bit reckless to be diving like that given the situation. Still, you can't fault the commitment but the lad is sadly cursed with injury and he's too talented a bowler to spend the bulk of his career on the sidelines through injury.

I mean, I really can't see England pulling this out of the bag given the temperament of our players (especially the middle order after Bell). Bell and Cook are without doubt the two best players we have left at our disposal, but given Root's indifferent form and Prior's often suspect composure and ability to not attack and play a wasteful shot, I'm really struggling to remain optimistic that we won't just play well and then lose a wicket and fall to pieces soon after.

Really if we lose more than another wicket in the remaining two sessions today it would take a truly amazing performance to rescue the match, or maybe we can hope our most consistent 12th man (the rain) spares our blushes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

james TEARS anderson

and they're delicious


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

'SUP ENGLAND


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That was a complete and utter dismantling. Very rarely do you see plans so sharply and ruthlessly executed. Outstanding stuff from the planners and bowlers alike.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Get that into you. Fucking amazing given the shit that was witnessed on Day 1 until Haddin and MITCH put on that partnership.

Suck shit to Broad, and :lmao @ Anderson's tears. Soft little cunt.

1-0 :mark: :mark: :mark:

inb4 we're raped in Adelaide though


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*










MITCHY POO DA GAWD.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*










There's the England i know and love. Been awhile.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Congrats to Australia, thoroughly deserved, so unlucky to be on the end of the 3-0 over here. Hopefully our players take this as the kick up the back side they need. Unfortunately I don't see it happening. Australia seem more hungry & determined, and most importantly, far better on the field too atm.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Loves it


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I think the word for that is ROUT. Hopefully its what we needed and we fight back strong. I am annoyed though at the way we got rolled over again, players would have been better off being positive trying to find some form.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Whinging poms :lmao



> *MICHAEL Clarke has been charged by the ICC after he was heard on television telling England’s James Anderson to get ready to have his arm broken.*
> 
> The incident occurred in the dying minutes of the Brisbane Test as tempers flared and the fast bowler engaged a number of Australians in verbal exchanges.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i think that line in itself was too far, but we don't know the context and we all know anderson is one of the biggest shit talkers around.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Anderson is a whinging little shite that can't cop it when he's the one on the receiving end.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Trott's left the tour with depression, looks like a similar story to Trescothick, who seemed to know about it just before the press got hold of the story.

So, so tragic for him and an indicator of why his form straight away seemed to fall from brilliant to nothing.

Good luck to the bloke, and as for David Warner and the Aussies in general, let this be a lesson to shut the fuck up and play the game your paid for.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well I guess if you can't stand the heat get the fuck out the kitchen :saul


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Emperor DC said:


> Trott's left the tour with depression, looks like a similar story to Trescothick, who seemed to know about it just before the press got hold of the story.
> 
> So, so tragic for him and an indicator of why his form straight away seemed to fall from brilliant to nothing.
> 
> Good luck to the bloke, *and as for David Warner and the Aussies in general, let this be a lesson to shut the fuck up and play the game your paid for.*


:banderas

Trott leaving the tour with a "long term stress related condition" just makes you question the wisdom of the England selectors who knew that he was struggling mentally.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

so he's been struggling with this for a while, and was selected into a high pressure situation where they knew he would be open to criticism to an incredibly high degree? that's poor management.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I mean fuck sake, it's the Ashes.. what? He didn't expect to be sledged? Especially on an away tour?

Well then again, you can say the English tour was away from home aswell for him :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Shane Warne ‏@warne888 8m

On another note, I think it's a disgrace that @MClarke23 has been fined. What about what Jimmy Anderson said to Bailey, which wasn't heard.

Shane Warne ‏@warne888 2m

@MClarke23 stuck up for his debutant Bailey as he should have too as Capt after Anderson said he wanted to punch Bailey in the face !

Shane Warne ‏@warne888 1m

Unfortunately only Clarke's reaction to Anderson's was heard live, we all heard Anderson's sledge that led to Clarke reacting !


:banderas Anderson apparently being a complete twat per usual.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Jimmy Anderson should learn to...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

England so gotten to. Losing twice in a row at Wembley, losing in the last 30 seconds in the league world cup, and then getting thumped in the Ashes :banderas

Trott taking his ball and going home, Anderson on his rags :banderas

Glorious times.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Know what's ironic about the Johnson love in? You were all begging for him to be dropped and ridiculing him to the same degree as World Cricket was.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

He's that bad and yet the poms are still terrified of him.









In all seriousness, the Trott stuff shouldn't be touched. Hope he recovers. Anderson is still as weak as piss though. Always keen for a sledge, yet has a sook when it happens to him. He has the body of a twelve year old girl, so I'm not sure how much damage a punch from him would do.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well if he was in bad form and showing no improvement at that time, I don't think it's wrong for them wanting him dropped. Doesn't mean that they can't celebrate him now he has found form and is bowling very well. Things change in sport fast, so opinions should be allowed to change as well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The knock i have against Johnson is that he's way too inconsistant. On his day he's one of the most destructive bowlers in world cricket. We'll see if he can keep this up for the whole series. In the meantime... :johnson


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Emperor DC said:


> Know what's ironic about the Johnson love in? You were all begging for him to be dropped and ridiculing him to the same degree as World Cricket was.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Awful to hear about Trott. Does make you question the decision to include him if it's indeed a long running problem. Obviously he's been dealing with it to a degree, but given the notority of Trescothick's departure from the game it's quite surprising to have seen the selectors stick with him knowing for all intensive purposes he was one bad patch away from having to take time away from the game. He's been out of form but it's never nice to see any player have to go through something like that, and Trescothick's inability to commit to International Cricket since his Ashes departure leaves a very worrying prospect that Trott might be out indefinitely.

I think Clarke's comment was pretty pathetic, although I don't think for a second he'd be serious about something like that. Daft as anything though given the chances of it being caught on camera are, but I guess common sense can go out of the windown when you're on the field and looking to send a message.

As for Johnson, as Rush said he's always been a true calamity because he's so good when he wants to be but utter shite on a moment's whim. You can never tell if he's going to rip through a top order or produce a performance that would be laughed off by Sunday league cricketers. At the end of the day the Aussies are going to love Johnson of all people giving England the run around so far, especially when you take into account how the Barmy Army have basically appointed him their continued target of abuse for years now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Real shame about Trott. Warner's comments shouldn't be questioned again now as a result. They were disrespectful and lacking class before this, like the pathetic Australian press (Courier is it?), and Lehmann while over here begging for Broad to get hell over there, but that's a different story. Warner's a cunt anyway but can't be blamed or criticised more now just because Trott's dealing with stress. He wasn't to know, and even if he did, even Warner would've kept stum I'm sure. Typical press nonsense trying to make another story out of it.

Clarke being fined is a joke. If Anderson complained he's a fucking tit. It's part of the game, bit crude but sure lots of worse things have been said on the field before. You just need to take it on the chin. Even Cook said there was no problem with what was said on there. Man up Jimmy!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Got the verdict on, should be interesting to hear Tresko speak RE Trotty.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I think Clarke's comment was pretty pathetic, although I don't think for a second he'd be serious about something like that. Daft as anything though given the chances of it being caught on camera are, but I guess common sense can go out of the windown when you're on the field and looking to send a message.


and Anderson wanting to punch Bailey is okay? :banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> and Anderson wanting to punch Bailey is okay? :banderas


Well obviously, you didn't get that from what I was saying?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Essentially Anderson was being a tit, Clarke told him to face up and get ready for a broken arm. Yet you just think Clarke is the one being pathetic? :downing


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

he shouldn't have been heard on television regardless, it was a blunder by channel 9.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

indeed. stump mics aren't meant to be broadcast.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Anderson's talking about punching a guy who had a helmet on at the time, so if anything we've learned what a numpty Anderson is through this whole thing. :johnson


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Essentially Anderson was being a tit, Clarke told him to face up and get ready for a broken arm. Yet you just think Clarke is the one being pathetic? :downing


Except I never once metioned/condoned Anderson's part in the incident. Not like Clarke is going to hunt Anderson down outside a bar Horseman style and trap his arm in a door, but he's still daft to say something like that and invite a fine when he could be smarter about it. C'mon rush, you're not pretty enough to get away with being this naive. That's BULK.

And fwiw Anderson's comment was utterly daft too, one act of stupidity doesn't excuse more stupidity.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Except I never once metioned/condoned Anderson's part in the incident. Not like Clarke is going to hunt Anderson down outside a bar Horseman style and trap his arm in a door, but he's still daft to say something like that and invite a fine when he could be smarter about it. C'mon rush, you're not pretty enough to get away with being this naive. That's BULK.
> 
> And fwiw Anderson's comment was utterly daft too, one act of stupidity doesn't excuse more stupidity.


Ironic that you talk about naiviety when you also say "he's still daft to say something like that and invite a fine when he could be smarter about it". That kind of talk is part and parcel of the game. Thats normal for the cricket field. You're the one who is incredibly naive if you think that this incident is anything out of the ordinary. Its just that this happened to be broadcast. Thats the only thing that differentiates this from any other day of cricket.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:johnson has come along way from this moment.


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

typical aussies, being plonkers as per. classless, except adam gilchrist, i forgive him all his sins, top bloke.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ELE said:


> typical aussies, being plonkers as per. classless, except adam gilchrist, i forgive him all his sins, top bloke.


:banderas


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

not english boys, but they are classier bunch than the aussie players......ego got to the glory team, and this team can't handle being a bit wank in comparison.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*






The grin on Bailey's face after Anderson is so rustled back at the crease :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ELE said:


> not english boys, but they are classier bunch than the aussie players......ego got to the glory team, and this team can't handle being a bit wank in comparison.


:banderas

always nice to see some tears. damn good to see some whinging about attitude.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Ironic that you talk about naiviety when you also say "he's still daft to say something like that and invite a fine when he could be smarter about it". That kind of talk is part and parcel of the game. Thats normal for the cricket field. You're the one who is incredibly naive if you think that this incident is anything out of the ordinary. Its just that this happened to be broadcast. Thats the only thing that differentiates this from any other day of cricket.


Eh, it's a pretty weak form of banter imo but Anderson was hardly dishing out creative insults himself. Simmer down though lad, if you have a sook anymore I'd think you were Jimmy Anderson :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

^ uwotm8, get ready for a broken fucking arm. face up.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Can you direct me to a mod so I can register a complaint please.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Someone say mod?

Ed Woodward smiley would have worked so well after that.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> Someone say mod?
> 
> Ed Woodward smiley would have worked so well after that.


Nah, should have gone with the :johnson.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Mitchell Johnson and Australia will not be smiling when England destroy you in the second test :kobe3


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Honestly, I think it's either going to be an England win or a draw in the second test. Adelaide Oval's pitch is going to be a road, so either both teams will bat forever or we'll collapse incredibly. I'm much more confident about the third test.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i wouldnt be surprised if they got pummelled down here. the brissy game has them rattled, there is no doubting that. trott leaving would most likely be something that really affects them. they'll have someone new at no 3 for however long it's been since trott commanded the position, plus someone new in the team. put in that they have to go play a tour match in the sweltering alice, the fact that the ground staff will be doing everything possible to give it some life, and yeah. i think a lot of people are expecting england to just bounce back, i for one would be surprised.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Would England risk putting Bell in at 3 in place of Trott? I know that Vaughan and Taylor were discussing the possibility of he and Trott swapping places in the order. He's got the form line to warrant it, and would give our bowlers a challenge for the 2nd wicket (either Cook or Bell). Who would come in at #5?

Also, I'm weary of Adelaide. Our team's attitude the last few years has been a detriment to on-field performance, and they shouldn't be expecting the 1st test to be replicated in Adelaide, as England will fight back with a game plan to counter dat pace and bounce. If we do manage to win, then I'd be confident of reclaiming the urn before Christmas. Big if, though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bell to 3, move Root to 5, Bairstow at 6?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Pattinson & Bird are back bama


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Putland comes back for SA and takes 3/16 off 10.4 overs against Victoria. Absolute gun, surely he should sneak into the 5th Test side if we have already won the Ashes. And no their isn't any bias seeing as I play in the same District side with him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

ehhhhh on Putland. In terms of pace bowlers when everyone is fit then i'd have Siddle, Harris, Johnson, Pattinson, Starc, Bird and Cummins all ahead of him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

sayers > putland too. although putland has been outstanding.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Bell to 3, move Root to 5, Bairstow at 6?


The fact that Bairstow batted 7 and Ballance and Stokes were in the top 5 tells me that Bairstow is the least likely to play in Adelaide.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bairstow shouldn't even be considered. He didn't do enough in the home series. Ballance would get the nod for me with Bell at #3.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Both teams will score 500+ first innings so whoever goes in number three needs to be good enough for the next game in Perth on a very different pitch. Bell should get the nod with his vast experience and good form last series. Picking a draw this match.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

hughes with another 100 and even callum ferguson with 100 too. lel victoria.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Putland is a genuine good bloke as well, was at our club last week and was working behind the counter serving meals. 

Travis Head will be a gun for Australia though, mates with him seeing as I've played with and against him. Once he has his eye in probably hits a ball as cleanly as anyone in Australia. 

For England's sake even though Bell is their best batsman, he should probably shouldn't bat three in case it causes him to lose form, 'hiding' down the order at five is a lot easier than batting three. Ballance or Stokes will play, but I can see them batting six and possibly Root in at three.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/spo...er-fan-behaviour/story-fnkc9h32-1226775202485



> THE England and Wales Cricket Board has asked Cricket Australia to drop Brisbane as a Test venue on future Ashes tours because of the supposedly boorish behaviour of Australian supporters during the recent First Test at the Gabba.
> 
> The ECB is understood also to have been dismayed by the way England players were treated by sections of the local media, with The Courier-Mail running a campaign in which it refused to mention Stuart Broad by name.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

what in the actual fuck :lmao


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

If you can't handle the heat.......
I must of watched a different Ashes series over in England, their fans, players and media must of acted differently from what I saw because I swear the English players sledged, fans bantered and media acted up.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

MCG would be ten times worse then the GABBA, and all other grounds will be the same guess no more Ashes Series :lmao
Whinging Poms living up to their reputation :warne


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao Offended by Broad being called a wanker. Can't wait until they get down here to the G.



> It is understood the ECB believed all those spectators jeering Broad should have been ejected from the ground.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Wait until they get to Adelaide and hear the people sitting on the hill.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

If i was an English fan i'd be embarrassed beyond belief at that. What a bunch of whiny, hypocritical *******.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/cricket/ashes-michael-clarke-might-think-2849202

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ar...-tour-doomed-Martin-Samuel.html#ixzz2mTIXahXh

:lmao how embarrassing. whinge and complain about the courier mail, and then write trash like this.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



NotoriousTCG said:


> Wait until they get to Adelaide and hear the people sitting on the hill.


I can't believe they thought it was a good idea before going to Adelaide.

It's okay, Martin Samuel will have Australia play all of their home tests in Scotland next time around. :brodgers


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

If we win the test starting tomorrow, I can see England just unravelling and just dying a slow death the rest of the series, they are just in a shambles


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



shepard is a namestealing sack of shit said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/cricket/ashes-michael-clarke-might-think-2849202
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ar...-tour-doomed-Martin-Samuel.html#ixzz2mTIXahXh
> 
> :lmao how embarrassing. whinge and complain about the courier mail, and then write trash like this.


Daily Mail article wasn't bad actually but its nice to see the comments panning the Mirror one. Mirror article was pure one eyed drivel that i'd expect a teenage lad to write. Mail article was essentially just saying that Australians are ready to fight for this series and that England need to shape up or they wil get rolled.


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

In the aussies heads already, 2ez for England. Look at you all.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I would respond, but you'll probably demand no Ashes discussion takes place in this thread anymore. :johnson


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ELE said:


> In the aussies heads already, 2ez for England. Look at you all.


:banderas 

We've already got one breakdown, and your board are in tears


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

You Aussies know your 1 up right? Why have you let England break you so badly? Insane meltdown. Where did the mentally strong Aussie fans go?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

not back home, that's for sure.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Have to say with the lost of Bailey it was England's day but expect Clarke, Haddin and the tail to dig in tomorrow and still get 500+. Aussies threw some wickets away today unfortunately, should of got a monster score On this wicket really.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Wouldn't say thats England's day at all, pretty even so far. If Carberry wasn't a potato Haddin would be gone and then it would be England's day. It was a sitter. As it stands its even but Haddin and Clarke should both be looking to push on and get big scores. Have to get at least to 400.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Not a bad day, despite the poor fielding. Even though its a road, I'm concerned the consistent Australian attack will bore our batsmen out with tight lines.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I don't understand how international cricketers can still bowl no balls, could cost England the match here with the Haddin no dismissal. Even though Haddin is a shit cunt.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Laughed at Haddin sledging Stokes afterwards and getting him all riled. Cook's face when he saw it was a no ball was brilliant too.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



NotoriousTCG said:


> I don't understand how international cricketers can still bowl no balls, could cost England the match here with the Haddin no dismissal. Even though Haddin is a shit cunt.


Haddin is great, watch your mouth lad.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

To be honest I like Haddin as a person but as a cricketer he is the worse kind. Will miss three decent balls and then will hack his way out of trouble. Plus his keeping isn't national team standard. Much rather Wade there


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

wade the worse batsman and keeper? i'm no haddin fan but he's easily the best option we have


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:banderas

You'd rather Wade? Are you fucking retarded? Wade is a worse keeper and a much worse batsman. TPAINE would be our keeper if his finger injury didn't fuck his career.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*GOAT.*


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I know its not popular but I rate Wade as a player and think he should be Australia's keeper. Paine really has fizzled out hasn't he, which sucks. 

Clarke is making runs for fun, making it look easy.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Wade is a shit keeper but a decent batsmen. He shouldn't be anywhere near the team as a keeper.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



NotoriousTCG said:


> I don't understand how international cricketers can still bowl no balls, could cost England the match here with the Haddin no dismissal. Even though Haddin is a shit cunt.


Haddin has been one of our best players since coming back into the side, took record dismissals in England and backed it up with solid batting over here. England's body language is so poor, looks like they have given up :johnson


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

everyone on the boundary, record amount of sixes in an ashes test

alistaircookshitcaptain.jpg


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:johnson the left arm recarnation of D.K.Lillee


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

it's obvious that if you take the game to us we're not as good. just sitting back and allowing us to get at you is weak and you can see it in their eyes.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Root's showing some good fight. Might have to send Warner in.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Talk about the important first hour cliche, the series could slip away if we lose a few wickets early. Seriously need a platform for a flamboyant KP innings. 

I'm nervous.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

#CookOut


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Why is Ryan Harris wearing a bra?


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



ashes11 said:


> Why is Ryan Harris wearing a bra?


Not sure if this is a serious question or if you are just taking the poss but it's one of those GPS tracker things

Wow KP's dismissal


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good to see Englands idea of positive cricket is targeting the men who are set to catch them out. 

Goodbye ashes x


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

England are playing some really, really weak cricket. Both wickets were ridiculous.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

England seem on the ropes now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

warner wasn't wrong.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That over by Johnson will go down as one of the best overs in Ashes history


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

You'd have to say Australia will go 2-0 up with the way England's playing and their body language, happy days :johnson


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:johnson


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bet they regret urinating on The Oval now :johnson :johnson :johnson


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

he bowls to the leeeeeft, he bowls toooooo the riiiiightttt

cmon england, belt it out now. 

johnson has 15 wickets @ 9.26. phenomenal.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Tissues for Anderson :johnson


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Rogers and Watson with awful dismissals again. Fucking hell. Cannot piss away what our bowlers got us and give England any sniff of confidence.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I actually cant believe how bad England minus Bell has been. Their tail starts at 6


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> Ashes 2013: England can beat Australia 5-0 - Ian Botham


awkies.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:johnson

what a legend


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Phenomenal spell of bowling from Johnson yet again, and well supported by Siddle, Harris, Watto and even Lyon.

Warner looking great in the 2nd innings. I'd like to see us bat until just before lunch (pending how Warner/Smith and then Haddin go). Build a lead of 600+ and 5 and a bit sessions to bowl at them.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That wicket of Anderson and the aftermath was probably the best thing Ive seen on a cricket field for a long time


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

He knocks out the off, he knocks out the leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeg. 
Hey Jimmy Anderson, where's your middle peg?

:johnson










:johnson


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> He knocks out the off, he knocks out the leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeg.
> Hey Jimmy Anderson, where's your middle peg?
> 
> :johnson
> ...


:johnson

:lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That blue steel was 4 parts zoolander, 1 part White Goodman. 






got to be the hair :johnson


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Eagerly awaiting SkyBet paying out any day on my bet for Australia winning the series. Just wish I'd gone for 4-0 at 11/1. Saying that we'll be lucky to get a draw at this rate.

Fair play Australia. Thoroughly thoroughly deserved.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Broad literally jumping out of the way of the ball. The spray he copped from the crowd on the way off was brilliant too. Not as brilliant as Mitch looking at Anderson's scared eyes though.

Piss weak from England, but great for us.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:shaq

That's my reaction really. Pretty much all our batsman are a shadow of their former self. Apart from Bell. If he hadn't got that 72, we would be royal fucked. Well, more than we are now. Carberry as well, well played to the both. As for the rest, they really need to look at themselves and think, 'Do I really deserve to be in this team...'.

But well played to Australia they are playing brilliant aggressive cricket and their bowlers are just knocking us out. Johnson, just... Amazing really. Plus the batting is going along side it nicely.

But yeah, just...

:shaq


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Meanwhile..


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i dont think our batting has been that good, we've been helped by a broken england and dire captaincy. outside of warner, clarke and haddin, it's been pretty lacklustre. however, england's bowlers, outside of broad, have rarely attacked with the same vigour we have, swann the worst of the lot. they just don't look like they care.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

True. Swann just looks like a guy that can't take wickets, and Anderson isn't doing much if it's not swinging for him. But at least Australia actually have players that can support your batsmen that are in form, and they are actually contributing to the total. Ours just seem to go, 'Fuck it'... I really don't see Bell saving as again.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

What a days play that was to watch.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

And to think, :johnson isn't even playing at his most successful ground yet.

Bring on the WACA :mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

tbh as much as it has nothing to do with cricket ability i always believed we played our best cricket when we were aggressive and in the oppositions face. We became soft because we were trying to shake that 'dirty Australians' tag when we should've just embraced being complete dicks to the opposition.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Great cricket watching for the neutral with Johnson's bowling spells. Can't recall the last time I saw a bowler bowling at that pace with that swing and accuracy. A spell the great Wasim would have proud of! Simply superb. 

Some interesting stats the BBC posted up as well:

Johnson's haul of 7-40 moved him above Clarrie Grimmett into the top 10 Australian Test wicket-takers with 221
Peter Siddle has now dismissed Kevin Pietersen eight times, more than any bowler. Pietersen's average against Siddle is 19.8


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Wonder how long before the declaration, I imagine while yet to grind us in to the dirt, mind, the way its going the Aussies would win if they declared before play starts today.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Cook should just fuck off now, the cunt has no clue.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

DECLARATION!! It'll be over by lunch. Pray for rain.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

k.. I wouldn't a wicket right about now :side:


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> tbh as much as it has nothing to do with cricket ability i always believed we played our best cricket when we were aggressive and in the oppositions face. We became soft because we were trying to shake that 'dirty Australians' tag when we should've just embraced being complete dicks to the opposition.


100% agree, should just go out there and get in the opponents face and be cunts to them, worked in the past and it's working now.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Great day at the Test today, great atmosphere. Cook is gone mentally his dismissal shows someone not all there at the moment. Carberry :fpalm, Pietersen :fpalm, bell :lmao. Root did well and applaud him but everyone else just look gone. Aussies 2-0 up tomorrow and heading to the ground that suits our bowlers best.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I just hope we go into the next test match with the same side, it'd be stupid to change it even if it's at the WACA. Lyon to play with Faulkner 12th


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yeah Australia shouldn't feel the need to soften up. Don't see why our media were getting so precious about it. Yeah what Clarke said was crude but it shouldn't bother anyone in the field. We give it too.#SoftEngland


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> Michael Vaughan ‏@MichaelVaughan 55s
> The rain dances in the UK are working.... #Ashes pic.twitter.com/qdq84GDr9s


The rain isn't going to cost England another victory like it did in Manchester is it?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It'd be criminal if we got a draw out of this. It was crazy of Australia not to enforce the follow on given the lead they had and how shit we've been with the bat. Maybe Clarke's captaincy will be questioned if the test is drawn due to the weather.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Some people are saying it'll clear up, can't see a draw happening, Aussies got the momentum and all round fire power to knock us over in an hour.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Sure do. I heard play was doubtful, would be criminal for us to escape like we did at Old Trafford. Want my bet paying out soon too! Go away rain.8*D


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Christ I never thought that morning of rain dancing would actually work!

Being serious, all our hopes pretty much rest on Prior and Broad pulling off something magical. Swann is a fine hand with the bat but he's tailor made for a handy 30 or 40 extra runs to frustrate the bowling side, he's not really built to bat out a sizeable portion of the day in the slightest. Given the confidence Australia are showing in comparison with England's woes it would take something special for Australia not to skittle us out convincingly today.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Oh get totally fucking fucked with the rain fpalm


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> It'd be criminal if we got a draw out of this. It was crazy of Australia not to enforce the follow on given the lead they had and how shit we've been with the bat. Maybe Clarke's captaincy will be questioned if the test is drawn due to the weather.


They'd been bowling for 70 overs, declaration was fine to give them a bit of a rest. If it wasn't a short turnaround until Perth then the follow on would've been enforced.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

5th day on the trot of the sky team telling us the "pitch is a belter" "there's no demons here" watch us get bowled out in half an our.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



DES LYNAM'S CHESTNUTS ON AN OPEN FIRE said:


> Christ I never thought that morning of rain dancing would actually work!
> 
> Being serious, all our hopes pretty much rest on Prior and Broad pulling off something magical. Swann is a fine hand with the bat but he's tailor made for a handy 30 or 40 extra runs to frustrate the bowling side, he's not really built to bat out a sizeable portion of the day in the slightest. Given the confidence Australia are showing in comparison with England's woes it would take something special for Australia not to skittle us out convincingly today.


Broad thought trying to play for a draw was an option, but so was trying to hit everything through the air. :siddle


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:broad


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Done in an hour. 2-0 up and about to retain the Ashes because there is no way the Poms win in Perth :johnson


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

2-0 :cheer


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That's it, 2-0 to the Aussies with three to go and the next match played On the pitch that suits are bowlers best. England look cooked and have no answer to Johnson, hope they got extra jocks for the WACA :johnson


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

2-0 baby :cheer


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Michael Johnson named Man of the Match for the second consecutive Test :johnson


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Harris' celebration when he caught Prior was the GOAT celebration.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

You lot are such bad winners. :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

something about a pot and a kettle.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I know for a fact I wasn't like this when we won earlier this year.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Credit to the English. They are great at losing. They don't even look to be trying to win.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Frakkles said:


> I know for a fact I wasn't like this when we won earlier this year.


:banderas

what, people being happy? you are a moody bunch.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

...Is that really news to you? :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

England are getting the last laugh anyway, even if they don't manage to win a test. Piers Morgan is coming over for the coverage over here. :jose


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

yeah but at least Brett Lee is getting to bowl to him in the nets :brodgers

and poor winners? You should read the shit that the Poms in general post on twitter. You'd have thought we'd lost every game by 1000 runs last series the way those muppets carried on :johnson


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

lol.

Most of the people on Twitter aren't fans, they're fucking morons who follow the team for 6 weeks whenever the Ashes are on so they can give shit to Aussies.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Thought Johnson was gonna cop a ban for next game. Shit would've been costly. bama4 

Bring on the WACA :johnson


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hopefully Binga smacks the cunt in the head.

2-0 :yes

Need to keep it up for Perth and secure the urn before Christmas :banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

hughes with another hundred vs nsw. they got 373 first up, we ended up on 426, now nsw are 3/27 at tea on day 3 after putland and sayers got maddinson, carters and henry for bugger all.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

yeah but Copeland and O'Keefe would be the only decent bowlers NSW have playing wouldn't they? iirc Bollinger (lol) is out, Lyon and Smith are in the test side and Hazlewood, Starc and Cummins are all injured. Scoring a ton against Sandhu, Singh and Abbott isn't the hardest thing in the world.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

hardly different to a bowling attack of anderson, panesar and swann then :brodgers


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

*England reportedly rest stars for ODIs*



> England will reportedly rest star players James Anderson, Kevin Pietersen and Graeme Swann from the Carlton Mid one-day international series, beginning on January 12.
> 
> The decision appears to be concerned with managing the players' workloads ahead of a gruelling 15 months, in the lead-up to the ICC World Cup at the beginning of 2015.
> 
> ...


:deandre


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*










waaassssuuuuuuuupppppp


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Someone should make a smiley of Clarke in that picture


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

We're an embarrassment. Be lucky to avoid 5-0.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Unbelievable grab from Trent Boult!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Impressive, but Warner's catch in Adelaide was better.

Even day of play in Perth, Smith with a brilliant innings and well supported by Haddin, Warner and Johnson. Unbelievable how some of our batsmen got out with some very poor shot selections (Watson, Warner) and awful running decisions (Rogers). England haven't really troubled the batting team, and Cook's fielding placements have left a lot to be desired. Being on 320/6 after being around 150-odd for 4 is an amazing fight back and puts us in the lead, slightly. If we can get to 400-450, then get a session and a half at England, we could do some damage. Just need to conserve energy due to the heat.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*










:draper2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

oh joy, shitty drs decisions. how no one's missed them.

going off a coincidental sound even though there is no evidence it's hit the bat is fucking appalling.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Shit I'll take it.

DRS gonna DRS.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Meh we were due a bad one after last series.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Get well soon Broad <3


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:broad

How soft has Anderson been this tour for a supposed top three bowler in the world?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Delicious Davy :warner1


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

WOWEE. Check out this stat.










First interesting and worthwhile thing I've seen/read on the cricket forums.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I saw that earlier, Warnie Instagram'd it. That really is crazy though, just shows how good old mate Sachin was


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Not really, it just shows how long he played at that top level.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

BBC TMS ‏@bbctms 5m

Another WORLD RECORD. This is the first time in test history that a team has set another team more than 500 to win in three successive test



Rush said:


> Not really, it just shows how long he played at that top level.


Because he was good at it that is why he played that top level for this long


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Cook :ti


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



zaqw222222 said:


> Because he was good at it that is why he played that top level for this long


yeah i'm just saying it doesn't point out how good Tendulkar was, it points out that he had longevity, and was able to keep up a high level of play for so long.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

England :lmao :lmao :lmao

What a piss weak performance, 3-0 Australia, Ashes back home tomorrow first session :johnson


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Nige™ said:


> All the talk of if "he was captain it would've been this or that" is completely hypothetical. What is a fact is that Cook has been poor and he's escaped a lot of deserved criticism by us hobbling over the line in this series. When we're behind in Australia there'll be no escape.
> 
> I just hope that there's a lot of serious discussions internally and work done before we travel for the return series. If not we're in deep trouble.


How true this turned out to be.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*










catching definitely been a huge difference this series.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Still can't get over the Watson dismissal, the only person that did anything right in that sequence was Bresnan.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> catching definitely been a huge difference this series.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*










ASHES ARE COMING HOME


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:harris :johnson :siddle :warner1 :clarke

SO MANY HEROES.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Urn back home 

Hopefully ends up 5-0, couldn't happen to a more arrogant pommie team


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Boof Lehmann and his missus










The fans in Perth










Australian Selection panel










and finally..
The players in the locker room.










Oh..

and Ian Botham and the rest of England


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:mark: :cheer


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

First the Ashes, now time to get back that number one spot.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

1. Rooney
2. Gerrard
3. Lampard
4. Sturridge
5. Wellbeck
6. Walcott
7. Hart (w)
8. Cahill
9. Jaglieka
10. Johnson
11. Cole

GK Prior
LB Carberry
CB Bell
CB Cook
RB Root
CM Swann
CM Stokes
LW Anderson
RW Pietersen
SS Bresnan
CF Broad

Try that.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:yes :yes :yes

Fucking glorious. Was pissed when I left work because they were 6 down. Got home during the lunch break, and witnessed the 4 wickets needed. :banderas :moyes1 :homer 3-0 :mark: URN HAS RETURNED :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Congrats to Australia. Fully deserved. Only took you three tours to win it, but well done all the same :banderas


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Took England 8 between 1989-2005 :warne


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I'm West Indian, so whatevs :draper2

(That one was for Rush :kobe10)


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

No complaints whatsoever.

Outplayed, outmuscled, out-manouevred and just never had the bottle for it. The warning signs were there for all to see in the summer where Bell largely carried the batting and rescued us from perilous positions, alongside our bowlers nabbing crucial wickets and the Aussie batsman undoing the hardwork of their bowling unit. This time around, it was the Australia middle order who guided their team to strong totals amidst spells of concern and the bowling attack of England was completely nullified with Bell unable to repeat his heroics.

The most depressing thing really is the nature of England's performance throughout the series. Fair fucks to the Aussies for their level of performance and ability to play aggressive yet far from reckless cricket, but this is not the Australia of old. They have good and in some cases great players, but to be so easily dismantled and blown apart is quite worrying when you consider this side compared to that of prior sides. If anything it underlines how complacent and woeful play will be mercilessly punished by an efficient and competent side. Pietersen has been out nearly every time playing a shot that wasn't required, and at this point he needs to learn from the likes of Watson and Warner who managed to be proactive without playing poor shots on a regular basis. No-one is demanding Pietersen block and move to 50 at a snail's pace, but it's quite ridiculous that a batsman as heavily touted as himself could be so cheaply dismissed with such an obvious setup as often as he has been this series.

Thought Stokes did a tremendous job and was the sole bright spark in an otherwise depressing display. Took the fight to the Aussies, rode his luck on a couple of occasions but never looked overwhelmed or playing with reckless abandon. Much deserved century and it's telling that a lad whose only played two tests is showing up others of considerable experience. Much like the summer, batsman have gotten starts but not kicked on (Carberry, Bell and to a lesser degree Root) and Prior and beyond have wiltered and left a mockery of the once praised England tail.

Still, can't discredit Australia's terrific performances especially in light of their hammering this past summer (of which the scoreline was flattering). To come back after losing three series in a row and after the manner of ther past defeat, it really is a testament to their hunger and belief and it's something the England team are going to have to use as guidance if they hope to respond in proper fashion. There's still two tests left to play and pride is very much the name of the game now. Prove yourselves to not be inferior and go out playing positive yet smart cricket. Questions are going to have to be asked regarding the batting lineup and the bowling unit in light of some serious failures this series, how England respond will be interesting indeed.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Joel said:


> Congrats to Australia. Fully deserved. Only took you three tours to win it, but well done all the same :banderas


I think you mean three tests. It only took three tests for us to win it. :brodgers


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

was reading an article on cricinfo and was flicking through the comments



> Apparently this is the sixth time in the last seven Ashes series down under that Aus has retained or won the Ashes before Christmas. Of course, this was the only series out of those that the Ashes were won, the other five times the Urn was merely retained, as Aus had defeated Eng in the previous series on foreign soil. A feat (winning/retaining on foreign soil) Eng has managed only once in over 25 years, which was then met by Eng and it's fans in 2011 with such arrogance and hubris that they truly seemed to believe that accomplishing this feat, a feat Aus teams did for fun in the 90s, made them the greatest sporting team ever in the history of this universe and any parallel universes as well. I hope facts such as this put into perspective for some English fans why their talk of 'regular service' is quite ridiculous when they use it to mean England winning, and highlights, even during their 'golden era', just far off they were from being anywhere near past Aus teams at their peak.


That one sums up everything perfectly. The English fans have been so arrogant the past few series, summed up by those wankers pissing on the pitch after winning the last series. Overconfident, arrogant and gutless, the Poms rocked up with the air of a team who just needed to show up to get the win and they copped an absolute belting. Its one thing to get whitewashed by Warne, McGrath, Ponting, Gilchrist et al like they did in 06/07, its another to be on course for it up against a team with Bailey, Rogers, Watson etc. Fact is that Australia turned up expecting a scrap, they expected a hard fight, and backed up their attitude on the field. The Poms had no answer to it at all. No matter how much Broad tries to play it off, getting booed by everyone everytime you did anything will wear you down. Anderson's altercation with Bailey/Clarke summed up his entire tour thus far. As a batter you generally cop what the fielders say on the chin and then dish it out when you're in the field. Anderson's ego couldn't stand getting a bit of lip from a debutant so he bit back. Just didn't expect that Clarke would stand up for his fielder so fiercely, get in his face and along with the crowd, and Johnson (and his mo) it left a little brown stain at the back of Anderson's pants.

In terms of the key differences between the sides, aside from the afformentioned desire to win, Haddin vs Prior and in general Australia's fielding vs England's fielding has been major. Haddin has scored plenty of runs, steadied a bunch of top order collapses, and his keeping has been near perfect. Prior on the other hand has struggled for runs, his keeping has been rubbish and he single handedly cost England a number of chances to dismiss Australia early. In the field you only have to look at how severely Carberry's dropped catch was, or Cook's drop, or look at the miss Bell made on Watson when their chances of winning were slipping away by the delivery. Can't recall Australia dropping too many catches, and its easy to recall a number of excellent catches that changed the momentum or gave Australia a big boost like Warner's one hand effort, the numerous catches at deep square leg and fine leg, Haddin's diving catch and Rogers diving catch. Its an old adage but its one that bears repeating, catches win matches. 

Australia's lower order batting was yet another area where we outperformed England. Our bowlers put the effort in to help out with the bat and get a target that was enough to bowl at. Before that last test i think the stat read that for Australia's last 5 wickets they put on an average of 66 runs per wicket, England by comparison were down in the teens. That is a huge difference, partly brought about by the fact that our bowlers can bowl 10 clicks quicker than the quickest Pom. Even our part time pace of Watson would rank around the quickest of the English bowling. That extra pace scared your lower order, while Anderson bowling mid 130's just isn't going to intimidate. Lack of swing and lack of pace meant that our lower order players were able to play without fear and play their shots.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Great ton by Kohli against a brutal SA bowling attack, to be honest i thought we would be routed for less than a 100 runs or something, mildly surprised and a little relieved. 

Really happy for Australia, for some reason I wanted them to hammer England, so many positive stories coming out of this Ashes, I think this was the first Ashes I've watched every single day of play. It's been a great series so far.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I agree that England as a team have been arrogant in modern times. It's a symptom of their game. Fight as underdogs, win, then completely take the foot of the gas and rest on their laurels and expect them to beat everyone. A lot of the senior players, the remnants of Strauss' team should be gone by the end of this series - Pietersen, Bresnan and Prior as soon as possible. A big question mark hangs over Cook and tbh I wouldn't give two shits if the smarmy cunt gets dropped and never puts on an England shirt again with his dreadful defensive captaincy and complacent personality.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

He should play for England still. Just not as captain.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Could he take being in the side and not being captain, after being captain?

If you look at the 3 sides who have been no. 1 in recent times - India, England and now South Africa, England were by far the weakest and now reliance on an attack based on defence (particularly in the field) has been found out and they look totally adrift. England should watch videos of the last two "great" teams - Australia in the 90s/early 00s and the West Indies in the 70s/80s and see that teams become great by attacking when needed - not by letting opportunities slip by. Cook's dreadful captaincy against a completely shit New Zealand side pointed the direction for the pit England now find themselves in.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

once you get dumped as captain that should be it. ponting being kept in the team after not being captain was a big mistake.

cook is a terrible captain. he's slow, unimaginative and doesn't have the killer instinct. he relies on the other team screwing up rather than really trying to get them out. he lead a team that were weak and had no heart this series, and at no time did it look like cook was going to inspire any sort of change in the attitude. his field placings are the dirt worst, he gets bullied by his own bowlers, he's just a shit captain.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That's pretty much what I said :draper2


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Might be a bit too late, but I'm going to run a Big Bash tipping comp, guys. Seeing as it's starting today, you can join at any point. To join, all you have to do is inbox me your picks for that week. (Y) I will also take part, but I don't want people to think I'm cheating, so I will post my picks in the thread as close to the first match of the round as possible.

*20th December, 2013:*
Melbourne Stars vs. Melbourne Renegades

*21st December, 2013:*
Sydney Sixers vs. Sydney Thunder
Hobart Hurricanes vs. Adelaide Strikers

*22nd December, 2013:*
Brisbane Heat vs. Perth Scorches

Good luck to anyone who takes part!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I would if I really gave a crap about big bash homie.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



TheAussieKrisKringle said:


> I would if I really gave a crap about big bash homie.


No one gives a crap about Big Bash. :side:

That's the point. Gets rid of any potential bias.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Anyone else watching the SA v India match? What a gripping fucking match. Really happy that this green India side has shown some great discipline and fire.

IMHO this match has been much more fun to watch than the Ashes, from a competitive point of view. England just hasn't shown up.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

What about the Sheffield Shield quality match of New Zealand vs. West Indies. It's not a great standard of cricket.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Holy fuck, what a batting performance by India on Day 3. Not an easy pitch to bat on against the best bowling attack in the world, albiet without Morkel this time. 

Imran Tahir is a godsend, thanks for being absolutely harmless.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> Imran Tahir is a godsend


I was set to ask you what in the fuck you were talking about.



> thanks for being absolutely harmless.


Then it made a lot more sense.

It really is a glaring weakness for South Africa, and has been for quite some time. Great team, but shite spinner.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I feel sorry for Tahir, he is such a great bloke but at international level gets slaughtered. As a whole the South African team are the most polite and nice out of the international teams I have met. The Australian's (Except the coaching staff, Hussey, Ponting, Wade and Cowan), Indian's and English aren't anywhere as friendly.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The Indian team are dicks. Except for one of their bowlers whose name escapes me right now.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Swann retires.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

What the fuck


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

So that's why Big Monty caught a late flight to Melbourne last night.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Swann is an absolute bellend. What a fucking coward.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lol finish the series you scared coward


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

So anybody watching the Big Bash? The kid just flipped the coin terribly, and Adelaide won, then Botha agreed to re-toss it and Hobart won it and is now bowling.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Farcical that they don't have things put in place to avoid washouts in the Big Bash. Alternate dates or something to provide an even playing field to all teams.

:lmao @ Swann as well. What a fucking coward up and leaving your teammates after losing a series. No heart, no passion. Sums up the English mentality to a tee. IMO he was told to retire or be dropped. Watch out for KP, Prior and a few others to quit soon as well.

:johnson :warner1 :harris :clarke :siddle


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Played Swann. A vital cog in a good England side and one of the best spinners in the world post Murali and Warne.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



zaqw222222 said:


> Played Swann. A vital cog in a good England side and one of the best spinners in the world post Murali and Warne.


Wasn't much quality competition after those two retired :warne

Swann was a vital cog but he wasn't a world class spinner, he was like Lyon is for Australia now, serviceable.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well I wonder who will be the next to fall, or just give up and leave...?

Shame about Swann really but he's just had a terrible series and I guess he just didn't want another session like the one Watson gave him...

Even my Mum thinks he's a coward. :lmao


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Stuart82 said:


> Wasn't much quality competition after those two retired :warne


Kumble.

Absolute shocker from England, disgraceful stuff for a key player to retire midway through a series. Can't imagine the morale at the England camp at the moment.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

What a joke. How fucking defensive can you be? du Plesis and de Villiers deserved so much more than that. South Africa are piss weak cowards.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

shameful ending. getting into a position to make history and then doing that. and to top it off steyn smacking the six at the end. booooo.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

If Swann had thoughts of retirement he shouldn't have even started the series, IMO if you start a fight, you finish it, (although its not been much of a fight from us) you don't go home half way through. Don't by the idea of bringing a new era in, Monty isn't good enough to be our lead spinner, and is only 3 years younger than Swann. My word we look like even bigger pussies now.

Also what the fuck was that from the saffers. Expect better from the best team in the world.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



AwShit said:


> What a joke. How fucking defensive can you be? du Plesis and de Villiers deserved so much more than that. South Africa are piss weak cowards.


yep, South Africa snatched a draw from the jaws of victory. Absolutely disgraceful. Steyn is a fucking coward.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

spine·less (spnls)
adj.
1. Lacking courage or willpower.
2. South African cricket team.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

HAHAHA Holy fuck, what a match.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Tbf with Swann I think something could have gone on behind the scenes, like he was told he was going to be dropped for the next test, didn't want to be dropped and just ended up retiring. To retire completely out of the blue is something very peculiar, particularly in the middle of a series.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

felt like I posted this yday but I can't find my post anywhere. Finding the BigBash a lot of fun too watch. That is all.


----------



## em dubya (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

top two test teams in the world = a team who doesn't know how/too scared to go in for the kill and a team who uses politics to cherry pick match ups. i spat out my cornflakes when i realized that this was India's first away test since january 2012.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

"Better than to die on your feet than live on your knees"

This quote does not exist in Greg Swann's soon to be released autobiography.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



em dubya said:


> top two test teams in the world = a team who doesn't know how/too scared to go in for the kill and a team who uses politics to cherry pick match ups. i spat out my cornflakes when i realized that this was India's first away test since january 2012.


Why blame the players for the match ups?

Plus India will be playing only away games for the next year, the whole year.


----------



## em dubya (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Jammy said:


> Why blame the players for the match ups?
> 
> Plus India will be playing only away games for the next year, the whole year.


im not blaming the players at all (the indian players that is) for the politicking exhibited by their administration. but if they are still in the top 2 test teams after a year of playing away matches i will eat my hat. also one year of away tests doesnt really equal 23 months of home matches, especially for a team like india, which love them or hate them, is only #2 in the world because of the favourable conditions of their own turf.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

http://www.thejournal.co.uk/news/north-east-news/grans-disappointment-graeme-swann-hangs-6440298

the delicious cherry on top :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

make the bad men go away.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*










(aus v zim 1999 anyone wondering)


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

They had all ten fielders behind the batsmen in a one dayer think Fleming was the bowler. Remember it being on the news, first time ever all fielders like that in a one dayer.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Kallis retiring after Durban Test. (from tests)

http://www.espncricinfo.com/southafrica/content/current/story/703801.html

What a legend, hope he gets a great farewell!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

best all rounder in history imo

his record stands up alongside the batting greats too. very likeable player.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Simply a legend of the game, can't really say much more about Kallis. Absolute freak.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> best all rounder in history imo
> 
> his record stands up alongside the batting greats too. very likeable player.


He's right up there with Sobers, Khan and Hadlee imo. Hard to judge as i've only really seen highlights of the other 3.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Alistair Cook looks like a man with the weight of the world on his shoulders, visibly shattered. At least he'll get a few hours to rest when he's out in the first over.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

English fans singing we're going to win 4-3, bless them


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*






:lmao


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Ali Dia said:


> English fans singing we're going to win 4-3, bless them


Too bad it doesn't make a difference where the urn will be :johnson :clarke :mitch :warner1 :siddle


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

anderson stepping his game up against players who don't care. hero.

irrelevant game, there's a few players who would've really needed runs to get into the squad for south africa. watson and bailey under the most pressure.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I think it's a bit late for KP to get in the squad for South Africa now. :johnson


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Shame England finally find a bit of resilience only after the series has been lost. Still, it's about pride now and showing the team still has potential and something to offer, amidst the media scrutiny that will follow the final test. Again, the batting was truly woeful and it's becoming an embarrassment that players are getting out with such poor shot selection, how we'll turn it around I'm not sure because we've been relying on individual players for well over two years now.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Going to the cricket today :dance
Try and spot me, I'll be rocking a white fedora, a white polo & aviator sunnies :denzel
Going with my old man, my mate and a chick who I have been friends with for a while who said she was interested in going to the cricket.
She was upset to learn that Hugh Jackman probably won't be there for day 3 :lol


Probably watch Hadds get 50, Lyon will get out and it'll just be :johnson :harris :siddle with a few massive boos for :broad

Should be fun (Y)


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Tbf Woolock, it's more like Australia know the series is won and took their foot off the gas a bit, and England were alright in the field. It kind of pisses me off because now the England players are now tripping over themselves to give interviews basically going "Golly gee! Aren't we great again now?" Well, you stupid cunts, couldn't you have done that before you lost the Ashes? Pricks. #CookOut



Kiz said:


> best all rounder in history imo












I love Kallis but Sobers hands down the best all rounder in history.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

No doubt the scoreline has helped, but it's still frustrating to see the obvious potential when England pull their finger out and stop playing daft cricket. The batting really requires an overview because people will view it as a blip, but it's been a dangerous issue for nearly two and a bit years now with only select individuals disguising our glaringly weak consistency.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Cook is the worst captain in the history of cricket.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Pietersen :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Gee England are shit, like really really shit. 3-0 down, in front this game and bowled out for 179 :lmao in my opinion this England team is worst then the 2006/07 side. That team faced an Australian side full of legends of the game, this English team is facing a team of players that didn't win nine tests in a row and were an absolute shambles with a batting lineup heavily reliant on M J Clarke. The bowlers are a bloke with a dodgy knee wrong side of 30, a bloke who was erratic and probably ninth in the order of fast bowlers at the start of the year and a spinner who over two years ago was a groundsman at Adelaide oval. Probably up there with the 1994/95 English team as worst I've seen tour Australia (and that team won a Test).


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Best day for cricket ever (if you're an Aussie of course :side










Crowd was completely on fire all day long, Boo's for Broad, Cheers for Johnson & Lyon. Even the Aussies got into a 'WE GOT THE ASHES' chant against the pretty disappointing Barmy Army 

(only started the singing at 5:30 :deandre)

Lyon getting 100 wickets the cheers were massive. The Harris catch on Pieterson & Broad going for a duck brought the whole house down. I was sitting in the members section so we boo'd him all the way back to the pavillion :dance

Carberry's innings was probably one of the most boring batting I've ever seen, something is wrong when Allistar Cook is more entertaining than you. But Overall.. fucking wicked day :johnson


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

fpalm

:shaq

Just shoot them all...

I'm glad I was asleep while it happened. England were in a great position to actually win a test match, trying not to make it a whitewash, and they blew it. 5-0 here we come...


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Pretty awful turnout for Kallis' final test. It's a Saturday, and SA's greatest legend is retiring. 

And the stands are empty.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Brilliant fight back from our bowlers today. Lyon was GOAT and assisted well by some great fielding and tight bowling from the quicks. Johnson looked like he wanted to rip KP's head off, the daft cunt that he is.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

This lot are about as useful as a marzipan dildo, jesus wept. Some of the shot selections were just criminally offensive, no bite or mental resolve to protect their wicket and play smart cricket, just swing and hope.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

England aren't out of it yet. Historically Australia struggles to chase down small targets and their batting order is pretty fragile at the best of times.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao Keep hitting it at Cook.



Jammy said:


> Pretty awful turnout for Kallis' final test. It's a Saturday, and SA's greatest legend is retiring.
> 
> And the stands are empty.


South Africans weren't planning on going because the Indian board made the "series" a joke.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Another great day for Cook...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Should have left that one for Cook too.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yep, loss of concentration from Bairstow there, he actually woke up.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Is Cook aware England need wickets to win the match? This is ridiculous.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

england are a joke. pure and simple as that. an absolutely, hilarious joke.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

4-0 to the Aussies :mitch
Where's Beefy :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

4-0 :clarke


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

4-0 :clarke :johnson :mitch :siddle :harris


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao Keep hitting it at Cook.
> 
> 
> 
> South Africans weren't planning on going because the Indian board made the "series" a joke.


Thats fucking stupid. Fuck that. I agree that a 2 test series is an insult to the top 2 ranked sides in the world (2 test is an atrocity in any circumstance). But to blame the BCCI for empty stands on Kallis' retirment is beyond retarded. The BCCI didnt even know Kallis was retiring. Tickets were being sold dirt cheap, there was a great buzz online over the first test match. Dont you see how ridiculous that argument is?

HEADLINE NEWS "SAFFERS DECIDE NOT TO SHOW UP FOR LEGEND'S RETIREMENT TO SPITE BCCI" :lmao:lmao:lmao

Great, great win for Australia, must be an absolutely soul crushing defeat for England. To throw away a chance at saving their pride, and to turn it into further humiliation. Just amazing.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Jammy said:


> Thats fucking stupid. Fuck that. I agree that a 2 test series is an insult to the top 2 ranked sides in the world (2 test is an atrocity in any circumstance). But to blame the BCCI for empty stands on Kallis' retirment is beyond retarded. The BCCI didnt even know Kallis was retiring. Tickets were being sold dirt cheap, there was a great buzz online over the first test match. Dont you see how ridiculous that argument is?
> 
> HEADLINE NEWS "SAFFERS DECIDE NOT TO SHOW UP FOR LEGEND'S RETIREMENT TO SPITE BCCI" :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Great, great win for Australia, must be an absolutely soul crushing defeat for England. To throw away a chance at saving their pride, and to turn it into further humiliation. Just amazing.


Why? South Africans weren't planning on going to protest the stupidity of the BCII. They probably had other plans by the time Kallis announced his retirement for this test. The turnouts are the fault of India and their ridiculous attitude to test cricket, along with South Africa's board for caving to the annoying BCII. They're not snobbing Kallis to spite the BCII. They already weren't showing up before Kallis said anything. How is that hard to understand?


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It is a travesty that number one and two in the world are only playing a two Test Series, especially after the first Test.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BkB Hulk said:


> Why? South Africans weren't planning on going to protest the stupidity of the BCII. They probably had other plans by the time Kallis announced his retirement for this test. The turnouts are the fault of India and their ridiculous attitude to test cricket, along with South Africa's board for caving to the annoying BCII. They're not snobbing Kallis to spite the BCII. They already weren't showing up before Kallis said anything. How is that hard to understand?


Any source on that claim? Do you have any evidence that the average South African fan is refusing to go to Jacques Kallis' final Test Match to spite a foreign board, or even their own board?

Maybe before the series people might be upset, but once they knew Kallis was retiring, surely they should attend the Test. The First Test had a much better turnout, why do you think that is? Maybe BCCI paid them to attend, hmm?

Face it, Durban never had good turnouts, and it was extremely disappointing that people didn't travel to the stadium to send off Kallis. There were probably less than 2000 people on the morning of Day 3.

It's hard to understand because Jacques fucking Kallis is retiring and the stadium is empty. I dont give a fuck if you hate the BCCI or hate the Indians, go buy a fucking ticket and bid farewell to the greatest cricketer your nation has ever produced.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Who gives a shit about the WOAT BCCI. The sooner the ICC develops a backbone and stops bending over backwards for their shit, the better.

All about that 4-0 domination. England should feel sorry for themselves, that was an insipid performance given the position they were in 30 hours ago


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Jammy said:


> Any source on that claim? Do you have any evidence that the average South African fan is refusing to go to Jacques Kallis' final Test Match to spite a foreign board, or even their own board?
> 
> Maybe before the series people might be upset, but once they knew Kallis was retiring, surely they should attend the Test. The First Test had a much better turnout, why do you think that is? Maybe BCCI paid them to attend, hmm?
> 
> ...


http://www.espncricinfo.com/south-africa-v-india-2013-14/content/story/695861.html



> "We can arrange a match for the administrators and let them go at it," he suggested. There was laughter all around. "The relationship between the Indian and South African teams has been good. Though we've seen a bit of chirping going around, it makes cricket interesting. The guys have not become too personal, which means we will have a good series."
> 
> Although the Sreesanth-Graeme Smith incident from three years ago goes against the good-natured sportsmanship Dhoni made reference to, no-one was talking about that. Members of the teams have friendships which stretch back to their time playing together in competitions like the IPL, but that's not what will be in the spotlight.
> 
> ...


idk why you have such an obsession with defending the BCII. They're a bunch of boners.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The BCCI are a bunch of crybaby wankers, perfect example crying racism and threatening to go home during the 2007/08 series after the Sydney Test.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

crying racism after racially abusing Symonds :banderas 

The BCCI is a farce, and Indian cricket in general is a disgrace.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

i'm hoping this ashes series doesnt give cricket australia or james sutherland the free pass they so desire.

it will though and that's depressing.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*










:warner1 :harris :siddle :johnson :clarke


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BkB Hulk said:


> idk why you have such an obsession with defending the BCII. They're a bunch of boners.



Where in my post did I defend the BCCI? I was just bemoaning the low turnout for the Durban Test. 

I dont give a fuck if people are upset at the BCCI, fully justified. How the stands can be empty for Kallis' final Test is the part I dont understand. If people were upset at the BCCI the First Test would have dismal attendance, but it didn't, it was a pretty healthy turnout. 

BCCI can eat dogshit for all I care, and Indian Cricket is just fine thanks. Lack quality pace bowling, but the lads are trying.

Oh and the article you posted had one line of mild speculation, I highly doubt there was some sort of social movement to boycott the Tests.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

gary ballance is possibly the most pommy name in history


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I'm sensing a victory in this test guys. 4-1 here we come!!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I sense a victory too... just not for us. Fully expect Australia to keep bringing the pain. We've been shit, they've been very good, 5-0 sums it up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Pietersen's - I won't change the way I play (Not an actual quote, but close enough) - summed it up very well too. We've just been going through the motions and not changing anything for the better. If we do have those three changes, and debuts, I'm not seeing anything but a victory for Australia.

We've just been horrible.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> gary ballance is possibly the most pommy name in history


Ironic considering he was born in Zimbabwe.

Considering England are on about three Test debuts in the last test, the only name I really care about seeing on the teamsheet is Ballance, in place of the WOAT Carberry with Root back as an opener. Don't give a shit about Rankin and Borthwick, apart from the fact that the ECB have treated Panesar like shit again.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Hamada said:


> Ironic considering he was born in Zimbabwe.
> 
> Considering England are on about three Test debuts in the last test, the only name I really care about seeing on the teamsheet is Ballance, in place of the WOAT Carberry with Root back as an opener. Don't give a shit about Rankin and Borthwick, apart from the fact that the ECB have treated Panesar like shit again.


Root dropped....

I would say last chance saloon for Carbs, if he fails Root will come straight back in the summer.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not Root. Fucking hell.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

NOT Dennis Cometti ‏@DennisntCometti 3m
Haven't seen this much pink at the SCG since Lara Bingle fell down the steps of the Bradman stand. #wwos9 #Ashes #favgag


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

So seeing as we are 5/101, I'm guessing this will be done in 4 days again.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Rankin injured on debut


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Didn't see the point in watching this Test, as we're 4-0 down, I figured we'll probably lose again and lose the series 5-0. But having looked at the scorecard, we started off well, but obviously Haddin & Steve Smith are putting on a partnership which is getting Australia out of danger, after being reduced to 97-5. So if we can get Haddin & Smith out quickly, and not allow the tailenders to score runs as they've done all series, i'd say anywhere between 200-250 would be a good score to get Australia out for.

Plus we actually won the toss :ex:

But when it comes time for us to bat, we'll probably drop the ball again like we've done all series.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

lolengland


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Carberry :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Rankin had cramp!? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Have to hand it to Haddin, I really dislike him, but he's been in magnificent form. Can't help but admire the way he's gone about his batting this series. In all dimensions the Aussies have been over England, but if there has been any "turning points" its certainly come from some of the knocks Haddin has played, at least 3 times, Australia have been on the ropes at 100ish for 5 and he's dug his team out of a hole every time. Very impressive to play your best cricket when the pressure is highest.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Go home England


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

They never even arrived...


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

We're currently to cricket what Sarah Millican is to comedy.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

AMAZING?!

Good to see two Englishmen getting us out of this hole.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I've seen teams suck before but England are the suckiest bunch of sucks who have ever sucked.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> AMAZING?!
> 
> Good to see two Englishmen getting us out of this hole.


you were saying? :mitch



Emperor DC said:


> I'd lay down big money on us winning this series.
> 
> We have now what Australia used to have, that ability to win, or save a game if needed, regardless of level of performance. We showed it in the summer and will show it again this winter.


:banderas


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:hayden3


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:balo2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

nailed it


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> you were saying? :mitch


After I said it, it was bound to happen. 


enaldo


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I've been out of the loop for awhile in Cricket but something about Mitchell Johnson makes him must watch. I'm no expert so I don't know if he is considered a great bowler or not but I didn't want to miss a single voer when he bowled. His stare, his trash talk and his pace makes him entertaining for me.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

He is a very exciting bowler to watch that's for sure.

You feel as though something big will happen all the time whenever he's about to bowl.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Johnson has always had talent, but he was very inconsistant which is why he got dropped. Now he's back in the side and he's finally putting it all together. His pace is up there, his line and length have been superb and England have shit the bed everytime he's come onto bowl.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Please England keep the Cook/Flower combination, just until 2015. If you do change coaches there is always Micky Arthur :lol :lol


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Here comes the white wash :mitch


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

This is rape.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

England:
Things good at: inventing ball sports

Things shit at: the ball sports they invent :mitch


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Ben Stokes has been the best player for England this series.

Ranga is a gun.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It's kind of sad for Cricket overall that this Test will be over in 3 days though.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Ian Botham was right about one thing though..

It's gonna be a white wash :warner1


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

5-0 to the Aussies :mitch

Well played fella's, England got what they deserved for their arrogance just stroll in and beat Australia attitude.
Series was won in Brisbane with Australia's aggressive play and England's meek response. It was confirmed in Adelaide and the poms were on a slippery slope from then on. Only :broad and stokes played well for them. Celebrate hard but whatever you do don't piss on the pitch :lmao

5-0 5-0 5-0
:mitch :siddle :clarke :warner :johnson


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:warner1

5-0, you little beauty


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

take your sprinkler shit, take your flog commentators, take your pissing on the pitch, take everything and go shove it up your fucking arse

5-0 5-0 5-0


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:warner1

5-0!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

No wonder England got raped

Their bats are flimsy as fuck http://www.cricket.com.au/video/Carberry-broken-bat


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Well done Australia! 3-0 in the summer wasn't a true reflection. 5-0 this series doesn't do it justice how much better you were. Congratulations! The Ashes could be yours for a long time to come.

It's a huge rebuild for us. Unfortunately I can't see Cook losing the captaincy, which means we're fucked!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

There's no excuse for the consistently poor level of performance across the five matches, especially as Australia have been giving a demonstration in how to play. For someone like Pietersen, who regarless of form will always be a prized scalp to consistently give his wicket away so easily is embarrassing. The shot selections were abysmal and the top order's failings, coupled with the lower order crumbling and Bell unable to carry the team on his back meant England were always up against it. Australia just wanted it more and in Haddin they had their own Ian Bell this series in terms of salvaging a respectable total from worrying situations.

In the summer, the series was largely even with England just besting individual sessions and Australia in some cases crumbling spectacularly to hand England victory. Anyone who actually watched the series would have been able to see this Australia team was capable of winning the return series if they cut out the errors and England failed to improve, and sure enough that's what happened. The bowlers in particular were exceptional and consistently picked away at England without mercy, with the batsman also being far more sensible in attacking at the right times without giving their wickets away consistently. Stokes can hold his head up high as he was by far the best player for England. Showed courage, kept going, got a great century despite having luck along the way and just looked more determined to take the game to the Aussies whilst everyone else around him hid away from a battle. 

Australia just flat out deserved their victory and whitewash. England didn't deserve anything from the series and pissed away the one promising position they had in Melbourne. It's a series that underlines English cricket needs a ton of work to recapture the form and success of the past few years, with the selectors now having to re-evaluate the bowling and batting unit and make tough decisions with regard to senior players. Anderson can still do a job on English surfaces, but I think he's someone the selectors will be looking to replace especially for touring outside of England as he truly struggled this series without the benefit of swing and suitable bowling conditions. The batting unit, well fuck me I don't even know where to start if truth be told. Pietersen needs to either learn to value his wicket more or face the prospect of being dropped because he can only live off of his reputation for so long.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Been away for a few days but I did get to watch the final collapse/destruction of England on Sunday afternoon. Absolutely amazing to witness another 5-0 demolition, and this is from an Aussie side not featuring legends such as Warne, McGrath, Ponting, Langer, Hayden, Gilchrist, Hussey etc. Complete and utter belting in Sydney that epitomised the entire series.

We've celebrated hard, but we really do need to fix the frail top order before we head over to South Africa, because as good as Haddin is, he may not be able to stick around with our tail against the lineup of Steyn and Philander.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*










laughed p hard


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao

That is fantastic.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao

Fucking love it!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

At long last, something comical about this tour besides England's performance. Johnson's face in the fourth pic, absolutely superb.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:lmao that's quite amazing


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*








GOAT


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



WOOLCOCK said:


> There's no excuse for the consistently poor level of performance across the five matches, especially as Australia have been giving a demonstration in how to play. For someone like Pietersen, who regarless of form will always be a prized scalp to consistently give his wicket away so easily is embarrassing. The shot selections were abysmal and the top order's failings, coupled with the lower order crumbling and Bell unable to carry the team on his back meant England were always up against it. Australia just wanted it more and in Haddin they had their own Ian Bell this series in terms of salvaging a respectable total from worrying situations.
> 
> In the summer, the series was largely even with England just besting individual sessions and Australia in some cases crumbling spectacularly to hand England victory. Anyone who actually watched the series would have been able to see this Australia team was capable of winning the return series if they cut out the errors and England failed to improve, and sure enough that's what happened. The bowlers in particular were exceptional and consistently picked away at England without mercy, with the batsman also being far more sensible in attacking at the right times without giving their wickets away consistently. Stokes can hold his head up high as he was by far the best player for England. Showed courage, kept going, got a great century despite having luck along the way and just looked more determined to take the game to the Aussies whilst everyone else around him hid away from a battle.
> 
> Australia just flat out deserved their victory and whitewash. England didn't deserve anything from the series and pissed away the one promising position they had in Melbourne. It's a series that underlines English cricket needs a ton of work to recapture the form and success of the past few years, with the selectors now having to re-evaluate the bowling and batting unit and make tough decisions with regard to senior players. Anderson can still do a job on English surfaces, but I think he's someone the selectors will be looking to replace especially for touring outside of England as he truly struggled this series without the benefit of swing and suitable bowling conditions. The batting unit, well fuck me I don't even know where to start if truth be told. Pietersen needs to either learn to value his wicket more or face the prospect of being dropped because he can only live off of his reputation for so long.



WOOLOCK, all I can say is:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cricket/25798897

THANK FUCK IF IT HAPPENS.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

great, we're going through our shaun marsh phase again

8 first class centuries in about 14 years. quality. an avg of 35 at the age of 30. excellent.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> great, we're going through our shaun marsh phase again
> 
> 8 first class centuries in about 14 years. quality. an avg of 35 at the age of 30. excellent.


This. I don't understand why we don't take the team that won this series 5-0 either. I know Bailey didn't do well with the bat, but he should have at least started the series in the team.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bailey was quite lucky to be in the team to begin with. The South Africans would have had him on toast with his tendency to edge it as well. Steyn, Morkel and Philander would have been a nightmare for him.

I like the Doolan selection for a few reasons. It's rewarding good form, plus it fucks Watson off down to six. I'm sick of him leaving the lower order exposed as frequently as he does, meaning I feel he's better off at six. The problem is that we haven't had Shield cricket in yonks, so Doolan hasn't had proper cricket in a while. That could come back to bite him.

Marsh shouldn't be picked. He gets picked based on potential because he looks like he could be a good player. He hasn't delivered yet, so don't pick him. idc if he's in the ODI team, but he shouldn't be in the test team. He's 30 and still being picked on potential - that should be enough to tell you that ship has sailed (and capsized).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

there is no possible justification that shaun marsh should be anywhere near the squad. the irony is, he's picked on one day performances, just the same as the guy he's replacing in the squad was.

will be fuming if he gets gifted another chance and hughes, who has continually worked on improving himself, gets ignored again. if we're moving watson from 3 it better be for doolan.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> there is no possible justification that shaun marsh should be anywhere near the squad. the irony is, he's picked on one day performances, just the same as the guy he's replacing in the squad was.
> 
> will be fuming if he gets gifted another chance and hughes, who has continually worked on improving himself, gets ignored again. if we're moving watson from 3 it better be for doolan.


Last time he was picked on short form game form he failed to past 10 in four Tests. I don't know the obsession with Marsh, first class not good enough, last run in the test team horrendous. It's almost like he is picked because of his father, Hopefully won't play.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

AB medal results have been posted on Fox Sports.

Well deserved for the winner.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*






Grab


----------



## Dominotion (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

What has Phil Hughes go to do? He has a higher test average than these guys have first-class average.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hughes already screwed up 3 times for Australia. He does deserve another chance tbf but its more like what does Maddinson, Cooper and Doolan have to do?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

play shit in first class, get on the piss, reach the age of 30 and have a father who was a team mate of the head selector.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Sounds like they need a time machine.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

What an absolute glorious hitting by Australia against England today. 213/4 in 20 overs :
Let's see whether the "England T20 batting line up is scary" is true or not


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

How did Dernbach even become a cricketer? 

Awful last over from him, but fantastic batting from Australia.


----------



## D-Generation Y (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bailey was on fire in that last over.


----------



## D-Generation Y (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

What a great summer of cricket, seeing the poms come here and get progressively worse has warmed my heart.

Q. What's the difference between the English Team and a funeral director?
A. A funeral director isn't going to lose the ashes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

dernbach is the cleverley of cricket


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

So cook fired yet?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Well, thank God that's finally over. At least now we've hit rock bottom it can only get better, Australia did it, (although we are in a considerably worse position) so we can do it too. My fear though, with Giles set to take over and Flower still a selector is that nothing much will change, I've seen him as Flower's understudy we won't progress if that is the case. Giles taking charge will probably mean that the army of support staff will continue to follow the team round, throwing hundreds and hundreds of different ideas at the players. 

Hopefully we make KP vice captain to Cook, for as bad as Cook is, nobody stands out as an obvious leader. It's either that or do what South Africa did with Graeme Smith.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> BBC TMS ‏@bbctms 2h
> 
> If the England tour had used the #WomensAshes scoring series, Australia would have won by 44 points to 2


I had totally forgotten that we'd even won a match. Just a horrible tour all round and won I wish we can comeback quickly. Australia just out played us in all areas and even out coached us. Darren Lehmann did a brilliant job for them.

Hopefully we don't scapgoat Pietersen and actually get him involved in strategies. Not that excited at the prospect of Giles taking over, if that is the route they want to take. Also Dernbach needs to be dropped, or shot...


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Bye, bye KP.

It was nice knowing you...


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

He's been out of form for quite sometime and seemed to be living off of that reputation to have a destructive innings. Sort of like Rooney, Gerrard and Lampard underperforming for England but always likely to be picked over the younger players simply because of their reputation.

Interesting that he's seemingly done with no way back. Definitely a sign of intent but if things don't go according to plan it'll likely cause a stir in the media, although he's come off in the past as being something of a pain in the dressing room to put it mildly. No Pietersen and no Swann from here on out will certainly make for an interesting transition, with Trott also likely to have played his last game depending on the severity of his depression.

I was half expecting a repeat of the WWE plane ride from hell story to complete the calamity that has been this tour. Absolute shambles from top to bottom.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Such a shocking decision. I'd love to know the actual reason he's been dropped, if we ever will.

Like the rest of the team, he didn't do well down under but was still the top run scorer. On his day, and in every format he's magnificent and he's still got that left in him. His attitude's more than questionable at times but it doesn't seem too distracting unless there's something they've managed to keep so quiet.

Good luck replacing him ECB!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It's a shame really that he's become the scapegoat of this tour. We are aware that he has a very big ego and is one of the big personalities in the dressing room, but surely that's not a big extraction to lose a Series so badly. Yes he had a poor relationship with Strauss towards the end of his captaincy but I thought Cook and the team handled that well before the tour of India.

Amazing to think that he was actually our highest run scorer in the Ashes. Still it's a shame that we won't be seeing him wearing the England shirt, I was hoping this was just a dip in his form. But it looks like the doors are closed behind him.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I do think he could done with being dropped, if only because he has been out of knick for sometime and the majority of his dismissals this serious were so poor and indicative of him almost playing for himself and not valuing his wicket. Stating his career is over is another thing entirely however, since now more than ever they'll need a quick solution to the KP dilemma otherwise the media will be on their backs and it could turn into an uncomfortable situation. Interesting they've not persisted with him in the shorter formats either, because whilst his Test form was wayward I'd have figured he'd still be retained for 20/20 primarily.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yeah, that's the thing which is most shocking - Career is over. Can't believe that they would just totally shut the door on him, still think he has a lot to offer and is far better, on his day, than most of the current team. At least he'll be able to make his millions in the IPL since he'll be playing the whole tournament for once.

I really can't see us replacing he that quickly. Maybe Stokes will fill his boots one day...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

If they were dropping players for poor dismissals and what not, he wouldn't be the only one. If in doubt, blame KP!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It is weird, and I can't recall ever seeing something like this, where the ECB state a player's career is over. Obviously in the past central contracts haven't been issued to players, with their future up in the air as a result. But in this case it seems apparent he's done regardless of his form and any injuries to the England batting lineup. There has to be more to it if they're adamant he's gone for good, but it's still very puzzling.

He definitely on his day is our best batsman, though Bell has pushed him close in recent times with his ability to rescue England from perilous positions. Obviously he's the most destructive and often dangerous player in terms of dismantling an attack, but I do feel there comes a point where a player can only live off of that reputation for so long before you have to consider dropping them temporarily when their form dips considerably. It's just so sudden for him to be culled for good, and it'll be interesting to see the fallout from this in what will no doubt be crucial months for English cricket.

EDIT: I agree there probably has to be more to it Nige, if only because I can't ever recall of any scenario like this before. They seem to be trying to divert attention from it by heaping praise on Pietersen, but they can't overlook how odd it is to state a player is finished for good and won't be considered for future selection.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Agreed, there certainly has to be more to this than first seems. There always is. Just terrible that he's the one been given all the blame where as I felt other players were far worse.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

couldnt happen to a nicer twat


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

KP must be loving it. England lose their best batsman and he gets to earn a fuckload in the IPL. ECB are a bunch of mongs :banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

So Flower vs KP ends in a double knockout. That makes us the only winners. :warner1


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

LOL KP


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Vamos, the big ego.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

The ECB really are a bunch of idiots. Bob Willis too for justifying it by saying KP was a disruptive influence. I bet every side has someone with ego and can be a bit of a dick. Managing egos is all part of the job ffs.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

This match....this match is cricket.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

A bit of controversy with that noball from wagner. BUT WHAT A FUCKING MATCH

great win by NZ, finally hope we see a proper resurgence from them, great fight shown by India.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



> *Australia T20 World Cup Squad:*
> George Bailey (c), Dan Christian, Nathan Coulter-Nile, James Faulkner, Aaron Finch, Brad Haddin, Brad Hodge, Brad Hogg, Glen Maxwell, James Muirhead, Mitchell Johnson, Mitchell Starc, David Warner, Shane Watson, Cameron White


Dunk, Lynn, Behrendorff and Tim Paine all very stiff. I'd also like to see Maddinson in there, but I understand why he isn't.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Marsh and Doolan in so Clarke can hide at number 5. And then gets out to a short one. Just like old times.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

We're better off batting Clarke at five if we can. Why move your best batsman away from his best position?

Marsh showing why he's always had potential again. The problem is that he doesn't deliver often.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

just have to wonder how far down the pecking order chadd sayers is.

97 wickets in 23 games after getting burns out @ 21.61. he had a monster of a season last time around and seems to be following it up again. only 26 too.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Looks like KP has found his true calling :ti

http://www.cricket.com.au/news-list/2014/2/14/kevin-pietersen-to-open-hairdressing-salon-with-wife


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Victoria make 186 in their second innings, with Maxy making 127. Christian made thirty, no one else got into double figures. Five ducks, four of them from those picked as batsmen.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

400+ lead in South Africa though. improvement


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Considering Australia have pretty much dominated three of the last four Tests against the South Africans, maybe South Africa are a tad overrated. Also these commentators making excuses for steyn :fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

mitchell the world's most dangerous man johnson


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

:johnson


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Guessing that wasn't a fluke by Johnson in the Winter then... :hmm:

He really is THAT good!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

He's always been that good, the knock against him is that he only ever seemed to do it in Perth or against SA.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

South Africa = Blown the fuck out


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Went in fucking dry. Straight up RAPE :mitch :warner1 :siddle :harris


----------



## kaleb.09 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Thank god Im not back home to see South Africa get raped.


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Australia after being an absolute shambles has now not only won but absolutely annihilated England and South Africa six Tests straight. What's the closet that England came to beating us because I'm pretty sure all the Results have been massive. I wonder if Australia won six Test straight by larger results in the Warne/McGrath era.
:johnson :johnson :johnson :johnson :johnson :johnson :johnson :johnson :johnson :johnson :johnson :johnson for 127 is the best bowler in the world.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

NZ 5-90, now they're 5-427 :lmao McCullum with a double ton, got a lead of 181 now. India are a fucking disgrace :lmao


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> NZ 5-90, now they're 5-427 :lmao McCullum with a double ton, got a lead of 181 now. India are a fucking disgrace :lmao


Usual bottlejob


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I was watching it yesterday. Thought McCullum looked real good. 281 now.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> NZ 5-90, now they're 5-427 :lmao McCullum with a double ton, got a lead of 181 now. India are a fucking disgrace :lmao


That reminds me of another disgraceful team... :hmm:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good innings by McCullum, Watling, and Neesham. I always thought Fleming would be the one to get the triple century for NZ but he fell short, twice.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

big maxy klinger with a casual 213 vs victoria.

ludes with his maiden fc century, we declare 6/511. TCOOPS also made 80something.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

We're not going to make 213 in both our innings combined.

Already 3/13 first innings. This Victorian team wouldn't even win a game in subbies. Maxy is down at six when he's our only batsman that makes runs. You may as well bat him at three and get him in two overs earlier.

Still on the Maxy train, he had our only two wickets last night. Ends up with three of six. Still bowls the least overs. Seriously, what the fuck is in Wade's head?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

sayers just got cam white, 4/71 now. sayers with 3/28.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

5/163. How embarrassing for South Aus. We might actually match Klinger's score.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*










aleemdar/10


----------



## D-Generation Y (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good first day by the Aussies against the Proteas in the third test, Clarke copped a beating but is battling away and all going well should make a gutsy century


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Good win for us today , needed that for our confidence still looks like our middle order can score any runs at the moment, buttler needs to get going and soon if we have any chance of getting back in the mix


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Pleased for Parry to get MOM, although I want Lancy players playing for us tbh. Hopefully Jos gets dropped!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I hate the West Indies so much.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

You can't hate everybody who beats you. That's too much hate. If you're English, that is.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Nah. When it comes to Cricket I learnt about the game over in Barbados when I lived there, so I support West Indies.

Too bad they suck big foot unwashed balls.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

DWAYNE BRAVO is a god. Please refrain from insulting him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

graeme smith retiring at the end of this test match

over 9000 runs as an opener, 2nd most of all time, avg of just around 50. very good numbers for an opener.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> graeme smith retiring at the end of this test match
> 
> over 9000 runs as an opener, 2nd most of all time, avg of just around 50. very good numbers for an opener.


Especially when you consider he took over as skipper after his 3rd test I think.

Oh, and he retired 3 England captains. Good riddance!!!


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

It was after his 8th test that he took over as captain i believe i read somewhere, hopefully ill be able to get a chance to see him playing for Surrey this coming year


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Spirited performance by Nepal yesterday. Good to see young countries showing passion.

World T20 + 2 months of IPL. Yep, with 3 months of cricket goodness, I am back


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That Ireland vs Zimbabwe match was awesome.

Ireland nearly messed it up but managed to hold on in the end.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

What a match that was. Ireland got a bit worried at then end and it could have gone either way in the last 3 balls. Good batting by Taylor and Stirling


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Hah, the associates are lighting the cricket scene up. What an exhilarating set of matches we just saw the last 3-4 days. Cricket at its best, nothing can beat it.

Netherlands stunning Ireland and qualifying was just so awesome. Zimbabwe and IReland should be disappointed, so close yet so far.

In the other group, Nepal put its best but Bangladesh qualified despite losing to Hong Kong. Amazing couple of days.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Steyn :| :clap


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

5 dot balls in the final over is something special


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Great score Netherlands...

Didn't England lose to them once?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Netherlands are a really exciting team to watch... whether they're chasing down 190 from 13.5 overs, getting bowled out for 39, or almost beating South Africa, you know something's going to happen when you watch them.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Awesome chase by England against SL and WI against Aus.
India matches have been boring because it was all one-sided.

And, oh, I will just put this out here


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Didn't even know we were playing until Kiz said something about it. A bit disappointed I missed out on the dance though.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Really wish I could have seen the Eng/SL match. Sounded so awesome, and to go from 0-2 to actually winning the match is brilliant. Hales, well played son...


----------



## Rage Rage Robinson (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

India should lose the T-20 world cup,they do not deserve the recognition judging by the amount of organised scams carried out in IPL.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

England 88 all out against Netherlands.:lmao


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I got a phone call from a buddy at work asking if I'd seen the score...

I couldn't stop laughing, but I thought we had lost to them in a previous tournament. Could have been the last T20 World Cup or the 50 overs World Cup. Still, well played Netherlands, they destroyed us and almost got the victory against South Africa.

GILES IN!!!!


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Netherlands ftw.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Except for their match against SL, Netherlands have been amazing this tournament. One of the best chases against Ireland, got close to a win vs SA, gave good fight to NZ and a win against Eng. The abysmal capitulation to SL was their only weak point. Their fielding was great yesterday which was probably the x-factor in the game yesterday.


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

*Cricket Discussion Thread*

The Indian Premier League cricket tournament.
Does anyone watch it here in the UK on ITV 4 or am I the only one .


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Nah, I'll probably watch the IPL when I can. It usually starts whilst I'm still at work, but if I can catch it then I will as I find it to be rather entertaining. Even though there's corruption talk every fucking season.

-------

And it seems Trott finds the County game to be just as stressful as the International Test scene...



> Warwickshire CCC and the England and Wales Cricket Board have today announced that Jonathan Trott is to take a break from all cricket with immediate effect.
> 
> At the completion of the LV= County Championship match between Warwickshire and Sussex on April 16, 2014 - in which he played - Jonathan experienced a repeat of stress-related symptoms which were diagnosed during England’s Ashes series in Australia in the winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Shame, was hoping to see him too with Ian Bell on Sunday at Old Trafford with Warwickshire playing Lancashire. I hope he can sort himself out.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yeah, it really does suck. Was hoping that he was getting back to a sense of enjoying cricket again. Just hope he can get the help he needs, and get back to that fantastic form he showed in the first year of his Test career.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Trott's done. It's a shame because he's one of my current faves. He's looked a shadow of his former self though so it's probably for the best. 



Regarding the IPL, yeah I tuned it for like the first over of the CSK/KXIP match, saw a jobber Indian left arm spinner opening, serving up shit while McCullum tried to smack everything out of existence, which made me realise why I never watch this shit and turned off.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I think the IPL is on at an awful time here, but I honestly don't really know. I barely pay attention to the Big Bash.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Absolutely fuming about Peter Moores coming in as coach. The team weren't happy and didn't want to play for him in 2009 so what the fuck has changed? Please don't tell me Pietersen going is the reason because none of the current team apart from possibly Prior had an issue with KP, media blowing stuff out of the water. Moores is a step back rather than a step forward. I do worry about the future of English cricket with this clown in charge.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

who cares about the ipl, it's all scripted and rigged.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Still laughing at the appointment of Moores. We're back to being a mediocre team for the foreseeable future...

And I enjoyed that CSK/KXIP match from the IPL yesterday, was a great run chase from the King's XI. Maxwell was just destroying that bowling line up. Shouldn't have changed is gloves, though, would have got his century otherwise... :side:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> who cares about the ipl, it's all scripted and rigged.


This.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

As a Lancashire I'm disappointed Moores is leaving but not massively even though the timing with the start of the season is appalling. He's done wonders with our bowlers but not the batters. Last year we relied purely on Katich's runs to get back in Division One. Winning the Championship for us was nothing short of a miracle given the weather up here and how many games are affected by it.

From an England perspective it's hardly inspiring. You can't help put think the 'KP' factor came into play.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Still laughing at the appointment of Moores. We're back to being a mediocre team for the foreseeable future...
> 
> And I enjoyed that CSK/KXIP match from the IPL yesterday, was a great run chase from the King's XI. Maxwell was just destroying that bowling line up. Shouldn't have changed is gloves, though, would have got his century otherwise... :side:


CSK has probably the worst bowling lineup in the tournament. Medium pace bowlers like Mohit and Nehra, part time spinners etc. There's only so much that Ashwin or Jadeja can do. The stage was set perfect for Maxwell. MI would be rueing that they let him go !

Oh, and UAE, where all Pakistan international matches have seen near empty stadiums, had tickets sold out in just a week for all matches of IPL . Completely jampacked.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Is Maxwell playing this time? I read he didn't play something like half the games last time.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

I guess Moores is a marginally better choice than Gilo? But this near enough confirms KP will never play again, I was hoping somehow a new coach would come in and demand him back.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

That's probably the only reason Downton brought him in. So it can squash any rumours that KP will ever return, because we all know how much Downton loves to blame KP for everything...


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> That's probably the only reason Downton brought him in. So it can squash any rumours that KP will ever return, because we all know how much Downton loves to blame KP for everything...


Yeah true, true. I guess I'll have to accept it is what it is then and try to move on. I'll still have a glimmer of hope that as a result of some form of uprising Kev is brought back... But thats dreamland. 

Moores though, in my opinion better than Giles. From what I've gathered Gilo is a Flower understudy, it would be a step in the same direction if we appointed him.

Great to see the ECB supporting the country system once more though, what the fuck are they thinking doing this in April? A big Fuck You to Lancs.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I think anyone would have been better than Giles. Like you said, he would have just been another Flower, or in similar style. Plus he was one of the people on the selecting panel, where he was just as much apart of the failed Ashes tour as Flower or anyone else in the coaching staff. So it really wouldn't have been a step forward if we hired him, not like Moores is... But losing so badly in the T20 didn't help his case either.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



Super Hans said:


> I guess Moores is a marginally better choice than Gilo? But this near enough confirms KP will never play again, I was hoping somehow a new coach would come in and demand him back.


Same. The idea that he has been kicked out of the team when he is a match winner and the best player in the team is an absolute joke. Most of the England boys appear to miss having him around, it was only Prior who had a real issue and hopefully that prick will lose his place to Buttler if he can show some decent four day form this season.

What would be all English fans team for the first test this spring?

Cook
Robson
Bell
Taylor
Root
Ballance
Prior
Broad
Onions 
Finn
Anderson

That's based on looking towards the future and current form. Finn is in quality form and appears to be back to his best and Onions will take wickets on English pitches. Root is the 5th bowler in the team, can't see spin playing a big part in the early tests though. Morgan is on the verge of the test team but i'd sooner play Ballance, who if given a decent run in the team will come really good IMO. Same for Robson, give those lads all summer to prove themselves, don't just chop and change after 1 bad test match.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Cricket Discussion Thread*



BkB Hulk said:


> Is Maxwell playing this time? I read he didn't play something like half the games last time.


Is already turning out to be the best every player in IPL, surpassing even Gayle.

Last time, he did not get many chances in Mumbai Indians. THis time, he is playing for Kings Xi Punjab and has already smashed 95, 89 and 95 in three matches. Has been in a tremendous form this season !


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

He's been in good form for a while, so it's good that he's getting games. T20 really is his game, although he was playing some great first class cricket before too.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*



BkB Hulk said:


> He's been in good form for a while, so it's good that he's getting games. T20 really is his game, although he was playing some great first class cricket before too.


Keeping us Victorians from having trash scores :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

The scores were still trash, but at least we had pride in one player. :sad:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

No match for the mighty NSW team though BULK :warner1


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Another superb batting display from Lancashire the last few days. How Peter Moores got the job with our batting averages I'll never know. Come back Katich! At least Moores is used to batting collapses before he takes over the England job.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Check out this catch taken by Chris Lynn yesterday, great bat btw.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

A visual summarisation of the last Ashes:


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

England back to their very best.

Loving the 'new' team, guys...

55/6


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Last time we broke you this badly it took 16 years to win back the Ashes. How long is it going to take this time?


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Freaking awesome MI pip RR to qualify with a last ball six.

IPL never disappoints. Cricket at its best !


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

This is the ODI team England should have:
Kieswetter (batsman only)
Hales
Root
Taylor
Patel
Morgan
Buttler
Jordan
Woakes
Finn 
Tredwell

Nice youthful team and fearless stroke makers


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Last time we broke you this badly it took 16 years to win back the Ashes. How long is it going to take this time?


With Cook, Moores and Downton in charge I can see it going longer than that...


enaldo


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

*Why the hell was the thread title changed to this crap "READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread?"

And DarthSimian is right, btw*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Because Ready Steady Cook sponsors us.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

How can you not like that thread title? It's hilarious.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Why the hell was the thread title changed to this crap "READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread?"
> 
> And DarthSimian is right, btw*


Hehe.

So, who are you rooting for this year's IPL? KXIP has the best chance to win and they seem well balanced !


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

I'm going for Delhi, KP has them playing some good cricket...

Anyway, it's between CSK or KXIP for me. King's XI have a superb batting lineup and CSK are always good. It was also good to see Yusuf Pathan actually make a great innings like in previous season, fucking brilliant knock from him.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> I'm going for Delhi, KP has them playing some good cricket...
> 
> Anyway, it's between CSK or KXIP for me. King's XI have a superb batting lineup and CSK are always good. It was also good to see Yusuf Pathan actually make a great innings like in previous season, fucking brilliant knock from him.


:lol

Poor Delhi, they never can get their combination right. Even Gary Kirsten couldn't help them.

Yeah, KKR and MI have late surges. But, it will be between CSK and KXIP, I think. Though MI can quite easily pip CSK in their home-ground in the playoffs.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*



DarthSimian said:


> Hehe.
> 
> So, who are you rooting for this year's IPL? KXIP has the best chance to win and they seem well balanced !


*KXIP, especially coz of Sultan of Multan: Virender Sehwag
KKR is my second favorite. CSK must not win anyway!*


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *KXIP, especially coz of Sultan of Multan: Virender Sehwag
> KKR is my second favorite. CSK must not win anyway!*


Yeah, CSK is in a downward trend anyway. And, they play MI in Mumbai. Tough chances !

I don't like KXIP chances in Kolkatta - primarily Aussies will get choked by the spin.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

http://www.cricket.com.au/news-list...ts-progressing-with-australia-and-new-zealand fpalm


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

What's everyone's 11 for the 1st test against India then? here's mine
Robson 
Cook (C)
Ballance
Bell
Root
Ali
Prior (WK)
Stokes
Broad
Plunkett
Anderson


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Best chance for Cook to regain some form, if he does not win against this Indian team then he should resign or be sacked as captain because he would not get anymore weaker side than this Indian side.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Nobody watching India/England?


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*



RAVEN said:


> Nobody watching India/England?


Hey mate, watching religiously. Just not discussing it here 

Find better discussion at other places.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Nice to see England being consistent against tailenders...

Also Cook, another fantastic innings!


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Very bad pitch, nothing for the bowlers. Seems like it will be a draw


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

What an awesome day of Cricket! So refreshing after the dull Trent Bridge pitch. 

Amazing knock by Rahane, deserving of the honours' board.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Cook's obviously spent, I just wish we had powerful people at the top of the game that could make a big decision. I agreed with the KP dropping, even if the way it was gone about was classless. However, it was a big call. Backing Cook in the process was the wrong one, but things happen. It's how you respond that's key. The ECW keeping silent does no one any favors. They've not publicly backed Cook and he's obviously of the impression he can stay as long as he wants. Another defeat in the next two test matches should see his reign come to an end and Broad installed as Captain until we next play Test Cricket.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Cook gets dropped and then loses his concentration and technique that he has developed over the last couple of games and goes for 79. He had so many inside edges, and outside, plus some drops. Just seemed that he actually had some luck to get him to 100, but he was just all over the place after that first dropped catch. 

Still, I want big hundreds from Ballance and Bell again. Get that score soaring!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*










Forget England V India. 

Thankyou Mahela, amazing career. Him and Sanga scored over 6000 runs together in tests, and what an incredible photo of them in their final ever partnership. More than team mates, these guys were brothers.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Only Pakistan.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Kevin Pietersen's book, one word...

Depressing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

phil hughes has been hit in the head by a sean abbott bouncer, swayed a bit and then collapsed face first. needed mouth to mouth and has been taken off unconscious. helicopter at the scg now to take him to hospital. horrific scenes.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> phil hughes has been hit in the head by a sean abbott bouncer, swayed a bit and then collapsed face first. needed mouth to mouth and has been taken off unconscious. helicopter at the scg now to take him to hospital. horrific scenes.


Unbelievably scary. Poor bloke, critical condition.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> phil hughes has been hit in the head by a sean abbott bouncer, swayed a bit and then collapsed face first. needed mouth to mouth and has been taken off unconscious. helicopter at the scg now to take him to hospital. horrific scenes.


Just shows how bloody courageous those blokes are facing balls at up to 150km/h. Hope he's recover goes well. Feel for both he and Sean Abbott. Terrible for both of them and their careers.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Big Bash starting in December. I'll be watching again this year! I was supporting Sydney Thunder last year along with a certain small eyed friend of mine. Noticed he's switched to Sydney Lightening though :evil


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Horrible news. Hope to God he pulls through.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Still in an induced coma in intensive care today. Horrific.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Life support turned off, Phillip Hughes has passed away aged just 25.

Devastating.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Absolutely devastating news. Can't actually believe it.

I feel so bad for Sean Abbott, fuck knows what he's going through right now.


----------



## D-Generation Y (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Tragic News, Was a very talented Cricketer.

A sad day for Australian and world Cricket

RIP Phillip Hughes


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Such Horrible, horrible news.

RIP Phil Hughes .


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Just awful. RIP.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Horrible scenario for all involved. RIP Hughes.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

The single most devastating thing to happen in Cricket? Got to be up there.

One life lost, countless others ruined, no more so than the Mum and Sister who were there live to witness it and Sean Abbott, the bowler who delivered the ball. He'll need everyone's support and more, because like I've said to Oncall, he won't ever be the same after the last couple of days.

Tragic. Rest well Phil Hughes, forever Not Out.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

To think this happended to an international cricketer, where he would have access to all the top doctors around and it couldn't help. Incredibly scary and just desperately sad news. RIP.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Fucking hell this is depressing.

RIP Phil Hughes


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Horrible news to wake up to, RIP Phil Hughes, thoughts are with his family and friends

Thoughts also with Sean Abbott, can't imagine what he is going through


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

RIP Hughesy!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: READY, STEADY, ALASTAIR COOK's Cricket Discussion Thread*

Thread name change please


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Absolutely horrible news. Just awful.

RIP Phil Hughes.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

What an absolute tragic accident. RIP Phil Hughes. 

I really hope Sean Abbott is also given the support he needs, I can't begin to imagine how he is feeling.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

horrible. the worst thing to happen in cricket. just a tragic, tragic accident. feel so bad for hughes' family, the teammates, the guys like warner who went through the ranks with him, and of course sean abbott. it would be horrible to lose two fine young cricketers to such a freak occurrence.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Closest I'd been to tears in a long time, until I saw this and I couldn't stop myself.










R.I.P. Hughesy


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Holy shit that picture.

Tugs at my heart strings.


----------



## Chokeline (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

This is why bouncer should be banned in Cricket.
RIP Phillip Hughes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

no it isn't.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



Chokeline said:


> This is why bouncer should be banned in Cricket.
> RIP Phillip Hughes.


Spoken like a bloke who's never watched a day of cricket in his life.


----------



## Chokeline (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



Rush said:


> Spoken like a bloke who's never watched a day of cricket in his life.


No I am an ex-cricketer,used to play it a lot in school days and I know how devastating a bouncer can be if it hits the arteries.They should implement new rules penalizing the bouncer.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



Chokeline said:


> No I am an ex-cricketer,used to play it a lot in school days and I know how devastating a bouncer can be if it hits the arteries.They should implement new rules penalizing the bouncer.


No you're not. If you had ever played the game you'd know the merits of the bouncer and the relative little risk it poses to a batsman. This is a freak accident, far from the norm.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



Chokeline said:


> This is why bouncer should be banned in Cricket.


Felt it was only a matter of time before someone would say this, whether it be on WF, or on the TV news, or in the newspapers.

It was an unfortunate tragic accident, nothing more. We should all mourn Phil Hughes and give Sean Abbott the support he needs, as I said before, I couldn't imagine what the dude is going through, devastating stuff.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Ban the bouncer claims are ludicrous and are always from people who lack knowledge of the sport of cricket. It was one freak accident. A couple of centimetres to the left or right and Hughes goes on to make a century and play for Australia next week.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



AwSmash said:


> Closest I'd been to tears in a long time, until I saw this and I couldn't stop myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus christ AwSmash.

That tipped me over the edge


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



Devastated.  He went to my high school, and I remember him coming back for visits when he started cricket. I can't believe it. Rest in peace Hughesy, gone too soon. I hope Abbott is looked after.


----------



## Chokeline (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



AwSmash said:


> *Ban the bouncer claims are ludicrous and are always from people who lack knowledge of the sport of cricket.* It was one freak accident. A couple of centimetres to the left or right and Hughes goes on to make a century and play for Australia next week.


So as per your skewed opinion,Richard Hadlee has no knowledge of cricket and sooner or later many more cricketers would be calling for penalty on bouncers.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Just horrific. You expect fatalities in boxing & motor racing, but cricket?! Sean Abbott must be inconsolable right now. Poor kid. Just a horrible one in a billion freak occurrence. Calls for "ban bouncers" are just silly. At the end of the day, you're dealing with a rock solid object wizzing around at high speeds. No matter how small, that will always carry a risk. I wouldn't be against them looking into some sort of protective device for the neck area though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

changing the rules due to a tragic accident is just terrible. 

banning the bouncer just ruins a game of cricket. what are you going to do, put it on off stump all game? you'll get slaughtered. a bouncer is designed to disrupt the batsman and get in their head. it's an intimidation technique. no one goes out there to purposely injure another player.

there's errant tackles in other sports that seriously injure players, should they remove it too?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



Chokeline said:


> So as per your skewed opinion,Richard Hadlee has no knowledge of cricket and sooner or later many more cricketers would calling for penalty on bouncers.


Hadlee has never called for a ban on bouncers. The only time he made comment on anything broaching the topic was when Brett Lee was peppering Piers Morgan ie pace bowler vs out of shape tv personality who can barely hold a bat.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*






Touching stuff.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



Stiffy said:


> Touching stuff.


watched this earlier and had a good old fashioned cry. it's horrifying to think that i was watching the live stream when it happened. the picture of abbott with phil's head in his hands. just truly horrible.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Don't see any reason why bouncers should be banned. What happened was truly unfortunate and there can be measures taken to protect the batsmen without banning bouncers.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Inevitable that there'd be an exaggerated response to this as far as the 'bouncer' is concerned. It's understandable but it's not right.

This is a tragedy, but an incredibly rare one, and a freak accident. All sports carry elements of risk. If you looked at banning anything that carried a risk or caused one freak accident, sport would be so watered down.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Remember seeing him in the 1st Ashes test at Trent Bridge he was a wonderful player and batted with the tail superbly well, Sad day for Cricket and the world of Sport in general just hope this doesn't lead to the game becoming too protective it was a freak and tragic accident


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Would Phil Hughes want the bouncer banned? He does not seem the type of person who would. He and his family seem to be a total class act, taking on both their grief whilst trying to help Abbott through his.

There's been a lot of great coverage over here, almost all-day coverage on SSN and lots on other news channels. A lot of good articles on newspaper websites, including by Paul Hayward. He says himself that Cricket won't ever feel the same and it'll take a long time for Australia to recover and stop being haunted by the last two days. The first test without him, whenever that is, will be terrible. The loss is so sudden that there is no chance of celebrating his life, it's just so cruel.

Even for me, an evil Pom, this has been a heartbreaking day. For me, the picture posted earlier and the collection of images of players leaving the hospital did it for me. 

Just a harrowing day for Cricket and sport in general. I don't think anything will be the same for a long time going forward but one day we'll look back on his life in fondness and the bouncer will be bowled without the thought of Phil Hughes burned into our minds. I'm just not sure that day will be anytime soon.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Great post Emperor, today has put the Ashes rivalry aside as cricket mourns Phillip who knows it might even make the next Ashes series a lot more friendly and a tribute to this young man's short life, Hughes's family have been class acts so far in how they have dealt with Abbott I just hope they now get the privacy they deserve to mourn there son and brothers passing next Thursday's 1st test with India will be very emotional but seriously if Australia get hammered within 3 days no1 would blame them considering what's been on there minds in the build up to this series


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

i would be incredibly surprised if there's a first test, let alone a series.

this will hurt for a long, long time.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

My prays go out to his family and friends R.I.P Phillip Hughes.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

RIP Phil Hughes and thoughts to Sean Abbot I hope he can get through this and carry on playing one day.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Didn't know much about him, but awful to hear about this.  RIP


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

I'm really not looking forward to any cricket this summer at this stage. I'll be surprised if they call the entire series against India off, but I also don't think anyone will be excited for it.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

I really hope the first test goes ahead. Dedicate the match to Phil Hughes' legacy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

I'll be very surprised if they called anything off. Would be better off calling the first day of the first test Phil Hughes Day (for here on out) and raising money for victims of traumatic brain injuries, similar to how the 3rd day of the Sydney test is Jane McGrath day to raise money for breast cancer.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

The problem comes that the funeral may be held during the test and they'd all want to be there. Also, cricket is a mental game. Are you telling me guys like David Warner would be able to go out to the middle and bat after what has happened? It will only have been a week and that's way too soon after something like this.

If it does go ahead, I expect players will be given the choice of whether to play and monitored closely as to how they are bearing up. This Aussie team is around the same sort of age now and a lot of them have grown up around eachother. That makes it even more of a special case.


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Apparently the injury that Hughes sustained has only happened 100 times in Australia and only twice in cricket


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



> It’s a tragedy of circumstance that’s left our game in tatters,
> A happening that makes us ask just how much cricket matters.
> A young man lost so suddenly without a rhyme or reason,
> How does one accept that Phillip Hughes has played his final season?
> ...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Sakes Rush, did you have to post that?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

I did the #putoutyourbats thing.










Just reminds me why I love sport, amidst all the darkness, some light has emerged from the cricketing, and sporting world responding to such a tragedy. I just hope Sean Abbott can see that light.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*






Clarkey :clap


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

http://soundcloud.com/eltonjohndotcom/elton-johns-phill-huges-dedication/s-dmbuP

:jose


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

That Clarke statement is one of the most painful I've ever seen a sportsman deliver. There is no way you should have to talk about a friend and teammate in the past tense like that. It's horrific. 

I know the old guard think the Test can go on, but I see no way that it can. There is no way they were be in any mental shape to take to the field. Putting things back a week would be best for everybody. Let the funeral pass and let the players then try to process it a bit more. The first test will still be tough, but at least there will be a little more time and healing done.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

to the surprise of no one, the first test has been postponed, with hughes' funeral/state memorial to be held on the wednesday.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Funeral held Wednesday, State Memorial is separate, to be held at a later date (after the test series, I'm guessing).

Right decision all round.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



Kiz said:


> http://soundcloud.com/eltonjohndotcom/elton-johns-phill-huges-dedication/s-dmbuP
> 
> :jose


Good man. Classy. Presumably to an American audience who knew nothing about it so not looking for some kinda good publicity pop. Just a cricket fan being a good soul.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



Stiffy said:


> Clarkey :clap


A difficult watch. Ashes rivalry means nothing at a time like this. I've always liked Clarke. Classy bloke & damn fine cricketer. I saw him make 100 at Old Trafford a year and a half ago or so. Pulled that Oz side through single-handedly at times & we probably would have lost that test if it wasn't for the Manchester weather!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



Kiz said:


> to the surprise of no one, the first test has been postponed, with hughes' funeral/state memorial to be held on the wednesday.


A good decision.

I know it might be too early to say this but I really have a concern about the players when the test series starts. Hopefully they can play well when they return to the field.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

An umpire at a cricket match in the Israeli city of Ashdod has died after being hit by a ball, reports say. 2 deaths in 1 week ? Mental


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Both the Sydney Cricket Ground & Adelaide Oval will be thrown open to the public on Wednesday for the funeral of Phillip Hughes, which will be broadcast live from his hometown of Macksville.

Perfect way for a send-off imo..


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Double post: Adelaide test to be played on the 9th.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

the funeral will be live on channel 9 on wednesday too

plenty of tears will be shed


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

i cant watch this. i tried to, and it just doesnt feel right. it was obviously agreed upon by the family to share it with the public, but i just felt so uncomfortable watching it.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Feels weird watching this. It's very sad but doesn't feel right.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

I watched the start but felt the same way and turned off.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



ALEKS KOLAROV'S CHRISTMAS CAROLS said:


> i cant watch this. i tried to, and it just doesnt feel right. it was obviously agreed upon by the family to share it with the public, but i just felt so uncomfortable watching it.


This. I tried, but just couldn't watch it. It did not feel right at all.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Adelaide test Australia XI:

Chris Rogers
David Warner
Shane Watson
Michael Clarke (c)
Steve Smith
Mitchell Marsh
Brad Haddin
Mitchell Johnson
Peter Siddle
Ryan Harris
Nathan Lyon
Josh Hazlewood (12th)

Phillip Hughes (13th) :mj2


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Is this a common thing among tragic deaths of sporting stars to have their funerals broadcasted live on television? Something very off about watching it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Wow, didn't know that there were Cricket fans here!

The Philip Hughes tragedy was just terrible, you wouldn't expect anything to happen like that on the pitch. So tragic. Guy didn't even fulfil his potential and was only 25 

RIP Mate, #63NotOut


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Rogers needs to get dropped. He's done.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Watto ut

No idea how he managed to get a spot in this side again. Can't stand him.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Clarkey :cheer :cheer


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Virat Kohli bama4

Match could still go anyway. Or not. We likely won't win due to our WOAT bowling attack.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Going to be a draw or Australia win. Not enough time for India to get enough of a lead and bowl us out imo.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

If Warner goes out early then we could be rolled. Clarke uses his bat as a walking stick now.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Sean Abbot raeping Queensland. Was on 6-9 before. Well done, son.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

I feel the umpiring in this match has been brilliant except for this day.

There's alot of decisions that should've been given, and there's one that shouldn't. The bowl didn't hit Dhawan's gloves on the way to his shoulder I don't think and Lyon's ball to Vijay should've definitely been given lbw.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*










:mj2


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

great game of cricket. Test cricket beats them all


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Nessler said:


> great game of cricket. Test cricket beats them all



+1.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

So Cook's finally been sacked. Whilst it was about time, and he's certainly got his faults England fans have got to get behind the lad now, as a batsmen and a bloke (maybe not test skipper). I firmly believe that he's just the unfortunate middle man in an uncompromising situation between some of the plebs running English cricket. Even KP said in his book, Cook's not a bad guy. I reckon he's officially scrambled by all the voices in his ear. It shouldn't be forgotten Alistair Cook whilst not the prettiest is fucking good batsmen, should he work his form out he'll smash every English batting record there is. He's only 30, and has 25 test centuries to his name - he could get nearly 40. So lets back him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

He's only been removed as ODI captain, hasn't he? Hopefully he's still test captain for our sake.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

watson: 101 innings, 4 100's at 35, and batting at 3
haddin: 102 innings, 4 100's at 34.

both mid to late 30's in age, and in ordinary form. surely there comes a time soon where a thanks but no thanks is offered. i dont think we can have someone like watson playing at 3.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

I think Haddin needs to stay for leadership purposes for a bit longer. Watson offers none of that and really shouldn't be a number three though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



Seven Days of Kolo said:


> He's only been removed as ODI captain, hasn't he? Hopefully he's still test captain for our sake.


Yeah. The stubborn, selfish little cock end should've walked away from this role a while ago. His record's been dire in one day format for so long. Hopefully relinquishing this role will take some pressure off him and help him in the test cricket.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Damn, if India got 200 or more, they may have won. 6 down while chasing 127 against INDIA :lol


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

We were going home early one way or another. :evil


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Taking a bit of a risk there sacking Cook 2 months before the World Cup, they should have done it months ago.



ALEKS KOLAROV'S CHRISTMAS CAROLS said:


> watson: 101 innings, 4 100's at 35, and batting at 3
> haddin: 102 innings, 4 100's at 34.
> 
> both mid to late 30's in age, and in ordinary form. surely there comes a time soon where a thanks but no thanks is offered. i dont think we can have someone like watson playing at 3.





Seven Days of Kolo said:


> I think Haddin needs to stay for leadership purposes for a bit longer. Watson offers none of that and really shouldn't be a number three though.


Finding someone who can bat in your top 6 and give you 10+ overs of quality fast-medium bowling is one of the rarest things in cricket and unless Mitchell Marsh (he's injured isn't he?) is ready to fill Watson’s shoes dropping him entirely might not be the best idea. 

You’re much better off retaining him in the side and dropping him down the batting order. We for example are still struggling to find the right balance since Kallis retired; so much easier to do that with a quality all-rounder in the side.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

I'd have had him batting at six, only because we don't have many beating down the door to get into the team. He's likely to break down if he bowls too often.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



ALEKS KOLAROV'S CHRISTMAS CAROLS said:


> watson: 101 innings, 4 100's at 35, and batting at 3
> haddin: 102 innings, 4 100's at 34.
> 
> both mid to late 30's in age, and in ordinary form. surely there comes a time soon where a thanks but no thanks is offered. i dont think we can have someone like watson playing at 3.





Seven Days of Kolo said:


> I think Haddin needs to stay for leadership purposes for a bit longer. Watson offers none of that and really shouldn't be a number three though.



This. I think Haddin should probably be dropped, but we really do need him for leadership purposes right now. Wade can enter the team for Haddin in the next year or so. We do probably need someone who is better with the gloves than Wade, but unless someone really makes a statement in the next year, he's the best option we've got.

Watson does need to be replaced, but if Mitch Marsh is injured (along with a couple of others) I'm not sure if he can be dropped in the next game. Watson does certainly need to be dropped in the next year though.

For boxing day imo the team should look like:

IN:
Faulkner (best option we've got and will go okay)
Harris
Cowan

OUT:
M. Marsh (if injured)
Starc (he's a one day player and that's it)
S. Marsh

Warner
Rogers
Cowan
Smith
Faulkner
Watson
Haddin
Johnson
Harris
Lyon
Hazlewood

What will happen?

Warner
Rogers
Watson
S. Marsh
Smith
Henriques (they just don't seem to like Faulkner in the Test side. Henriques isn't bad either tbf)
Haddin
Johnson
Harris
Lyon
Hazlewood


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Wait nvm. Burns just confirmed to be in for M. Marsh. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Probably not the best option, but still... :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Joe Burns has already been selected to replace Mitch Marsh.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

So I guess the question is what will Watson do in Melbourne? Hammy or calf? :brodgers


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

What's Australias World Cup squad looking like?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Morgan told he can't select KP, it is a joke the way they treat KP so he was honest about a few things in his book so what he's a matchwinner


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Morgan told he can't select KP, it is a joke the way they treat KP so he was honest about a few things in his book so what he's a matchwinner


Its that Paul Downton who is behind all that.The guy is a first class tosspot,Was a shite cricketer aswell,Even worse as a decision maker


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Morgan told he can't select KP, it is a joke the way they treat KP so he was honest about a few things in his book so what he's a matchwinner


Absolute joke. KP is still one of England's best batsman - if not their best.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

I like that they still claim it to be a cricketing decision to move forward.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

I was out last night so I couldn't watch the BBL but I saw this on my facebook newsfeed and just.. well..

I feel like it deserves to be posted here for people who have not seen it yet.






:Jordan


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Best bit was the reaction shot of the commentary team.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

It's good that I didn't have Maxwell as a top scorer because it that shit happened to me ontop of Kallis going out for 3 I would've been 'gg sportsbet'


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

:lmao dhoni has retired from test cricket with immediate effect

what is it with players running away while losing to us?


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

*Good riddance Dhoni!
Overrated as fuck! He was the John Cena of Indian cricket. *


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Kohli >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>








>>>>>>>>>.












>>



















>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dhoni.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Maybe Dhoni should go captain Brisbane. :evil


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



cricket.com.au said:


> Exiled Kevin Pietersen has offered his services to play against the England cricket team during their tour of Australia next week.
> 
> England are due to face a Prime Minister's XI in Canberra on Wednesday as a warm-up to the tri-series against India and Australia (the game will be streamed live on cricket.com.au), and Pietersen said he was keen to replace Mike Hussey, who has been forced to withdraw with a calf injury.
> 
> ...


http://www.cricket.com.au/news/kp-puts-his-hand-up-to-play-for-australia-against-england/2015-01-11

:lmao This has to happen.



BkB Hulk said:


> Maybe Dhoni should go captain Brisbane. :evil


Only saw this now, but :jose.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Am I the only one that can't stand Glenn Maxwell? He is the most hopeless overrated cricketer we have ever had.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Bell
Ali
JT
Root
Morgan
Buttler
Woakes
Broad
Anderson
Tredwell
Finn/Jordan

Not a bad WC line up for England Bell will be a better player alongside Ali its vital we have a guy who can bat the majority of the overs


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



Haydosgooner said:


> Am I the only one that can't stand Glenn Maxwell? He is the most hopeless overrated cricketer we have ever had.


No one likes Maxwell. He's an overrated cunt.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Charles Coalville always has been and always will be a knob.

Thats my cricketing thought for the day.


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Is anybody going to a world cup game ? I'm going to the final in Melbourne, I'm stoked, Already got my ticket , Got my official hat in the mail, Life is good,

It still feels a bit surreal, I'm still in the denial stage but it's still a while away so that's probably a good thing, 

If Australia doesn't make it i'm hoping new Zealand will but i'll enjoy it regardless of who's playing, I've never been to a cricket game before so it will be a new experience, 

I took an unintentional hiatus from cricket so i'm going to need to start watching more games and seeing what's what and who's who, 

at any rate look forward to the many, many photo's I upload from the game ect, you will all love my coverage I promise


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

I don't watch much ODI cricket but I think it could well be an Australia V NZ final. That'd be quite the spectacle in the MCG.

I thought about it the other day, its shaping up to be quite the tasty tournament. Aussies have a strong team and are at home, same can be said for NZ, they've been playing really well for a while now. With Kholi India will always be a threat, Sri Lanka will play well, even England might pull a few surprises.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Might go to a few games idk. Went to a couple of days at the Sydney test this year, i generally prefer doing that than going to the shorter forms of the game. 

Australia, South Africa or the dark horse Sri lanka imo.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

I already plunged a decent sum on Seth Efrica to win the world cup. They have a good blend of youth and experience and Amla and de villiers are still churning out the runs, and they will be keen to finally get rid of their "chokers" tag. Australia have too many passengers in their side e.g. Maxwell, Watson, Hauritz) while clarke is fighting just to be fit and runs risk of re-injuring himself once again. Nz look okay but Taylor isn't scoring runs atm and too much pressure will be on B. Mccallum, bowling stocks look okay but not world class and won't strike fear into opposition batsman like the likes of Steyn and Johnson. I expect they'll lose honorably in the semi's a la 1992. India are too shit away from home, so they are zero threat and I don't really rate the others at all


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

I'd like to congratulate Nathan Hauritz on his reselection.


----------



## Esskayb (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Glad to see they brought back the quarter finals and ditched that horrible super 8 format they had going on in previous World Cup tournaments.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

plainly ignoring that nz have one of the best cricketers in the world named kane williamson


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Only scored a few double tons in the past year. Pretty average if you ask me. :evil

I had him in my fantasy side last World Cup. I was about two years early on him.

India's record away from home isn't as bad as it once was, their batsmen performed well in the test series, and they're more suited to ODI cricket than test cricket. Silly to write them off too.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Australia, South Africa, New Zealand, India and Sri Lanka all very good chances imo. New Zealand and Sri Lanka will probably go under the radar, but they have some very good cricketers. New Zealand in particular. That Williamson innings vs. Sri Lanka :moyes1.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Anyone seen the South Africa Vs. West Indies scorecard? I don't think it's real. With one over to go they (South Africa) are 436-1. 3 Centuries and de Villiers hits the fastest ODI century ever, off just 31 balls. Unbelievable.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Don't watch a hell of a lot of non Australian cricket but I was somehow lucky enough to see Corey Anderson break the record a year ago and now AB breaking it again. 

Magnificent stuff.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



Rush said:


> No one likes Maxwell. He's an overrated cunt.


Why I asked "am I the only one" is beyond me. You're right, everyone (outside of Vic) hates him and rightfully so. :laugh:


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> Anyone seen the South Africa Vs. West Indies scorecard? I don't think it's real. With one over to go they (South Africa) are 436-1. 3 Centuries and de Villiers hits the fastest ODI century ever, off just 31 balls. Unbelievable.


Amazing innings, AB was out for 149 off 44 balls in the end - 439/3 overall. Amla was not out for 153 and Rossouw made 128 so they didn't do too badly either. 

It helped that the Wanderers is at high altitude, the ground dimensions are quite small and the Windies are pretty young and shit right now but that man's a freak non the less, playing reverse sweeps off 140km/h deliveries.

They did a pink day fund raising initiative for breast cancer sufferers as well, so those sponsors will rightfully pay through the ass in donations for the multitude of boundaries that were hit.


----------



## Esskayb (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Records seemed to be broken left and right in one day cricket these days in both the 50 overs and twenty twenty matches. 

I'm really looking forward to the World Cup, maybe more records will be broken during the tournament.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...road-tells-minimum-wage-workers-10005845.html

Millionaire Stuart Broad putting his bid in for the most astronomically stupid tweet of the century, as he informs brits on minimum wage to stay humble.

:wheresthatstuartbroadcuntsmiley


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Top effort from Broad to make the boos worldwide.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

The bloke would struggle to win a popularity contest against a nonce and Katie Hopkins.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

NZ to take the cup.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

How does the draw work? I fancy NZ and the Aussies if they're on opposite sides of the draw. Will they end up playing each other on the way to the final?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



SUPER HANS said:


> How does the draw work? I fancy NZ and the Aussies if they're on opposite sides of the draw. Will they end up playing each other on the way to the final?


They're in the same group so they'll play each other at least once, then the rest depends on results.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/bl...ne-destroying-cricket-legacy?CMP=share_btn_tw

an outstanding article on how much we suffer with the ineptitude of channel 9 each summer


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

But everybody must love listening to how Mark Taylor went fishing last night.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

I thought this was only for discussion on PH, sorry i don't visit this section often, my bad hulk.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

I see the channel 9 article in the Guardian has already been posted. Bring in the Bash commentary team pls.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

*Is there an official ICC World Cup discussion thread?
And no offense, but could we rename this thread now? RIP PH, much respect, but the show must go on. This is time for WC 2015*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

just use this thread


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Marvelous effort Finch.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Good luck chasing that down Poms, pretty extraordinary hat trick by Finn though. :lol


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

*Then rename this thread to ICC World Cup 2015 Discussion.
Past is past. With all due respect, PH is gone. Tribute has been paid. Now focus on present. Make the thread about the current event. The Biggest Event in the world of Cricket. The WrestleMania of Cricket. *


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

not that it matters, this is the only cricket thread around


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *The Biggest Event in the world of Cricket. The WrestleMania of Cricket. *


we're still several months from the ashes


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



Seb said:


> we're still several months from the ashes


*LOLAshes is not even half as big as INDIA vs PAKISTAN matches :flip*


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Thread needs renaming, lol @ people who think Ashes is bigger than Pak Vs India matches


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

Chuckled at Morgan getting a duck again. Can't buy a run.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*

I know a few guys who have traveled across to Adelaide for the game today. Probably the biggest game of the tournament outside of the final, and a great venue to have it in.



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Then rename this thread to ICC World Cup 2015 Discussion.
> Past is past. With all due respect, PH is gone. Tribute has been paid. Now focus on present. Make the thread about the current event. The Biggest Event in the world of Cricket. The WrestleMania of Cricket. *


Why in the world would it need changing? It's the cricket thread; we don't need to name each event in the description. The Hughes change was to pay tribute to a life. It can be changed for fun throughout and will be, but surely you don't need a separate thread for a whole new event when it's no different to discussing any other series in here.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Rest In Peace Phillip Hughes 1988-2014 (Cricket Discussion)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Why in the world would it need changing? It's the cricket thread; we don't need to name each event in the description. The Hughes change was to pay tribute to a life. It can be changed for fun throughout and will be, but surely you don't need a separate thread for a whole new event when it's no different to discussing any other series in here.


*It has already been a while since the demise of PH. CWC is the biggest event in the sport. Why not change the thread title now? This is the right time.*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion - English Captaincy Candidates Apply Within (Preferably Non-English)*

I think you overestimate how much a lot of countries care about the World Cup, especially with how interest in fifty over cricket is plummeting in some places.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion - English Captaincy Candidates Apply Within (Preferably Non-English)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I think you overestimate how much a lot of countries care about the World Cup, especially with how interest in fifty over cricket is plummeting in some places.


*Au contraire, you underestimate the impact of cricket on the lives of the millions.. and millions of fans all over the world. Especially in the sub-continent which consists of the largest audience and strongest market. *


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion - English Captaincy Candidates Apply Within (Preferably Non-English)*

No, I understand how much they love it. It's becoming more of a niche market over time though, and I specifically didn't mention the sub-continent because I'm aware of its appeal to them. It's why it's a sell out in Adelaide between two non-host nations. It's not considered as big of an event to others though.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion - English Captaincy Candidates Apply Within (Preferably Non-English)*



BkB Hulk said:


> No, I understand how much they love it. It's becoming more of a niche market over time though, and I specifically didn't mention the sub-continent because I'm aware of its appeal to them. It's why it's a sell out in Adelaide between two non-host nations. It's not considered as big of an event to others though.


*You're mistaking evolution with 'becoming niche' market.
It was niche market when only England vs Australia matches happened in the 19th century and matches went on for unlimited period, with players piling up records.

Today Cricket is continuously evolving. T20, which was once a perfect example of "niche" is now becoming more mainstream than ever. Having said that, ICC as well as the players and teams are trying their best not to overlook Tests and ODIs completely. The matches are getting more exciting, the level of competition is rising and more countries are becoming associates.*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion - English Captaincy Candidates Apply Within (Preferably Non-English)*

No. I'm aware of TV ratings and attendance declines. Part of the evolution is ODI's popularity dropping off in important markets. Whilst the likes of Afghanistan are growing and India, Pakistan and Sri Lanka remain strong, attention has fallen greatly in other key areas. ODI is in the stage of its cycle where its in decline in places, which is why the number of ODIs have been dropped in many series to accommodate for the more popular T20.

While ODIs have evolved in their style of play, even arguably the best team containing the best player (South Africa and AB) have seen ratings and attendances drop. T20 is newer, fresher, and easier to market, and is directly comparable to ODI cricket. ODI has been in decline for a while, and its market space is shrinking with the growth of T20 cricket entering that market.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Cricket Discussion - English Captaincy Candidates Apply Within (Preferably Non-English)*

Great total posted by India there, either Pakistan is gonna win in style or they're gonna lose really badly, I'm getting a "Germany/Brazil" FIFA world cup semi final type feel in this match for some reason.

Kohli was an absolute badass in his innings, shame that Raina couldn't get to 100


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Cricket Discussion - English Captaincy Candidates Apply Within (Preferably Non-English)*

zimbabwe have put in a hell of an effort against the saffers. need 104 off 55 now though with 4 wickets in hand. had to restrict the saffers a lot more than they did when they had them in a great position


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Cricket Discussion - English Captaincy Candidates Apply Within (Preferably Non-English)*



BkB Hulk said:


> No. I'm aware of TV ratings and attendance declines. Part of the evolution is ODI's popularity dropping off in important markets. Whilst the likes of Afghanistan are growing and India, Pakistan and Sri Lanka remain strong, attention has fallen greatly in other key areas. ODI is in the stage of its cycle where its in decline in places, which is why the number of ODIs have been dropped in many series to accommodate for the more popular T20.
> 
> While ODIs have evolved in their style of play, even arguably the best team containing the best player (South Africa and AB) have seen ratings and attendances drop. T20 is newer, fresher, and easier to market, and is directly comparable to ODI cricket. ODI has been in decline for a while, and its market space is shrinking with the growth of T20 cricket entering that market.


*Well cannibalism was expected in ODIs market share with the growing popularity of T20 and the fact that the latter has shorter similar format with more thrills. However, the whole market has grown overall. Which means ODIs are more popular than before.



Anyway, great performance by Team India today.
The greatest running streak in the history of sports-entertainment:

India 6-0 Pakistan @ ICC CWC :cool2*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I prefer to realise that was India's first win in Australia in nearly 3 months :banderas


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Indian cricket fans make me laugh, well some of them anyway. Some are actually intelligent.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

King Kenny said:


> Indian cricket fans make me laugh, well some of them anyway. Some are actually intelligent.


Some are mind bogglingly fucking stupid though.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Cricket Discussion - English Captaincy Candidates Apply Within (Preferably Non-English)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I think you overestimate how much a lot of countries care about the World Cup, especially with how interest in fifty over cricket is plummeting in some places.


Notsureifsrs.JPEG

Estimates say that this tournament will be watched by a television audience of upwards of 2.5 billion in more than 200 countries and territories, 2.2 billion watched india win the WC last time. The total reach for the telecast is 2.9 billion people, or about 40 per cent of the world's population.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*LOLAussies and LOLPoms mad about the fact that fans worldwide care more for Team India. 

Also, last time I checked, when Poms and Aussies played outside their little islands, they were getting their asses handed to them by Sri Lanka and Pakistan.

:heston*


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *LOLAussies and LOLPoms mad about the fact that fans worldwide care more for Team India.
> 
> Also, last time I checked, when Poms and Aussies played outside their little islands, they were getting their asses handed to them by Sri Lanka and Pakistan.
> 
> :heston*


That Pakistan tour was beautiful. But, no one took the rap for it, Australia was awful as fuck. 

Poms are shit. Don't need to say any more than that.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

An Indian fan having a go at another team's away form?

top kek


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

flat track bullies


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

God™ said:


> An Indian fan having a go at another team's away form?
> 
> top kek


They are the worst traveler's. Pretty sure MS Dhoni has the worst away record as a captain too.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

God™ said:


> An Indian fan having a go at another team's away form?
> 
> top kek





King Kenny said:


> flat track bullies





Tavernicus said:


> They are the worst traveler's. Pretty sure MS Dhoni has the worst away record as a captain too.


*LOL @ flat track bully comment.
Every damn team prepares tracks according to their strengths, including Poms and Aussies.

In neutral venues (UAE), Australia got raped by Pakistan.
Last Champions Trophy was in England & Wales, not in the subcontinent. Yet there was one team which was undefeated, and eventually the winner: India

Poms and Aussies were so pissed (especially many jabronies here) that they started calling it Jobber's trophy :lmao*


----------



## Mr T_712 (Feb 11, 2015)

Anyone looking forward to who's winning ICC cricket world in Austrialia and New Zealand.

I am.


----------



## Mr T_712 (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *LOLAussies and LOLPoms mad about the fact that fans worldwide care more for Team India.
> 
> Also, last time I checked, when Poms and Aussies played outside their little islands, they were getting their asses handed to them by Sri Lanka and Pakistan.
> 
> :heston*


Nope that never happened for Austrialia, but for England kind of.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *LOL @ flat track bully comment.
> Every damn team prepares tracks according to their strengths, including Poms and Aussies.
> 
> In neutral venues (UAE), Australia got raped by Pakistan.
> ...


India is still the worst test traveling nation, there is no denying that. With Dhoni out, maybe they will travel better, his captaincy at times was fucking awful -- much alike to Cook's. 

And, India is great at ODI cricket, well they were far better back then, than they are now. 

I'm backing NZ to go the distance, their form of late has been awesome. Hope they make it. Fuck Australia, hate half the fuckin' team.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Tavernicus said:


> India is still the worst test traveling nation, there is no denying that. With Dhoni out, maybe they will travel better, his captaincy at times was fucking awful -- much alike to Cook's.
> 
> And, India is great at ODI cricket, well they were far better back then, than they are now.
> 
> I'm backing NZ to go the distance, their form of late has been awesome. Hope they make it. Fuck Australia, hate half the fuckin' team.


*I agree, fuck Dhoni. 
I have said this before, and I will say it again: Dhoni is Cena of BCCI.
A worthless piece of shit. Most of his success as captain was thanks to the awesome team we had. Ironically, he helped in the exodus of those great players (Ganguly, Sehwag, Gambhir, Harbhajan, etc)

Ganguly was the best Indian captain, especially for foreign tours.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

using wrestling phrases to try and insult people.

deary me.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *
> Poms and Aussies were so pissed (especially many jabronies here) that they started calling it Jobber's trophy :lmao*


lmao @ you thinking anyone in england cares about the champions trophy, let alone got pissed off by it.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

I'd love to see s.a kick india's ass like aus have been doing for the past 2 months :lol.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Seb said:


> lmao @ you thinking anyone in england cares about the champions trophy, let alone got pissed off by it.


*Sour grapes. Perhaps you can go ahead and say nobody in england cares for the World Cup either. Inventors of cricket, never won the big one 

:ti*




Tweener barbie said:


> I'd love to see s.a kick india's ass like aus have been doing for the past 2 months :lol.


*LOL @ chokers S. Africa kicking anybody's ass in a world cup.
They couldn't get the job done in their own country, ffs*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Sour grapes. Perhaps you can go ahead and say nobody in england cares for the World Cup either. Inventors of cricket, never won the big one*


not sour grapes - no-one cares about the champions trophy, just like no-one cared about the icc world t20 when we won that. you don't understand the culture in england if you think otherwise. world cup garners more interest than those, but it won't get as much coverage as the football or the six nations here, it wouldn't get as much attention as the F1, Ryder Cup, Andy Murray playing in a Grand Slam, etc... if they were going on at the same time. the only cricket the public cares about to that extent here is the ashes. most english cricket fans would rather win the ashes this year than the world cup (if india/pakistan had a concept similar to the ashes with as much history and prestige you would think the same). i know that may be hard to fathom for you given that not only is cricket the biggest sport in india, it's the only global sport where they are even remotely relevant, but people here simply don't care about tournaments like the icc champions trophy.

you can throw in barbs and silly gifs if you like but it doesn't do anything for your argument, i'm well aware england are a garbage odi team (and always have been). we're a garbage test team atm as well and will probably get smashed in the ashes, and it's going to be a lot more disappointing than an early WC exit.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Cricket Discussion - English Captaincy Candidates Apply Within (Preferably Non-English)*

Genuinely not even sure what happened in the last Champions Trophy.



The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Notsureifsrs.JPEG
> 
> Estimates say that this tournament will be watched by a television audience of upwards of 2.5 billion in more than 200 countries and territories, 2.2 billion watched india win the WC last time. The total reach for the telecast is 2.9 billion people, or about 40 per cent of the world's population.


http://www.sportingintelligence.com...ny-to-be-huge-tv-hit-but-not-that-huge260701/

Same principle applies. Numbers are ludicrously wrong.

That also doesn't disprove what I've said at all. Interest is falling. Is it the biggest tournament? Sure. But do people care about it that much in a lot of countries? Nope.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I enjoyed the world cup in the 90's.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Typical Pakistani batsmen falling apart lel

When they can't bowl a good innings, it's pretty much gg. Their batsmen have always been extremely unreliable. Makes it hard to be a fan of them. 

Fell asleep when they were 76-1 thinking they had a chance. NOPE.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

> For all China’s success in 2008, it would be wrong to assume that any major event in a country with a massive population will translate into a world-beating TV audience. The cricket World Cup of 2011, which culminated with two co-hosts in the final on 2 April, and with India beating Sri Lanka to win, did not come close to match the Beijing ceremony.
> 
> Kevin Alavy’s best guess on the data available is that the “reach” globally for the India-Sri Lanka match was probably no more than 400m people, and the vast majority of those people were in India, where the population is 1.2bn.
> 
> *In fact figures from TAM in India – official figures – show that a maximum audience of 135m watched the final in India on TV, with an average of 67.6m watching for the full four hours.* Even so, these were records for Indian TV. (The cricket World Cup final attracted an audience of 635,000 in the UK on Sky, a figure that can be checked on the BARB website for that channel. In the same weekend, 762,000 watched Fulham v Blackpool in the Premier League, and 1,163,000 watched Man City v Sunderland).


:lmao

yeah, BILLIONS watching from 200 different countries.

those are the numbers for india, with by a mile the most cricket fans, playing in the final, in india (and winning). probably 90-95% of the viewers for that final came from india as well so the overall wouldn't be much higher either. i reckon 80%+ of the UK viewership quoted there is indian/asian as well. numbers for this years final won't be anywhere near as high either. maybe you hit billions if you combine the viewership from every game in the tournament combined but using that as a metric for popularity would be retarded and makes no sense at all.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Also, my original point pertained to the need for an additional World Cup thread on here on top of this due to its apparent popularity. What extra numbers have popped up to make this necessary? One or two extra Indian cricket fans and The Rock's forum stunt double. A shining example of worldwide popularity.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Just come in from the pub, saw Gayle and Samuels are in, pour myself a drink and by the time I sit down both have perished, gutted.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

SUPER HANS said:


> Just come in from the pub, saw Gayle and Samuels are in, pour myself a drink and by the time I sit down both have perished, gutted.


Ha, im over the moon. If Ireland get another wicket in the next couple of overs they'll have a really good chance of getting a result in this match.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Ireland doing work on the Windies, this is brilliant. They have some real classy batsmen, Stirling is as sound as they come and Niall can hit a fucking ball! And of course, Joyce, missed out on the 100 there along with Stirling.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lose ab, amla and faf for cheap. enter miller and JP

meanwhile ausfalia have watson batting @ 3


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josh said:


> lose ab, amla and faf for cheap. enter miller and JP
> 
> meanwhile ausfalia have watson batting @ 3


You battled against fucking Zimbabwe. Get your head out of your ass son :banderas


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

true, bu zimbabwe probably would beat england atm


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

After seeing the Scottish top order walk in front of the in swinger last night I expect England to bowl short to them and them to reach 300 or something.

Why didn't Boult clean up after that start :mj2 got him for leading wicket taker


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Only came here since I hadn't posted after that India vs Pak game.


Kohli remains our one bright spot consistently, despite the awful team we otherwise have.

Pretty sure we won't fare well in the tournament anyways, so not that interested. Just caught that Ind/Pak game coz tradition.


Ireland's been impressing me somewhat. Remember cheering for them against England in 2011 and Pakistan in 2007 as well. Go Ireland :banderas


----------



## TNAmarkFromIndia (Mar 2, 2011)

This World Cup may very well be the story of the minnows. Zimbabwe had a great couple of warm-up games and gave South Africa a run for their money, while Ireland didn't take long to give us the first upset of the tournament. It's no coincidence that it's happened after the ICC decided to reduce the number of teams playing in the next World Cup.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

How inconsiderate of them to put the England game on as a day nighter.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pretty sure tomorrow's game is going to be a wash out. Brisbane almost got through the summer without a natural disaster.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well the roar/victory match for tonight has been cancelled due to the cyclone, similar could happen


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Southee went balls deep on England there. 7-33, and now McCullum is trying to chase the runs in about 10 overs :lol


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The good news for Super Hans is it's no longer a day nighter. :evil


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

quick game's a good game


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Woke up this morning, wacked tele on and just burst into laughter. Absolutely woeful but to be expected. England just never know how to pace an innings. Either start awfully slow and force batsman to take more risks before the 40th over to progress the run rate, or make promising starts but then slump in the middle and score terribly slow and again force the middle-lower order to produce a special knock to salvage something.

Batting line up is too reliant on a couple of key individuals to score big and the bowling unit is too wayward and inconsistent to salvage matches when the batsman fail. I know we've never been historically consistent in ODI's, but this is truly laughable.


----------



## TNAmarkFromIndia (Mar 2, 2011)

England now has the dubious record of conceding the 3 highest run rates while defending a target n One Day Internationals. They had previously conceded 118/0 at a run rate of 9.56 against Australia at Sydney in 2003, and 165/0 at a run rate of 9.08 against New Zealand at Hamilton in 2008.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Well it all worked out nicely for me. Stayed up caught the first hour, sniffed the collapse and hit the sack.

Seriously though, steam rolled by Tim Southee on a ROAD. Appalling. Southee's decent but at 134ks he should not be tearing us apart. 

Can't really work out why we suck so much. The bowling isn't great but apart from Ballance that batting side isn't THAT bad. I'm inclined to agree with Holding who thinks that England don't care about One Day cricket, he's probably right about that. Also leaning towards bad management, reckon a Lehman style character could get more out of the players :shrug


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the problem is you expel players like pietersen, only to see the two main instigators in cook and flower soon follow out the door after. plus moores seems like an absolute jackshit excuse for a coach. i mean, they removed him due to his clashes with pietersen years earlier! and then he comes back? buggered if i can make any sense of that

have to question having a fully fledged irishman as captain too. it's just not a good look in my book. sure, he obviously qualifies, but it's the ENGLISH national team. having someone who was born in dublin, grew up and everything there is just strange.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

KP is a cunt but he's a talented cunt. When you simply don't have the quality to replace him then you're going to be in trouble. Blokes like Ali don't deserve to be in an international cricket side. 

As far as Southee goes, doesn't matter if you consider the pitch to be a road when you're swinging it like he was and putting in the right areas like he was. It was a perfect example of where you should be aiming to bowl. On or around off stump, on a good length or just full of that enticing the drive. Look at the blokes he bowled. All hitting the off stump. As McGrath proved time and time again you don't need to be express if you can hit a good line and length consistently.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Southee used the crease and swung it nicely but never the less the batting performance was inexcusable. If he's clever enough to use the crease ect our batsmen need to be clever enough to put pressure back on him, or at least see him out.

I actually really rate Ali, he can't score a run recently but on the whole he's a fine player, can score pretty much anywhere on the ground whilst being somewhat vulnerable to the short one. He's our only spin option since they refuse to pick Tredwell too, and Ali is up for a fight, he showed his metal when he blocked out a day and a half ton against Sri Lanka in the summer.

Moores being brought in was just another part of the Pietersen saga, they got a bloke who already fell out with Kev, a man that was never going to call for his return or cause any problems within the geeks at the ECB. I really think he's got to take a lot of the blame - doesn't even look like we have a game plan.

Interesting point about Morgan Kiz. Never even thought of it until today actually, he looked so disinterested when the national anthem came on. I guess because we use so many not so English players I just accept it. England cricket doesn't seem to represent the passion of pulling on the 3 lions right now. I think Australians take a lot more pride in playing for their country. Can't think who else could do it apart from him though, Broad? Fuck that.

Most annoying thing is the likes of Hales and Stokes have been absolutely shafted. Hales an opener ends up at 3, Stokes a batting allrounder ends up at 8 and they wonder why both fail. I really get the impression that the ECB hierarchy dislike them as characters and for the way they play.

Not even going to get started on KP, it just irks me so much.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

lmao ho le fuk mccullum went in dry against england.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I think Ali is a decent player, and certainly good enough for this English side. The main problem they have is at number three. Taylor looked well out of his depth there against us, so they threw Ballance in suddenly. You know who'd go great there? He's big, South African, and he was in Australia recently.

I'm also surprised Ben Stokes wasn't picked. I didn't rate him at all at the start of the Ashes, but he proved he can play in Australian conditions. It seems form only played a part in the selection or non-selection of some, but not others.


----------



## TNAmarkFromIndia (Mar 2, 2011)

Pakistan's World Cup campaign gets more embarrassing. Lose to West Indies, the side that lost to Ireland, by 150 runs. 

Will take a lot for them to recover from this.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm trying to help out a friend, is the WC available to watch online for free without going through the typical livestream sites? Is ESPN showing it? Friend wouldn't like the free streaming sites with all of the Ads and potential spy/adware that may come with it so if there's a way like WatchESPN or something along those lines, maybe an official site, please let me know, thanks bros.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not sure, we get it all on tv here. I know that you can pay to watch it online through ESPN from here - http://espn.go.com/espncricket2015 but aside from the usual streaming sites i can't think of anywhere it would be shown for free.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Afghanistan are absolutely giving it to Sri Lanka here! Got them at 52-4 chasing 233.


----------



## Degenarate (Nov 6, 2008)

Dhawan is showing his class once again. Just hope the lower order lives up to expectations as India should be looking at 300+ score.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

forgot his name, but i'm not looking forward to a certain member that posts in here..


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

India won't be able to defend whatever they make.


----------



## Degenarate (Nov 6, 2008)

Disappointing last 5 overs for India. Around 20 runs short. Not a great score on this wicket. Since it is not knockout stages yet, SA can fancy themselves winning this one though I feel it will be a close match.



Tavernicus said:


> India won't be able to defend whatever they make.


SA faltering run chase at 154/7 in 34 overs. Sure India cant defend any total.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Degenarate said:


> Disappointing last 5 overs for India. Around 20 runs short. Not a great score on this wicket. Since it is not knockout stages yet, SA can fancy themselves winning this one though I feel it will be a close match.
> 
> 
> 
> SA faltering run chase at 154/7 in 34 overs. Sure India cant defend any total.


Got me there, rather surprised. SA being quite weak in this match. Chokers tag looks to stay..


----------



## Degenarate (Nov 6, 2008)

Tavernicus said:


> Got me there, rather surprised. SA being quite weak in this match. Chokers tag looks to stay..


SA generally play better in group and round robin stages so I am too surprised at this performance. Their chokers tag gets activated during knockouts. 
Credit to the Indian bowlers, they kept up the pressure and fielding looks good too. Still wont rate this team highly against the Aussies unless they fix their piss poor finish with the bat in the last overs.

It's already 9 down. Dominant win from India


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The Parnell experiment hasn't gone well. Brought in to add bowling depth and demolished.


----------



## TNAmarkFromIndia (Mar 2, 2011)

India somehow manages to bring its A-game come the ICC tournaments. Couldn't even beat England during their long stay in Australia and now they've won two high pressure games with ease. India looking favourites to top the group.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Gayle 205* with 4 overs to go.. got his 150* only 2 overs before that.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, I am back.

After all, it is the best tournament of the best format of the game.

Unfortunately, India doesn't have good chances of winning it, despite doing well in two games. But, let's get on the ride and see where we go


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

AB is a fucking maniac, gets better and better as time goes by.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

De Villiers GOATing :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If i could pick anyone to come into this Australian side from another country it would be de Villiers. Such a weapon.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He's not human. He can put any ball anywhere he likes.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Yep, ABD doing things he does so often. 

SO far the best matches have been Ire/UAE and Afg/Sco. The associates are lighting up the tournament


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd take any other countries' number 3.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

And that is why De Villiers is the best batsman in the world, ODI and Test.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Mitchell Johnson is shit. Had a brilliant 6 months or so in the ashes and in South Africa but now the batsmen just give it to him again like they did before.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Even though we lost, that was an amazing game of cricket! Talk about intense.

I thought Starc was gonna roll Boult at the end but as soon as it went for a dot and the strike went back to Richardson it was all over.

Great game, one of the best ODI's I have ever seen, really kick started this world cup.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

New Zealand :bow


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Haydosgooner said:


> Mitchell Johnson is shit. Had a brilliant 6 months or so in the ashes and in South Africa but now the batsmen just give it to him again like they did before.


:banderas

So one innings from McCullum and suddenly he's shit and "batsmen just give it to him again"? Laughable.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

#1 Manchester United Fan said:


> :banderas
> 
> So one innings from McCullum and suddenly he's shit and "batsmen just give it to him again"? Laughable.


He was very ordinary against India, in fact he has been very ordinary ever since ripping through SA.

The batsmen light up when they face him now, Starc has well and truly stole his spearhead status.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Haydosgooner said:


> He was very ordinary against India, in fact he has been very ordinary ever since ripping through SA.
> 
> The batsmen light up when they face him now, Starc has well and truly stole his spearhead status.


When did he play India mate? He sat out of most of the recent one day series. If you're referring to the test series, then he finished 2nd highest Aussie wicket taker behind Lyon, but he had the best strike rate out of any Aussie bowler.

As far as Starc in the test series, he had a worse average and strike rate than Johnson. If you're talking Starc in one dayers then he's been Australia's best for years. Starc being amazing in one dayers is nothing new.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Ok I don't know all the stats and figures like you. Though from memory i can't remember Johnson doing anything of valuable note in the tests against India. 

I'm surprised Johnson had better stats than Harris and Hazlewood as I thought both bowled better.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

Haydosgooner said:


> Ok I don't know all the stats and figures like you. Though from memory i can't remember Johnson doing anything of valuable note in the tests against India.
> 
> I'm surprised Johnson had better stats than Harris and Hazlewood as I thought both bowled better.


It was Johnson spell on the 4th day of brisbane test which won the match for Australia.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hazlewood didn't take that many wickets after the first match. Harris toiled a lot through the whole series.

Johnson ripped through England in our first WC game too, which really wasn't long ago at all.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

So poms got over 300 and yet are still going to get flogged. :lol


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Anderson has looked done for so long now. Finn looks so awkward since he had to change his run up to avoid hitting the stumps. Broad in awful form. Woakes just doesn't do enough with the ball. Jordan isn't good enough. 

What a bowling line up. Afghanistan has better bowlers for fuck sake. 

And, on Australia. Starc is only a white ball bowler and has been a rather good one at that for awhile now. Johnson hasn't looked right since the Ashes IMO. Hazelwood doesn't do much for me, Cummins is a far better prospect.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

England are so very very bad. :lmao


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

Clinical performance by SriLanka. It seems we will be meeting England in QF


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

zaqw222222 said:


> Clinical performance by SriLanka. It seems we will be meeting England in QF


Sri Lanka and India have turned it up last few games. Should be a decent battle.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

England looked better than India in the tri-series, so that match is an interesting prospect considering respective form since.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Pakistan fan here, come at me brah


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

We've got the balance of a seesaw with a fattie and midget at either end, blimey.

Biggest issue England forever have is in the middle period of their batting innings. We're typically slow in the opening ten overs compared to others, but even yesterday when we started brightly, the run rate just diminishes terribly from around the 20th-35th over. It's not a case of having to hit boundaries, but working 1s and 2s especially on some of these pitches where picking up constant runs isn't difficult. Amount of dot balls our batsmen allow either through leaving the ball or failing to work the ball into the gaps is quite alarming.

Bowling attack has always been found wanting in ODIs. We're just never consistent enough and lack a clinical and efficient bowler in tense situations to keep his head and bowl a good length. If we pitch it up it's generally wide of off stump, or even worse we try the short ball without the element of surprise and get blasted. There's a lack of variety in our attack which makes it so predictable to exploit and neutralise. Need to develop better line and length bowlers because we're far too wasteful with our deliveries which the better batsmen dispatch with ease.

Root continues to look like a true prospect that could be a lynchpin of the middle order for years to come. Would like Buttler to have more freedom to bat up the order, especially at No.6 if we lose a wicket prior to the batting powerplay. He's a great hand down the order to guide us home, but there are times he's relegated to 30 off 18 knocks when he has the potential to score bigger with more time at the crease.


----------



## Degenarate (Nov 6, 2008)

All of my Pakistani friends are quite optimistic that they are gonna win the WC the same way they did in 92 where in spite of the awful start they bounced back to win it all. Just like in 92, WC is being held in Australia and they suffered opening losses to both India and WI but that's where the similarities end. No way in any shape or form can we compare this team to the talented players they had in 92.

Stranger things had happened in the world of cricket but if this team can repeat their 92 performance it would surely rank amongst the most shocking moments of all time.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

A few teams would have to choke fairly badly for Pakistan to win it.

Not sure why you're upset WOOLCOCK. You said Jayawardene would get runs, but he didn't. :evil


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Degenarate said:


> *All of my Pakistani friends are quite optimistic that they are gonna win the WC the same way they did in 92 where in spite of the awful start they bounced back to win it all.* Just like in 92, WC is being held in Australia and they suffered opening losses to both India and WI but that's where the similarities end. No way in any shape or form can we compare this team to the talented players they had in 92.
> 
> Stranger things had happened in the world of cricket but if this team can repeat their 92 performance it would surely rank amongst the most shocking moments of all time.



:lmao :lmao

Optimism based on fate and coincidence not performance. That ends well :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> A few teams would have to choke fairly badly for Pakistan to win it.
> 
> Not sure why you're upset WOOLCOCK. You said Jayawardene would get runs, but he didn't. :evil


I have a couple of bucks on Thirimanne to get top runscorer so i was pretty happy he hit 139*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> A few teams would have to choke fairly badly for Pakistan to win it.
> 
> Not sure why you're upset WOOLCOCK. You said Jayawardene would get runs, but he didn't. :evil


I'll take comfort in predicting Sangakkara molesting us :brodgers

Pretty sure even 'The Wrong One' Kiz could have called that one ahead of time though.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Optimism based on fate and coincidence not performance. That ends well :lol


The magic is not repeating. The team is in the process of a complete internal implosion ... 92 the team was coming together ... now it's falling apart. 

No idea why the Paki fuckers pick the World Cup to implode .. always. They were just sweeping Aus in Tests and now this. 

Disgusting. 

Of course, what can you expect from a team whose management is more concerned with keeping players out of bars and casinos than what they do on the field itself.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Pakistan is badly missing Sarfraz and Fawad Alam in the lineup. Can't believe they flew Nasir Jamshed all the way instead of Fawad Alam. Hell, even Hafeez would have fared better (he must be fit by now). And, the whole decision of Umar Akmal keeping is hilarious.

Pakistan can do way better if they put their mind to it.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Degenarate said:


> All of my Pakistani friends are quite optimistic that they are gonna win the WC the same way they did in 92 where in spite of the awful start they bounced back to win it all. Just like in 92, WC is being held in Australia and they suffered opening losses to both India and WI but that's where the similarities end. No way in any shape or form can we compare this team to the talented players they had in 92.
> 
> Stranger things had happened in the world of cricket but if this team can repeat their 92 performance it would surely rank amongst the most shocking moments of all time.


I rewatched and looked at some games from the 92 WC, mate Pakistan were fuckin lucky as fuark. They were bowled out for like 74 against England, and England were cruising for a win but rain came and Pak got 1 point, if that never of happened, Pak would've had the same points as Aus but wouldn't of gone through due to NRR, if that isn't mental then i'm staggered.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Sir Viv got soul :trips9


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Expected West Indies to be bowled out by 130. Jason Holder's putting up a fine last stand.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Shahid Afridi has got to be the most overrated cricketer of all time. Every time he hits a six the commentators cream their pants yet when any other player does it, it doesn't mean as much.

His average is about 10 in world cup matches and his overall average is in the low twenties in ODI's. If he was Australian he would of been thrown out 15 years ago, it's like just because he broke the fastest scoring hundred record when he was 16 he has his spot secure and has all the overratedness (if that's not a word, I don't care) to go with it.

His bowling is nothing to write home about either, he's an average spinner at best.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Haydosgooner said:


> Shahid Afridi has got to be the most overrated cricketer of all time. Every time he hits a six the commentators cream their pants yet when any other player does it, it doesn't mean as much.
> 
> His average is about 10 in world cup matches and his overall average is in the low twenties in ODI's. If he was Australian he would of been thrown out 15 years ago, it's like just because he broke the fastest scoring hundred record when he was 16 he has his spot secure and has all the overratedness (if that's not a word, I don't care) to go with it.
> 
> His bowling is nothing to write home about either, he's an average spinner at best.


SHAHID AFRIDI WORLD RECORDS IN TEST MATCHES

YOUNGEST PLAYER TO SCORE A TEST CENTURY
2ND FASTEST TEST FIFTY 
2ND MOST RUNS OFF ONE OVER 
MOST SIXES OFF CONSECUTIVE DELIVERIES IN TEST MATCH 
HIGHEST STRIKE RATE IN AN INNINGS 

SHAHID AFRIDI WORLD RECORD IN ODI’S MATCHES

3RD FASTEST ODI CENTURY IN THE HISTORY OF ODI’S CRICKET
YOUNGEST PLAYER TO SCORE A CENTURY IN ODI
JOINT 2ND FASTEST FIFTY
MOST SIXES IN ODI
BEST BALL PER SIX RATIO IN ODI CRICKET
LONGEST SIX IN HISTORY
MOST MAN OF THE MATCH AWARDS
HIGHEST STRIKE RATE IN ODI CAREER
6TH HIGHEST WICKETS TAKER
MOST WICKETS IN SINGLE WORLD CUP AS CAPTAIN
ONLY PLAYER WHO TOOK 350 WICKET AND SCORED 8,000 RUNS.
ONLY PLAYER WHO TOOK 5 WICKET + SCORE A FIFTY THREE TIME.

SHAHID AFRIDI WORLD RECORD IN T20

Only Player to Have More Then 1000 Runs and Over 50 Wickets
ONLY PLAYER WHO HAVE MORE THAN 1,000 RUNS AND 50 WICKETS

MOST WICKETS IN T20 WORLD CUPS

Shahid Afridi Has Taken 41 Wickets in different T20 Worldcups. This is Still a World Record.
7th most wickets in a calendar year 18 Wickets
Joint 2nd most 4 wicket hauls 2 Tims
Career 8th most runs in career 1044 Runs
1st highest innings strike rate 357.14
2nd highest innings strike rate 280.00
3rd highest innings strike rate 260.00

ONLY PLAYER TO HIT MORE 400 SIXES IN INTERNATIONAL CAREER

But still overrrated?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

He's also the record holder for most ducks I think :lol

Stats mean squat when you're as inconsistent as Afridi. Despite those records, his average is pretty poor.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Raylan Givens said:


> He's also the record holder for most ducks I think :lol
> 
> Stats mean squat when you're as inconsistent as Afridi. Despite those records, his average is pretty poor.


Just contradicted yourself.

Says stats mean squat, bring up Afridi's average


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Just contradicted yourself.
> 
> Says stats mean squat, bring up Afridi's average



fpalm

Of course.

I brought that stat up specifically to show how they can be used to misrepresent a player's worth. Never mind, shouldn't have expected you to get it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

stats/average only tell you so much about a player. afridi is inconsistent, but was a world class performer (match winner) on his day, particularly with the ball. look at andrew flintoff, another one without the best stats, but he had some talismanic performances against top opposition in his career. there was a good few years, when fit (rarely), he was arguably the best fast bowler in the world after steyn. i'll take someone who can genuinely change/win a match over someone who's more consistent. of course there are those that do both, they're the sort of players that are better than afridi, but there's not enough of them to label afridi the most overrated player ever. england have one of those players, shame he's currently the ecb's scapegoat for the fact that we're trash atm (in all formats) and doesn't get selected.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep I'm definitely not calling Afridi the most overrated ever, but he does seem to get by on his reputation and past glory sometimes, always making the team even when he isn't exactly in form. He's a legit matchwinner when he's on but those days seem to be few and far between.

He definitely has the talent but oftentimes watching him, I feel he isn't as smart a player as he should be after 16 years of international cricket.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Another stat, the slowest player in history to reach 8000 runs in ODI's. :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

big fan of BOOM BOOM as a redbacks legend but most of those stats are pretty irrelevant.

however he's a lower order player who in his prime was an absolute matchwinner. flintoff is a great comparison. his stats aren't amazing but when he was on he would destroy you (2005 ashes)

hopefully starc in one days can become that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> SHAHID AFRIDI WORLD RECORDS IN TEST MATCHES
> 
> YOUNGEST PLAYER TO SCORE A TEST CENTURY
> 2ND FASTEST TEST FIFTY
> ...


Literally none of these records is relevant to test cricket. 



> SHAHID AFRIDI WORLD RECORD IN ODI’S MATCHES
> 
> 3RD FASTEST ODI CENTURY IN THE HISTORY OF ODI’S CRICKET
> YOUNGEST PLAYER TO SCORE A CENTURY IN ODI
> ...


Half of these aren't particularly impressive. Longest 6? Doesn't matter if you hit it a metre over the boundary or 100 metres over the boundary its still just 6 runs. Most man of the match awards? He played nearly 400 games, tons against Bangladesh, of course that number is going to be a fair bit. Most wickets in a world cup as captain? Who cares? 



> SHAHID AFRIDI WORLD RECORD IN T20
> 
> Only Player to Have More Then 1000 Runs and Over 50 Wickets
> ONLY PLAYER WHO HAVE MORE THAN 1,000 RUNS AND 50 WICKETS


He's also played the most t20's, doesn't compare to the best batsmen in T20 (which is McCullum by far). In fact in 2 less innings McCullum has almost double the amount of runs Afridi has at a relatively comparable strike rate, hitting over double the amount of 4's and a load more 6's. 



> MOST WICKETS IN T20 WORLD CUPS
> 
> Shahid Afridi Has Taken 41 Wickets in different T20 Worldcups. This is Still a World Record.
> 7th most wickets in a calendar year 18 Wickets
> ...


Could not be assed to look through stuff for a tournament that doesn't matter.


Afridi is decent but he gets talked up far too much. Hilariously inconsistent. If i wanted an all rounder that bowls some spin to play in my ODI/T20 team then i'd pick Jayasuriya every time. Now obviously you can twist stats to suit your argument but they do provide a good guide for a players performance. Now if you look at the highest wicket takers in ODI's then they all have better strike rates, averages, and economy rates than Afridi. Of the top 35 run scorers in T20 internationals (which is all thats in this list here) you know how many have a worse batting average than Afridi? 1. 1 fucking player out of 35 has a worse average than Afridi. Thats woeful.

On his day Afridi is a matchwinner, but Pakistan desperately needs a solid player to consistently score runs.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

^^As someone who's been a follower of Pakistan since he was born, I can pretty much avidly state that Afridi is one of those players that has done as much harm to the Pakistani team as he has done good for it. 

Behind the scenes, the guy was a prima donna who was never satisfied with any role he was given. When he debuted he just wanted to be a bowler and despite all his natural batting ability and success stuck to that desire to just be a bowler. He struggled with his position on the team and continued to blame the coaches for not letting him be the player he wanted to be ---- but my guess is that the real struggle was in coaches who knew what he could be and his refusal to live up to his true potential like the greats.

True match winners and absolute greats of the game are a separate breed altogether and unfortunately imo Afridi does not belong in that group. He also lost quite a few matches for Pakistan with some extremely lacklustre displays as well as behind the scenes brooding and jockeying but that gets ignored when people only examine his stats .. which too are underwhelming for a player his calibre. 

He never showed a sense for the actual game and what the game required till it was far too late. His intelligence (or lack thereof) was always at the forefront whenever he was sent in certain situations and refused to play the way that game situation required to play. He was and will always be a one-trick pony with at best a mediocre understanding of what is actually required of him and his own ability. 

The sheer number of innings where he was sent out to "change the game" regardless of time remaining almost always yeilded the same result. Coming in and just mindlessly swiping away at the ball and just always, always relying on luck and never on his own mind to construct an innings of any note whatsoever. Outside of 1 or 2 innings out of 100s I cannot remember a third instance where Afridi came out and batted sensibly ... In fact, batting sensibly and Afridi is essentially an oxymoron. When my friends and I used to play, we would literally tell each other to not play like Afridi if the situation required sensible batting and the need to build an innings. 

What could have been was never achieved with Afridi and he's one of those guys that will go down with me as someone who under-achieved ... even willingly so.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> SHAHID AFRIDI WORLD RECORDS IN TEST MATCHES
> 
> YOUNGEST PLAYER TO SCORE A TEST CENTURY
> 2ND FASTEST TEST FIFTY
> ...


Most of those stats don't mean shit, some of them are laughable to even bring up.

Of course you are gonna break some records when you are being picked every game since 1996.

The most telling stat is that he is the player with the most amount of games to reach 8000 runs in ODI's. Pakistans favourite form of the game. :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kiz said:


> big fan of BOOM BOOM as a redbacks legend but most of those stats are pretty irrelevant.
> 
> however he's a lower order player who in his prime was an absolute matchwinner. flintoff is a great comparison. his stats aren't amazing but when he was on he would destroy you (2005 ashes)
> 
> hopefully starc in one days can become that.


i think his batting average fairly reflects how he fell away with the bat, but his bowling stats i feel are massively impacted by the fact he was frequently injured between 06-08, when he did appear he looked a legit world class fast bowler, one of only a few who could bowl line/length at 90mph+, could also swing the ball both ways. there was that spell in 2008 where he completely bamboozled kallis before bowling him middle stump, few have done that to a player like kallis. it was a shame as an england fan in that period seeing johnny wilkinson and andrew flintoff constantly injured.

i've always seen Afridi as a good 5th bowler & second spinner in the shorter forms, who's capable of smashing some quick runs.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seb said:


> i think his batting average fairly reflects how he fell away with the bat, but his bowling stats i feel are massively impacted by the fact he was frequently injured between 06-08, when he did appear he looked a legit world class fast bowler, one of only a few who could bowl line/length at 90mph+, could also swing the ball both ways. *there was that spell in 2008 where he completely bamboozled kallis before bowling him middle stump, few have done that to a player like kallis.* it was a shame as an england fan in that period seeing johnny wilkinson and andrew flintoff constantly injured.
> 
> i've always seen Afridi as a good 5th bowler & second spinner in the shorter forms, who's capable of smashing some quick runs.


That sight area from that end wasn't high enough so when Flintoff was letting it go Kallis was having trouble seeing it out of his hand. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/cricket/kallis-exposes-official-blind-spot-883696.html

Regardless, Flintoff on his day was an exceptional bowler. From about 03 season through to 2006 he was outstanding with the ball and pretty handy with the bat as well.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Excellent knock by Maxwell and good win by Australia. Mitchell Starc was exceptional.


Felt a bit bad for Chandimal, could have made Sri Lanka get a few more runs if he didn't get hurt but the result wouldn't have changed.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm not a fan of high scoring games on dead pitches :draper2 

They might as well make everyone play on cement now as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Well Australia vs New Zealand was the complete opposite and it's been the best game of the tournament so far tbf.


Yeah, I don't like when both teams score 300+ easily either. Just not that interesting. The World Cup is about the only cricket I watch anymore.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

..


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

And, looks like England's WC campaign is slowly ending. All upto Root now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kogg england you bunch of hacks


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

England eliminated :lmao

I hate Bangladesh with a burning passion so was rooting for the Brits there.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Eagerly anticipating playing bingo to record the cliche responses from the selectors and current figures in charge.

"Focus on youth" "transition" "building for the future" "lessons to be learnt" "promising innings by handful of players" "encouraging signs" 

Stop me when you think you've heard it all before.

We're far too conservative and predictable in our stroke play, and lack the ambition and desire to score quickly. It's galling to see someone like Butler construct near match winning performances at the bottom of the middle order with less time at the crease than those before him, who fail to set the required pace from the beginning and stumble in the middle portion of the innings.

As a batting unit, we're dreadfully far from the best sides in terms of the creativity in our batting and ability to maintain a consistent run rate throughout an innings. We play almost not to lose the game (ironic) rather than set out to win it. God help us when The Ashes come around because we're in turmoil currently and badly need restructuring and an overhaul.

Woe is England.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You should focus on youth, only problem is you left your best young bloke at home scoring 151* against south africa a (ie ben stokes)

You should also probably pick your best batsman (KP) if you want to do any good.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Or sack Peter Moores AGAIN


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I think we need Cook back, at least he scored runs when he was captain...


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't really know if Pietersen really solves anything. Ok, he's our most naturally talented cricketer by a country mile, but the bloke is pushing 35, and has seen his form regress quite badly as he's aged and he's refused to shed his attacking instincts. Not trying to say he can't score big runs again, but on the opposite side it's too presumptuous to just say recalling Pietersen will lead to him anchoring the middle order again.

Plus far too much petty shit has been shed since his exile. I didn't agree with the decision to essentially make him a scapegoat after a disastrous Ashes that many of us in here speculated could happen after the below par 3-0 victory in the summer of 2013, but the problem is his position is untenable now. It doesn't make it right for him to be exiled, but the team needs stability and long term direction, not more media furore over Pietersen vs The ECB. 

We really need to look at how you Aussies managed to develop a core squad that has delivered strong results after many wrote them off as a spent force a little over two years ago. We'll forever struggle in ODI's because the setup and focus is just too defensive and timid, rather than looking to emulate those who succeed in the format. Developing a strong Test squad over the next 18 months is of greater importance now, as there's plenty of young talent who need to be eased in and given time to develop and breed new blood into the team.

My interest sort of wained following the Ashes massacre, but did Stokes drop off poorly in form to become overlooked all so suddenly? He was about the sole brightspot of that dismal Ashes tour, and it's sad to see someone who offered a lot with bat and ball then not given much of a chance.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

england are a shambles atm, especially in 50 overs - bad coach, bad management, bad batting, bad bowling, bad team selection, bad performance, bad captain (perhaps harsh). the game against bangladesh was pretty much an accurate reflection of the level we are at currently, don't think anyone was too shocked at the result, I definitely expected a close game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WOOLCOCK said:


> I don't really know if Pietersen really solves anything. Ok, he's our most naturally talented cricketer by a country mile, but the bloke is pushing 35, and has seen his form regress quite badly as he's aged and he's refused to shed his attacking instincts. Not trying to say he can't score big runs again, but on the opposite side it's too presumptuous to just say recalling Pietersen will lead to him anchoring the middle order again.
> 
> Plus far too much petty shit has been shed since his exile. I didn't agree with the decision to essentially make him a scapegoat after a disastrous Ashes that many of us in here speculated could happen after the below par 3-0 victory in the summer of 2013, but the problem is his position is untenable now. It doesn't make it right for him to be exiled, but the team needs stability and long term direction, not more media furore over Pietersen vs The ECB.


In a professional sports setting you're always going to have egos. You need a coach that is able to manage them because look at your batting lineup. You cannot seriously say that having KP wouldn't improve it. He's 34 and as Sangakkara and Jayawardene have shown, you can play on for awhile as long as you don't lose it.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Did JBL actually make a cricket reference in today's RAW? :lmao

"Bad News Barrett about to look like England after Bangladesh got a hold of 'em"

You know it is bad when WWE is also trolling you


----------



## TNAmarkFromIndia (Mar 2, 2011)

Some people probably didn't catch this, but JBL took a dig at England after their loss to Bangladesh during a match between Daniel Bryan and Wade Barrett on Raw.





JBL had earlier predicted an India vs Australia final in the ICC Cricket World Cup.
http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/9724189/wwe-superstars-pick-their-world-cup-winners


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Rubel, the Bangladeshi that got the final two wickets also had his rape charges dropped.. right after they won. Coincidence?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

From what I read some sources are reporting that the actress who had filed a case against Rubel had actually said that he lured her into having sexual relations with him after promising he'd marry her. It's not rape if that's true but I dunno how they do things in Bangladesh.


----------



## TNAmarkFromIndia (Mar 2, 2011)

Tavernicus said:


> Rubel, the Bangladeshi that got the final two wickets also had his rape charges dropped.. right after they won. Coincidence?


No. Her lawyer refused to represent her as he did not want to put any pressure on Rubel.

Just wonder what would happen if he happened to have an awful quarterfinal against India?


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Been away couple days, I see your points about Afridi and would gladly accept them easily however i'm biased so ahah

Also lol @ England


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Zimbabwe scared us for a few minutes there but pulled though.

Lol at Masakadza dropping Raina :hayden3

Pakistan vs Ireland should be fun.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Raylan Givens said:


> Zimbabwe scared us for a few minutes there but pulled though.
> 
> Lol at Masakadza dropping Raina :hayden3
> 
> Pakistan vs Ireland should be fun.


How was the game? Didn't catch up


----------



## Degenarate (Nov 6, 2008)

Rooting for Pakistan to eliminate the Aussies :grin2:

Looking forward to another India-Pakistan encounter


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Happy Pakistan qualified, atleast it should be somewhat of a challenge for the Aussies. I still don't think too much of their batting lineup but their bowling has the ability to trouble any team in the world.

I still pick Australia to go through. Mitchell Starc will probably tear through the Pak XI


----------



## Degenarate (Nov 6, 2008)

JP Duminy Hattrick :surprise:

Looks like finally SA to win a knockout match in a WC :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Pulling for a Pak win here as unlikely as it is, don't wanna face Australia in the semis :lol



7 matches, 70 wickets by our not so great bowling attack though :banderas


----------



## Degenarate (Nov 6, 2008)

Anything over 250 would be a fighting total, though seems highly unlikely at this point. 
Pakistan's shitty batting display continues on. It seems we are getting Australia in semis which almost all Indian fans wanted to avoid :hunter


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Very typical Pakistan innings, only Misbah and Wahab seem to be the ones with a thinking brain in that team.

So typical Boom Boom innings and dismissal :lol Atleast his score was consistent with his average of 23.

Starc is putting the fear of God in them.


----------



## Degenarate (Nov 6, 2008)

Raylan Givens said:


> Very typical Pakistan innings, only Misbah and Wahab seem to be the ones with a thinking brain in that team.
> 
> So typical Boom Boom innings and dismissal :lol Atleast his score was consistent with his average of 23.
> 
> Starc is putting the fear of God in them.


Misbah wastes too much balls to settle down and usually throws his wicket away when a good partnership is building up. The other lot bats like they are playing 20 overs instead of 50. The concept of playing long innings and building partnerships seems alien to this Pakistani team. No wonder they struggled in the WC.

India has shown that you can score big runs without going ballistic with fours and sixes.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Pakistan bowling doing good.


Wahab whooping Watson's ass bama4


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Fucking Wahab is showing Watto up. Please get him out, please. Fuck he is fast too.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Have a feeling that dropped catch will come back to bite them in the ass.


Fantastic spell by Wahab Riaz.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

They needed more wickets from him. Australia still going at 5 an over, they can ease it home from here.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Watson absolutely got owned by Wahab


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Except for the fact Watson stayed in, hit 64 off 66 balls and won the game :brodgers Its all well and good to bowl a good spell like Wahab did, but he needed to pick up a few more wickets.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Rush said:


> Except for the fact Watson stayed in, hit 64 off 66 balls and won the game :brodgers Its all well and good to bowl a good spell like Wahab did, but he needed to pick up a few more wickets.


It would help if the rest of the team could catch.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Between the awful catching and the ridiculous strokes, it really did have all the hallmarks of a classic Pakistan performance.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Martin Guptill- wtf was that??? :sodone :sodone 


The final 10 overs were absolutely ridiculous. Like a Stick Cricket game come to life. West Indies putting on a WOAT bowling display.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rush said:


> Except for the fact Watson stayed in, hit 64 off 66 balls and won the game :brodgers Its all well and good to bowl a good spell like Wahab did, but he needed to pick up a few more wickets.


I agree, Watson needs to be applauded. Wahab didn't get ANY support from ANYONE, the only ones who wanted to win were Misbah and Wahab. 

Shahid Afridi was under performing because of his issues with Misbah and how he wanted captaincy. Pakistan cricket is full of all these politics and back stabbing. 

Bowling at 90 miles an hour for a 6 over spell and then bowling with venom in the next few spells, he was bound to get tired. Two dropped catches, this game would have gone down to the wire if certain retards could take catches. 

The less said about the batting the better. Fucking retards.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Raylan Givens said:


> Martin Guptill- wtf was that??? :sodone :sodone
> 
> 
> The final 10 overs were absolutely ridiculous. Like a Stick Cricket game come to life. West Indies putting on a WOAT bowling display.


It was omg. 

:maury

Funny how they are ALWAYS on the receiving end.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Plus What The Fuck is up with the CricInfo website, such a terrible look.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I didn't watch the game and I didn't need to. 

I have seen Pakistan play the exact same way for 29+ years now and their act has gotten tiring. Even though I probably will sound like I'm ranting and upset that Pakistan lost, but I'm not. I'm happy with their performance because they lack internal structure and external support. They're basically a group of guys that are expected to move mountains when no one is willing to actually support them and treat them well. 

That said, this is also a team that has been playing on the road for 6 years now. Considering that the Brits get depressed and have massive meltdowns when they're away from theirs for less than 3-4 months, it is a major accomplishment on their part for maintaining somewhat of a winning record. In fact, don't the Brits now travel with their own mental health support staff as well as forward their very specific dietary needs when they go on tours? I doubt that the Pakistani players are getting even 1/10th that kind of support. 

Misbah will unfortunately become one of the most under-rated captains of all time. I don't think anyone else would have been able to maintain the kind of discipline and winning record he has over the last so many years. This team was destined to go down the path of the WIndies had he not pulled everyone together. 



Nikki Bella said:


> Plus What The Fuck is up with the CricInfo website, such a terrible look.


They've completely fucked it up. I cannot find anything for the love of me. Have no clue what the fuck is going on .. when the matches are .. who's currently playing .. It's become the worst sporting website in the world bar none.


----------



## Degenarate (Nov 6, 2008)

Brilliant, brilliant game. Superb innings under pressure from Grant Elliot after McCullum gave them more than a perfect start. 

Felt bad for South Africa but missing two crucial run outs in such crunch situations always comes back to bite in the ass. In the end, NZ handled the pressure better than SA and that is what made the difference.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

What a game. Absolute heart stopper.



> Pawan: "This is what cricket is all about. No sledging, mind games or silly altercations. Just skill, passion and humility in defeat. Hold your heads high de Villiers and Mccullum. Your boys have given us a true spectacle of the game."


Thank you. Do you hear that, Dave Warner?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No, Warner doesn't hear the sound of your whinging. I'm sure you're a big fan of Wahab as well right? Also do you really think there was no sledging out there? Are you truly that naive? :banderas


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

All I'm saying is, Davey boy should let his bat do the talking, and stop humiliating himself and making the entire Aussie team look like a pack of bogans.

Are you that naive?


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Great semi-final. 

I guess the choker tags will be out for South Africa again after two fumbled run outs and a dropped catch towards the end but they put in a fantastic effort and would of most likely won the game had the rain not interrupted their innings.

Well done to the Black Caps though, have had a fantastic world cup. Don't know if I like their chances away from their home comforts at the MCG whether it be against Australia or even India. MCG is about two Eden Park fields. :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

He does let his bat do the talking, isn't humiliating himself or making the team look like bogans :banderas

Every side in the world sledges, Australians may do it a bit more than others but in general its only noticed when Indians/Pakistanis etc whinge and complain about it. Like "poor old" Wahab. Had a massive whinge to the umpires when Starc sledged him, followed that up by mouthing off to everyone.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sledging is part of the game, why do people not understand this? There is a reason the Wahab vs. Watson battle was so enticing. The fiery attitude of both batsman and bowler is alluring to watch, and only furthers the interest of cricket. If we're going to be so soft that we outlaw sledging, we're taking ridiculous steps towards destroying prior rivalries and tarnishing the game.

Are you really that pissweak that extra conflict causes shock and horror? Why don't we just eliminate the aspect of bat and ball too, firing a ball towards someone at 150km/h which they belt the skin off IS quite aggressive. In fact, why don't the players just sit in the middle of the pitch and just speak about their problems? Beneficial for everyone, and no one gets hurt! It will make for great viewing.

I fail to see why people like you have such a problem with sledging. It adds to the conflict and makes the resolution so much more fulfilling. Imagine an Ashes series, or Pakistan/India series, where they just walked out to the middle drone-like and play the game, before shaking hands and happily walking off? Sportsmen have a personality? Well, I never! They must be apathetic and show a complete lack of general interest in playing the game.

Phenom, what do you suggest we substitute for sledging? It's a natural part of the game, and has been for over a century.

I'm sick and tired of seeing crybabies whinge about this without any basis other than an upset Kohli. "OHH Virat is upset!!11!!1 aUSSIES MUST BE RACIST!!! fuck you convicts..."



Rush said:


> He does let his bat do the talking, isn't humiliating himself or making the team look like bogans :banderas
> 
> Every side in the world sledges, Australians may do it a bit more than others but in general its only noticed when Indians/Pakistanis etc whinge and complain about it. Like "poor old" Wahab. Had a massive whinge to the umpires when Starc sledged him, followed that up by mouthing off to everyone.


And he and Watto seemed quite fine with each other after the match.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Absolutely stunning victory for New Zealand, they've been ace throughout the entire World Cup. I support India by default due to nationality but it would be a shame for New Zealand to go down in the finals after the effort they've put forth.

Don't like NZ's chances against the Aussies or Indians though. They've got an uphill battle to play either way, one has got the home ground advantage and the other are the defending champions.

Despite all of this, I'm getting a strong championship glow from New Zealand. Maybe Martin Crowe's wish will be fulfilled.

A South African sealed South Africa's fate btw :side:


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

What an unbelievable match. That was the best ODI I have ever seen, by miles. South Africa should not get labeled chokers for that effort -- there were some miss fields and dropped catches, but other than that, they really were terrific. The rain really derailed their batting, but Miller came back into it on fire. 

Morkel was great, Philander was substandard, guy just isn't fit looking and breaks down constantly. Steyn, just isn't 100% currently and it shows. Tahir is the best ODI bowler with Ashwin by far. 

BUT! Blackcaps, how good were they. What a selection was Elliot. 5 years in the wilderness, comes back prior to the WC and manages to put them in the final. Their bowling lineup is just amazing. Boult is near best bowler in the world. Southee is very handy. I thought it was the wrong choice to take Milne over Henry though. 

McCullum is just something else. No one bats like that. No one. This is a guy who tries to hit 6's from ball one. I haven't seen him defend a ball yet. 

They are by far the most improved team of the last year and a bit.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Chokers choked. Elliot gave them a chance and Duminy fucked it up by distracting Behardien. 

AB missed a run out and De Kock missed a run out.

And lol Steyn should stick to Tests.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

AwSmash said:


> Are you really that pissweak


No, I'm not pissweak. All I'm saying is that it isn't required to produce fierce, enthralling and hard as nails cricket. And while most teams do it, Australia are by far and large the main proponents of it, and the antics of the likes of Warner, Haddin and many others in the Aussie team diminish the appeal of the game as a whole.

Put simply, it looks bad and it's not required. So why do it? You bring down the entire game of cricket when you do so.

Stop being apologists for an Australian team that act like spoilt brats whether they win, lose or draw.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Every team does it. Australians do it more than most, no one is denying that, but acting like they're the only team in the world who says anything to batsmen on the field is asinine. 

I honestly don't get why you're whinging about just Australians. The only team that acts like spoiled brats are the Indian team.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sledging is part of what makes for a fierce game. Odd choice of words.

I've enjoyed seeing the Indians have a good go of sledging too. It's part of what has made a good rivalry over the summer, even if, outside of Kohli, India have yet to really perform that well against Australia. It's part of what adds to an already big game tomorrow.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wah the grown man said mean words to the other grown man waaaahhh

the only people who care about sledging is everyone other than the winners. it's hilarious that other teams will be praised by australians if other nations actually give it back to us. when they don't it shows they're weak and able to be trampled on.

the english were at their best when they gave it back. the pakistani's best spell in the last match was when they gave it back. india were at the best when they gave it back.

nations that don't sledge are losers. losers cry.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm all for sledging. I got into a fight once for sledging my own team-mate once and it was hilarious. That guy went on to become a thug though. 

No idea why there's even debate over sledging at all. Getting under your opponents' skin is a vital strategy and complaining about it only gives the opponent a vital advantage over you. 

I think Moin and Rashid Latif were probably the last couple of Pakistanis that could really get under their opponents' skin and both keepers kept at a time when the Pakistani bowling attack could wipe out the opposition. Did it play a part? I'm pretty sure it did.


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

About an hour to go until I get on a plane headed to Melbourne, going to the game on sunday im so excited

I don't want to talk or think about todays game, whatever happens,happens,


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice comeback by India here. Australia were on course for 400 with Smith and Finch on strike.

Very happy for the Kiwis though. Very deserving to be in the final and if they become 1st time champions, I wouldn't mind. Always had a soft spot for New Zealand.

Edit: Need Faulkner now.


----------



## Degenarate (Nov 6, 2008)

Australia half way there in the finals. Don't think we can chase 329 against quality seam bowlers. Still been a great WC for India especially after such a horrid 3 months or so over there. 
Wishing for a twist in the tale but right now it seems more than wishful thinking.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Phenom said:


> No, I'm not pissweak. All I'm saying is that it isn't required to produce fierce, enthralling and hard as nails cricket. And while most teams do it, Australia are by far and large the main proponents of it, and the antics of the likes of Warner, Haddin and many others in the Aussie team diminish the appeal of the game as a whole.
> 
> Put simply, it looks bad and it's not required. So why do it? You bring down the entire game of cricket when you do so.
> 
> Stop being apologists for an Australian team that act like spoilt brats whether they win, lose or draw.


Right. Sledging scares people away from cricket. Okay.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Degenarate said:


> Australia half way there in the finals. Don't think we can chase 329 against quality seam bowlers. Still been a great WC for India especially after such a horrid 3 months or so over there.
> Wishing for a twist in the tale but right now it seems more than wishful thinking.


Don't trust Rohit and Dhawan to last too long against Starc and Johnson. Virat will need to play a long innings.

Still, not looking too good.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Australia vs New Zealand final looking very, very likely now. Hope Australia wins the final tbh.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Happy as fuck, congrats to all the aussies :cheer.


----------



## Degenarate (Nov 6, 2008)

Yesterday's performance from India was really disappointing considering we played great cricket throughout this WC. Chasing such big total in such high pressure game, we needed our best batsman to fire but Aussies got Virat cheaply. Dhoni played a cameo but we needed a hundred from one of the top 4 batsmen.

It was a good start from Dhawan and Sharma, but once the top 3 guys were back in the pavilion, it was game over. 

Congrats to Australia for reaching their 7th final, though I hope NZ wins it. They have also played fantastic cricket and it will be great for them to get their maiden win.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

As expected. 

All aboard the Kiwi bandwagon now. They've been my #2 team from the start.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

It's hilarious on Twitter, Australia won...and yet it's only Pakistani fans celebrating, I've yet to see any comments from celebrating Aussies.


----------



## Degenarate (Nov 6, 2008)

Arcturus said:


> It's hilarious on Twitter, Australia won...and yet it's only Pakistani fans celebrating, I've yet to see any comments from celebrating Aussies.



Those fucking ingrates. And I supported them against Australia :cuss:

If only they could have beaten Australia, we would have been in the finals :damn


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

The two co hosts in the final, awesome.

Been loving the Kiwis so far but it's time for them to drop down to earth on Sunday.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

An absolute masterclass from Australia. They were dominant from the first ball and kept their foot on New Zealand's throat for the entire match. Felt abit sorry for the Kiwis but, at the end of the day, the best team won, and deservedly so. 

Will miss Clarke playing in the ODIs - he is a fantastic captain and a consummate tactician, not to mention a great bloke all round. Every strategic decision he makes seems to go exactly according to plan.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Straya!!!

Well done boys! Awesome stuff, never gave the Kiwi's an inch. Champs again woooooo!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Starc bowling McCullum set it up.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well done Australia! 2015 is shaping up to be a great for sport for Australia. They won the Asian cup football earlier in the year and now won the Cricket world cup.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:kd


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

1,2,3,4,5.

The five time, five time, five time, five time, FIVE time World Cricket Champion!

:laugh:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Richie Benaud has died at the age of 84 from skin cancer. I remember him when he used to do Test Match commentary here for the BBC.

RIP


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

There will never be another like him. The best by so, so far. RIP.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

“Put your brain into gear and if you can add to what’s on the screen then do it, otherwise shut up.”

More people could learn a thing or 20 from the great man. RIP Richie.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Marvelous innings that.

The most insightful commentator ever, truly the GOAT.

Glad to hear that he died peacefully.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

RIP Richie, hands down the greatest Australian commentator of all time.

Wasn't afraid to :buried his own country-men aswell when they deserved it.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Rest in Peace Richie Benaud.

He was a great commentator. Test matches were boring when I was a kid (kids don't get the purpose of fine wine after all, do they?) and he made them watchable.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Farewell to an absolute legend. There's nothing more to say, really. 

Except maybe for "two for twenty-two!"


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

England and KP :Banderas

Might as well just call the next Ashes series now 5-0 and save you the embarrassment of playing. English cricket is an absolute joke.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Why to we need KP when we have... errr... a good T20 side? Nope. One day side? :lmao (God no)...

But, yeah. The whole situation is just fucking hilarious. The ECB and Strauss saying that they (Who exactly?) can't trust KP and then go and ask him it be an adviser for the Limited Overs side. Yeah, fuck off. I do agree that they don't really have room for him in the Test Side as Ballance, Root and, maybe even, Bell are all playing well to not be dropped. But if there was an injury to one of them surely, with how well he's played for Surrey, KP should be at the top to replace any one of them. It's also the bowling that I'm worried about as it only seems to be Anderson capable of taking wickets, and we don't even have great, even good, spin bowler.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No room for him? You having a laugh? When you have fucking trash like Ali or Treadwell in your side and Bell playing average then you need all the help you can get. You drew your last series against the West Indies, that is just embarrassing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

strauss can't trust kp enough to have him play cricket, but trust him enough to be a 'one day international adviser'

highly amused that england have once again allowed infighting and catfights to become a laughing stock once again. they never learn.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Rush said:


> No room for him? You having a laugh? When you have fucking trash like Ali or Treadwell in your side and Bell playing average then you need all the help you can get. You drew your last series against the West Indies, that is just embarrassing.


Treadwell hasn't played in Tests for ages, if at all for us. He's played a few One Day games but hardly featured in the World Cup. Yet Ali has just returned from injury and hasn't got back to his best which was against India, at home, and almost looked like a winning spin bowler. But that's what we're lacking, like I said before, an actual threatening spin bowler and a fast paced attack to help out Anderson who always seems to take the most amount of wickets for us.

I totally think that KP should be back in the side, especially the one day game formats, as he's brilliant in these games and will help a lot of the youngsters that we seem to pick for them. As for the Test side where does he play? 3? No, Ballance has been great at that position. 4? Sadly no, as Bell, apart from the last 2 innings, has actually played well there. 5? Again no, as Joe Root has been in superb form. Maybe 6 if Ali isn't fully fit. Or they can gamble, like they did with Trott (LOL) and have him open the batting with Cook...

Even Stokes should have a chance in the side again. Also amazed you haven't mentioned Jordan...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiz said:


> strauss can't trust kp enough to have him play cricket, but trust him enough to be a 'one day international adviser'
> 
> highly amused that england have once again allowed infighting and catfights to become a laughing stock once again. they never learn.


We don't trust you KP, but tell us what to do.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TheFreeMan said:


> *Treadwell hasn't played in Tests for ages, if at all for us. *He's played a few One Day games but hardly featured in the World Cup. Yet Ali has just returned from injury and hasn't got back to his best which was against India, at home, and almost looked like a winning spin bowler. But that's what we're lacking, like I said before, an actual threatening spin bowler and a fast paced attack to help out Anderson who always seems to take the most amount of wickets for us.
> 
> I totally think that KP should be back in the side, especially the one day game formats, as he's brilliant in these games and will help a lot of the youngsters that we seem to pick for them. As for the Test side where does he play? 3? No, Ballance has been great at that position. 4? Sadly no, as Bell, apart from the last 2 innings, has actually played well there. 5? Again no, as Joe Root has been in superb form. Maybe 6 if Ali isn't fully fit. Or they can gamble, like they did with Trott (LOL) and have him open the batting with Cook...
> 
> Even Stokes should have a chance in the side again. Also amazed you haven't mentioned Jordan...


By ages do you mean your last test series? Because he played against the West Indies champ. Likewise you claim you're lacking a pace bowler to help Anderson but i'm pretty sure Broad was 2nd or 3rd on the wicket taking list.

Stokes also played all 3 games of that series claiming a better average than Bell and Trott. You should have Root opening with Cook, Ballance 3, Bell 4, KP 5, Stokes 6 and Buttler at 7. It is by far your best batting lineup. Not having KP is a fucking joke.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Well I'll be damned, so he did. I don't even remember him making an impact in that game which makes the point even more clear, we really don't have a game winning spinner. I think Anderson was the only one that actually took wickets at a good average Broad had a very sub-standard series, plus his batting is awful. Completely pointless in putting him out there as he's terrified of the bouncer so everyone will know how to get him out.

As much as I want KP in the team having Root is a bad idea. The last time they tried that it failed miserably, which I think followed him being dropped for a while.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

in some shitty news, ryan harris has retired after being ruled out of the ashes with a knee injury.

one of our best bowlers curtailed by injury after injury. real shame


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Is this going to be another Ashes blessing like the McGrath treading on a ball incident...?

But that really sucks to hear about a great bowler having to retire because of injury, he was certainly one of the main threats to the English batsmen.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Harris retiring is a big boost for England, he has always performed excellently against us. The idea floating around that Johnson's place in the team wasn't a lock as well seemed astonishing to me after the psychological hold he had over England last time, though I suppose he's certain to start now with Harris gone.

England can only win this series if Broad and Anderson are at their absolute best throughout. Expect Australia to take this series because their bowlers should enjoy the English conditions. Don't think there's a big difference in the two teams in terms of batting, but the Aussies have the edge there as well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Shame about Harris, was shocked to read he'd only played 27 tests. Tremendous bowler, if only he wasn't so injury prone. To be fair though, not going to have much of an impact on the result of this series. Hazlewood, Starc, Johnson, Lyon and our allrounders in Watson and Marsh are more than capable of rolling the English side.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

This bloke was a truly elite bowler. Hard to say an atg because injury crueled his longevity. Only 25 tests, but fmd he was an absolute gun. I know Johnson tore it up in the last home Ashes, but Harris was the best Australian bowler of his time, and by a fair margin. Good wheels, immaculate control, and always asked questions of the batsmen. Up til his retirement I'd have had only Steyn ahead of him of current quicks.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Out-batted.

Out-bowled.

Out-fielded.

Out-captained.

Out-classed.

Shane Watson still a walking LBW.

Mitchell Johnson still failing in England.

Ryan Harris retired.

Beaten in under 4 days.

1-0 England










inb4welose3-1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why didnt it fucking rain in that sheep shagging fuckville


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm a bit late but re Harris: a quality player. Injuries robbed this guy of a 400 wicket career, real shame for him. I would have thought he might have been wrapped up in cotton wool to play 1 or 2 tests like Flintof in 09. I guess his injury is more serious than that. 

I'm still a touch surprised at that test, but lords will be different. More pace for Johnson and Starc if fit. I feel like we're more than capable of being rolled for 150.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Kiz said:


> why didnt it fucking rain in that sheep shagging fuckville


It's raining there now, if that helps...


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Kiz said:


> why didnt it fucking rain in that sheep shagging fuckville


I blame Woolcock.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Good to see that normality has returned to the cricketing world. Australia schooling England at Lord's once again...

Sucks about Rodgers, though, really hope he's OK.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Out-batted.

Out-bowled.

Out-fielded.

Out-captained.

Out-classed.

Ian Bell still a walking wicket.

Adam Lyth still way out of his depth.

Kevin Pietersen 'retired'.

Might be beaten in under 4 days.

1-1










in b4 bell and lyth score heavily in the second innings.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Lyth and Ballance are well and truly out of there depth.A total spineless effort from England .Totally pathetic.Cant see anything other than a Oz win at Edgbaston on the way to sealing a 4.1 series win


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

England have started well. They have the look of a revitalised squad. Let's see how long it will last.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Pathetic from the Aussies, even worse than some of our captiulations. Beaten in 2 and a bit days. By a very average England team as well with plenty of their own problems.

Captain saying he needs to step off the plane.

Adam Voges, one of the worst players to ever play in Ashes cricket (even worse than Lyth).

Starc should probably be dropped for Siddle as well. He's too much like Johnson for English pitches. Incredible bowling one over, absolute filth the next.

I wonder what that twat Lehmann was thinking when Nevill didn't walk and soon after reviewed a blatant hit after all that sulking he did over Broad in 2013.

We might be fucked without Jimmy though. Lyth will probably stay in the team, and Wood will come back if fit as well. Both out of their depth. 

So it could easily be 2-2 after TB. Depends on the pitch/conditions.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'd take Voges over Lyth every time


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Australia performing like a team of Lyths :warner1


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

This is great banter, it really is.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sack them all. disgusting


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Well there goes the Ashes. That was pathetic.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:haha


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:banderas

What a beautiful day of cricket!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

each time they replay broad's wickets im amazed even more. it's literally just putting the ball on a line and we play it every bloody time.

playing without a captain. clarke is done. gone physically, and mentally. it's over. there's no leadership, absolute shell of a man he was a few years ago.
voges is laughable. absolutely laughable. incredibly experienced, fantastic season in the state league, considerable experience in england, then just takes the piss.
smith for some reason deciding to do a marathon before each delivery. big kick up the arse this
warner, god knows. dumb shots extraordinaire.
mitchell marsh has absolutely no technique or confidence out there.
nevill looks alright but christ he's struggled.

i feel bad for our bowlers, because the batsmen have just let them down something awful. absolutely embarrassed by a pretty medicore english team once again. heads have to roll, but we've said that so many times and it's never happened anyways. maybe setting some of the most embarrassing records of the modern era will awaken the suits from their deep sleep.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I said at the start our only chance in this series is Anderson and Broad at their absolute best. They've both been massive performers this series along with Joe Root who is arguably the worlds best batsman, piling on the runs this series after starting it with a 12 month average of 100. Very impressed with our slip fielding today as well.

Australia were absolutely abysmal and again look massively outclassed in English conditions. Fastest ever a team has been bowled out in the first innings of a test. First time a bowler has taken at least 7 wickets before lunch and also the fastest ever 5 wicket haul (19 deliveries). Top scorer was Extras.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kiz said:


> each time they replay broad's wickets im amazed even more. it's literally just putting the ball on a line and we play it every bloody time.
> 
> playing without a captain. clarke is done. gone physically, and mentally. it's over. there's no leadership, absolute shell of a man he was a few years ago.
> voges is laughable. absolutely laughable. incredibly experienced, fantastic season in the state league, considerable experience in england, then just takes the piss.
> ...


Mitch Marsh isn't playing this test. He scored 12 and 27* in the 2nd test and in both situations it was just a case of Australia trying to score quickly. Played poorly last test but he bowled well in both and instead of giving him some confidence by telling him he's in the side for the foreseeable future we drop him every chance we get. 


Not to take anything away from Broad but there is no fucking way a test side should have got rolled against bowling like that. Touch of swing, ball consistently in a good area but its like everyone has forgot some absolute basics of cricket. The ball is going to hoop around early on, especially in conditions like that, just leave the ball go when its wide of off stump. They have no footwork whatsoever and are just hanging the bat out there fishing for it. Its how i bat against a swinging ball which says a lot about how poorly they batted. 

I wouldn't care if they were 0-30 after the first session. Show some backbone and grind it out when the bowling is good. As we saw after the first session, the sun came out, the ball wasn't swinging as much and you could play your shots. I'm not sure if its a one day/t20 influenced thing being engrained that you have to score quickly or if its just shit technique against swing but in any event that was one of the worst batting performances i've seen.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i know mitch wasnt playing but he's looked incredibly lost. i'd stick with him however. read that in like the last 4 years or something we have been bowled out for less that 150 10 times. the middle order continues to be fragile, and the team littered with players who routinely play stupid, unnecessary shots. we were in good form leading up to this series but once again the inability to play even the tiniest bit of swing has shown us up.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Easy win to wrap up an easy series. Australia still hopeless in English conditions. Outclassed in all departments.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lol @ England sooking about one of the first things you're taught when learning to bat.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

India are done for.

New Zealand tho - what an amazing team, absolutely brilliant all around.

They deserved to win the 2015 World Cup - wouldn't mind if they took this one.

_EDIT_: rip


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Brilliant From England .The biggest run chase in international 20/20 history by 22 runs


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA Bangladesh :lmao :lmao :lmao :maury


----------



## insane_moose (Mar 23, 2016)

Damn, so we have to become a gayle supporter for one match only!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

One day England will learn how to bowl, and bat against, spin. Sadly it looks like they haven't in this tournament. Really lucky to get away with the win against _Sri Lanka_ yesterday even with an injured Mathews. Ali and Rashid just gave away to many cheap runs.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

161 to win. Did well to contain Australia, but reckon it will be a struggle. A gloomy outlook would be a top order collapse with just Dhoni and Ashwin struggling to a lame finish.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Kohli the Gawd saving us again bama4 kada :mark:


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

Phenomenal innings from kohli


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Brilliant from Kohli. So calm under pressure


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Usual top order collapse not as bad as expected. Nice win, Kohli's great innings aside, lot of credit to the bowlers for ensuring Australia did not get to 170-180. Would have made it a lot trickier.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Did I hear right, Kholi averages 106 while India chase down a target?! That's just fucking nuts. But my god did they deserve it. Fantastic running between the wickets to get the 2s, and then the 18th and 19th over were just brilliant, 19th especially. Great batting from him, pure brilliance.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah Kohli's average while chasing down targets is unreal. Mostly coz he stays not out. Also, almost every time he scores 50 plus while chasing, India tend to win.

Our openers are absolutely terrible atm though. And I think Yuvraj's wicket was a blessing in disguise. You could tell Kohli wanted to run 2s but was unable to. Dhoni is a really good man to have at the other end when taking those runs.

Also loved how Virat didn't just try smashing everything, all his boundaries came off wonderful shots. He knew which shot to play when and where the fielders were. Phenomenal.


On a sidenote, India did well to restrict Australia to 160 after those first 5 overs but their bowling has never been the best in the world. Who'd have ever imagined a 37 year old Ashish Nehra would be our best bowler :lmao :lmao

Ashwin's good of course but he wasn't as effective tonight.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, it was getting to a point with Yuvraj that he was either going to retire hurt, or just get out going for the big shots. But he just didn't even notice that slow ball, and like you said, it was a blessing in disguise. Dhoni was much better suited to partner Kholi who was really looking for the quick 2s. And agree again with his shot selections, all those 4s in the 19th over were beautiful, and well placed, shots.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Must feel pretty bad to be Ben Stokes right now.

Brathwaite was an absolute beast tho. Marlon Samuels too.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

What a fucking match that was. As an England fan I feel deflated, but what a final over. Brathwaite was just unreal and I don't think anybody could have stopped him. Just too much power and any ball would've gone for six. Samuels played a brilliant innings to stay there til the end. Still, great tournament. And a great display by England... unless they play the West Indies.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Really wouldn't have picked the Windies to win the tournament at the beginning but great performances in the semis and the final. Deserved it.

What a feather in the cap for Afghanistan though. They surely left an impression and I hope we see more of them in these tournaments.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

CARLOS BRATHWAITE STRAIGHT OUT OF BARBADOS :drose


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

PENTAGON said:


> Really wouldn't have picked the Windies to win the tournament at the beginning but great performances in the semis and the final. Deserved it.


I think someone had mentioned that England and the West Indies had played the fewest T20 matches out of all the teams leading up to the tournament. About 9 each, I think.

And agreed that Afghanistan played some great cricket. They were fun to watch.


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

Here it is (the cricket thread), I have no idea why I couldn't find this in the first place.

Cheers @Joel


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

Congrats to Sunrisers Hyderabad win IPL 2016 over RCB in a great final. I'm pretty happy cause I wanted them to win.

Needing 209 to win, RCB had a dream start and were in complete control with Gayle and Virat combining for 114 in the first wicket from just 10 overs. But after Gayle got out for 76 in 38, and Virat got out for 54 in the 12th over, RCB lost wickets at crucial times, and good bowling from the Sunrisers gave them the victory by 8 runs.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

RCB lost :mj2

Feel bad for Kohli and ABD, but SRH deserved it. Well played.

Unreal run Virat's on though. What a machine.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

England are the kings of making ordinary spin bowlers look like world class.

This is going to be unreal when Bangladesh eventual win this match. And then India will whitewash England 5-0...

Fun times ahead.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

100-0 at Tea. To being bowled out for 164. Pathetic.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Well played Bangladesh, fully deserved that victory. The whitewash really is coming...

Ballance needs to go. Bring in that young kid Hameed to open... Even think England's spinners will get smashed about by the Indian batsmen.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## $id (Jan 20, 2006)

So I have often wondered this...does England, Australia, New Zealand and South Africa take cricket as seriously as India does? cause here everyone only obsesses over cricket and we don't really do well in any other sport hehe


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

For England I think the only time it gets really exciting (average punters) is when the Ashes series are on. Other than that not many people are all that bothered with the other series unless you actually like cricket. For me though I love all forms of cricket, even the limited over versions.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

What a glorious series this was kada

Kohli with three double hundreds and over 1000 runs in a year :mark:

Karun Nair scoring his maiden century in his third match and converting it into a triple hundred :banderas

India as World No. 1 in Test Cricket :done


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

$id said:


> So I have often wondered this...does England, Australia, New Zealand and South Africa take cricket as seriously as India does? cause here everyone only obsesses over cricket and we don't really do well in any other sport hehe


As TheFreeMan said, in terms of Cricket, it's only really the Ashes which is taken seriously by the public here.

It's the same with tennis and Wimbledon.

We have a lot of popular sports here as England/Britain does well at basically everything, but Football absolutely dominates everything.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

india got absolutely rolled :lmao

O'KEEFE


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

match highlight champ kohli leaving a straight ball.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

champ kohli again leaves a straight ball.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

England getting rekt by Pakistan :maury :done

Could an India-Pak final be on the cards? :mark: :mark:

Bangladesh ruins all good things though so let's see.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

This is classic Pakistan, start the tournament looking an absolute shambles, then smash the two best teams from groups to win the tournament :done


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

What a performance. Well deserved.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Wowsies! A true underdog tale


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Am I right in thinking this Pakistan team would have been fasting throughout the tournament too and still went on to win it. Saw the clip of Amir getting 3 wickets for 33 earlier, can't hate that kinda skill*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Imagine if Amir never got banned for fixing :banderas


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Steady first session from England. Not sure what to expect from the series as both teams look very average compared to Ashes series of the past. Encouraging start


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Typical spineless collapse with the bat and atrocious tactics in the field when trying to defend a 170 lead. No pressure, nothing short, no bouncers, far more concerned with stopping Warner hitting boundaries than attacking the wicket, Pathetic. Could be a long a painful series this


----------

